# Offshore Spouse Visa Processing Times at the London Embassy



## xomox

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.

I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moah

xomox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Xomox,

In my opinion, I would first check out what the services standard advises for application processing time.

Client Service Charter

Next, I would check out the thread on how long Family Visa processing times to see what people are experiencing.

Honeslty though, it comes down to your specific case, the documentation you provide and the results of your medical and police checks.

Let us know how it goes!

Moah


----------



## whatnext

The best way to find out is to call the embassy and ask them what the current processing time is. The standard service charter is not updated regularly.


----------



## blubb125

hi xomox
do you have an update on this? We have only just lodged our application and the case officer has stated 8-9 months as well but everywhere else in here I read around 5 months. 
thanks


----------



## andy78

Hi, I lodged our Pmv visa in may at Llondon .We have a migration offficer looking after ours. They were told from the embassy in may that the current processing times are 5-6 mnths.
Best to ring them i would say. Ours is a very straight foward case and should be easily approved. We are 3 months into it and heard nothing except from our agent, who says they will chase it up for us if they go over the 6mnth timeframe they were given.


----------



## packofnails

Hi all. We applied offshore in London in August. We were assigned a CO this week who said processing time is 8-9 months. He explained this is because they are given a quota for how many visa's they can approve, and so effectively there is no way to speed up the processing its a matter of waiting for a space to become available. 

Does anyone know if this estimation is accurate? I imagine they would under promise and over deliver but at the same time they would want to be giving people realistic timescales considering the relocation often involved when the visa is granted.

I would also say that I have been calling immigration for the past year and every time was told processing times were 5 months, but we were only eligible to submit at the earliest this August, and it appears processing times have now increased for whatever reason.


----------



## blubb125

Hi
Exact same story here. Please let me know when you find out more! Applied for de facto 2 weeks ago in London.
Thanks


----------



## packofnails

blubb125 said:


> Hi
> Exact same story here. Please let me know when you find out more! Applied for de facto 2 weeks ago in London.
> Thanks


Yes, will post any updates here. We are awaiting our Australian police check because of the delays, its in the post, we have submitted the UK one, and we are sending some more bank statements as our CO wanted more evidence for some things. Otherwise we have, as far as we're concerned, very clear evidence and no complicated factors in our case. I naively assumed this would mean our application was processed swiftly but it appears the quota is the boss. Good luck!


----------



## sasasou

Hi guys,

this was the kind of information I was.....or rather not....waiting for.

I applied in May and had a phone interview on 27th of July (I applied in Berlin). My CO told me after we were finished, that they just got the information in, that processing times have been extended. Instead of the 5 months on the website, it would be rather 6-8 months. She said this is because they are receiving so many applications.
If I got her right, she also explained, that they could e.g. give me a yes quite soon, but that there would be a certain date, when the visa would be valid. E.g. she sends me an eMail now saying that my application will be approved but valid in two more month.

Has someone experience with that???

Because we had now this delayed told, I replanned my departure for the his end of the year....but does it take now even longer??? (8-9 months?)

At the interview date, I have been asked for more evidence. We got it all together and it has been sent this saturday. So I am so much hoping for an answer by next week, since our CO is usually responding very quick.

Best,

sasa


----------



## xomox

blubb125 said:


> hi xomox
> do you have an update on this? We have only just lodged our application and the case officer has stated 8-9 months as well but everywhere else in here I read around 5 months.
> thanks


In the email from our case officer it said 6-8 months.. from what I have read on a different forum that is specifically about spouse visas applied for in London its usually the lower end of what they say...

8-9 months is a huuuge wait!! I hope its not that long for you. My partner had his medical this week and our migration agent said we will know in a few weeks an approximate grant date, so as soon as I know I will write it here!

Good luck with your application!! (sorry for the delayed reply)


----------



## xomox

sasasou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this was the kind of information I was.....or rather not....waiting for.
> 
> I applied in May and had a phone interview on 27th of July (I applied in Berlin). My CO told me after we were finished, that they just got the information in, that processing times have been extended. Instead of the 5 months on the website, it would be rather 6-8 months. She said this is because they are receiving so many applications.
> If I got her right, she also explained, that they could e.g. give me a yes quite soon, but that there would be a certain date, when the visa would be valid. E.g. she sends me an eMail now saying that my application will be approved but valid in two more month.
> 
> Has someone experience with that???
> 
> Because we had now this delayed told, I replanned my departure for the his end of the year....but does it take now even longer??? (8-9 months?)
> 
> At the interview date, I have been asked for more evidence. We got it all together and it has been sent this saturday. So I am so much hoping for an answer by next week, since our CO is usually responding very quick.
> 
> Best,
> 
> sasa


Hi Sasa,

Sorry to hear that its going to take longer than you originally thought. I don't think anyone writing in this thread will know about the berlin embassy as from what I can tell we are all applying in London. From what I can tell the processing times are different at different embassies. All I can suggest is try and look on the bright side knowing that you are definitely getting it eventually!!

Best of Luck!


----------



## sasasou

Hey xomox,

I know, but was kind of thinking that it cannot be that different. Unfortunately, I received the confirmation today. My Co confirmed to me, that the further documents have been received and in the same mail informed me, that it has been changed again and that now it takes AT LEAST 7-9 months.

Well.....that's llife I gues, still  but.

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Shell&Tony

Ive just read these posts to see that the processing time is now upto 8 months  This is horrible for everyone! My heart sunk.
We are just about to submit our application to the London office, and was hoping my fiance can come to Aus at X-mas time on tourist visa while application in process then granted in End of Feb/ March (being 5 months processing time).....Looks like change of plans. 
Please keep us posted on process. Good Luck


----------



## packofnails

Shell&Tony said:


> Ive just read these posts to see that the processing time is now upto 8 months  This is horrible for everyone! My heart sunk.
> We are just about to submit our application to the London office, and was hoping my fiance can come to Aus at X-mas time on tourist visa while application in process then granted in End of Feb/ March (being 5 months processing time).....Looks like change of plans.
> Please keep us posted on process. Good Luck


Hi all.

We are in the same position, Shell&Tony, we had hoped to be home by Xmas and wait it out on a visitor visa, but now we will just have to work separately in UK/AU until its approved, as its just too long to have one partner out of work.

Also, our CO is now satisfied that we meet the relationship requirement and has emailed to request we send in police check for Au (which was three months delayed so has only just arrived). He has also requested we do our medicals but has said in the email two conflicting timescales, I imagine this is because the waiting times have gone up to 8-9 months. The email says:

"...In order to continue the processing of your visa application, please provide the following within the next 49 days:

Health and Character Requirements

As a result of the current processing times for Partner visa applications at this post we ask that you refrain from obtaining the following health and character checks for three (3) months from the date of this letter. Your medical and police checks are valid for 12 months from the date they are created and the expiry date of the earliest check will dictate what your Initial Entry Date (IED) to Australia must be. As our current processing time frames are 8-9 months we wish to give you sufficient time between the date your visa may be granted and the IED which you MUST enter Australia by in order to activate the partner visa."

We are going to clarify with our CO but it looks like realistically, no point getting our medicals until November (we applied August).


----------



## shadow77

I lodged my pmv in June of this year, i emailed my co on Friday and they emailed me back saying processing times for people that applied in June is 6 months


----------



## blubb125

Hi
Just a quick update, although not much news: have done my medicals and sent in the "police certificates". I have then contacted my CO last week who's response was very short:

_"At this stage there is no further information required from you in relation to this application. We will contact you as soon as the application process has been finalised or if there is any further information required.

The current processing time is 8-9 months from the date of lodgement of your application. Your application was lodged on 9 August 2012."_

If anyone has a more "chatty" CO, it would be great to see what they say 

Thanks


----------



## xomox

Incase anyone wanted a vague update.... We have been told the visa will be granted in March. We applied mid-July and were told 6-8 months so its the 8 month mark.... disappointing news! But better than nothing!


----------



## packofnails

hi all

we have been told ours will be around mid may 2012
we applied mid august 2011 and were told 8-9 months, so mid may takes it into the 9th month estimate.. boo urns.


----------



## dicklittle

Hi we just applied for defacto offshore in London got confirmation letter today says processing time Is at least 8 to 9 months and don't bother getting medicals or police checks until the end of Jan next year. Seems like a long wait :-(. Is it true what someone said above that they can give u an indication before that time that it will be granted but not until a later date


----------



## packofnails

dicklittle said:


> Hi we just applied for defacto offshore in London got confirmation letter today says processing time Is at least 8 to 9 months and don't bother getting medicals or police checks until the end of Jan next year. Seems like a long wait :-(. Is it true what someone said above that they can give u an indication before that time that it will be granted but not until a later date


Hi there. Well done on submitting it and best of luck. I think you might be referring to my post so ill explain further. The first thing they do is check your evidence to satisfy the 12 month requirement. It was clear our CO hasn't looked at our entire application and he said this is the 1st thing they do. Once he'd done that he sent an email saying he was satisfied wq met the 12 month relationship requirement, and requested we get our meds and police checks but not til about 3 months. So what I mean is, once they receive yr app, the CO will ask for everything they need. So you'll know you've met the requirement because they won't ask you to do£300 medicals if you've not yet passed another aspect of the criteria. So while we have to wait 9 months to get the actual grant, we can assume there's no issues bc otherwise yr CO would raise them now, not in 9 months. Hope that makes sense? Sorry for bad formatting, typing on my mobile. All the best.


----------



## dicklittle

Thanks for the reply sounds reasonable. We don't need to move for ten to twelve months so nine month processing would be ok but girlfriend is a teacher and must resign by end of may so hope to have an indication before then that it's going to Brent approved


----------



## dicklittle

Have had our evidance returned today, that was quick... does that mean the application has been looked at already (inside a week)


----------



## andyjjjj

blubb125 said:


> Hi
> Just a quick update, although not much news: have done my medicals and sent in the "police certificates". I have then contacted my CO last week who's response was very short:
> 
> _"At this stage there is no further information required from you in relation to this application. We will contact you as soon as the application process has been finalised or if there is any further information required.
> 
> The current processing time is 8-9 months from the date of lodgement of your application. Your application was lodged on 9 August 2012."_
> 
> If anyone has a more "chatty" CO, it would be great to see what they say
> 
> Thanks


Hi I have applied on the first of august and have recieved an email saying mid febuary to late march and also my CO was not very chatty can I ask you if your CO is KP ..? he doesnt seem to say much or reply to that much only generic responses

good luck with app


----------



## blubb125

Hi andyjjjj

My CO is PS, so not the same. But I spoke to him the first time today and he said I might get it by the end of March, which is just a little less than 8 months. 

What's your status?

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## andyjjjj

blubb125 said:


> Hi andyjjjj
> 
> My CO is PS, so not the same. But I spoke to him the first time today and he said I might get it by the end of March, which is just a little less than 8 months.
> 
> What's your status?
> 
> Cheers and good luck!


Hi Blubb have heard back from CO reckons it will be done by the 2nd of march ..so next week .. I hope anyway ..have you heard anything back since .. I was originally quoted 6-8 months


----------



## laurah1302

Hi guys just a quick one but how long after you sent your documents to the London office did you have a acknowledgement that they have revived your stuff?


----------



## blubb125

Hi andyjjjj

Got some amazing news. I got my visa granted! As I will be travelling to Australia on Saturday he approved it for me so I will not have to leave the country again. So very happy, as they always told me 8-9 months!

And the long waiting period is almost over for you as well!


----------



## blubb125

laurah1302 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one but how long after you sent your documents to the London office did you have a acknowledgement that they have revived your stuff?


hi laurah1302

1 week, but the money was gone quicker


----------



## andyjjjj

laurah1302 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one but how long after you sent your documents to the London office did you have a acknowledgement that they have revived your stuff?


Hi laurah I got an email a few days after but what I have seen some people wait 10 days or so ..and some people never get contacted at all until there visa is granted


----------



## andyjjjj

blubb125 said:


> Hi andyjjjj
> 
> Got some amazing news. I got my visa granted! As I will be travelling to Australia on Saturday he approved it for me so I will not have to leave the country again. So very happy, as they always told me 8-9 months!
> 
> And the long waiting period is almost over for you as well!


hey blubb congrats mate thats great .. what date did you apply again I am sure mine will come through over the next few days who was your CO ?


----------



## laurah1302

Thanks for that guys will keep an eye on our bank


----------



## blubb125

andyjjjj said:


> hey blubb congrats mate thats great .. what date did you apply again I am sure mine will come through over the next few days who was your CO ?


I applied beginning of August. As I'm Swiss I can only stay in Australia 3 months at the time on a tourist visa and have to leave again. That's why I'm outside of Australia right now and he only granted it so I will not have to leave again, which is the nicest thing! Otherwise he would have granted it in March. I'm sure yours will come through very soon.


----------



## laurah1302

Sorry for the questions did u have responses via post or email  just checked and the monies been taken


----------



## andyjjjj

laurah1302 said:


> Sorry for the questions did u have responses via post or email  just checked and the monies been taken


Hi no problem that's why ere all here to help others going through the same process .. I received an email confirmation and a request letter for medical and police clearance ..but if you haven't ticked that you want to be contacted by email they will send a letter by post ..

hope this helps


----------



## laurah1302

Thanks yes I prefer email can pick it up quicker


----------



## andyjjjj

hey blubb ..how did you go ..did you get it today ?


----------



## packofnails

blubb125 said:


> I applied beginning of August. As I'm Swiss I can only stay in Australia 3 months at the time on a tourist visa and have to leave again. That's why I'm outside of Australia right now and he only granted it so I will not have to leave again, which is the nicest thing! Otherwise he would have granted it in March. I'm sure yours will come through very soon.


hi blubb. this is great news for you, congratulations!

i am very interested to know though why your CO was able to grant yours so soon? we applied a week before you, in london as well. 
my partner is shortly arriving to australia on a tourist visa too, so i am interested to know if theres any way we can speed up the approval of the de facto visa as he will also face having to leave and return to aus as well.

many thanks!


----------



## missliberty11

*Partner visa app filed*

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum. Great info so far!
We've lodged the application for Partner Migration Visa on Friday, 3rd May 2013. Haven't heard back from Embassy in London yet, but the money has been taken from our Australian account already. No email or mail of acknowledgement yet. We are expecting to receive a message to request the medical exam and police check, as they haven't been done yet.
They told me on the phone before that we should send in what we have and as soon as payment has been received, they will assign a case officer.
We have applied for the citizenship by descent for our son (8 months) and received an email after a couple of days to request payments in Sterling, as the same credit card that we used for the partner migration visa application, was refused for his application.
Weird ...

Anyway, official processing time is 8 to 9 months according to their hotline consultant. Is there anyone in this forum thread who has recently applied and got a quicker processing time?
We were told it would probably be straightforward, since we are married (although only 1 year) and have a child. But you never know ....

Would love to hear more from others who have recently logded their application in London.

Thanks all!


----------



## packofnails

hey there.

we applied offshore in london on 15 august 2012 and the visa was granted on 22 april 2013. so that was 8 months and a week. 
when we applied they said 9 months, then early in 2013 they said 8-9 months, so it ended up being closer to 8 luckily.

all the best.


----------



## laurah1302

Applied at London February 20th 2013, money was taken February 21st, got assigned a c/o the 27th didn't hear anything so I chased them up last week she admitted she forgot to send my request for medical I'm on the case for that now she let me know this by email and advised I'm looking at a grant October/November time which is roughly 8/9 months  hope this helps


----------



## missliberty11

Thanks guys for sharing your experience. I just received the email this morning from "our" case officer. 
We still need to provide a proof of continuous relationship, health check (but not before August) and police checks with in my case will be a bit of a pain, as I've lived in 4 other countries within the last ten years for career purpose. Australia will be my permanent country hopefully 
But at least there is progress in our application. 
Has anyone of you entered Australia on a tourist visa, before the sponsored visa was granted to you? My hubby has received a job offer that he will accept (as he really wants to return to his home country), which means he will move by end of July. Our son and I could come along, me on the tourist visa. This has been clearly stated by the DIAC over the phone and in the FAQ doc that was sent along today. 
Do you know if the health checks could be done while in OZ, since I wouldn't want to come back to London for this?

Good luck to you all who are still waiting too!


----------



## QueenB

missliberty11 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to this forum. Great info so far!
> 
> Anyway, official processing time is 8 to 9 months according to their hotline consultant. Is there anyone in this forum thread who has recently applied and got a quicker processing time?
> We were told it would probably be straightforward, since we are married (although only 1 year) and have a child. But you never know ....
> 
> Would love to hear more from others who have recently logded their application in London.
> 
> Thanks all!


Hi there,

We are gathering the last few bits before submitting our application.
(I'm Australian, husband is Turkish, we have been married 3 1/2 years and have two children, living in Ireland).

Did you mention in your application that you were submitting applications for your child to be granted Citizenship by descent? 
Did you submit a 'Decision Ready' application with medical clearance and police checks?

I'd be interested to know if anybody who's married with children has gotten a quicker processing time than 8-9 months. 
We would love to be home for Christmas


----------



## missliberty11

Hi there,
We have applied in parallel for our son's citizenship and then passport which were both processed within 4 weeks.
I think we have mentioned this in a separate cover letter we've written.
No, medical clearance and police checks were not submitted along with the initial application. I spoke to their customer service on the phone several times and every time I was advised to send in what we had to start the process.
It was a good advise, because our case officer came back to me and asked to NOT undergo health checks before 7th August. This is due their processing time apparently. 
However I don't think it makes a difference, as health check results are valid for 12 months.

Police checks:
Because I've lived in four different countries within the last 10 years due to my career, it took a while for me to gather all police clearances (and it's very expensive).
If you have lived in the same country within the last 10 years, then it should be fine and you can just go ahead to request your police clearance. The UK one is quite expensive - £48 currently.

No guarantee for faster processing times with children, but: if you have children who are Australian citizens and are married, there is a good chance that you might be granted the permanent visa immediately or at least within 2 years. The temporary visa might be waived! I got this confirmed by my case officer 

It's even written on their FAQ website, just can't find the link right now.

I just think I will do the health check here in London anyway, but will check first how much it would cost to do this in Australia.
We need to travel to Australia in 2 weeks ... (I will hopefully receive my tourist visa 676 which we have lodged separately).

Hope this helps a bit? Good luck with your application!


----------



## carolannbavage

The required arrival date (which you get given once the visa is approved) for Australia is dated 12 months from your police or health check (whichever is oldest) So if you weren't already going to Australia on a different visa - and did your checks immediately then you run the risk of only having a few weeks to close your entire life in the UK down before having to go to Australia. 

In terms of timing - it may take a bit longer but on the back end you have a few months in which to set up in Oz - and for those of us staying here til the visa is granted - thats quite helpful.


----------



## ljc

*Our Visa Saga*

My partner and I began the process at the beginning of this year. He is from the UK and had been living with me in Aus while working on a working holiday then a 457 visa. At the time his 457 visa ended with his work contract we had not been living together for 1 year. After a brief visit home he came back on a tourist visa but with no luck finding a new employer to sponsor him we decided it was best for him to go to NZ and apply once the year mark had been reached. We sent off our application on the 7/1/13 and received confirmation of it being lodged on the 16/1/13 and a time frame of 8-9 months for processing. We noticed straight away that our CO was not very open with information, mainly getting generic responses and links to websites. We were told to wait 3 months before sending off the police checks and medical, which we did at the end of April. Two days ago we decided to email our CO to check whether the 8-9 months was still a good estimate of the processing time. An automated out of office response was returned stating our CO would not be available for another month! This was not the first time she had been out of office so we decided to forward our request to an email mentioned for 'emergencies' in the auto response. That same day another CO responded saying that our visa would be processed between now and the next month. Being the second last day of the month we were sceptical as to whether they meant in the next couple of days, however the next morning we received an email saying our visa had been granted. I find it hard to believe the timing of our email was a coincidence. In total our visa application took 6 1/2 months, less than the suggested time frame of 8-9 months, but still a long time to wait when it seems our visa was just sitting there waiting to be processed.


----------



## missliberty11

ljc said:


> I find it hard to believe the timing of our email was a coincidence. In total our visa application took 6 1/2 months, less than the suggested time frame of 8-9 months, but still a long time to wait when it seems our visa was just sitting there waiting to be processed.


Congratulations first of all!!! 
I agree with you on the processing time and that things just 'sit' there. I had to wait more than 12 working days for the e676 visa and all it took was a call from the migration agent I happened to know to the dept of immigration - within 30 min of the call, that visa was granted. Considering the application fees for visas have been increased, it doesn't seem fair that it takes longer to process a visa application. I was also confirmed that the onshore lodged application takes currently 'only' 4 months.

My case officer in London is now out of office for a month. On the brighter side, my last background check from the USA (4th out of 4 I had to submit) has arrived!! Yay!
Now I need to get the health check done and it will be all just a matter of waiting. Hoping also that we get lucky and our visa get granted earlier than the expected 9 months processing time&#128522;.


----------



## Jmac01

*complete apps or wait for requests for medical and police checks?*

Hi everyone, we are applying soon and just wanted to ask people's thoughts on the processing time and your experience - I've heard some people say its best to submit a _complete_ application, with medicals and police checks included - BUT - since these documents only last for a year before becoming no longer valid, and since the average processing times are now being given as 12-18 months, would it be best to hold off doing the police and medical checks until they are requested? I'm worried we will submit a complete application and then nobody will look at it until the medical and police documents have already expired!


----------



## CollegeGirl

London is no longer allowing you to front-load these things, I believe. I think they now make you wait until they request them, about halfway through. London processing times are about 8-9 months, last I heard. 12+ months is for high-risk countries (you are applying from one or have lived in one 12+ months) and/or onshore applications.


----------



## missmontie

CollegeGirl said:


> London is no longer allowing you to front-load these things, I believe. I think they now make you wait until they request them, about halfway through. London processing times are about 8-9 months, last I heard. 12+ months is for high-risk countries (you are applying from one or have lived in one 12+ months) and/or onshore applications.


That's right CG, once the application is submitted and a CO assigned, they email to let you know when you should get the police and medical done (from my experience this was 3-4 months from application date) - as they do the medicals online over here, you need the HAP ID before you can even book it.

We were quoted 8 - 9 months for processing too.


----------



## Jmac01

CollegeGirl said:


> London is no longer allowing you to front-load these things, I believe. I think they now make you wait until they request them, about halfway through. London processing times are about 8-9 months, last I heard. 12+ months is for high-risk countries (you are applying from one or have lived in one 12+ months) and/or onshore applications.


Thanks for that CollegeGirl, we will be applying to Auckland most likely but since it's a low risk country I figure it might be similar to London. That's good to know, we will hold off with the police and medicals until they are requested! Good to know that processing is still 8-9 months though, my heart really sank when I saw 15 months written somewhere....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, this is the London embassy thread so I assumed you were applying through London...


----------



## Jmac01

Lol yes that would make sense - but since so few people seem to apply from NZ (I found a couple of threads but they were all a few years old) I thought it would be better to just comment on this one rather than try in vain to find people who've applied more recently in NZ!


----------



## missmontie

I'm off to Australia tomorrow morning and I am itching to call the Australian High Commission to check if everything is ok with my application before I go. 

I need a sanity check please - I know that it is far too early to have any decision. The last contact I had with my CO was to let them know I would be in Australia and their reply was thanking me, and that it was too early to tell me when my visa would be finalised (this was in July & and all my email said was literally: "I am going be in Australia from this date to this date"). 

Should I give them a ring?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You might annoy them a little, but since you have an actual question to ask as opposed to just "when will my visa be ready?" I think you could get away with it..


----------



## missmontie

CollegeGirl said:


> You might annoy them a little, but since you have an actual question to ask as opposed to just "when will my visa be ready?" I think you could get away with it..


They close at 4 pm UK time - so that's decided it, lol. Into the unknown


----------



## _misshall

After over 2 months of gathering evidence and cutting down on evidence we have finally sent our application to the London office! Over 1.3kg of evidence was sent so hopefully i've sent enough to get us the green light! Let the waiting game begin...!


----------



## _misshall

QueenB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are gathering the last few bits before submitting our application.
> (I'm Australian, husband is Turkish, we have been married 3 1/2 years and have two children, living in Ireland).
> 
> Did you mention in your application that you were submitting applications for your child to be granted Citizenship by descent?
> Did you submit a 'Decision Ready' application with medical clearance and police checks?
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anybody who's married with children has gotten a quicker processing time than 8-9 months.
> We would love to be home for Christmas


QueenB,

We're in Northern Ireland and i was just wondering where you got your medicals done? We're going to dublin for a weekend in November and was thinking of getting it done then because we're quite a while away otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## missmontie

Has anyone had any news from London?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## carolannbavage

Nope - medical submitted, police check submitted - but its very much a case of no news is good news i think!


----------



## kmarees1986

missmontie said:


> Has anyone had any news from London?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


Nope and just over the 5 month mark for us!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, London is like clockwork! Everybody at 8-9 months. There have been a few here and there getting them at 7, but don't expect that - because what you expect never happens with immigration, lolol.


----------



## kmmr

We did the medical last week, now I'm going to re-do the police check and submit it as otherwise the visa will have to be activated too soon. 

We are expecting it back in late Feb/March. I'm not expecting to hear much until then.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I never got a definitive answer on that issue - on whether you could redo your police checks or medical in the hopes they'd base your initial entry date on the new date of those instead. I can't remember - did you contact DIBP to ask? I just want to make sure you don't make plans thinking you'll have much more time and then they still make the initial entry date what it was originally..


----------



## kmmr

No I mentioned it to the CO, and she said we could re-do it - and that it would be good to do it at the same time as the medicals and get the extension. 

I'll check the wording if I can find the email, but it was pretty unequivocal I think.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's actually really great info! Thanks for sharing it!  I think if we don't have our visa soon I'll have our MA contact them and ask about redoing my police checks as they expire in November... maybe that will make them look at my application again, too...


----------



## kmmr

OK. It wasn't as exact as I thought. I asked specifically if we could re-do the police check to extend as I hadn't realised it was the limiting factor for the visa. She responded that we could send the police check, and she recommended we do it at the same time as the medicals. 

I inferred the rest. But as it was in response to a specific request that is what I thought it meant.


----------



## mad_

Hey,
I'm new to this so not 100% on what I do!
My husband is from the UK and our paperwork was received last week (I know from Australia post delivery tracker not their confirmation).
So is the process
- Official confirmation of receipt
-Assigned CO
-Approval (eventually)
We submitted a "decision ready" application with medicals and police checks included from advice by our agent. So are we looking at 8months or 5 months as outlined on the departments website?
We got our legal paperwork done early and have planned (and paid for) our "official wedding" in late February. We were told that we won't need to cancel it because it will be approved before then- thoughts?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You applied offshore? Actually, the London embassy instructs all applicants to wait until their CO requests medicals and police checks, so I'm afraid you might have gotten rather poor advice from your agent. London is taking 8-9 months to process all partner/PMV visas at the moment, with only a sparse handful getting through at 7 months. The reason they're asking people to wait on the health/police checks is that your initial entry date (the date by which you have to enter Oz) is one year after your medicals or police checks, whichever is first, and since they are taking 8-9 months, you might now only have a couple of months to make your arrangements and get into Australia.


----------



## madoabnot

*what happens if you decide to go to Oz*

Hey all,

Do you any of you know what would happen if you were to go to Australia even though you are awaiting your offshore visa to be granted - would you just have to come back when your visa comes through? and so in the meantime get a tourist Visa?

We just applied a few weeks ago and no CO yet. My partner is Australian and has just at the end of the summer decided to do his teaching over there. I dont expect to see a visa untill easter at the very earliest but we dont want to be apart and is masters in education starts in March so he will have to go home early Feb! Any advice is welcome please!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Responded to that question elsewhere.


----------



## Chris_Smith

*Processing times*

All,

I thought I would share my recent experiences to help those in need:

31, male, UK citizen, good job, good health, no convictions, married to an Australian citizen

20.03.13 
Applied for PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309) visa

10.10.13
Visa granted

Advice:

•	Plan your application
•	Take your time
•	Budget
•	Be patient

All the best


----------



## missmontie

Chris_Smith said:


> All,
> 
> I thought I would share my recent experiences to help those in need:
> 
> 31, male, UK citizen, good job, good health, no convictions, married to an Australian citizen
> 
> 20.03.13
> Applied for PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Class UF) PARTNER (PROVISIONAL) (Subclass 309) visa
> 
> 10.10.13
> Visa granted
> 
> Advice:
> 
> &#149;	Plan your application
> &#149;	Take your time
> &#149;	Budget
> &#149;	Be patient
> 
> All the best


Chris_Smith - thanks do much for sharing! There is light at the end of the tunnel for us! 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## missmontie

I'm getting restless again waiting, so I thought I'd have a look on the Australian High Commission - London website. 

There's a note on there saying that they get a higher number of visa & citizenship applications in the run up to the holiday season... Does this mean we'll have to wait longer from them to process other visas? Or do they have different departments that deal with different visa types?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not positive how it works in London, but in most embassies COs do "specialize" in a type of visa and handle primarily that visa type. Also, any applications that came in before SHOULD be processed before those that are just coming in now, so since you've already applied... theoretically it shouldn't slow things down. Hopefully!


----------



## kmarees1986

So...1st of November is looming. That will mark 6 months to the day since our application was recevied and acknowledged. 

My husband was in Australia with me, but has had to return to the UK as we could no longer afford for him not to work. I have emailed our CO today to ask the million dollar question - Can you see about approving us earlier?

I don't like our chances but hey, if you don't ask you never know!


----------



## ozzy

Have u heard any more about your visa kmarees? Do u think it will get approved? My bf still panics and doesnt wanna get his hopes up over his crminal record


----------



## ozzy

Pressed submit too quick there lol. Even though he passes the character test,and.now he has me.not getting my.hopes up lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

kmarees1986 said:


> So...1st of November is looming. That will mark 6 months to the day since our application was recevied and acknowledged.
> 
> My husband was in Australia with me, but has had to return to the UK as we could no longer afford for him not to work. I have emailed our CO today to ask the million dollar question - Can you see about approving us earlier?
> 
> I don't like our chances but hey, if you don't ask you never know!


Good luck! I'm so sorry your husband had to go home.  If it makes you feel any better, on the UK-specific forum I also frequent, there have been some folks getting their grants at about 6.5 months... not everyone, though! They're still telling people to work to the 8-9 month estimate. But... hope springs eternal. <3


----------



## rlholmes88

kmarees1986 said:


> So...1st of November is looming. That will mark 6 months to the day since our application was recevied and acknowledged.
> 
> My husband was in Australia with me, but has had to return to the UK as we could no longer afford for him not to work. I have emailed our CO today to ask the million dollar question - Can you see about approving us earlier?
> 
> I don't like our chances but hey, if you don't ask you never know!


Good luck! Did you get a reply? I think you have the same CO as me and I'm just a couple of weeks behind so would be keen to know what you hear. Hope it goes well for you, there have been quite a few on pomsinoz that have had grants at 6.5 or 7 months which is good!


----------



## kmarees1986

Well...I sent the e-mail. And what do you know I got a response saying that we can book a flight to bring my husband back before Christmas.

I'm in shock. After the stress and the waiting...we are actually getting an approval. And early too. 

This doesn't feel real!!!!! I can't believe we made it


----------



## ozzy

Omg that is great news! Congratulations! Must be such a relief xx


----------



## CollegeGirl

Omg! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!! CONGRATS kmarees!!!!!


----------



## Kah86k

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## F&J

So very very happy for you!!!! My fiancé applied in London on 10 May and after this mornings very down chat with him I think this news may brighten him up a bit. Not much but a bit.

Once again congratulations, well done and have a very happy Christmas.


----------



## Mish

kmarees1986 said:


> Well...I sent the e-mail. And what do you know I got a response saying that we can book a flight to bring my husband back before Christmas.
> 
> I'm in shock. After the stress and the waiting...we are actually getting an approval. And early too.
> 
> This doesn't feel real!!!!! I can't believe we made it


Woo hoo congratulations!! That is the best Christmas present ever


----------



## Maureen

Awesome news kmarees! Congratulations...


----------



## missliberty11

Congratulations, awesome news for all those who have received their approval!!! 

I wish it was like this for us. Husband is Australian and we lodged our application last May in London, while still living there. However he got a job offer that he couldn't refuse and so we moved to OZ in July with our little son, also being close to his family again. My background clearance etc arrived on time and all I had to do was to submit the health assessment including a chest x-ray. Case officer in London asked us to do this only in August.
In August however (now already in Australia, me on a tourist visa for 12 months), we found out that we are expecting our 2nd child! 

Unfortunately the case officer in London doesn't accept the result of the chest x-ray that I had to undergo for the 12 months tourist visa which was done only in June. Although speaking to the DIAC here in Australia, they told us that this decision is at the discretion of the case officer offshore only and that they (DIAC in Australia) would also accept the result of the chest x-ray I already have in their computer system. Asking a migration agent she said there is nothing we can do, as it is indeed at the discretion of the offshore case officer.

So it was quite frustrating to be at someone else's will (it seems, although I'm trying to tell myself that case officer in London is just doing her/his job), as we only got a rather neutral and repetitive email reply from the case officer in London citing the rule on the DIAC website that pregnancy is not a reason to receive the spouse visa.
We hadn't asked to receive it right away, we had asked if she/he would accept the chest x-ray which had just been done and is still valid for 12 months.

So now that means we have to wait until next March after the birth of our second baby before submitting the health assessment the way the case officer in London wants it. 

Does anyone have experience with a similar case or/and how long did it take you between submitting your health assessment and the grant of your spouse visa?

Thanks guys! Good luck to all who are still waiting too!
xxx


----------



## kmarees1986

Thanks so much for all your kind words!! For some reason I no longer get notifications for this...STUPID EMAIL.

Its been a long tough road and I didn't actually expect to be able to get an early approval considering the criminal record factor, but this is just fantastic news for us. We can finally start the life we have been dreaming of for the last 4 years.

I am sending wishes of hope out for each and every one of you, so you can feel the relief I am feeling myself. Thank-you xxxxx


----------



## rlholmes88

kmarees1986 said:


> Thanks so much for all your kind words!! For some reason I no longer get notifications for this...STUPID EMAIL.
> 
> Its been a long tough road and I didn't actually expect to be able to get an early approval considering the criminal record factor, but this is just fantastic news for us. We can finally start the life we have been dreaming of for the last 4 years.
> 
> I am sending wishes of hope out for each and every one of you, so you can feel the relief I am feeling myself. Thank-you xxxxx


Congratulations! That must be such a relief. Thanks for sharing, it's giving me a bit of hope LG will grant ours before we go in Jan too, fingers crossed!


----------



## Beckyfacer

Great news Kmarees, finally. must be such a relief. Thank you for your replies to my queries. I'm only in my 3rd month of waiting so praying mine may come in the 6/7 month time frame.. Must be great to be able to plan your life now..Can't wait for mine to start..

Gives us happy positive thoughts..


----------



## rper88

*Waiting*

Hi all

I submitted my visa almost 4 weeks ago to the London embassy and still haven't heard anything. I've seen posts on here where people have said that you should receive an email 2 weeks after they receive your application.
I also saw a post saying that Australia House have emailed all applicants informing them that processing times are going to go through the roof, however I also haven't received this.
The money was taken from my bank account two days after sending so I know they've received it.
Has anyone applied recently and know whether I should have heard something by now, or know how long the wait may be? Should I call the embassy to ask for an update?
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## missmontie

I heard from them exactly two weeks after the payment was taken. It can't hurt to call and ask them if they have it all as you didn't get any acknowledgement. I'm sure you have, but check your junk mail, I almost deleted my confirmation email as I thought it was junk lol

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## rlholmes88

Hey, I applied in May and received a case officer the following week. I also follow a thread on London processing times on the poms in oz forum and recent applicants have been waiting as long as six weeks so I wouldn't worry about it. This still counts towards your processing time. Where did you hear times are going through the roof? Don't like the sound of that!



rper88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I submitted my visa almost 4 weeks ago to the London embassy and still haven't heard anything. I've seen posts on here where people have said that you should receive an email 2 weeks after they receive your application.
> I also saw a post saying that Australia House have emailed all applicants informing them that processing times are going to go through the roof, however I also haven't received this.
> The money was taken from my bank account two days after sending so I know they've received it.
> Has anyone applied recently and know whether I should have heard something by now, or know how long the wait may be? Should I call the embassy to ask for an update?
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Rachel


----------



## F&J

We applied on 10 May 2013 through the London embassy, received a CO about 2 weeks later and are still waiting. Times going through the roof? Well they've already gone through the roof! Mind it's only 7 months so hopefully soon.


----------



## ozzy

We received acknowlegement letter about 5 weeks after sending application. They took money out 2 days after they received it


----------



## rper88

Thank you for your quick replies! I feel slightly better now I'm not the only one waiting more than two weeks. Every time I get an email my heart skips a beat!

I read a post about processing times going through the roof here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/39785-options-bringing-my-wife-back-australia.html

Thanks again!


----------



## rheia

5 weeks today since my application was received & the money taken out.

I'm expecting a wait of about 6 weeks, so not worried yet (on the edge, yes, but not worried...).

My email app "pings" every time I get an e-mail & every time I hope it's from Immi....


----------



## rheia

Ok, after whining about not having a CO, I just got one assigned!

5 weeks + 1 day after my application was received, I just got an email from my CO, outlining the process that lies ahead.

I was asked to provide the medical & police checks only after 4 months.


----------



## kmmr

rper88 said:


> Thank you for your quick replies! I feel slightly better now I'm not the only one waiting more than two weeks. Every time I get an email my heart skips a beat!
> 
> I read a post about processing times going through the roof here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/39785-options-bringing-my-wife-back-australia.html
> 
> Thanks again!


I also applied in June and didn't get that notification. Hopefully it's only for new applications. We are hoping for a visa in Feb/March, so would be disappointing to find we have to wait further. I don't want to go to have to go over on a holiday style visa.


----------



## rlholmes88

Congrats! What processing time did they give you? I was estimated 8-9 like most people in May...interested to know if that has increased if the wait is supposedly going through the roof! I think they previously advised people to wait three months before doing medical.



rheia said:


> Ok, after whining about not having a CO, I just got one assigned!
> 
> 5 weeks + 1 day after my application was received, I just got an email from my CO, outlining the process that lies ahead.
> 
> I was asked to provide the medical & police checks only after 4 months.


----------



## rheia

rlholmes88 said:


> Congrats! What processing time did they give you? I was estimated 8-9 like most people in May...interested to know if that has increased if the wait is supposedly going through the roof! I think they previously advised people to wait three months before doing medical.


They're giving a processing time of "at least 8-9 months"...
Let's hope it's in the lower end of that estimate!


----------



## rlholmes88

rheia said:


> They're giving a processing time of "at least 8-9 months"...
> Let's hope it's in the lower end of that estimate!


Oh that's still the same then, mine said 'at least' too. Fingers crossed its towards the 8!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's really interesting - there's been no further conversation about those emails people received, and I still have no idea why some people got them and others didn't. Crazy.


----------



## rlholmes88

CollegeGirl said:


> It's really interesting - there's been no further conversation about those emails people received, and I still have no idea why some people got them and others didn't. Crazy.


Yeah that's really weird, where did you hear some people saying it? Assuming it has to apply to those yet to apply...wishful thinking it's not us near the end perhaps!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, it can't apply to those yet to apply... because otherwise DIBP wouldn't have their information to send emails. But who knows - could be all those who applied after a certain date, or from high-risk countries, or with meds that were referred, or who have blonde hair... lol. No way to know. And I've seen mention of it a few different places, one of which was a UK-specific immigration board (if you want the name of it, you can PM me).


----------



## rlholmes88

Oh yeah makes sense, wondered if it was going out with acknowledgement emails or something. Ha very true... Similar to the differences in grant times perhaps, doesn't seem to be any pattern or logic! Oh well, not much that can be done other than wait I guess!


----------



## stevehtid

I've just passed the 5 month waiting point... It really starts to drag after a while, doesn't it! Have heard nothing from my CO since I submitted my medicals and Police check 2 months ago, so I'm taking it as no news is good news!

Can't wait until I get the good news email and can then start planning the future!


----------



## CollegeGirl

rholmes and I did a little digging (thanks rholmes!), and it seems those posting on the UK-specific forum, actually applied through Pakistan. I checked a few other places, and in the few other instances I'd seen they were all apparently actually Pakistan applicants posting in London threads. That's good news for you guys, thankfully. It means your processing times aren't about to go up!


----------



## rheia

CollegeGirl said:


> rholmes and I did a little digging (thanks rholmes!), and it seems those posting on the UK-specific forum, actually applied through Pakistan. I checked a few other places, and in the few other instances I'd seen they were all apparently actually Pakistan applicants posting in London threads. That's good news for you guys, thankfully. It means your processing times aren't about to go up!


thank god for that... I was panicking a bit there...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry! Didn't mean to freak everybody out.  I just try to share info when I see it because you never know!


----------



## F&J

Thanks CollegeGirl, I was also doing a pretty good panic but while that's good news for us it's not so much for our Pakistani friends.


----------



## tulauras

So London is still looking like 8-9 months?


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's still the time-frame they're quoting. There have been some 6-7 month grants out of London lately, but I'd count on 8-9 just in case.


----------



## tulauras

Thanks 

A friend is planning a wedding and I'm starting to realise how much harder it is to go through this profess when your visa outcome will partially determine your wedding date!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, you're not kidding. That's why we're having a small civil ceremony in Aus shortly after my PMV is (I hope!!!!!) granted, and then a big friends and family one in the US later. Of course, a PMV denial would be a giant wrench in the works.


----------



## F&J

Our wedding is set for 12 April 2014 and we're at 7 months waiting and the countdown has begun. Hopefully J won't be getting off the plane and coming directly to the ceremony but if could very well happen lol.


----------



## missmontie

*Visa Ready*

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would post here to let you know that I have received an email from my CO to say my visa is ready to be finalised, I am onshore, so have to book some flights to leave


----------



## F&J

That is absolutely fabulous, great news and congratulations all round. Wooppeee things are finally happening for us and for you both too. Fran


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Missmontie!


----------



## kmmr

CollegeGirl said:


> That's actually really great info! Thanks for sharing it!  I think if we don't have our visa soon I'll have our MA contact them and ask about redoing my police checks as they expire in November... maybe that will make them look at my application again, too...


CollegeGirl - just to add to the collective knowledge, it does appear that re-doing your police/medical moves the first entry date.

I submitted police checks in June, but I re-did it when the medical was done in September. The inital entry date is now in September, rather than June, so they have used the later certificate.


----------



## carolannbavage

Got the best email last night - visa approved!!

We applied in person at the London office on June 28th last year so are about a week shy of the 8 month mark. We've been married for five years and have a child, with another one on the way - plus bundles of years of evidence and a completely clear police and medical history - so I think our case would have been relatively easy to decide but its such a huge relief!!

I was incredibly excited and happy and as hubby was on the commute home I only had my three year old daughter to get excited with - she just gave me a funny look and asked for a jam tart (wasnt even getting into the spirit by asking for a lamington!!)


----------



## kmmr

carolannbavage said:


> Got the best email last night - visa approved!!
> 
> We applied in person at the London office on June 28th last year so are about a week shy of the 8 month mark. We've been married for five years and have a child, with another one on the way - plus bundles of years of evidence and a completely clear police and medical history - so I think our case would have been relatively easy to decide but its such a huge relief!!
> 
> I was incredibly excited and happy and as hubby was on the commute home I only had my three year old daughter to get excited with - she just gave me a funny look and asked for a jam tart (wasnt even getting into the spirit by asking for a lamington!!)


yay! we applied on the 25th and got the grant 3 days ago, so we are on exactly the same timetable. are you staying till the baby is born?

my husband is going to Sydney in a few weeks to activate his visa, but we are staying until the end of the year. I'm also pregnant so we want to wait until it is safely born.


----------



## bottleit

carolannbavage said:


> Got the best email last night - visa approved!! We applied in person at the London office on June 28th last year so are about a week shy of the 8 month mark. We've been married for five years and have a child, with another one on the way - plus bundles of years of evidence and a completely clear police and medical history - so I think our case would have been relatively easy to decide but its such a huge relief!! I was incredibly excited and happy and as hubby was on the commute home I only had my three year old daughter to get excited with - she just gave me a funny look and asked for a jam tart (wasnt even getting into the spirit by asking for a lamington!!)


Congratulations!!!

I posted mine on 21st Dec and finally got an ack email. The current guide in the email suggests 8-9 months is the norm now.

Given your family set up (5 yrs of marriage and a child) did they give you PR or temp visa?


----------



## niamhgar

Hey everyone,

Been looking for a forum based on the London waiting times. My application was received 22nd of August 2013, Police checks submitted with application, medical November (But results didn't go in until Jan 14) and been told I don't need anything else. So just two weeks shy of eight months so hopefully wont be waiting much longer than that. Was informed 8-9 months.


----------



## rheia

niamhgar said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been looking for a forum based on the London waiting times. My application was received 22nd of August 2013, Police checks submitted with application, medical November (But results didn't go in until Jan 14) and been told I don't need anything else. So just two weeks shy of eight months so hopefully wont be waiting much longer than that. Was informed 8-9 months.


Good luck! That's very exciting 

I'm two months behind you, so have a bit longer to wait...


----------



## niamhgar

rheia said:


> Good luck! That's very exciting
> 
> I'm two months behind you, so have a bit longer to wait...


Hopefully you won't have much longer to wait. Good luck to you too. 

When you hoping to be there?


----------



## rheia

niamhgar said:


> Hopefully you won't have much longer to wait. Good luck to you too.
> 
> When you hoping to be there?


Mid-September, assuming everything goes as planned. You?

I'm currently fighting my way through Insurance & Shipping documentation. Oh, the glamorous side of migrating


----------



## niamhgar

rheia said:


> Mid-September, assuming everything goes as planned. You?
> 
> I'm currently fighting my way through Insurance & Shipping documentation. Oh, the glamorous side of migrating


Was aiming for June but if it's as far as August it's all good. Ah I have only got the quotes for that so far. Great fun.


----------



## niamhgar

Visa granted 12th of May only found out today. 10days short of 9 months.


----------



## rheia

niamhgar said:


> Visa granted 12th of May only found out today. 10days short of 9 months.


Congratulations! That's great news!
Excited for you


----------



## niamhgar

rheia said:


> Congratulations! That's great news!
> Excited for you


Thanks keep me updated about yours. Hopefully yours won't be as long as mine


----------



## _misshall

So we emailed our CO (LG) last Thursday (22nd May, 2014) to see if there was any further progress with our application. They politely emailed back saying it would be end of May - end of June before anything would be processed but as soon as there was any developments they would let us know. We hadn't been in any contact with our CO previously, only to let them know that we had sent the further information they required and that we had sent away my partners' police checks and medical, which was back in February. And as if by magic at 1.23PM this afternoon (28th May, 2014) our visa was GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!! To say we are over the moon would be an understatement. Our payment was taken on the 30th of September so we're just short 2 days of the 8 month mark. Also, we applied for the 309 but said that if we met the requirements could we be considered for the 100... And we got the 100!!!!!! All of our hard work, emotional goodbyes and hellos and endless skypes have seemed to have paid off! And for those of you waiting.. It won't be long! Stay strong and remember it'll all be worth it in the end!!!!


----------



## niamhgar

Congratulations


----------



## ozzy

Congrats! Am so happy for yas and u have been my buddy since we applied at same time lol hopefully we'll be soon x


----------



## mad_

That's great news! Our visa was received just a few days before yours so hopefully that means some good news is coming our way  If you don't mind me asking what was your situation? i.e. children involved, married for how long etc.?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Misshall!


----------



## _misshall

mad_ said:


> That's great news! Our visa was received just a few days before yours so hopefully that means some good news is coming our way  If you don't mind me asking what was your situation? i.e. children involved, married for how long etc.?


Our situation is a little confusing but non the less a typical long distance story! We met in aus in 2009 and after 3 years of living apart for months between him being in Ireland and me in aus or him being in New Zealand and me in aus i bit the bullet and moved over here in June 2012. We kept in contact through skype, texts etc. and saw each other at least twice every year. We aren't married (have neither been before) and don't have any children.. Still can't believe we've got it!!


----------



## chu

Visa granted today!!!!!!!!

My co was LG (like misshall's), I emailed her just a few weeks ago asking for news and was told that I would have to wait till Mid June to mid July... Guess not!
I applied in London on the 17 October so I got the grant just a few days short of 8 months.
I'm happy and terrified in equal measure at the moment!!!

Good luck to everybody who is still waiting, not long to go if you applied in October I guess!


----------



## ozzy

partner got his today too! just over 8 months. but got the subclass 100


----------



## chu

What now though? We just book flights and go? Or do I need to send my passport in or do something else? It feels so weird to actually have the visa!


----------



## aussiesteve

chu said:


> What now though? We just book flights and go? Or do I need to send my passport in or do something else? It feels so weird to actually have the visa!


You can just book your flights and go as long as you have not changed passports they don't use labels in your passport any more it is all linked to your passport.


----------



## chu

Thanks aussiesteve. Feeling a bit overwhelmed!


----------



## niamhgar

Congrats ozzy and chu. 

Chu the visa information is emailed to you. Make sure you keep that safe. Visa is attached to your passport number they don't do labels anymore. Go ahead and book your flights.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You just book flights and go.  Print out a copy of your visa grant and keep it with your passport just in case something happens and you need it, but you're unlikely to.  Everything's done electronically these days.


----------



## Duszek

I don't know if I'm just being really stupid or what but I have no idea how to email my CO? Do I just send reply to an email they sent me to inform me that my CO was assigned or I just need to use this form Australian Immigration Enquiry form for Europe ? I guess it probably makes me look silly asking this question but I'm really confused reading about people emailing their CO and I have no idea how to do it  Thanks!
Duszek


----------



## CollegeGirl

When your CO was assigned, did they give you the CO's email address? Did it come from an address that looked like it belonged to a specific person? Otherwise you can just use the general address you listed above.


----------



## Duszek

CollegeGirl said:


> When your CO was assigned, did they give you the CO's email address? Did it come from an address that looked like it belonged to a specific person? Otherwise you can just use the general address you listed above.


Email doesn't look like it belongs to a specific person imo, but it still confuses me how they will know if I use that general address who I'm trying to contact, if I just use my Client ID or TRN (Transaction Reference Number) it will automatically go to my CO?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes. If you provide them your identifying info you just mention, they'll route it to the proper team or CO.


----------



## rheia

309 visa granted today, after 8 months 9 days 

(CO was DP)


----------



## Duszek

rheia said:


> 309 visa granted today, after 8 months 9 days
> 
> (CO was DP)


Congratulations!! I can't wait til my will be granted! I still need to wait probably til December .

My CO is VF does anyone else has the same CO?


----------



## niamhgar

Congratulations Rheia. You still on track for September?


----------



## rheia

niamhgar said:


> Congratulations Rheia. You still on track for September?


Yup, flights now booked for Sept 17th, finishing work a month before that to allow for a bit of travelling to visit my family and getting organised.


----------



## Duszek

Hey Everyone,

I was wondering if any of you has VF as a CO? Any news from London recently?


----------



## besp

Hi,
I've recently applied online for a PMV and am currently uploading all my evidence and have a couple of questions:

How do I know when a CO is assigned? Do I get an email or do I have to keep logging on to my IMMIAccount to check?

Currently, how long after application are people having a CO assigned at the London embassy?

Thanks...


----------



## Duszek

besp said:


> Hi,
> I've recently applied online for a PMV and am currently uploading all my evidence and have a couple of questions:
> 
> How do I know when a CO is assigned? Do I get an email or do I have to keep logging on to my IMMIAccount to check?
> 
> Currently, how long after application are people having a CO assigned at the London embassy?
> 
> Thanks...


Hello 

You will know when your CO is assigned when you get an email from them. Also they will give you HAP ID so you can do your medical examination (I would rather wait with doing them til they ask you to) - I went to clinic in London - 270 pounds and they uploaded all checks in 2 days to DIBP.

I think people usually wait around 4-8 weeks for their CO. I applied online on 18th of March and I've got an email from my CO on 29th of April.

If they need anything more to your application they will tell you about it in the email.

If you have any other question feel free to ask them


----------



## Duszek

I was really surprised today while I was checking my email. I got an email from my CO (VF) after 4 months from lodging visa application saying she has got now all the documents she requires at this stage of processing. And again she told me all about the time frames, and that I shouldn't try to contact her during the processing time. 

I really find it surprising cos lots of people don't hear from their CO anything or they are waiting cpl days til they reply to their messages, lot's of people don't even know what CO they have until visa is granted. It's been 4 months after lodging my visa application and I have already heard from her twice, and I've never even tried to contact her. I hope it's a good news! I'm so glad to know that actually someone already looked and checked my visa application. It seems like I'm really close to the end, I can't wait til it's all over!

Good luck everyone with your visas journeys!


----------



## CollegeGirl

London is actually usually the most communicative of the DIBP embassies. I wish other embassies worked the way they did! They're organized, you can actually plan exactly when you're going to get your visa with them as their timelines are spot-on, you can actually talk to your CO... ah, to have that at all embassies!  

Good on ya, Duszek - sounds like you're now just waiting to hit 8-9 months.


----------



## rper88

Hi guys
I received my visa grant last Monday, which was 8 months 3 days!
Annoyingly this was 3 day after I arrived in Australia on a tourist visa, so I had to fly out to New Zealand to activate it, a costly trip!
I'm over the moon that after all the hard work and money it finally came through. The London embassy were fantastic and very quick at replying and always willing to help.
Good luck to everybody who's still waiting, time flies don't worry!

RP x


----------



## Duszek

rper88 said:


> Hi guys
> I received my visa grant last Monday, which was 8 months 3 days!
> Annoyingly this was 3 day after I arrived in Australia on a tourist visa, so I had to fly out to New Zealand to activate it, a costly trip!
> I'm over the moon that after all the hard work and money it finally came through. The London embassy were fantastic and very quick at replying and always willing to help.
> Good luck to everybody who's still waiting, time flies don't worry!
> 
> RP x


Congrats it must be such a relief, waiting for the decision is really stressful!

Who was your CO? and what type of visa was it?


----------



## rper88

It was an offshore partner visa 309.
My case officer was SV, however the grant, and all communication since then has come from LC, who I must say is fantastic, he replies within the hour.
I understand your stress, for the last couple of weeks I was checking my emails every 2 minutes, and when I finally gave up, it arrived!
I even emailed a week before I flew with a cheeky email asking if they could grant before I went to Australia, to no avail. But as frustrating as it is to have the visa arrive just after I did, it doesn't spoil the happiness and relief when it's all done.
Good luck! If you have any questions please let me know


----------



## rheia

Just got an alert saying that the webpage showing the current processing times for the London embassy has changed.

Check it out here:
http://www.uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/im...ing_times.html

This affects the permanent visa applications:

Permanent Visa Applications

Resident Return - within 7 working days
Partner Migration - *10 to 14 months* (was 8 - 9 months)
Child Migration and adoption - *8 to 12 months *(was 9 months)
Orphan Relative -* 8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)
Extended Eligibility Child (subclass 445) - *8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)

EDIT: these changes should NOT affect anyone that has already applied!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Holy hell... thanks for sharing, rheia!


----------



## Duszek

Omg I hope it won't affect my application I lodged in march.. My fiance visa to work in England expires in april 2015, which 14 months of waiting for visa would mean my visa possibly won't be ready when his visa expires


----------



## cozimhappy

rheia said:


> Just got an alert saying that the webpage showing the current processing times for the London embassy has changed.
> 
> Check it out here:
> http://www.uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/im...ing_times.html
> 
> This affects the permanent visa applications:
> 
> Permanent Visa Applications
> 
> Resident Return - within 7 working days
> Partner Migration - *10 to 14 months* (was 8 - 9 months)
> Child Migration and adoption - *8 to 12 months *(was 9 months)
> Orphan Relative -* 8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)
> Extended Eligibility Child (subclass 445) - *8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)
> 
> EDIT: these changes should NOT affect anyone that has already applied!


Hiya!
Are you sure it doesn't affect anyone who's already applied? Does it say that on immi site?


----------



## chu

rheia said:


> Just got an alert saying that the webpage showing the current processing times for the London embassy has changed.
> 
> Check it out here:
> http://www.uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/im...ing_times.html
> 
> This affects the permanent visa applications:
> 
> Permanent Visa Applications
> 
> Resident Return - within 7 working days
> Partner Migration - *10 to 14 months* (was 8 - 9 months)
> Child Migration and adoption - *8 to 12 months *(was 9 months)
> Orphan Relative -* 8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)
> Extended Eligibility Child (subclass 445) - *8 to 12 months* (was 9 months)
> 
> EDIT: these changes should NOT affect anyone that has already applied!


Oh my... That's awful! 
How can they increase them so much! Especially the partners visa - 14 months?! So happy I applied last year... Hope 14 months is just the worst case scenario but they will still grant visas at 9/10 months...


----------



## Duszek

So basically we are not 100% sure if applications that were lodged while processing time was 8-9 months still are having the same waiting time?  Why would they do that to us ;( isn't 9 months enough? does it mean that London embassy received lots of applications? So upsetting...


----------



## laurencatriona13

Duszek said:


> So basically we are not 100% sure if applications that were lodged while processing time was 8-9 months still are having the same waiting time?  Why would they do that to us ;( isn't 9 months enough? does it mean that London embassy received lots of applications? So upsetting...


I also applied in March 2014 and were about to get tickets and a tourist visa to go over in October. I'd be devastated if this includes earlier applications, I looked in the 'ask Mark' forum and he said they're unpredictable and it could possibly include the older applicants, so I guess it could depend on the case officer. 
I'll be watching these posts! It wouldn't make sense to include previous applications!!!


----------



## Sydney

laurencatriona13 said:


> I also applied in March 2014 and were about to get tickets and a tourist visa to go over in October. I'd be devastated if this includes earlier applications, I looked in the 'ask Mark' forum and he said they're unpredictable and it could possibly include the older applicants, so I guess it could depend on the case officer.
> I'll be watching these posts! It wouldn't make sense to include previous applications!!!


We applied for PMV in November 2013 from a high risk country when the official waiting time was 9 months and we got the same time estimation at the embassy on the day of application.
When we asked our CO 2 months ago about the progress of our application she replied with:

_Please understand that normal processing time for a complete assessment and decision to be made is twelve months as per the Client Service Charter, which can be viewed at Family Visa Processing Times._

Makes me think the new rule is affecting earlier applications too.


----------



## Duszek

Who is your CO? I applied in London and I live in England, but I'm Polish and Poland is also a high risk country...

my CO in the email she sent me around 3 weeks ago said that processing time is 9 months and it's unlikely to change...imo my pmv application is very strong probably we attached evidences that would actually be good enough for de facto partner visa. Oh and in same email i received on 17th of July my CO said she will inform me if my visa will take longer than 9 months, so i really have no idea what to think ;(


----------



## rheia

cozimhappy said:


> Hiya!
> Are you sure it doesn't affect anyone who's already applied? Does it say that on immi site?


Hi there,

No 100% guarantee on this (is there ever with DIPB?), but this was pointed out to me by a user in a different forum (someone with vast experience/knowledge on partner visas).

To quote them:

"DIAC have to meet their published targets and the published targets for the previous financial year were 8-9 months so they will need meet these targets or when they are audited then they will have to answer as to why they haven't. Just as if you check past applications, the targets were still reached for previous applicants even though the published times had changed considerably. This isn't the first time that the target times have been changed and I doubt very much it will be the last time. Unless you have specifically had notification that your target timeline has changed, it is still within 8-9 months as per your original email notification. "


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not 100% sure that person is correct, though I read the same post, rheia. He/she (not sure which gender MTT is) also says there are no quotas for partner visas (which we know is not true - while they are not officially "capped," they have "targets" each year which they meet down to the one every year, and embassies have unofficial maximum numbers of visas they can grant each month). They insist emphatically that DIBP always sticks to the timelines they give, but that's almost never the case at any other embassy. London has always been the best at sticking to their timelines, it's true (which is one reason I think they're hands-down the best embassy), but now that they've posted new timelines I'm not positive whether or not they'll only apply to new applicants. My guess is if they've updated them it's because it's taking longer - so current applicants might at the very least expect to see their applications head more towards the end of 9 months rather than 8. And the end of 9 months is obviously not far off the new minimum of 10.


----------



## Maggie-May24

rheia said:


> To quote them:
> 
> "DIAC have to meet their published targets and the published targets for the previous financial year were 8-9 months so they will need meet these targets or when they are audited then they will have to answer as to why they haven't. Just as if you check past applications, the targets were still reached for previous applicants even though the published times had changed considerably. This isn't the first time that the target times have been changed and I doubt very much it will be the last time. Unless you have specifically had notification that your target timeline has changed, it is still within 8-9 months as per your original email notification. "


The thing is, they don't HAVE to meet their published targets at all. They simply AIM to meet the target with 75% of applications.


----------



## laurencatriona13

Duszek said:


> Who is your CO? I applied in London and I live in England, but I'm Polish and Poland is also a high risk country...
> 
> my CO in the email she sent me around 3 weeks ago said that processing time is 9 months and it's unlikely to change...imo my pmv application is very strong probably we attached evidences that would actually be good enough for de facto partner visa. Oh and in same email i received on 17th of July my CO said she will inform me if my visa will take longer than 9 months, so i really have no idea what to think ;(


Hi there,
My CO has the initials KC and we haven't had any contact with her since the application was lodged on March 20th. Ours is a low risk country and we went through an agent to put the application together. Because we are still leaving to go Australia in October (at the 7month mark), the agent is supposed to be emailing KC this week so once we get a reply from her I will post up here immediately! I know they say not to make plans or anything but it's so hard to wait and it's a long time to feel unsettled while having a lot of things that need to be done! 
I think I would agree with CollegeGirl though that the previous applications will now be closer to the full 9 month waiting time rather than around the 8month. As soon as I hear back from my agent I will let you know  
Lauren


----------



## Duszek

I applied on 18th of March and my CO is VF, she seems very professional cos since I lodged my application I heard from her twice.

1st email was saying that CO is assigned to my application and she sent me also my HAP ID so I could do my medical exam.

In 2nd message she sent me I was told CO has already all the evidences she needs from me at this stage of processing and basically that I just need to sit back and wait 9 months til my visa is granted, she also explained to me that I can travel to Australia and when my visa will be ready to grant she will inform me so I can leave Australia and come back to activate my PMV. And also she assures me that she will inform me if processing time for my visa will change.

I didn't get any info from my CO yet, so for now I assume my visa processing time stays as she said - 9 months!

EDIT: Just so you know, I've never emailed my CO with any questions yet.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Really, really happy to report that someone applying through London emailed their CO and was told these new processing timeframes really do only apply to NEW applicants, not those who already applied. So GREAT news!


----------



## Duszek

CollegeGirl said:


> Really, really happy to report that someone applying through London emailed their CO and was told these new processing timeframes really do only apply to NEW applicants, not those who already applied. So GREAT news!


Phew! Thanks CollegeGirl such a great news!


----------



## laurencatriona13

CollegeGirl said:


> Really, really happy to report that someone applying through London emailed their CO and was told these new processing timeframes really do only apply to NEW applicants, not those who already applied. So GREAT news!


You just made my day!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duszek

Hey

Any recent grants from London? 

I'm getting so impatient..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxAngel24

xomox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there,
yes 9 - 12 months is what we have been told by our migration agent. We received a letter stating this time it is taking between 8 - 9 months minimum. We have not heard from them again until yesterday (so over 3 months!) we lodged my application end of May! Finally I received my HAP ID number and was sent for the medicals. I will undertake those in couple weeks. Their letter stated again the time for processing will be 8 - 9 months from date of application was put in (online immi account). We are applying through the London office. I still hope they will grant it sooner than the 6 months from now as we will need another few months to sort out anything here before leaving for Australia. We are looking forward to moving to my husband's country from the UK. Also we had no phone interview and did need to provide with anything extra. So we hope it all goes just smooth.  S.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Angel24 said:


> Hi there,
> yes 9 - 12 months is what we have been told by our migration agent. We received a letter stating this time it is taking between 8 - 9 months minimum. We have not heard from them again until yesterday (so over 3 months!) we lodged my application end of May! Finally I received my HAP ID number and was sent for the medicals. I will undertake those in couple weeks. Their letter stated again the time for processing will be 8 - 9 months from date of application was put in (online immi account). We are applying through the London office. I still hope they will grant it sooner than the 6 months from now as we will need another few months to sort out anything here before leaving for Australia. We are looking forward to moving to my husband's country from the UK. Also we had no phone interview and did need to provide with anything extra. So we hope it all goes just smooth.  S.


I said this in the other thread - they grant at 8-9 months without fail for applicants from the UK who applied when you did. The wait time is up to 10-14 months now, but that's for applicants who applied beginning in July. The only thing that could potentially delay you a little is the Czech Republic being a little bit more high-risk.


----------



## rosabear

Hey all,

My partner applied on 6th September 2014 online to the London embassy for a 309/100 partner visa. He's UK, I'm an Aussie citizen. We got our CO about a week after we applied stating that the new wait time is 10-14 months. So lonngggg!!!!!! Hopefully its closer to the 10 month mark as we have been living out of Australia since February 2013 and I am missing my family and OZ like crazy and just want to go home! Anyway, our CO said not to even think about getting his medical done until after the 6th March 2015! Which means we are settling in for a long wait. Just wanted to keep in touch with others who are waiting for their visa too. 

Take care x


----------



## Pjd

Hi All

I applied last Wednesday and still waiting for the money to go onto my CCard, how long does this usually take as my partner in Australia is already fretting its been lost?


----------



## missnoir

rosabear said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My partner applied on 6th September 2014 online to the London embassy for a 309/100 partner visa. He's UK, I'm an Aussie citizen. We got our CO about a week after we applied stating that the new wait time is 10-14 months. So lonngggg!!!!!! Hopefully its closer to the 10 month mark as we have been living out of Australia since February 2013 and I am missing my family and OZ like crazy and just want to go home! Anyway, our CO said not to even think about getting his medical done until after the 6th March 2015! Which means we are settling in for a long wait. Just wanted to keep in touch with others who are waiting for their visa too.
> 
> Take care x


Oh, great. We applied 2 days after you (French citizen married to an Australian, application online). We haven't received any response regarding the CO and my husband already did the medical which cost 200€ . The application form actually said when we applied that we should get the medicals done, and it provided a link with the number to call to arrange the appointment...so I'm confused now. I really hope he doesn't have to redo it. We were hoping to be back by March so I could do my masters degree but I guess we have to reassess our plans now. Should we have applied through Madrid instead?


----------



## missnoir

Pjd said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied last Wednesday and still waiting for the money to go onto my CCard, how long does this usually take as my partner in Australia is already fretting its been lost?


Mine was instant, we applied online though


----------



## rosabear

missnoir said:


> Oh, great. We applied 2 days after you (French citizen married to an Australian, application online). We haven't received any response regarding the CO and my husband already did the medical which cost 200€ . The application form actually said when we applied that we should get the medicals done, and it provided a link with the number to call to arrange the appointment...so I'm confused now. I really hope he doesn't have to redo it. We were hoping to be back by March so I could do my masters degree but I guess we have to reassess our plans now. Should we have applied through Madrid instead?


Hey, you applied to the London office? Yeah we got our CO (initials SD) on the 17th Sep (11 days after we applied online). They quote "as current processing times for partner migration applications at this office is 10-14 months, we ask that you obtain health and character checks after 6th March 2015." Which means at least a 6 month wait til they look at everything. I really hope we don't have to wait 14 months. It's crazy that application fees have gone up and so have waiting times! Oh well.


----------



## summerandtilly

Our case officer is SD also, I'll be watching this thread!!


----------



## Pjd

CO assigned today, initials DP, anyone any experience with him? Its saying to wait at least 6 months to have medicals and police checks and as with others waiting time is 10-14 months. At least it a start.


----------



## rheia

Pjd said:


> CO assigned today, initials DP, anyone any experience with him? Its saying to wait at least 6 months to have medicals and police checks and as with others waiting time is 10-14 months. At least it a start.


Hey. I had DP. I just did exactly what the initial email said. Never contacted him again (just sent the police checks in the post as requested & got them back within a few days with an acknowledgment).
Got my visa exactly within the set time frame (8.5 months, time given was 8-9 months).


----------



## SteveC

I have just applied and my gf is an Aussie and i think she is looking forward to going home. Shame it takes so long!


----------



## missnoir

Pjd said:


> CO assigned today, initials DP, anyone any experience with him? Its saying to wait at least 6 months to have medicals and police checks and as with others waiting time is 10-14 months. At least it a start.


We applied 10 days before you and we've heard nothing back - did you apply online or by paper? we did it online and my partner is French.


----------



## Pjd

missnoir said:


> We applied 10 days before you and we've heard nothing back - did you apply online or by paper? we did it online and my partner is French.


We applied by paper, they wanted extra info on 1 question so not sure if thats why I got a reply so quick


----------



## missnoir

Pjd said:


> We applied by paper, they wanted extra info on 1 question so not sure if thats why I got a reply so quick


oh damn, I assumed applying online would give us a quicker response. good luck with your application!


----------



## Homesickaussie

Just submitted my husbands application yesterday, online.

We didn't realize that the processing time frames had changed, otherwise we would have applied earlier.

I'm totally devastated as we did plan to move to Oz at the end of August next year.
I'm super worried that our application will take the fully 14 months has hubby has a long term health condition. 
Does anyone else have any experience with London processing times for someone with a long term health condition?


----------



## Missakeen

So the girlfriend and I will be at the 8month mark on Monday the 27th October! We haven't hassled or contact our CO unless she needed info , which was just the medicals and police checks. She was quick in responding to let us know she got them. We have agreed that we will not contact her until the maybe 8 1/2 month mark if she hasn't contacted us by then just for an update. Checking our emails every day though like crazy hahaa!!! Waiting is so hard lol


----------



## Pjd

We are 4 weeks in and you've hopefully only 4 weeks to go. Good luck fingers crossed for you


----------



## sarah187

4 months in half way point. Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## hannah1504

Hi I am at the 7 month mark, applied at end of March this year! So hopefully will hear within the next 6 weeks or so. Trying to be patient but it's a long and stressful wait. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Missakeen

OMG this waiting is killing me haha!! Checking emails religiously. 
Can't believe the wait at London has gone up to 10-14 months! Just shows how many people are applying now! 
It's been a long wait! Hope our decision comes through in the next week or two! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Duszek

It's been over 7 months for me so I hope to hear from immi in 4-6 weeks! I hate waiting I'm such an impatient person i can't believe i survived 7 months of waiting without going insane haha. Good luck everyone


----------



## summerandtilly

We just had our CO changed from SD to WP anyone else have this Co?


----------



## Homesickaussie

Hubby just told me he got an email 5 days ago stating that he has been assigned a CO (LG) and he has only just told me this now.

The letter states that we are not to get the Health Checks done until 15/04/15 which is 6 months after we applied & that doing them earlier will not help the application to be processed more quickly 

Letter clearly states processing times are 10-14 months, although I can’t see the processing times on the London High Commission website anymore.


----------



## missnoir

Homesickaussie said:


> Hubby just told me he got an email 5 days ago stating that he has been assigned a CO (LG) and he has only just told me this now.
> 
> The letter states that we are not to get the Health Checks done until 15/04/15 which is 6 months after we applied & that doing them earlier will not help the application to be processed more quickly
> 
> Letter clearly states processing times are 10-14 months, although I can't see the processing times on the London High Commission website anymore.


That's strange because we're at the Madrid office, and when we made the application it said to get the medical checks done straight away on the application form, and it had a link to book the appointment. So we did that 10 days after the application (at that stage thinking that the process would take 5 months as per the website), and our CO didn't say anything about it, just said she had all the required documents and that we'd be approved 12-14 months after the date of application. I guess that means we might have to get the medicals done again, but she didn't mention anything about it.


----------



## sarah187

We applied in June when the processing time was 8-9 months. We also had an automated notification to upload the medical checks, provided partner with the form through the immigration website.


----------



## Homesickaussie

missnoir said:


> That's strange because we're at the Madrid office, and when we made the application it said to get the medical checks done straight away on the application form, and it had a link to book the appointment. So we did that 10 days after the application (at that stage thinking that the process would take 5 months as per the website), and our CO didn't say anything about it, just said she had all the required documents and that we'd be approved 12-14 months after the date of application. I guess that means we might have to get the medicals done again, but she didn't mention anything about it.


Our letter states

_"As current processing times for partner migration applications at this office is 10 to 14 months, we ask that you obtain the following health and character checks around 15/04/2015.

Health and character checks are usually valid for 12 months from the date of clearance. Obtaining health and character checks earlier will not reduce the processing time for your application and will determine the date by which you have to travel to Australia once your visa is granted. If these checks are done too early, it may mean you only have a short time frame in which to enter Australia, or, if they expire, you may need to do them again in order for your visa to be granted."_

Strange how some offices seem to be a bit more organised than others. I do hope you don't have to do the medicals again, its quite expensive


----------



## sarah187

Yeah me too, but we applied in June so thinking we had just made the 8-9 mth processing time. Just wish the London office had a status update on their website, advising of which month they are now working on. Would stop alot of enquiries with them too


----------



## missnoir

Homesickaussie said:


> Strange how some offices seem to be a bit more organised than others. I do hope you don't have to do the medicals again, its quite expensive


I hope we don't have to too...it costs 200 euros in Paris because there is only one approved doctor here, so she can just charge whatever she wants, and it's not covered by social security.


----------



## Duszek

I didn't know when I should do my medicals so I posted on Ask Mark thread and Mark gave me an advice to wait til my CO gives me my HAP ID to do my health check. You always have a risk that your medical exam. expires before your visa is granted especially with new processing time frames. I applied in March attached lots of documents but I didn't attach Police Certificates and Medical Exam. straight away. When my CO was assigned which was month after I sent my application my CO asked me to upload Police checks and to do my medicals after 30th of June. I would rather wait to do medical examination when your CO asks you to, especially when they are so expensive. I paid for mine in London 270 pounds plus 30pounds for trip to London and I would be so mad if I would have to do them again.

Cheers


----------



## mickspawn

all of Europe seems to be 10-14 months.
I am at the 14 month mark now and have no PMV


----------



## Homesickaussie

missnoir said:


> I hope we don't have to too...it costs 200 euros in Paris because there is only one approved doctor here, so she can just charge whatever she wants, and it's not covered by social security.


200 euros is really cheap, its closer to £300 to get them done in the UK.

Not really helpful for you, but it could always be worse!


----------



## Clodard

Hi, my fiance and I are applying for our PMV on Saturday November 1st. We decided to wait until the police checks are requested to apply for them. However now I am worrying that they won't request police checks and will just outright deny our application. Was anyone else asked by their case officer for police checks? I checked the London Embassy and they just said they would request medicals. I don't want to have to put my application off by another month while we wait for police checks.


----------



## Homesickaussie

Clodard said:


> Hi, my fiance and I are applying for our PMV on Saturday November 1st. We decided to wait until the police checks are requested to apply for them. However now I am worrying that they won't request police checks and will just outright deny our application. Was anyone else asked by their case officer for police checks? I checked the London Embassy and they just said they would request medicals. I don't want to have to put my application off by another month while we wait for police checks.


We didn't apply with police checks as they also expire after a year. Our letter that we received after application stated

_"Character Requirements

You must provide a police clearance certificate(s) for UK. You must provide a police clearance that includes all names by which you have been known. The police clearance(s) must be a scanned colour copy uploaded to your ImmiAccount
Please provide the following police clearances:
UK Police Check

Persons who require a UK police clearance should apply for a 'Police certificate' issued by ACPO (The Association of Chief Police Officers). The Police Certificates will cover applicants who have lived or currently reside in England, Wales, Scotland, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man. There is also the capacity for police certificates to be issued for Northern Ireland.

If you are a currently serving or ex-member of the UK armed forces, you and any dependants aged 16 years and over must indicate this by completing the relevant question on the application form when applying for your ACPO certificate. 
How to apply - application forms and guidance on how to apply for the police certificates for residents and non-residents can be located online at: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx"_

I am going to get hubby to apply for the police checks around the same time he does his medicals so that they expire at the same time!


----------



## Pjd

Clodard said:


> Hi, my fiance and I are applying for our PMV on Saturday November 1st. We decided to wait until the police checks are requested to apply for them. However now I am worrying that they won't request police checks and will just outright deny our application. Was anyone else asked by their case officer for police checks? I checked the London Embassy and they just said they would request medicals. I don't want to have to put my application off by another month while we wait for police checks.


Hi. I applied in September and was told to wait 6 months for both medicals and police checks. 
Good luck


----------



## Clodard

Thanks everyone for the help. This puts my nerves at ease. I am enrolled in university until November 2015 and I just can't leave Ireland till I get my degree and I didn't want my police certs to be going out of date and me having to leave for Australia while I am supposed to be in Ireland to graduate.


----------



## summerandtilly

Any updates from London embassy?


----------



## nebodyhome

Hi guys, I thought I would post my recent experience with the AHC London.
We lodged our 309 visa on 6th Nov 2013, we then moved to Australia and my partner was on a tourist visa. We got notification on June 1st that the visa had been granted, and on July 6th we had our validation flight to NZ, hope this helps!


----------



## JTSpurs

nebodyhome said:


> Hi guys, I thought I would post my recent experience with the AHC London. We lodged our 309 visa on 6th Nov 2013, we then moved to Australia and my partner was on a tourist visa. We got notification on June 1st that the visa had been granted, and on July 6th we had our validation flight to NZ, hope this helps!


Hi nebodyhome

I've just submitted my online application yesterday and if my visa isn't granted by October 2015 am planning on doing the same thing (head out on a tourist visa)

How did you go about arranging things with your CO? Was it as simple as emailing when you were heading over to NZ


----------



## JTSpurs

Pjd said:


> CO assigned today, initials DP, anyone any experience with him? Its saying to wait at least 6 months to have medicals and police checks and as with others waiting time is 10-14 months. At least it a start.


I've just applied this week and also have DP I'll be keeping an eager eye on your timeline!

Let's hope it's nearer the 10 month for both of us!!


----------



## Pjd

JTSpurs said:


> I've just applied this week and also have DP I'll be keeping an eager eye on your timeline!
> 
> Let's hope it's nearer the 10 month for both of us!!


Will second that, only 7 weeks in and it seems like forever. 
Off to Australia for Christmas to see my fiancé, can't wait..


----------



## aceleary

summerandtilly said:


> We just had our CO changed from SD to WP anyone else have this Co?


I have WP!


----------



## summerandtilly

aceleary said:


> I have WP!


Cool! Any news on your application?? I like WP we have had prompt responses to emails etc. very professional


----------



## eireannblade

I wish london would shake a leg, 8months and counting....waiting impatiently!!!!


----------



## summerandtilly

We are into the 7th month and I'm so impatient just waiting and constantly thinking about the visa. Day and night visa visa visa. Come on london give us some good news please


----------



## Missakeen

8months 11days today!!! Going crazy checking my emails....do you think there is a certain time of day they send through approval emails? Or it can be any time? My partner and i have 2puppies in oz waiting for us with my future in laws! I'm so excited and impatient to want to meet them agh!!!!

Once you are at this stage do they ever request any more info or is it just a waiting game? I haven't contacted my CO at all just to a send police checks and medicals and she was lovely in acknowledging she got them


----------



## summerandtilly

I think it can be anytime, and although we are not at the 8-9 month mark yet I am checking emails all the time just in case. I'm going out of my mind. Today has been a bad day I have not spent a second wondering what if it's refused or when we will get approved. It's nervous break down material. I just want an answer. I feel so very sorry for those waiting upto 16 months, I'm going to have a hard time getting through the next 8 weeks!


----------



## sarah187

Ha ha Always get a bit envious of others people getting their visa but so happy for them too 
Just wish the London office had an update like the Philippine office. Would stop them receiving phone calls too and put our minds to rest
Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## eireannblade

Missakeen, you must only be days from grant, I'm trying to contain myself until at least the 8.5 month mark, its getting harder by the day!! I miss my fiancé so much, this wait really puts pressure on a relationship, we are both doing the best we can to cope with the situation, but it just feels sooooo long!!


----------



## hannah1504

I am coming up to the 8 month mark now...trying hard to put it out my head! Can't wait to hear something...it's a long tough waiting game!
Feels like my life is in limbo at the moment. Fingers crossed for everybody x


----------



## Duszek

I applied in 18th of March so 7,5 months of waiting for us, and today me and my fiance were celebrating our 1 year engagement anniversary! I really hope to get my visa by November/December so I could get really nice birthday present from immigration 
Anyone else is waiting for a visa with VF as a CO?


----------



## laurencatriona13

Duszek said:


> I applied in 18th of March so 7,5 months of waiting for us, and today me and my fiance were celebrating our 1 year engagement anniversary! I really hope to get my visa by November/December so I could get really nice birthday present from immigration
> Anyone else is waiting for a visa with VF as a CO?


Happy engagement anniversary! We applied for the 309 on March 20th and heard from the CO (I think her initials were KC) this week that it's still going to be in the 8-9months but closer to the 9month mark so I'm expecting it probably in the second week of December but hoping for it for the end of november!! My partner and I have been back in Australia for three weeks now with a tourist visa so the day we hear from the CO, he's on the next plane to Bali!! 
Good luck to everyone waiting, I hope they do a nice lot of grants for before Christmas


----------



## hannah1504

Duszek I lodged on 18th March aswell! My visa being approved would be the most amazing Xmas present ever! Keep us updated with any news.


----------



## aceleary

I haven't contacted her. We applied with my medical/police checks already done so she had no need to request anymore information, I'm just playing the waiting game at the moment; 7 months in.

Nice to hear that WP is on it though, makes me feel good to have someone deemed professional dealing with my application. 

How long do you have to go?


----------



## Clodard

I got my case officer assigned today as WP. I am happy that it only took less than a week for my CO to be assigned. My medicals and police checks don't have to be in until May 6th which is really awkward for me because I have finals around that time and it's now an added stress.


----------



## EDT

Clodard said:


> I got my case officer assigned today as WP. I am happy that it only took less than a week for my CO to be assigned. My medicals and police checks don't have to be in until May 6th which is really awkward for me because I have finals around that time and it's now an added stress.


Did your CO introduced herself/ himself?


----------



## Clodard

EDT said:


> Did your CO introduced herself/ himself?


Yep, the email didn't say anything but "please read the attachments" and in one of the attachments they introduced themselves as "my case officer". Hopefully I won't hear from them again for the next 10 months.


----------



## sarah187

Have we heard any news from London recently - Hoping for some good news for the weekend


----------



## hannah1504

I also need some good news from London soon x


----------



## summerandtilly

sarah187 said:


> Have we heard any news from London recently - Hoping for some good news for the weekend


That would be nice!!! It's too quiet in here for my liking lol


----------



## Duszek

8 months 10 days - IT'S KILLING MEEEEEEEEE lol


----------



## summerandtilly

Duszek said:


> 8 months 10 days - IT'S KILLING MEEEEEEEEE lol


We are 8 months next week on the 3rd... Oh the waiting is killing me also! I just want the time to pass basically wishing my life away until the visa grant lolol


----------



## aceleary

We're 8 months on the 14th. Anyone been approved a visa recently? I land in Melbourne 6th Jan, looks like I may have to travel on a tourist/working visa. Eek. X


----------



## JTSpurs

Well one month down.... This is going to be a long year!


----------



## hannah1504

Absolutely over the moon...my visa has just been approved!!! Speechless is not the word!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news Hannah. Thanks for sharing. Best wishes to you both for your future life together in Oz at then end of this long journey. Take care alwats and Merry Christmas. 



hannah1504 said:


> Absolutely over the moon...my visa has just been approved!!! Speechless is not the word!


----------



## Clodard

JTSpurs said:


> Well one month down.... This is going to be a long year!


It's been a month for us too. It's gone by in a flash for me.


----------



## EDT

hannah1504 said:


> Absolutely over the moon...my visa has just been approved!!! Speechless is not the word!


Congrats. What's ur timeline


----------



## hannah1504

How do I put my timeline on here? Sorry fairly new to this site!


----------



## EDT

hannah1504 said:


> How do I put my timeline on here? Sorry fairly new to this site!


Just write where you're writing.

Example : January 1 /14 - December 5/14


----------



## Duszek

From what i remember hannah applied on 18th of march. She posted that earlier.  which means she applied exactly the same day as i did, but i haven't got my visa yet  does it mean I'm next? Pleaseee.. I really believe they are waiting for my bday on 11th though

Oops I forgot to say congratulations!!!


----------



## summerandtilly

Duszek said:


> From what i remember hannah applied on 18th of march. She posted that earlier.  which means she applied exactly the same day as i did, but i haven't got my visa yet  does it mean I'm next? Pleaseee.. I really believe they are waiting for my bday on 11th though Oops I forgot to say congratulations!!!


I'm really hoping you get your grant soon!


----------



## summerandtilly

summerandtilly said:


> I'm really hoping you get your grant soon!


I think monday you will get it


----------



## JTSpurs

Clodard said:


> It's been a month for us too. It's gone by in a flash for me.


 Here's to the next 9 going as quickly!


----------



## hannah1504

Yes we lodged on 18th March 2014, got a case officer 4 weeks later and granted on 5th December 2014. We have arrive by 23rd April 2015...so excited now!
Thanks for all the good wishes! Xx


----------



## Duszek

summerandtilly said:


> I think monday you will get it


I guess I still need to wait..   If i won't get it by my bday I'll be very anxious..


----------



## hannah1504

Fingers crossed for you guys...I'm sure it'll be here by the end of the week. Look forward to hearing your good news!


----------



## rosabear

Applied for a partner visa 309/100 on the 6th September 2014, so almost 3 and a half months in, feels like forever though! Had case officer SD but recently changed to KP. Anyone else with KP???


----------



## hannah1504

Not sure who mine was as we lodged through an agent. Good luck, the wait is awful but you will get there! X


----------



## summerandtilly

Duszek said:


> I guess I still need to wait..   If i won't get it by my bday I'll be very anxious..


I'm hoping tomorrow's the day !!

London has been so quiet it's not reassuring whatsoever


----------



## Duszek

summerandtilly said:


> I'm hoping tomorrow's the day !!
> 
> London has been so quiet it's not reassuring whatsoever


I'm getting really anxious now... I don't know what if I won't get visa tomorrow which will be exactly 8 months 4 weeks from lodging my application Please immi don't ruin my bday!


----------



## summerandtilly

Duszek said:


> I'm getting really anxious now... I don't know what if I won't get visa tomorrow which will be exactly 8 months 4 weeks from lodging my application Please immi don't ruin my bday!


Happy birthday!! I'm hoping you get your visa


----------



## Duszek

summerandtilly said:


> Happy birthday!! I'm hoping you get your visa


Thank you  My fiance is spoiling me a lot today   But immi doesn't want to help me celebrate


----------



## Duszek

I think my visa will probably take over 9 months... I started thinking it's because I'm Polish and Poland is considered as a higher risk country *sigh*


----------



## axxy

*Visa Granted*

Hello everyone.

My partner applied for his de facto partner visa on the 13th of March and it was granted on the 9th of December.

I think that is just under 9 months but it felt like an eternity.

I hope you all get good news very soon! x


----------



## Duszek

axxy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My partner applied for his de facto partner visa on the 13th of March and it was granted on the 9th of December.
> 
> I think that is just under 9 months but it felt like an eternity.
> 
> I hope you all get good news very soon! x


Do you know who was the case officer? my is VF


----------



## axxy

Duszek said:


> Do you know who was the case officer? my is VF


So was ours


----------



## Duszek

axxy said:


> So was ours


YAY she is alive! 

Congratulations axxy it must be such a relief for you both! can't wait to feel the same


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Best wishes for your future life together in Oz. 


axxy said:


> Hello everyone.
> My partner applied for his de facto partner visa on the 13th of March and it was granted on the 9th of December.
> I think that is just under 9 months but it felt like an eternity.
> I hope you all get good news very soon! x


----------



## axxy

Duszek said:


> YAY she is alive!
> 
> Congratulations axxy it must be such a relief for you both! can't wait to feel the same


Thank you, it is a wonderful feeling to have that certainty after waiting so long and working so hard for it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Duszek

Oh man.. I've got an email from immi while i was at work asking if i was visiting or living poland after November 2014 and to write a statement to explain all my visits to poland since 24/11/2014. Lol so i did wrote that statement and uploaded it to my immiaccount. And last time we went to poland was in September for 8 days to go to my cousin wedding. I hope that's enough for them and I'll get my visa by the end of the week..


----------



## goldenantlers

i just signed up to the forum to share my timeline... got my grant just now!!!  after 10 months and 1 day.

applied 14th Feb, grant received 15th Dec. i'm british and husband is australian. we'd been together about 4 years when i applied, so it's permanent visa straight away for me D

not sure why it took longer, most people seem to have been getting theirs back at 8 months, but he did have some old driving convictions so maybe that took longer for checks..

now we just have to wait to get the cat approved for import!


----------



## Duszek

My visa has been granted today!!!!!! but they made a mistake in enter by date.... My CO informed me even today she have got my new police cert and they still made enter by date with my old police cert.... well i guess i just need to change my flights date.

Thank you everyone for your support!!!


----------



## mmis4167

Congratulations! Great news !!! 

and Merry Christmas in Australia


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your great news with us. Best wishes for a Safe flight and a smooth transition to a happy and successful life in Australia for you both. 



Duszek said:


> My visa has been granted today!!!!!! but they made a mistake in enter by date.... My CO informed me even today she have got my new police cert and they still made enter by date with my old police cert.... well i guess i just need to change my flights date.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support!!!


----------



## summerandtilly

Duszek said:


> My visa has been granted today!!!!!! but they made a mistake in enter by date.... My CO informed me even today she have got my new police cert and they still made enter by date with my old police cert.... well i guess i just need to change my flights date. Thank you everyone for your support!!!


Congratulations, Duszek that is the best news ever!!! 
After reading about your grant I jumped out of bed to check the email and we also got our grant!!!!!! Happy days


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

WOW... what a wonderful Christmas present. Thanks for sharing your exciting news. Best wishes for safe travel and a long, happy and fulfilling life together in Oz, when this visa process comes to an end. Time to relax and celebrate a bit now... 



summerandtilly said:


> Congratulations, Duszek that is the best news ever!!!
> After reading about your grant I jumped out of bed to check the email and we also got our grant!!!!!! Happy days


----------



## Duszek

Omg!!! Such a great day for us!!!! Good early xmas presents!


----------



## hannah1504

Amazing news! Congratulations and best wishes for your new life together! Xx


----------



## Levisa

Congratulations to all, what great news.


----------



## aceleary

*Granted*

VISA granted today!! I applied 14th April so just over the 8 month mark. I fly Sunday, talk about cutting it fine.


----------



## summerandtilly

aceleary said:


> VISA granted today!! I applied 14th April so just over the 8 month mark. I fly Sunday, talk about cutting it fine.


Congratulations!!!! Good timing by the sound of things


----------



## Schutz24

Congrats on the grant. I applied 16th of April so hopefully not long for me. Who was your co?


----------



## aceleary

Her initials are WP X


----------



## Schutz24

Same as me


----------



## summerandtilly

WP is fantastic


----------



## laurencatriona

HI everyone!! I haven't posted much on here but I've been lurking around  Glad to see visas getting granted!! I'm delighted that ours was just sent to us the other day as an invitation for my partner to depart Australia (we moved over two months ago on a tourist visa) so our total wait time was 8months 28days (applied March 20th with an agent through London)  So relieved the wait is over.
Best of luck to everyone else and merry christmas


----------



## summerandtilly

laurencatriona said:


> HI everyone!! I haven't posted much on here but I've been lurking around  Glad to see visas getting granted!! I'm delighted that ours was just sent to us the other day as an invitation for my partner to depart Australia (we moved over two months ago on a tourist visa) so our total wait time was 8months 28days (applied March 20th with an agent through London)  So relieved the wait is over. Best of luck to everyone else and merry christmas


Congrats!!! Enjoy your life in aus. So wonderful to see all these grants from the London office


----------



## IndyMama

It IS great to be seeing all these grants from London! Congrats, everyone! Now if only Washington DC would pick up their pace...


----------



## aceleary

summerandtilly said:


> WP is fantastic


She really is!


----------



## Schutz24

laurencatriona said:


> HI everyone!! I haven't posted much on here but I've been lurking around  Glad to see visas getting granted!! I'm delighted that ours was just sent to us the other day as an invitation for my partner to depart Australia (we moved over two months ago on a tourist visa) so our total wait time was 8months 28days (applied March 20th with an agent through London)  So relieved the wait is over.
> Best of luck to everyone else and merry christmas


That's excellent news. Good early Xmas present


----------



## Schutz24

Fingers crossed I get mine today


----------



## summerandtilly

Schutz24 said:


> Fingers crossed I get mine today


I hope you do!!!


----------



## Schutz24

Don't think I'll be getting my visa this week. Hopefully next week


----------



## Schutz24

Am I right in thinking the office is only open Monday and Tuesday next week


----------



## sarah187

Any happy Xmas visa news?
Happy new year to everyone


----------



## rosabear

Hey guys, my partner's due to get his medical done at the start of March (his CO requested it be done after 6th March 2015 as he applied 6th September 2014) It will either be done in Manchester or London. Just wondering approximately how much its gonna cost him and if we should book in soon for it? Thank you!


----------



## Pjd

rosabear said:


> Hey guys, my partner's due to get his medical done at the start of March (his CO requested it be done after 6th March 2015 as he applied 6th September 2014) It will either be done in Manchester or London. Just wondering approximately how much its gonna cost him and if we should book in soon for it? Thank you!


Hi
I'm due to get my medical done at the end of March and have enquires at Bridge water hospital and Spire hospital both in Manchester. Both told me no need to book until the week previous and Bridgewater quoted me £270 which was £15 cheaper than Spire.

Good Luck


----------



## rosabear

Thank you! Guess we'll have to save those pennies!


----------



## Duszek

i paid 270 for medical exam in London as well. So i guess go wherever is closer to you


----------



## Clodard

I can't believe it's been over two months already since we submitted our PMV. Fingers crossed it's only 8 and not 12 more months before it gets approved.


----------



## JkC

Congrats aceleary. I applied 2 months after you so fingers crossed I am in the countdown stages!!!


----------



## Sarah Pom

Hi everyone, I applied for my PMV (309/100) in London on 3rd May and still waiting... I can't believe I've only just discovered this site/thread! It's great to know other people are in the same boat and that visas are actually being granted. It looks like most of them are taking eight and a half to nine months so I'm very hopeful of some good news soon! Does anyone else have CO with initials AW?


----------



## sarah187

Sarah Pom said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for my PMV (309/100) in London on 3rd May and still waiting... I can't believe I've only just discovered this site/thread! It's great to know other people are in the same boat and that visas are actually being granted. It looks like most of them are taking eight and a half to nine months so I'm very hopeful of some good news soon! Does anyone else have CO with initials AW?


Hi - Wow your the first person I've seen with AW as a CO. We have her as well. We applied in June so I'll be stalking your profile to see when you have been granted


----------



## Sarah Pom

I wonder how much difference the individual CO actually makes? Well I'll let you know as soon as I get any news! I assume we get email notification?
Good luck!!


----------



## Schutz24

Sarah Pom said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for my PMV (309/100) in London on 3rd May and still waiting... I can't believe I've only just discovered this site/thread! It's great to know other people are in the same boat and that visas are actually being granted. It looks like most of them are taking eight and a half to nine months so I'm very hopeful of some good news soon! Does anyone else have CO with initials AW?


I applied the 16th of April and still waiting. My co told me most applications are taking the full 9 months now


----------



## Sarah Pom

Wow. So I'll be tracking _your_ profile to hear when you've been granted your visa


----------



## Schutz24

She said should be granted by next Friday that's my 9th month mark. Fingers crossed


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah - I also read a UK-to-Aus migration forum, and spouse visas there seem to be taking the full 9 months now. At least you all got your applications in before the new 10-14 month timeline kicked in!


----------



## JkC

Sarah Pom said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for my PMV (309/100) in London on 3rd May and still waiting... I can't believe I've only just discovered this site/thread! It's great to know other people are in the same boat and that visas are actually being granted. It looks like most of them are taking eight and a half to nine months so I'm very hopeful of some good news soon! Does anyone else have CO with initials AW?


I will be watching for your visa grant and hopefully that will mean just a month more for me!!!


----------



## rosabear

Hello, just wondering of any UK offshore partner applicants in 2014 were requested to provide form 80? I know a lot of you guys probably included it without being asked but did anyone's case officer specifically request it? Thank you and I hope to see many more grants in the coming weeks! (Partner applied early Sept 2014, so still a long wait for us, but still get excited when you see others getting theirs and its one step closer to ours!) : )


----------



## JkC

rosabear said:


> Hello, just wondering of any UK offshore partner applicants in 2014 were requested to provide form 80? I know a lot of you guys probably included it without being asked but did anyone's case officer specifically request it? Thank you and I hope to see many more grants in the coming weeks! (Partner applied early Sept 2014, so still a long wait for us, but still get excited when you see others getting theirs and its one step closer to ours!) : )


I just included it with mine when applying


----------



## Sarah Pom

rosabear said:


> Hello, just wondering of any UK offshore partner applicants in 2014 were requested to provide form 80? I know a lot of you guys probably included it without being asked but did anyone's case officer specifically request it? Thank you and I hope to see many more grants in the coming weeks! (Partner applied early Sept 2014, so still a long wait for us, but still get excited when you see others getting theirs and its one step closer to ours!) : )


I never completed Form 80 and wasn't asked to (although I haven't had my visa granted yet so may still be asked!) I think most of the questions in the form are included in the online application form, other than employment and education.


----------



## Schutz24

I never did one and have never been asked. I thought it wasn't a requirement anymore


----------



## rosabear

Thanks for the replies, hopefully its not needed anymore for UK applicants. : )


----------



## Gkennelly

JkC said:


> I just included it with mine when applying


Hi we applied for our visa end of August 2014 how's yours coming along nice to find someone else who applied same time as us


----------



## Gkennelly

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah - I also read a UK-to-Aus migration forum, and spouse visas there seem to be taking the full 9 months now. At least you all got your applications in before the new 10-14 month timeline kicked in!


Hi we applied August 2014 so fell in 10-14 month category hoping 10 months!! Do your no at what stage most applications get declined and y


----------



## Gkennelly

rosabear said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My partner applied on 6th September 2014 online to the London embassy for a 309/100 partner visa. He's UK, I'm an Aussie citizen. We got our CO about a week after we applied stating that the new wait time is 10-14 months. So lonngggg!!!!!! Hopefully its closer to the 10 month mark as we have been living out of Australia since February 2013 and I am missing my family and OZ like crazy and just want to go home! Anyway, our CO said not to even think about getting his medical done until after the 6th March 2015! Which means we are settling in for a long wait. Just wanted to keep in touch with others who are waiting for their visa too.
> 
> Take care x


We applied August 2016 with 10-14 month wait so long! We have done our medical this month praying be issued by August this year. Who's your CO


----------



## rosabear

Hey, my partner applied 6th Sep 2014, so his medicals due to be done in March. Our CO is KP, how about you? X


----------



## Gkennelly

We have LG nit seen anyone else with her! We have booked our flights etc


----------



## Homesickaussie

Gkennelly said:


> We have LG nit seen anyone else with her! We have booked our flights etc


We have LG!


----------



## Gkennelly

Homesickaussie said:


> We have LG!


When did you apply


----------



## Homesickaussie

Gkennelly said:


> When did you apply


October 2014  so we also have the dreaded 10-14 month wait


----------



## Gkennelly

We were 29th august! We're worried about ours as my husband has permenant visa but currently in UK serving notice for military


----------



## Schutz24

Visa granted!!! 8 months 27 days. SO happy


----------



## Gkennelly

Schutz24 said:


> Visa granted!!! 8 months 27 days. SO happy


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sarah Pom

Schutz24 said:


> Visa granted!!! 8 months 27 days. SO happy


Huge congratulations! Great news! I should just be a couple of weeks behind you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats!


----------



## Schutz24

CollegeGirl said:


> Big congrats!


Thankyou  
Just a quick question can I apply for my partner visa straight after I'm married? How much evidence did you have to give considering how much you do for your PMV.


----------



## SM2015

*London CO*

Hi All.

I've just applied through London (early Jan), how long before a CO is being allocated?

Also, just checking I'm also doing the right thing in holding off on the medicals and police checks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Viane26

Hi SM2015

In my case i got CO assigned after month exactly..i logged my application 11/03/2014 and got email from CO Dec 4,2014 asking for medicals and my court order for annulment.Hope that's the only missing requirements



Vivian


----------



## SM2015

Hi Vivian

Thanks for your reply.

Just to confirm this was through the London embassy?


----------



## Viane26

oh I forgot to write..i logged application in the Philippines.
from website of Australian embassy to the Philippines i can see the timeline of what kind of visa application and date logged in they already allocated for CO assignment maybe you can check also in the their website in UK


----------



## Pjd

SM2015 said:


> Hi All. I've just applied through London (early Jan), how long before a CO is being allocated? Also, just checking I'm also doing the right thing in holding off on the medicals and police checks? Thanks in advance.


Hi
We got out CO after about 2 weeks as a he required some additional information. He introduced himself and told me to wait 6 months before having medicals and police checks done as they are only valid for 12 months and current waiting times are up to 14 months.


----------



## SM2015

Pjd said:


> Hi
> We got out CO after about 2 weeks as a he required some additional information. He introduced himself and told me to wait 6 months before having medicals and police checks done as they are only valid for 12 months and current waiting times are up to 14 months.


Perfect, I won't organise anything yet.

Is two weeks normal or was that because they needed something?

I guess, ill sit back and wait...


----------



## Pjd

It seems 2 to 6 weeks is normal for an introduction from the CO


----------



## Clodard

We got our CO after a handful of days. I think ours was assigned so early because we had a problem with the application not going through immediately despite the fees being taken which resulted in me having to ring the London embassy. They rang the day the application finally went through which was a Thursday, said we would get our CO on Monday and we got an email from our CO that Monday.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Viane26 said:


> Hi SM2015
> 
> In my case i got CO assigned after month exactly..i logged my application 11/03/2014 and got email from CO Dec 4,2014 asking for medicals and my court order for annulment.Hope that's the only missing requirements
> 
> Vivian


Hi Vivian - this thread is specifically for the London embassy. There is a Philippines embassy thread that may be of more use to you. If you look through the first couple of pages on the Immigration forum you should find it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Schutz24 said:


> Thankyou
> Just a quick question can I apply for my partner visa straight after I'm married? How much evidence did you have to give considering how much you do for your PMV.


You can, but you're going to need your official marriage certificate from Births, Deaths & Marriages first. Your celebrant has to register your marriage first - ours then ordered the certificate for us. You can go in in person to a BDM office to speed it up if you're really in a hurry, but otherwise they mail it. It took us about a month post-marriage to get everything together.

We didn't submit a TON of evidence, but we did submit at least some evidence in all four categories - nature of commitment (cards people had given us at the wedding, wedding photos, a printed copy of each of our vows from the wedding), nature of the household (evidence we had lived together since I got here - mail sent to each of us at the same address, one piece for each of us for every month since I'd arrived. We used things like utility bills and letters from government entities [like the letter I got from the ATO with my tax file number in it]), joint financial commitment (I included a page that described in general how we share our finances, and then included bank statements from all our shared accounts where I highlighted relevant transactions), and social context (photos of us with friends since I'd arrived and other evidence of social outings with friends, and our two Forms 888 showed this as well, obviously).

We provided almost all evidence from after I arrived in Aus and were approved with no problem. Most of the evidence Mish provided was evidence she also used for her PMV, plus evidence of her marriage, and they were also approved.

There's some debate as to whether they actually have access to the items you provided for the PMV or not - they obviously scan it in, but since your PMV application goes to the offshore embassy, there's no telling what onshore DIBP can and can't see. So I just wanted to make sure we covered all four categories in this application and didn't leave anything to chance, and I figured new evidence might be better than old. It's all up to you, though.


----------



## Mish

Just wanted to add in addition to CG to say that going to BDM will not always help. If the marriage has not been registered going to BDM will not help. When we got married BDM had system issues and had a backlog of registrations and took about a month to register the marriage. 

You might get lucky and they will approve it without an official marriage certificate


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks for clarifying that Mish - I meant they could go after their celebrant had registered it, but should have said that! Thanks.


----------



## Homesickaussie

CollegeGirl said:


> You can, but you're going to need your official marriage certificate from Births, Deaths & Marriages first. Your celebrant has to register your marriage first - ours then ordered the certificate for us. You can go in in person to a BDM office to speed it up if you're really in a hurry, but otherwise they mail it. It took us about a month post-marriage to get everything together.
> 
> We didn't submit a TON of evidence, but we did submit at least some evidence in all four categories - nature of commitment (cards people had given us at the wedding, wedding photos, a printed copy of each of our vows from the wedding), nature of the household (evidence we had lived together since I got here - mail sent to each of us at the same address, one piece for each of us for every month since I'd arrived. We used things like utility bills and letters from government entities [like the letter I got from the ATO with my tax file number in it]), joint financial commitment (I included a page that described in general how we share our finances, and then included bank statements from all our shared accounts where I highlighted relevant transactions), and social context (photos of us with friends since I'd arrived and other evidence of social outings with friends, and our two Forms 888 showed this as well, obviously).
> 
> We provided almost all evidence from after I arrived in Aus and were approved with no problem. Most of the evidence Mish provided was evidence she also used for her PMV, plus evidence of her marriage, and they were also approved.
> 
> There's some debate as to whether they actually have access to the items you provided for the PMV or not - they obviously scan it in, but since your PMV application goes to the offshore embassy, there's no telling what onshore DIBP can and can't see. So I just wanted to make sure we covered all four categories in this application and didn't leave anything to chance, and I figured new evidence might be better than old. It's all up to you, though.


I got my marriage certificate on the day of my wedding in the UK. The registrar fills it out on the day and gives it to you. If you are getting married in the UK in a civil ceremony. Not sure the procedure for church weddings etc.


----------



## Homesickaussie

Homesickaussie said:


> I got my marriage certificate on the day of my wedding in the UK. The registrar fills it out on the day and gives it to you. If you are getting married in the UK in a civil ceremony. Not sure the procedure for church weddings etc.


Ah just read further back and realized you got your pmv so probably getting married in Oz making above comment null and void.


----------



## Schutz24

CollegeGirl said:


> You can, but you're going to need your official marriage certificate from Births, Deaths & Marriages first. Your celebrant has to register your marriage first - ours then ordered the certificate for us. You can go in in person to a BDM office to speed it up if you're really in a hurry, but otherwise they mail it. It took us about a month post-marriage to get everything together.
> 
> We didn't submit a TON of evidence, but we did submit at least some evidence in all four categories - nature of commitment (cards people had given us at the wedding, wedding photos, a printed copy of each of our vows from the wedding), nature of the household (evidence we had lived together since I got here - mail sent to each of us at the same address, one piece for each of us for every month since I'd arrived. We used things like utility bills and letters from government entities [like the letter I got from the ATO with my tax file number in it]), joint financial commitment (I included a page that described in general how we share our finances, and then included bank statements from all our shared accounts where I highlighted relevant transactions), and social context (photos of us with friends since I'd arrived and other evidence of social outings with friends, and our two Forms 888 showed this as well, obviously).
> 
> We provided almost all evidence from after I arrived in Aus and were approved with no problem. Most of the evidence Mish provided was evidence she also used for her PMV, plus evidence of her marriage, and they were also approved.
> 
> There's some debate as to whether they actually have access to the items you provided for the PMV or not - they obviously scan it in, but since your PMV application goes to the offshore embassy, there's no telling what onshore DIBP can and can't see. So I just wanted to make sure we covered all four categories in this application and didn't leave anything to chance, and I figured new evidence might be better than old. It's all up to you, though.


Thankyou. That's very helpful.


----------



## kinnes

*PMV vs De Facto vs Spouse*

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help me please. I'm trying to establish whether there are any significant differences in waiting times between applying for a defacto partner visa, PMV or married spouse visa at the London office?

Many thanks 

kinnes


----------



## Engaus

kinnes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me please. I'm trying to establish whether there are any significant differences in waiting times between applying for a defacto partner visa, PMV or married spouse visa at the London office?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> kinnes


Not anymore - PMV used to be faster but I believe that changed last year.

immi_processing_times - Australian High Commission

It's showing 10-14 months for all partner visas.


----------



## kinnes

Many thanks for the info. And would it be any quicker if I applied from in Australia rather than offshore?


----------



## Engaus

kinnes said:


> Many thanks for the info. And would it be any quicker if I applied from in Australia rather than offshore?


No. Onshore processing is longer and it's more expensive.


----------



## kinnes

thanks a lot for the info


----------



## SM2015

*Holiday Records*

Hi All

I hope someone can offer some advice with this one...I'm applying through London.

I travel extensively throughout the EU with work and whilst filling in the application I was aware that I've missed a few entries when I've been abroad. Mostly this was due to not having my passport stamped and my company booking flights.

I have been preparing some additional financial information and have noticed that there are transactions made abroad where I've said I've been in the UK. (All EU transactions).

Shall i submit this evidence still as it's likely to be overlooked or omit the evidence so as not open the can of worms.

Any advise would be appreciated.

I could be over thinking it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would submit Form 1023 and clarify any trips you neglected to mention previously.


----------



## rosabear

Hey all, been checking this thread regularly to see if the May 2014 grants have started, please let them be soon! I've seen on another UK forum someone who applied 25th April got their partner visa, so hopefully next week May starts. I applied in September so almost at the 5 month wait and fingers crossed halfway point. Waiting, waiting...... My partner's due for his medicals in March so hopefully that's it. We haven't received any emails asking for more info yet though so here's hoping we did enough in the application.


----------



## Sarah Pom

I applied for my visa 309/100 through the London Embassy on 3rd May and have been granted it today! So excited!

Good luck to everyone still waiting for theirs - it's worth the wait!!


----------



## sarah187

Well done -congrats - enjoy


----------



## lnewhill

Congratulations. I applied on the 13th of May so fingers crossed I should hear soon. One way or another. Did you get permenant or temporary ?


----------



## Sarah Pom

Thanks! You should hear next week then! I've been given the temporary visa - 309.


----------



## lnewhill

Fingers crossed hey. Getting a little nervous not the wait is nearly over. Congrats again.


----------



## EDT

May / June 2014 are coming out already


----------



## sarah187

EDT said:


> May / June 2014 are coming out already


You heard about June grants??? We applied in June. Getting very nervous - hope it is approved


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats, Sarah Pom!


----------



## DaL

*Expected dates*

Hi All,

My first post but I though I will contribute. My wife and I are also waiting for the visa. Applied in June. I am quite impatient so to make waiting better I analysed previous "visa grants". I took max time taken and average time taken. It is of course not exact (as you can see from results) but maybe it will interest someone. (This is only for fun)

*History data:

*User name__Applied__Completed__Days
ajcooper_____27/01/14__08/10/14___254
duszek______18/03/14__15/12/14___272
acealeary____15/04/14__18/12/14___247
Schutz22____16/04/14__12/01/15___271
Roryj________20/04/14__20/01/15___275
Sarahpom___03/05/14__27/01/15___269

Average: 265 days

*Estimates*:

User name__Applied___Expected - Average___Expected - Max
soniaS______02/05/14_______21/01/15__________01/02/15
elzawelza___10/05/14_______29/01/15__________09/02/15
jkc_________12/06/14_______03/03/15__________14/03/15
DaL	_______16/06/14_______07/03/15__________ 18/03/15
sarah187	___24/06/14_______15/03/15__________ 20/03/15

Regards


----------



## Duszek

DaL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post but I though I will contribute. My wife and I are also waiting for the visa. Applied in June. I am quite impatient so to make waiting better I analysed previous "visa grants". I took max time taken and average time taken. It is of course not exact (as you can see from results) but maybe it will interest someone. (This is only for fun)
> 
> *History data:
> 
> *User name__Applied__Completed__Days
> ajcooper_____27/01/14__08/10/14___254
> duszek______18/03/14__15/12/14___272
> acealeary____15/04/14__18/12/14___247
> Schutz22____16/04/14__12/01/15___271
> Roryj________20/04/14__20/01/15___275
> Sarahpom___03/05/14__27/01/15___269
> 
> Average: 265 days
> 
> *Estimates*:
> 
> User name__Applied___Expected - Average___Expected - Max
> soniaS______02/05/14_______21/01/15__________01/02/15
> elzawelza___10/05/14_______29/01/15__________09/02/15
> jkc_________12/06/14_______03/03/15__________14/03/15
> DaL	_______16/06/14_______07/03/15__________ 18/03/15
> sarah187	___24/06/14_______15/03/15__________ 20/03/15
> 
> Regards


Good Job! I didn't even know how many days exactly my visa took. It seems like I've been waiting a quiet long time! So glad it's over!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AfricaTwin

Hello all,

I am new to this site. My application has been dragging on for over a year now so I thought I’d seek some input/advice from this forum.

Applied and paid online - 04/01/2014
Received email from CO – standard attachments saying processing time at least 8-9 months
Medical - two weeks later
Form 80 – submitted a week later after medical
No contact from CO after that.
At the time of applying my relationship with my wife was 3.5 yrs long, now its over 4.5years
I am a Kenyan citizen so considered “high risk”

Sent CO email asking for timeframe for decision 27th Jan 2015, no reply yet.

Any advice/input will be most welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Mish

Welcome Africatwin 

Unfortunately those from Kenya are required to undergo security checks. From what I have seen on this forum processing time of applications of those from Kenya is around 18 months. Sometimes it is less and sometimes more.

When security checks are involved the case officer doesn't know when the checks will come back until they do.

I am sorry I don't have any better news for you.

This thread is from those who applied in London. The thread for African applicants will be helpful for you. Here is the link: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ing-african-partners-those-lodged-africa.html


----------



## AfricaTwin

Thanks for that Mish. I really hope it doesn't take that long as my wife's statutory maternity pay will run out and we will have to put our little one in day care while she goes back to work. I applied from London where I have been living for the last 13 years.


----------



## Mish

Hopefully it doesn't take that long for you.

I haven't looked in the African thread lately but I know we have at least 2 waiting that are from Kenya. One is a 309 and the other is a 300. There may be another one I can't remember but I definitely remember we have 2 people waiting from Kenya.

There are a few countries that take ages for security checks and Kenya is one of them.

I have heard it is the place of citizenship that also affects the processing times for the security check. I do not know alot about how much they are affected when the applicant is a citizen of a country like Kenya but lived outside more than 10 years. If you post in Ask Mark he may be able to shead some light on security checks in those circumstances.


----------



## AfricaTwin

Will do Mish! Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## JTSpurs

DaL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post but I though I will contribute. My wife and I are also waiting for the visa. Applied in June. I am quite impatient so to make waiting better I analysed previous "visa grants". I took max time taken and average time taken. It is of course not exact (as you can see from results) but maybe it will interest someone. (This is only for fun)
> 
> *History data:
> 
> *User name__Applied__Completed__Days
> ajcooper_____27/01/14__08/10/14___254
> duszek______18/03/14__15/12/14___272
> acealeary____15/04/14__18/12/14___247
> Schutz22____16/04/14__12/01/15___271
> Roryj________20/04/14__20/01/15___275
> Sarahpom___03/05/14__27/01/15___269
> 
> Average: 265 days
> 
> *Estimates*:
> 
> User name__Applied___Expected - Average___Expected - Max
> soniaS______02/05/14_______21/01/15__________01/02/15
> elzawelza___10/05/14_______29/01/15__________09/02/15
> jkc_________12/06/14_______03/03/15__________14/03/15
> DaL	_______16/06/14_______07/03/15__________ 18/03/15
> sarah187	___24/06/14_______15/03/15__________ 20/03/15
> 
> Regards


Great post! I'm a way off yet but this is really interesting analysis.


----------



## rosabear

Any more May grants yet?


----------



## Mel20

Hey Guys, 

Just wanted some advice if anyone can offer some? 

My partner (British) and myself (Aussie) applied for our de-facto visa on the 31st December 2014. We received an email from our CO (LG) on the 20th Jan 2014 acknowledging our application. We have been uploading evidence from the date of lodgement. 

We received an email from our CO earlier in the week saying "I note your recent attachments to your IMMI account for your partner application. Please be advised that you do not need to upload anything further regarding your relationship. Only health and character were requested from you."

We are not sure how to take this email, if it is a good or bad thing? We still have further evidence we can upload. Have other people had emails like this?

Thanks


----------



## elzawelza

rosabear said:


> Any more May grants yet?


Nope...still waiting. 8 months 26 days today


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mel20 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted some advice if anyone can offer some?
> 
> My partner (British) and myself (Aussie) applied for our de-facto visa on the 31st December 2014. We received an email from our CO (LG) on the 20th Jan 2014 acknowledging our application. We have been uploading evidence from the date of lodgement.
> 
> We received an email from our CO earlier in the week saying "I note your recent attachments to your IMMI account for your partner application. Please be advised that you do not need to upload anything further regarding your relationship. Only health and character were requested from you."
> 
> We are not sure how to take this email, if it is a good or bad thing? We still have further evidence we can upload. Have other people had emails like this?
> 
> Thanks


This is a good thing! It means your CO is completely satisfied with the genuineness of your relationship. The only things you still have to do are medical exam and police checks. And you should have received a timeline for those from them when you first applied. London always sends an acknowledgement email that includes something like "Get your medicals done around X date" so that applicants don't do them too early. I wouldn't upload any further relationship evidence since they've told you not to.


----------



## Mel20

CollegeGirl said:


> This is a good thing! It means your CO is completely satisfied with the genuineness of your relationship. The only things you still have to do are medical exam and police checks. And you should have received a timeline for those from them when you first applied. London always sends an acknowledgement email that includes something like "Get your medicals done around X date" so that applicants don't do them too early. I wouldn't upload any further relationship evidence since they've told you not to.


Thank you so much for getting back to me CollegeGirl  That is a massive relief, my heart is actually pounding! Although I don't want to get my hopes up too early on. Yep we got the dates for the medical and police exam, they are to be done about 31st June. Such a long wait but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Bigcat Traveller

elzawelza said:


> Nope...still waiting. 8 months 26 days today


Same here, we are a few days shy of our 9 month submission anniversary.


----------



## JkC

elzawelza said:


> Nope...still waiting. 8 months 26 days today


my fingers are crossed for you today!!!!


----------



## JkC

Bigcat Traveller said:


> Same here, we are a few days shy of our 9 month submission anniversary.


my fingers are crossed for you today!!!


----------



## lnewhill

Fingers crossed from me too. I take it the embassy staff don't work weekends so hopefully they pull there fingers out today. Mine is due on the 13th of this month so waiting hastily for you to get yours.


----------



## elzawelza

lnewhill said:


> Fingers crossed from me too. I take it the embassy staff don't work weekends so hopefully they pull there fingers out today. Mine is due on the 13th of this month so waiting hastily for you to get yours.


Thanks  I really am going stir crazy over this tho  I just need to knowwwww!


----------



## lnewhill

I know exactly how you feel. 9 months is a heck of a long wait. Fingers crossed they will put us out of our misery soon.


----------



## elzawelza

lnewhill said:


> I know exactly how you feel. 9 months is a heck of a long wait. Fingers crossed they will put us out of our misery soon.


I'm sure they get a little bit of a kick out of making us wait for them y'know lol


----------



## AmonRa

They have a certain amount of visa slots they grant each month it all depends on how many applications there are


----------



## sarah187

All this activity on the thread, was thinking grants are being approved. 
Two weeks away from 8 months and the nagging will begin


----------



## elzawelza

sarah187 said:


> All this activity on the thread, was thinking grants are being approved.
> Two weeks away from 8 months and the nagging will begin


No sorry no grants as yet...just me being very very impatient lol. 2 more days and then fingers crossed we hear on Tuesday!


----------



## lnewhill

Just read on another site that someone got granted there visa after applying on the 14th may. I applied on the 13th may so getting a little nervous now.


----------



## elzawelza

lnewhill said:


> Just read on another site that someone got granted there visa after applying on the 14th may. I applied on the 13th may so getting a little nervous now.


You're kidding! Omg I'm really nervous now too


----------



## lnewhill

Good news. Got my visa through this morning. So things are moving slightly ahead of the 9 month mark by afew days. I applied on the 13th may 2014 and was granted today. 

Good luck on the journey. And thx for all the info x


----------



## elzawelza

lnewhill said:


> Good news. Got my visa through this morning. So things are moving slightly ahead of the 9 month mark by afew days. I applied on the 13th may 2014 and was granted today.
> 
> Good luck on the journey. And thx for all the info x


Hopefully we should hear later today or tomorrow then *fingers crossed* congratulations btw!


----------



## JkC

lnewhill said:


> Good news. Got my visa through this morning. So things are moving slightly ahead of the 9 month mark by afew days. I applied on the 13th may 2014 and was granted today.
> 
> Good luck on the journey. And thx for all the info x


congratulations and good luck with the move!!!! a month for me - fingers crossed


----------



## GB1979

Congratulations with the grant. I only applied for my PMV 3 months ago so I've got about 5-6 months.


----------



## elzawelza

9 months 1 day today...still no visa  my boyfriend sent them an email yesterday tho so hopefully we should hear back from them in the next few days xx


----------



## sarah187

elzawelza said:


> 9 months 1 day today...still no visa  my boyfriend sent them an email yesterday tho so hopefully we should hear back from them in the next few days xx


Oh no, when I saw your name, I thought you had been granted. This is not comforting news - feel like they are going to extend londons processing times again


----------



## elzawelza

sarah187 said:


> Oh no, when I saw your name, I thought you had been granted. This is not comforting news - feel like they are going to extend londons processing times again


No afraid not  but I did find out via another forum that the visas can literally be granted at ANY time...someone who'd been waiting 9 months and 4 days got their visa last night; at 10:27pm xx


----------



## sarah187

elzawelza said:


> No afraid not  but I did find out via another forum that the visas can literally be granted at ANY time...someone who'd been waiting 9 months and 4 days got their visa last night; at 10:27pm xx


Everything's crossed for u tonight.


----------



## elzawelza

sarah187 said:


> Everything's crossed for u tonight.


Thanks  xx


----------



## GB1979

It's so frustrating the london embassy taking so long to grant these visas. Washington and other places are getting some grants out in about 5-6 months.


----------



## elzawelza

GB1979 said:


> It's so frustrating the london embassy taking so long to grant these visas. Washington and other places are getting some grants out in about 5-6 months.


Very frustrating...just keep waiting and waiting and waiting and they'll eventually get around to us lol xx


----------



## elzawelza

we got the notification...subclass 100 omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!! I can't breathe...


----------



## JkC

elzawelza said:


> we got the notification...subclass 100 omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!! I can't breathe...


congratulations. good luck with the move!!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

WooHoo ElzaWelza! Wonderful news.... you can start breathing again... best wishes top you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Thanks for sharing. You give us all hope. 



elzawelza said:


> we got the notification...subclass 100 omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!! I can't breathe...


----------



## canucklehead

GB1979 said:


> It's so frustrating the london embassy taking so long to grant these visas. Washington and other places are getting some grants out in about 5-6 months.


Unfortunately the Ottawa office is also very slow, I'm currently waiting at 11 months.


----------



## lnewhill

Congrats elza. Better late than never hey.


----------



## Bigcat Traveller

elzawelza said:


> we got the notification...subclass 100 omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!! I can't breathe...


Congratulations! We just heard back today with notification of my husband's subclass 100 as well. After 9 months and two days of waiting we can finally start planning our future.


----------



## elzawelza

Bigcat Traveller said:


> Congratulations! We just heard back today with notification of my husband's subclass 100 as well. After 9 months and two days of waiting we can finally start planning our future.


We were exactly the same time frame! Whereabouts in Aus are you going?


----------



## Bigcat Traveller

elzawelza said:


> We were exactly the same time frame! Whereabouts in Aus are you going?


We'll head to Brisbane first, and then plan to move to Northern Queensland. Where are you headed?


----------



## elzawelza

Bigcat Traveller said:


> We'll head to Brisbane first, and then plan to move to Northern Queensland. Where are you headed?


Ahh lovely area!! We're going to Melbourne initially then moving up into country Victoria; town called Wangaratta xx


----------



## Dinkum

Awesome! Huge congrats to you both BigCatTraveller...


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG CONGRATS Elza and Bigcat! So exciting! Enjoy your lives in Aus!

Oh, and believe it or not, Elza, I've heard of Wangaratta - hubby and I were driving between Sydney and Melbourne last weekend and we passed signs for it.


----------



## elzawelza

CollegeGirl said:


> BIG CONGRATS Elza and Bigcat! So exciting! Enjoy your lives in Aus!
> 
> Oh, and believe it or not, Elza, I've heard of Wangaratta - hubby and I were driving between Sydney and Melbourne last weekend and we passed signs for it.


Thank yooou!!!! You should have popped in...gorgeous town and brown brothers winery is also only down the road from wang lol  xx


----------



## Bigcat Traveller

elzawelza said:


> Ahh lovely area!! We're going to Melbourne initially then moving up into country Victoria; town called Wangaratta xx


Good luck with the move!


----------



## Clodard

Could any Irish applicant please tell me how long their police certificate took to arrive. Mine doesn't have to be in till May but if it takes 3+ months to get it, I would want to be applying for it now. I imagine it's an extremely slow process even though it's only meant to take 3 weeks.


----------



## NiallC33

Clodard said:


> Could any Irish applicant please tell me how long their police certificate took to arrive. Mine doesn't have to be in till May but if it takes 3+ months to get it, I would want to be applying for it now. I imagine it's an extremely slow process even though it's only meant to take 3 weeks.


i got mine in 3 days, i emailed my local station, detailed why i needed it and they were very fast in getting it to me


----------



## mandy_skies

My partner applied for his before Christmas in person but it was never sent out. We called 3 times chasing it up and eventually got a lovely Garda who posted it and sent us a colour scan of it within 3 days. I have had other friends say it took 2 - 3 weeks. I would order it ASAP just to have it.


----------



## NiallC33

got assigned a co today 
didnt ask for anymore docs, asked me to book a medical after 23rd august, its 6 months away but im stoked to have some sort of timeline

it was a weird one though. the agent i used last year for what was my failed application emailed me today saying dept of immi had been in touch and would i like them to represent me
hell no i said, not after last time, i rang london and they said my old contact details were used in error and they were sorry etc

i was so stoked to receive the mail, i looked at the details within and i clicked on the medical link and it says my visa is the 100. is this the permanent stage of the visa,, as i only applied for the 309. dont get me wrong, i aint knocking it. we've been defacto since 2012 and went through the heartache of a failed application in jan 2014, we've both moved to the other side of the world and back to be together so im not denying myself this bit of luck,if it is the perma stage


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Niall - It always says 100. Sorry to be the buzzkill, haha. Your application for the 309 is also considered an application for the 100. When it's time for the 100, while we like to call it an "application" around here, when you provide evidence for your second-stage visa it's technically a "reassessment" rather than a new application, and there's no fee.


----------



## NiallC33

haha, it was nice while it lasted .
co rang me today, he apologised for the mix up with the communcation going to my agent and said my case is assessed , no need for further docs, he notes i gave my irish and aussie police certs already but said it isnt an issue and just go ahead and book the medical for august. i actually skipped home from work after the phone call


----------



## sarah187

Let's hope being the start of the week all this visa's will be processed - too quite for my liking


----------



## SKFD

Hi 

I just wondered if anyone has any recent experience for applications via London. I know they're quoting 10-14 months but wondered what the reality maybe?

I'm 6 months down the line and have completed my medical today (the first day after the date given by my CO). I should receive my police certificate later this week and the medical info will be uploaded electronically in the next week or so. No further requests for info have been made by my CO.

I was curious to know how long people are waiting for their visa to be granted post medical and police check submission?

Also does anyone know how to contact your CO in London directly? All info I have is generic e.g. email and call centre phone number.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
S


----------



## Gkennelly

Does anyone know when in changed in 10-14 months? So we know who will be first lot to get grants?!?


----------



## SKFD

I believe it was August 1st 2014. I applied August 29th and they had only just changed then. On the bright side I beat the 50% price increase


----------



## Gkennelly

SKFD said:


> I believe it was August 1st 2014. I applied August 29th and they had only just changed then. On the bright side I beat the 50% price increase


We applied exactly the same day as you!


----------



## SKFD

Fingers crossed it was just the 2 of us lol!

Have you completed the medical etc yet or heard anything in terms of processing?


----------



## Gkennelly

We have completed all Medicals and police checks and they are showing as complete on our file and been told don't need anymore paper work! Just a waiting game now! Think earliest is june 29th we leave in middle August


----------



## JTSpurs

Gkennelly said:


> We applied exactly the same day as you!


We'll be watching your timelines with great interest!

We applied at the begining of November (as soon as we could once we found out about the changed waiting times!) we're hoping to head over at the end of October so are desperately hoping that its nearer the 10/11 months wait for the earlier applications!

Fingers crossed for all!!


----------



## JTSpurs

Gkennelly said:


> We have completed all Medicals and police checks and they are showing as complete on our file and been told don't need anymore paper work! Just a waiting game now! Think earliest is june 29th we leave in middle August


On and aside... How long did your police check take to arrive once you had requested it?


----------



## Gkennelly

JTSpurs said:


> We'll be watching your timelines with great interest! We applied at the begining of November (as soon as we could once we found out about the changed waiting times!) we're hoping to head over at the end of October so are desperately hoping that its nearer the 10/11 months wait for the earlier applications! Fingers crossed for all!!


Keep us updated I'll do the same we're hoping late July at latest but already got our visitor visa ready


----------



## Gkennelly

JTSpurs said:


> On and aside... How long did your police check take to arrive once you had requested it?


10 working days for UK one


----------



## JTSpurs

Gkennelly said:


> 10 working days for UK one


Thanks. Useful to know


----------



## SKFD

Hi 

I posted my police check on the 18th, the acknowledged receipt on the 19th although they managed to spell my name incorrectly. Luckily I caught it in time so definitely check things.

I received my certificate this morning bang on 10 working days. You can chose a faster 2 day service if you need it, but they charge extra.


----------



## JTSpurs

SKFD said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted my police check on the 18th, the acknowledged receipt on the 19th although they managed to spell my name incorrectly. Luckily I caught it in time so definitely check things.
> 
> I received my certificate this morning bang on 10 working days. You can chose a faster 2 day service if you need it, but they charge extra.


Good advice cheers! And good luck for a speedy grant!


----------



## SKFD

Thanks mate you too.

Have you done your medicals yet?


----------



## JTSpurs

SKFD said:


> Thanks mate you too.
> 
> Have you done your medicals yet?


I've done neither yet. I was advised to wait until the start of May. I assumed the medical would be pretty quick as it appointment based?


----------



## SKFD

I booked mine really early simply to ensure I got the date and time I wanted, so can't comment on availablility closer to the day. I was given a date of Feb 29th as the earliest to do mine (pretty funny as there isn't a Feb 29th this year) and wanted to do it asap so booked 2nd March. We saw it as something of a milestone that we could count down to. It broke up the 10-14 months wait which frankly feels like a lifetime. 

I went to Spire Little Aston in Birmingham and saw a chap Dr Khan he was pretty cool and liked to have a chat which was nice. That was the closest approved centre to me and my experience there was positive. It's also nothing to stress over, I couldn't find anything that really told me what to expect on the day mine went as per below.

My day went as follows:

Arrive and fill a couple of bits of paper work
See nurse for the HIV blood test, urine test, height, weight, eye sight exam and blood pressure.
See Dr for once over, reflexes, eyes, ears, mouth etc and a general exam nothing painful.
Chest X Ray
Pay and go home.

Good luck with yours hope they go well.


----------



## JTSpurs

SKFD said:


> I booked mine really early simply to ensure I got the date and time I wanted, so can't comment on availablility closer to the day. I was given a date of Feb 29th as the earliest to do mine (pretty funny as there isn't a Feb 29th this year) and wanted to do it asap so booked 2nd March. We saw it as something of a milestone that we could count down to. It broke up the 10-14 months wait which frankly feels like a lifetime.
> 
> I went to Spire Little Aston in Birmingham and saw a chap Dr Khan he was pretty cool and liked to have a chat which was nice. That was the closest approved centre to me and my experience there was positive. It's also nothing to stress over, I couldn't find anything that really told me what to expect on the day mine went as per below.
> 
> My day went as follows:
> 
> Arrive and fill a couple of bits of paper work
> See nurse for the HIV blood test, urine test, height, weight, eye sight exam and blood pressure.
> See Dr for once over, reflexes, eyes, ears, mouth etc and a general exam nothing painful.
> Chest X Ray
> Pay and go home.
> 
> Good luck with yours hope they go well.


That really interesting actually, I've been a bit worried what to expect even know I'm hoping that it should be a formality.... I'm in London so I'm expecting to be treated with minimum curtesy and treat like a cash cow! It's the London way ;o)


----------



## CollegeGirl

I owe this thread a "mea culpa," I think. I was sure the 10-14 month timeframe changeover had happened in July. I went back to look - I was correct that the changes were made to their website in late July, but I can't find any instances of applicants actually being quoted that timeframe until August 1. So I do believe it's actually August 1 when it started. Sincere apologies to any July applicants I gave heart attacks to.


----------



## DaL

Hi, just to let everyone know. My 309/100 has been granted today. Applied 16/06 co AW. 

Good luck


----------



## GB1979

Fantastic news, it's great seeing the visas being granted and under 9 months still


----------



## sarah187

Congrats - we have AW and applied on the 20th getting nervous now


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Great news... thanks for sharing your news... time to celebrate together 



DaL said:


> Hi, just to let everyone know. My 309/100 has been granted today. Applied 16/06 co AW.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## sarah187

Hey all
Partner got his visa grant today. Applied 20th June. So excited, think london is on a roll.


----------



## JkC

sarah187 said:


> Hey all
> Partner got his visa grant today. Applied 20th June. So excited, think london is on a roll.


wish it would roll my way!!!! 2 days shy of 9 months. Yikes


----------



## rosabear

Hi all, Just over 6 months of waiting for me now, so hopefully just a few more. Noticed in the USA thread, people that applied late Sep/early Oct are already getting their grants, wish London would hurry up!!! Good luck to all, keep posting your updates x


----------



## AdsandKoch

*2015 processing times*

Lodged and Paid last week, now just updating our proof of relationship documents. Really hoping the processing times aren't 10-14 months that just feels like so far away. We're hoping to be back in Aus by October.....will be crossing my fingers and keeping an eye on how everyone else goes with their processing times......good luck everyone.


----------



## Pjd

Police checks done, medical done yesterday at Manchester Bridgewater Hospital, excellent service.
Now waiting again.


----------



## NiallC33

AdsandKoch said:


> Lodged and Paid last week, now just updating our proof of relationship documents. Really hoping the processing times aren't 10-14 months that just feels like so far away. We're hoping to be back in Aus by October.....will be crossing my fingers and keeping an eye on how everyone else goes with their processing times......good luck everyone.


hate to rain on your parade, but I applied feb 1st, we got assigned a case officer on the 23rd feb. he rang me and told me to book my medical but not until august 24th. They have certain quotas to fill each month and its all planned well in advance. I was hoping we might jump the queue so to speak as we had already applied and been rejected a year previous, but no such luck. we have just resigned ourselves to the fact we are in ireland until november at least. i wouldnt advise booking any tickets in the hope you'll get an october grant. best of luck with it


----------



## Eifster

Hi, me and my partner applied on the 22nd December. I'm in Dublin and he's recently gone home from here back to Melbourne to work. We're only now realising how long the waiting time is. 

I completed my medicals straight away (I thought I was supposed to based on something I read, but I guess that was a mistake). 

I haven't had any communication from a CO so I'm surprised to see Niall above has had contact within 3 weeks from a February application. 

Do most people going through London get human contact after a few weeks? We've heard nothing in 3 months, besides the initial confirmation of our application. 

Thanks, good luck to you all


----------



## Clodard

I applied back in November in Dublin and got contacted within three days that my CO was assigned and to do my medicals for May. Perhaps you were not contacted because you already supplied your medicals and police check. If I were you two, I would expect to have to do them again or if not you are going to have a really small period of time within to leave Ireland and activate your visa in.


----------



## Eifster

Yeah, I guessed that, how nice (I mean, who doesn't want to be paying the Mater Private Hospital a fortune for 30 mins of work?) ... but I'm more concerned about my misunderstanding the timeframe! I really was aiming and planning for roughly 5 months.

As stupid as it is, it is nice to see other Irish people (and UK people for that matter) going through all this bureaucratic rubbish too ... ! Nothing like a wee bit of company in the depths of it. I hope the rest of you guys are at least living in the same place as your partners ... I think I should start making holiday plans ... !


----------



## NiallC33

it was funny cos they emailed my old immigration agent by mistake as they were the point of contact from my last application. we did this ones ourselves. i emailed the case officer and he rang me apologising for the error. i gave my police certs from the outset and he said that it was fine and to arrange a medical for august.
if i were you id contact the london office, they usually respond after a week . if not, id book the medicals. if youre confident of your application then it shouldnt be a worry. our co said he reviewed all our docs and was happy. previously we were lacking as we had not lived together for 12 months


----------



## Clodard

My partner and I are in different countries.  If you dont mind me asking, how much did your medicals cost?


----------



## NiallC33

Eifster said:


> Yeah, I guessed that, how nice (I mean, who doesn't want to be paying the Mater Private Hospital a fortune for 30 mins of work?) ... but I'm more concerned about my misunderstanding the timeframe! I really was aiming and planning for roughly 5 months.
> 
> As stupid as it is, it is nice to see other Irish people (and UK people for that matter) going through all this bureaucratic rubbish too ... ! Nothing like a wee bit of company in the depths of it. I hope the rest of you guys are at least living in the same place as your partners ... I think I should start making holiday plans ... !


just re read your post. yeah, you may have to pay the mater again i reckon, although if youre good to go when you get it granted, there shouldnt be a problem. your meds and police clearance need to be valid upon entering aus.

yeah missus is here with me, we met when i was on a whv in perth 2012. its been a long road with one wasted application and about $10k i'll never see again. i moved back to perth in jan 2014 on a tourist visa so we could be together, gave up me job in the ifsc. then we arrived into ireland in june ,missus got a whv for here. it expires in june this year and she can no longer work but she's gonna stay here until we get the visa granted, bearing in mind we have to leave and re-enter to activate her tourist visa but we'll use it as an excuse for summer holiers

sorry to hear youre seperated, we had to do the long distance thing from april 2013 to jan 2014, although she did come to ireland twice for a month both times during the year. its a tough long road this viza jazz to be sure but worth it in the end no doubt


----------



## NiallC33

Clodard said:


> My partner and I are in different countries.  If you dont mind me asking, how much did your medicals cost?


im booked into the mater for 24 august , think its 250 yo-yos


----------



## Eifster

€275. Only a few places in the country offer the service as of recently, and if you're anywhere near Dublin, you've to go to the Mater Private. 

They send the info directly to the Immigration Dept, which is handy and fast (within a week), at least. It was really straightforward and they were sound.

They also told me that less than 0.05 of applications get refused on medical grounds, so there's unlikely to be any concerns there too.


----------



## SKFD

Hi

I did my medicals in Birmingham at Spire Little Aston on March 2nd and they happily relieved me of £320. It took 7 working days for my status to be updated on line. They don't contact you again unless there is something wrong.

I believe TB is the only thing that automatically precludes you. Other illnesses are judged on a cost to treat, risk to to the public etc as I understand it.

The Dr and nurses were great. I just asked if they thought Australia would have me etc and the general response was I need to report on it properly but I can't see anything of concern.


----------



## Eifster

NiallC33 said:


> just re read your post. yeah, you may have to pay the mater again i reckon, although if youre good to go when you get it granted, there shouldnt be a problem. your meds and police clearance need to be valid upon entering aus.
> 
> yeah missus is here with me, we met when i was on a whv in perth 2012. its been a long road with one wasted application and about $10k i'll never see again. i moved back to perth in jan 2014 on a tourist visa so we could be together, gave up me job in the ifsc. then we arrived into ireland in june ,missus got a whv for here. it expires in june this year and she can no longer work but she's gonna stay here until we get the visa granted, bearing in mind we have to leave and re-enter to activate her tourist visa but we'll use it as an excuse for summer holiers
> 
> sorry to hear youre seperated, we had to do the long distance thing from april 2013 to jan 2014, although she did come to ireland twice for a month both times during the year. its a tough long road this viza jazz to be sure but worth it in the end no doubt


Wow, that's serious money Niall. I met my lovely boy when I was at the end of my WHV and I had to come back to Ireland without him for a while. He came here then, as he has an Irish passport, but couldn't get decent work so went home to his former job a few months ago. We got engaged when he was here, and applied for the Prospective Spouse Visa 3 months ago now, and we thought it would be about 5 months, but I guess we'll be waiting a looong time.

We might even have to rearrange our wedding, which is booked for Melbourne in mid-November, but at least not much has been organised and we're not the type of couple that's into a flashy best-day-of-my-life kind of wedding anyway. But wow, so much time without him, I'm not sure about that, dreading it. With our inflexible jobs, it's not gonna be easy for us to meet for any decent chunk of time in the meantime.

Emailed London, yes, good plan!


----------



## Eifster

Oh, but back to an earlier question - I applied online 3 months ago and haven't been contacted by anyone, or assigned a CO. The only communication has been the automatic letter saying the application has been received.

Is this very unusual? Everyone else seems to have a CO assigned quickly.


----------



## NiallC33

have you checked spam folders etc, no harm ringing or mailing them. No cause for alarm though, I heard back within 3 weeks to say everything is fine but last year I heard back within 4 weeks asking for more docs and info etc in what was a failed app. So dont start panicking or anything, no harm ringing or mailing. i rang them a few weeks ago and spoke to a lady after holding for about 30 minutes but she was very polite and helpful. just give her your transaction ref number and they should look into it for you


----------



## besp

My 300 PMV was granted last week and I entered Aus yesterday 
So that was just over 8 1/2 months.
Have been in Aus for the last couple of months on a tourist visa and case officer (WP) was very helpful arranging grant whilst I left the country for a few days.
3 months until our wedding then start over with the application for the 820/801 
Good luck to those waiting...


----------



## CollegeGirl

The 820/801 isn't that bad! You'll be fine.  Congrats on your PMV grant!


----------



## GB1979

Congrats on your PMV 300. That's me just over 4 months since lodged, hopefully another 5 months is all I've to wait.


----------



## Clodard

Congrats on your grant. We have WP too for our PMV so it is nice to see they are granting them. 

We are five months this Thursday. Hopefully only 5 more months.


----------



## rosabear

Hey all, here's hoping the July application grants start this week. I applied in September which had the 10-14 month processing time (which started on August 1? Correct me if I'm wrong). Theoretically, because June applications were granted in March, July applications should be granted in April. Does this mean that visas just won't be processed at all in May? Because the 10-14 processing time starting after August means the earliest these applicants would get their visa is June. Sorry for the long-winded post, been waiting almost 7 months and am just wondering about immi's logic about skipping an entire month (or 5, if they decide to not grant til 14 months).


----------



## JTSpurs

rosabear said:


> Hey all, here's hoping the July application grants start this week. I applied in September which had the 10-14 month processing time (which started on August 1? Correct me if I'm wrong). Theoretically, because June applications were granted in March, July applications should be granted in April. Does this mean that visas just won't be processed at all in May? Because the 10-14 processing time starting after August means the earliest these applicants would get their visa is June. Sorry for the long-winded post, been waiting almost 7 months and am just wondering about immi's logic about skipping an entire month (or 5, if they decide to not grant til 14 months).


I've been wondering about this too! I'm hoping they just carry on at current pace!


----------



## Pjd

rosabear said:


> Hey all, here's hoping the July application grants start this week. I applied in September which had the 10-14 month processing time (which started on August 1? Correct me if I'm wrong). Theoretically, because June applications were granted in March, July applications should be granted in April. Does this mean that visas just won't be processed at all in May? Because the 10-14 processing time starting after August means the earliest these applicants would get their visa is June. Sorry for the long-winded post, been waiting almost 7 months and am just wondering about immi's logic about skipping an entire month (or 5, if they decide to not grant til 14 months).


If immigration find themselves with nothing to do in May I don't mind if they spend time approving my application. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Pjd

If immigration find themselves with nothing to do in May I don't mind if they spend time approving my application.


----------



## Aventador

rosabear said:


> Hey all, here's hoping the July application grants start this week. I applied in September which had the 10-14 month processing time (which started on August 1? Correct me if I'm wrong). Theoretically, because June applications were granted in March, July applications should be granted in April. Does this mean that visas just won't be processed at all in May? Because the 10-14 processing time starting after August means the earliest these applicants would get their visa is June. Sorry for the long-winded post, been waiting almost 7 months and am just wondering about immi's logic about skipping an entire month (or 5, if they decide to not grant til 14 months).


People in the Berlin Embassy who have the same processing times as London are also wondering the same thing. There are people who applied in July that have been told their applications are in finalisation now. So they should most definitely be approved come April.

But you are spot on... If there is a 10-14month processing time that gives them until June at the earliest or October at the latest to start processing August applications. That is a massive gap in time where they dont appear to be doing anything?

I am hoping they keep up the current pace and process the August applications in May as a nice surprise for all the people involved (including my partner)


----------



## SKFD

I'm with you on that one as I also applied in August, so fingers crossed for us all.

I tried a cheeky assumptive email last week to try and get a better understanding than 10-14 months (I really hope I'm closer to 10). The London team gave nothing away in terms of time frames and just said they'd let me know when I needed to leave Australia if I entered on an alternate visa beforehand. The 4 months gap makes planning really difficult.


----------



## Gkennelly

SKFD said:


> I'm with you on that one as I also applied in August, so fingers crossed for us all.
> 
> I tried a cheeky assumptive email last week to try and get a better understanding than 10-14 months (I really hope I'm closer to 10). The London team gave nothing away in terms of time frames and just said they'd let me know when I needed to leave Australia if I entered on an alternate visa beforehand. The 4 months gap makes planning really difficult.


We also sent an email to London wmbassy and they said to us that it's a guideline/target not set in stone they could be granted before ten months if possible


----------



## JTSpurs

Gkennelly said:


> We also sent an email to London wmbassy and they said to us that it's a guideline/target not set in stone they could be granted before ten months if possible


That'd great news! Not going to get my hopes up though....


----------



## SKFD

Hopefully May could be good for us all! 

I struck gold last week and landed a job (with my current employer) in Sydney which includes 457 sponsorship until my spouse visa is granted and full relocation The 457 application only takes around 6-8 weeks, so we now have a lot to sort in a very short space of time. I can picture me getting both visas on the same day!


----------



## Maggie-May24

SKFD, be careful that you don't since the second visa granted would over-write the first one. If you get your partner visa, you should IMMEDIATELY withdraw the 457 application.


----------



## SKFD

Maggie, thanks for the heads up. Wrongly I had assumed that the permanent visa would overwrite the 457. I will ensure I withdraw the 457 immediately if I my spouse visa arrives first.


----------



## Mish

SKFD said:


> Maggie, thanks for the heads up. Wrongly I had assumed that the permanent visa would overwrite the 457. I will ensure I withdraw the 457 immediately if I my spouse visa arrives first.


Only if the 309/100 is granted after the 457. If the 457 was still processing and the 309/100 was granted you risk the 457 overriding the 309/100.


----------



## Aventador

So Easter is finished now and everyone should be back to work at the London and Berlin embassy's.

Any news in regards to July applicants getting approvals? And obviously if anyone that applied in August (like my partner) gets any news later this month let us know.

Berlin and London embassy seem to be tied together when it comes to processing times.


----------



## Aventador

No news regarding anymore July applications? Maybe they have completed them all?

Here is hoping the August applications get processed at the end of April, and next month. Which would make the London and Berlin embassy 1 month ahead of the stated 10-14month processing times.

Are there any other July or August applications? Or just us?


----------



## Ausin2015

Aventador said:


> No news regarding anymore July applications? Maybe they have completed them all?
> 
> Here is hoping the August applications get processed at the end of April, and next month. Which would make the London and Berlin embassy 1 month ahead of the stated 10-14month processing times.
> 
> Are there any other July or August applications? Or just us?


My husband applied in July and it will be exactly 9months this Friday, no visa despite a 8-9month processing time....


----------



## PinkLady

Ausin2015 said:


> My husband applied in July and it will be exactly 9months this Friday, no visa despite a 8-9month processing time....


My partner will be applying in 2 weeks time. 
9 months already...? We are preparing for 10-14 months (according to their website).

Did you apply berlin or london?

Thank you


----------



## Ausin2015

London and actually visa granted overnight!  3 days shy of being exactly 9 months... We were the last app bunch that were given 8-9month estimate, everyone who applied post-July 2014 has been given 10-14months time-frame. There are strict approval quotas that the current government keeps decreasing plus there is an increase in the number of applications submitted hence the increased wait time. I don't agree with it, especially for families like us who've been married for over 8 years, together 15 years, kids etc etc who just want to go home! It is what it is. If I were you I'd work towards the estimate of 14months. Good luck to you and everyone else!



PinkLady said:


> My partner will be applying in 2 weeks time.
> 9 months already...? We are preparing for 10-14 months (according to their website).
> 
> Did you apply berlin or london?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Aventador

Ausin2015 said:


> London and actually visa granted overnight!  3 days shy of being exactly 9 months... We were the last app bunch that were given 8-9month estimate, everyone who applied post-July 2014 has been given 10-14months time-frame. There are strict approval quotas that the current government keeps decreasing plus there is an increase in the number of applications submitted hence the increased wait time. I don't agree with it, especially for families like us who've been married for over 8 years, together 15 years, kids etc etc who just want to go home! It is what it is. If I were you I'd work towards the estimate of 14months. Good luck to you and everyone else!


Congrats with the VISA Austin2015!!!

The question a lot of people have is that July applications are being processed in April.

August applications are next and they have been told its 10-14 months. Which would make the earliest they will process them is June up until the latest being October.

So what are the Berlin and London embassy's doing in May exactly? Thats an entire month where they will potentially not process any VISA's at all. And if they go all the way up until the 14 month mark it wont be until October!!!!

What happens to the August applications will dictate what happens to the rest of the applications going forward. There is a chance we could have 1 to 5 months of no VISA's being granted at all. Which is a bit concerning.


----------



## PinkLady

Ausin2015 said:


> London and actually visa granted overnight!  3 days shy of being exactly 9 months... We were the last app bunch that were given 8-9month estimate, everyone who applied post-July 2014 has been given 10-14months time-frame. There are strict approval quotas that the current government keeps decreasing plus there is an increase in the number of applications submitted hence the increased wait time. I don't agree with it, especially for families like us who've been married for over 8 years, together 15 years, kids etc etc who just want to go home! It is what it is. If I were you I'd work towards the estimate of 14months. Good luck to you and everyone else!


Great news!!! Congratulations  
9 months and you can finally go home  
Yes, we are preparing for 14 months wait ... Ahhh ... 
But there is little hope it could be faster. Will follow this forum


----------



## SKFD

*Immi website*

Hi All

I just logged in to my immi account and was suprised to see on the first page that it now says assessment in progress? On the second page showing all of the evidence uploaded the section that previously said that i had met the health criteria is no longer present.

Does anyone know if that means my application is moving forward or simply a slight change in terminology as the webiste looks to have had a bitnof a refresh?

Cheers
S


----------



## Maggie-May24

It seems they've updated their terminology. I've seen numerous posts here and on another forum about the status changing to "Assessment in progress".


----------



## Gkennelly

SKFD said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just logged in to my immi account and was suprised to see on the first page that it now says assessment in progress? On the second page showing all of the evidence uploaded the section that previously said that i had met the health criteria is no longer present.
> 
> Does anyone know if that means my application is moving forward or simply a slight change in terminology as the webiste looks to have had a bitnof a refresh?
> 
> Cheers
> S


We have had same thing hopefully means something


----------



## Clodard

My policce report arrived today and my medicals were done last week, now we play the waiting game. 

This Thursday will be 5 months and three weeks since we applied so hopefully only four more months and a week until it's approved. 

I am clinging to the fact that if it was going to be rejected, they would have rejected it by now. I see no reason for a rejection but my fiance and I did meet online 7 years ago when I was 15 so that may raise some eyebrows.


----------



## GB1979

Clodard said:


> My policce report arrived today and my medicals were done last week, now we play the waiting game.
> 
> This Thursday will be 5 months and three weeks since we applied so hopefully only four more months and a week until it's approved.
> 
> I am clinging to the fact that if it was going to be rejected, they would have rejected it by now. I see no reason for a rejection but my fiance and I did meet online 7 years ago when I was 15 so that may raise some eyebrows.


I stupidly done my police check in October for lodging my visa in the middle on November last year, so your a couple of weeks before me. Post any updates and I'll do the same. I done my medical 2 weeks ago, even though it was due to be done till next month but it lasts 12 months. What visa is it you've applied for ? I've lodged a PMV subclass 300.


----------



## Clodard

I was waiting almost a month for my police check and today was the day I was going to march into the station and ask why it hadn't arrived yet so I was lucky it did arrive today. 

We applied for the PMV too. Meeting online and applying for a PMV looks kinda bad so I am worried about it.


----------



## SKFD

I just called the London office and it is just a change of terminology.

I also pushed the guy around what happens in terms of the month between 9-10 (when the processing times change from 8-9 to 10-14 months) and he basically said that the visas processing staff will be looking at other visa classes during that time and the earliest anyone who applied on the 21st of July or after can expect their visa is at 10 months. Which is a bit gutting but hopefully he's just towing the corporate line and some will get lucky.

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## GB1979

Clodard said:


> I was waiting almost a month for my police check and today was the day I was going to march into the station and ask why it hadn't arrived yet so I was lucky it did arrive today.
> 
> We applied for the PMV too. Meeting online and applying for a PMV looks kinda bad so I am worried about it.


Look at the amount of online dating there is, meeting online is a normal thing these days. I've known my partner for about 16 years as friends but she moved back from Scotland to Australia 8 years ago where she was born and we were friends on Facebook and the start of last year we started a relationship online. I've been in Australia since June last year, need to apply for an extension on my holiday visa that runs out in the middle of May so hopefully that extension will take me up to about visa grant time. Well fingers crossed


----------



## JTSpurs

Clodard said:


> I was waiting almost a month for my police check and today was the day I was going to march into the station and ask why it hadn't arrived yet so I was lucky it did arrive today. We applied for the PMV too. Meeting online and applying for a PMV looks kinda bad so I am worried about it.


Thats good to know! I applied for my police check two weeks ago and was starting to worry. I'll chill out about that for now then!

Medical this afternoon though eek!


----------



## lowelluk

Hi, this is my first time using this forum, thought i'd share my info and see if anyone else is in the same boat.

So me and my aussie partner had our 309 visa received *01/07/2014* and a case owner assigned a few weeks later. Medicals and police checks were completed in October and are all good.

London Embassy say they don't require anything else from us but we are in the 10th month of waiting and were told 8 - 9.

Has anyone got any additional info or applied around the same time?

Many thanks Lowell


----------



## GB1979

Waiting for my PMV 300. Applied for an extension for my holiday visa as my e-visitor 651 visa expires next month. So applied for a visitor 600 visa to extend it till the start of October and they extended it till 10th August. They said if I apply again to extend it an unfavourable decision would be made because since I arrived on the 3rd June 2014 I've spent 314 days in Australia and only 10 days outside Australia. 

When this runs out, if I apply to extend it again a couple of days before and they refuse to extend it. I get 28 days from when they refuse to extend it. Is this correct ? So that would take me to the start of September.


----------



## Gkennelly

Berlin embassy have started getting August applications granted hopefully London will follow suit! Is there many on here who applied in August from London?


----------



## london301visa

My partner and I submitted application on August 10, 2014 from London. We are still waiting. Last email from CO said they had everything the needed from us. Our application was fairly straightforward with no unusual circumstances. 
Hopefully we hear an answer very soon.


----------



## Gkennelly

london301visa said:


> My partner and I submitted application on August 10, 2014 from London. We are still waiting. Last email from CO said they had everything the needed from us. Our application was fairly straightforward with no unusual circumstances.
> Hopefully we hear an answer very soon.


Keep us updated think you will be one of the first!!


----------



## rosabear

This is going to be a very quiet forum if they stick to the 10-14 month processing time! No grants for at least 4 weeks! (20th May going from when the timeframe changed from 20th July applicants). Still can't believe the timeframe changed so dramatically -8-9 months to 10-14 months is a massive difference. Wonder is a year from now, timeframes will be up to 20 months processing...?


----------



## SKFD

Hi All

I take it there is still no news of anyone who applied after July 21st (therefore subject to the 10-14 month waiting period) being granted their spouse visa out of London?


----------



## Clodard

Quick question, how do I know if Immi received my medicals or not. I did mine three weeks ago and the hospital said they would pass them on but is there any place I can check that they have actually been received. I checked my account but it doesn't seem to mention anywhere.


----------



## SKFD

Hi 

The system update seems to have removed that piece of information, as mine has since disappeared. If you applied online they will have uploaded them and your results get to Australia instantly. If you applied by post it obviously takes a little longer, as they have to get there the old fashioned way.

I would give them a call this afternoon between 1-4pm on 0207 420 3690, the wait times are never usually too bad.

You wont be to be told the actual results only if you satisfy the criteria for the visa that you have applied for. They are meant to feed back via your GP if there is a problem so no news will hopefully be good news as they say.


----------



## JTSpurs

Clodard said:


> Quick question, how do I know if Immi received my medicals or not. I did mine three weeks ago and the hospital said they would pass them on but is there any place I can check that they have actually been received. I checked my account but it doesn't seem to mention anywhere.


I did mine two weeks ago when I phoned up they told me if you go into emedical and reprint the referral letter it will have changed to add your photo that they took and will list all the tests as completed.

Mine was updated about a week after I took the medical.


----------



## Homesickaussie

JTSpurs said:


> I did mine two weeks ago when I phoned up they told me if you go into emedical and reprint the referral letter it will have changed to add your photo that they took and will list all the tests as completed.
> 
> Mine was updated about a week after I took the medical.


Hmmm the link to reprint the emedical form has disappeared from my hubby's application.
Its been 2 months now and we haven't heard anything about having to do a waiver yet!!


----------



## JTSpurs

That's strange. Just checked mine it's still there. 

It's in emedical itself there's nothing helpful on immi since the update.

If in doubt I'd just give the London office a ring. They were super helpful when I asked about it.


----------



## Gkennelly

Berlin have taken over London now there processing September applications! Come on London


----------



## Clodard

This is kinda bad but I actually don't mind my application taking long to process. My 10 month waiting time is September 10th and I will be in Australia at that time until the end of the month and I really don't want to have to cancel flights and rebook them. I can't actually leave Ireland until November because I want to attend my graduation and so would be fine waiting till then which would be a year.


----------



## rosabear

As soon as my partner's visa is granted, we're booking flights for the next week and going. Cannot wait to get home! I hope London starts granting again soon. Berlin's already processing middle of September applications!


----------



## RichK

Hi All,

First time in this forum and seems to be very well informed. Just thought I would introduce myself and details on my Spouse Visa Application for Australia.

I've applied for my Spouse Visa (BC 100 Permanent), with a lodgement date of 5th September 2014, and was assigned a case officer at the same time. 

I attended my Medical as requested on 6th March 2015, and after chasing immigration department, I received confirmation of Police Check being received on 15th April 2015. 

I have had 2 emails after communications with Immigration, on 16/04/15 & 11/05/15 saying my visa is under assessment or being processed. 

At the moment not reading too much into these, but hoping for a speedy outcome!!

Has anyone else applied through London at similar a times or have any news on visas being granted. 

Thanks and look forward to hearing back

Rich


----------



## SKFD

Hi Rich 

Welcome to the forum, it is great place for help and information.

My wife and I applied August 29th and as yet no one who applied in August through London has posted to say that their visa has been granted. If you do receive yours please let us know as I'm sure lots of people would be keen to hear. Berlin seems to be marching ahead with grants with people who applied in September receiving theirs.

Good luck with your application.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## NiallC33

where are we on the london processing . i know they havent granted anything in may so far. am i right in saying that july 2014 applications for the most part have been granted ?


----------



## SKFD

I think you're right. Sadly it looks like London has taken a break when it comes to granting spouse visa's in May.


----------



## Jessielou

Hi all,

I have just found this forum and it's so helpful! I am playing the waiting game too! I applied for my partner visa online on 4th August. My medicals and police check have been completed and have been sent so now just patiently waiting. My partner is back in Aus waiting for me (as his visa for the UK ran out in April). Looks like I am one of the earliest dates in August so far so will be interested to see if they are granted in any particular order. Hoping they hurry up and start granting some in May!!!


----------



## rosabear

If July 21st was the date that processing times increased to 10-14 months, fingers crossed grants start up again this Thursday (21st May)!!! Or at least start next week. Good luck to all those waiting x


----------



## Pjd

rosabear said:


> If July 21st was the date that processing times increased to 10-14 months, fingers crossed grants start up again this Thursday (21st May)!!! Or at least start next week. Good luck to all those waiting x


Just seen on another forum a 309 granted this morning, 2 days short of the 10 month mark. Hope this is the start of a roll for London


----------



## JTSpurs

Pjd said:


> Just seen on another forum a 309 granted this morning, 2 days short of the 10 month mark. Hope this is the start of a roll for London


Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## RichK

Hi All,

Thanks again for the info and updates on processing, it's nice to know that it's not just me waiting, haha!!!! Sometimes feels it as no friends/family in same position except my wife and kids. Fingers crossed for London to start processing soon then, really can't wait now, especially seen as we've flogged the house and moving out end of this month!!


----------



## Gkennelly

Pjd said:


> Just seen on another forum a 309 granted this morning, 2 days short of the 10 month mark. Hope this is the start of a roll for London


Which thread did you see this on I like reading what everyone writes we applied 29th August so all exciting


----------



## Pjd

Gkennelly said:


> Which thread did you see this on I like reading what everyone writes we applied 29th August so all exciting


It was on another forum, not sure if I can mention it on here though but as there aren't too many I am sure you will find it it


----------



## Gkennelly

Up to 25th July processed so far


----------



## SKFD

Thats looking more promising for us then. How did you find that out? 

I has a look at the Berlin thread earlier and it mentioned they're now waiting for Oct applications to be processed!


----------



## GB1979

Looks like Berlin are full steam ahead with the grants. Just seen someone who applied on the 28th October had there's granted. Wish London would speed up a bit.


----------



## RichK

That is good news that Berlin are issuing visas, means the other embassies must be getting ready to get going. I hope it isn't too far off seen as I have the shippers with me today and tomorrow packing everything up ready for it to be shipped as soon as visa is granted!!!! Let's hope we hear good news soon about London!!


----------



## Clodard

That is devastating to know that in other parts of Europe October grants are being approved.


----------



## Homesickaussie

Such a pain, We applied in October....We have decided not to move until this time next year now with all the uncertainty regarding the processing time. So we will have to do a visa run for sure to Oz to activate Hubby's visa, if and when it gets issued.


Also, trying to give every cloud a silver lining, it will give us more time to save up for a house deposit given the £ is now worth more against the $. Here hoping it goes back to the £1 = $2.60 that we had back in 2008!!!


----------



## NiallC33

why people make travel plans without being granted a visa is beyond me.
the whole process is frustrating as fcuk but theres nothing any of us can do until we get the grant email. then you put your plans into action. give your landlord notice, give your job notice, book tickets, book the shipping for your personals etc etc
i literally have no sympathy for people who plan in the hope they get their grant on some loosely defined timeline


----------



## Homesickaussie

NiallC33 said:


> why people make travel plans without being granted a visa is beyond me.
> the whole process is frustrating as fcuk but theres nothing any of us can do until we get the grant email. then you put your plans into action. give your landlord notice, give your job notice, book tickets, book the shipping for your personals etc etc
> i literally have no sympathy for people who plan in the hope they get their grant on some loosely defined timeline


Agreed....how can you possibly plan to move with a time frame of 10-14 months.


----------



## RichK

NiallC33 said:


> why people make travel plans without being granted a visa is beyond me.
> the whole process is frustrating as fcuk but theres nothing any of us can do until we get the grant email. then you put your plans into action. give your landlord notice, give your job notice, book tickets, book the shipping for your personals etc etc
> i literally have no sympathy for people who plan in the hope they get their grant on some loosely defined timeline


Everybody has different situations which they work to, some people are employed, some are self employed and have sold their assets at a profit and see it as a good time to get out with cash in their pocket ready to make future plans as well as financial security with a good deal of uncertainty around.

I always think it best to let people make their own decisions.


----------



## Gkennelly

RichK said:


> Everybody has different situations which they work to, some people are employed, some are self employed and have sold their assets at a profit and see it as a good time to get out with cash in their pocket ready to make future plans as well as financial security with a good deal of uncertainty around.
> 
> I always think it best to let people make their own decisions.


I agree with you rich, different circumstances for different people! Everyone has their own way of planning their future! I wish luck to everyone


----------



## Clodard

My CO is WP and I have to contact them with entry and exit dates for my upcoming trip to Australia. I have never had to contact my CO before so can anyone tell me what email I use? Is it [email protected] then with a subject line retained from the email they sent me with my CO details?


----------



## missnoir

Clodard said:


> That is devastating to know that in other parts of Europe October grants are being approved.


September applications are being approved now in the Madrid office. Know of two grants from there so far. We were given a timeframe of 12-14 months which turned out to be quite inaccurate.


----------



## SKFD

Clodard said:


> My CO is WP and I have to contact them with entry and exit dates for my upcoming trip to Australia. I have never had to contact my CO before so can anyone tell me what email I use? Is it [email protected] then with a subject line retained from the email they sent me with my CO details?


Hi

We fly June 29th and that is the address I emailed. No response yet though I only sent it last Thursday. I included my TRN, name & DOB as well as my CO's name in the address bar.

I phoned the London helpline (0207) 420 3690 and they made a note and suggested I upload my flight booking to my immi account as well as email if I had space. I did do so.

We're travelling one way and I will enter Oz on a 457 visa. I know I will have to leave Oz for my spouse visa to be granted if I don't receive it beforehand. June 29th is coincidentally the 10 month anniversary of our application so I'm hoping we might get lucky and receive our grant before we fly.

Hope that helps.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Clodard

So I sent them an email, I really hope they get back so I don't have to ring the embassy and let them know. It's really not convenient to have to ring them from Ireland. 

I wish my visa was approved before I leave on 04/07 seeing as how Berlin is currently processing late October applications but that will never happen.


----------



## rosabear

Wonder when august grants will start? Please update if anyone has any news! Good luck to all


----------



## rosabear

Btw it seems like London/UK has the longest processing times for low-risk partner visas, any ideas why? Short-staffed, largest number of offshore partner applications?? Really hope they start granting at 10 months, Berlin are already granting October, and USA, November. The London embassy is way behind - still in July grants.


----------



## SKFD

rosabear said:


> Btw it seems like London/UK has the longest processing times for low-risk partner visas, any ideas why? Short-staffed, largest number of offshore partner applications?? Really hope they start granting at 10 months, Berlin are already granting October, and USA, November. The London embassy is way behind - still in July grants.


I only hope they grant a large number in a short space of time. I can think of no logical reason why they are so far behind other countries. They give nothing away if you call / email as I've tried!


----------



## SKFD

Just had a look on the immi website and from July 1st the offshore partner visa is increasing significantly again, they are making the cost of off and onshore applications the same:

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf

Anyone thinking of applying may want to do so asap.


----------



## missnoir

SKFD said:


> Just had a look on the immi website and from July 1st the offshore partner visa is increasing significantly again, they are making the cost of off and onshore applications the same:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> Anyone thinking of applying may want to do so asap.


That's ridiculous...


----------



## Eifster

Someone (writing on another forum) has just been granted their visa after an application on 16th August 14, so that was 9 months, 12 days in total.


----------



## SKFD

Eifster said:


> Someone (writing on another forum) has just been granted their visa after an application on 16th August 14, so that was 9 months, 12 days in total.


That is great news fingers crossed for everyone else who applied in August


----------



## Jessielou

Hi guys,

I just had my 309 partner visa granted today!! I applied 4th August so a week short of the 10 month mark. I think I may be the first August date on here so great news that it looks like the London Embassy have started on their August grants!

I didn't email my CO once, just randomly checked my emails at work today and there was the grant in my inbox!

So happy as I can now hand in my notice and be off in a month to see my partner (he has been in Aus since March as his visa expired here).

Fingers crossed for everyone else now waiting, hopefully this is the start of a load of visas being granted for August applicants!

Jess


----------



## PinkLady

Congrats Jess, all the best for you! 
Very happy for you.


----------



## london301visa

I am getting very worried now, i have seen 3 approvals ahead of ours...we applied on August 10th online from London. I thought our application was very straightforward too!!


----------



## NiallC33

london301visa said:


> I am getting very worried now, i have seen 3 approvals ahead of ours...we applied on August 10th online from London. I thought our application was very straightforward too!!


relax your kaks, they have obviously approved a few before the end of the month. To get up to their 10 month mark would mean you get it in june which is next week. I got rejected before and it was within 3 months, you'd know if you were getting rejected. have you been asked for extra info or more evidence ? if not then breathe and continue to play the waiting game you have for the last 9 and a half months


----------



## Eifster

london301visa said:


> I am getting very worried now, i have seen 3 approvals ahead of ours...we applied on August 10th online from London. I thought our application was very straightforward too!!


Yeah, don't worry about it. It just means you have a different CO then the people who got approved probably. It's not gonna be exact.

And if there were any gaps in your application, they would have been in touch asking for more evidence.


----------



## SKFD

Jessielou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just had my 309 partner visa granted today!! I applied 4th August so a week short of the 10 month mark. I think I may be the first August date on here so great news that it looks like the London Embassy have started on their August grants!
> 
> I didn't email my CO once, just randomly checked my emails at work today and there was the grant in my inbox!
> 
> So happy as I can now hand in my notice and be off in a month to see my partner (he has been in Aus since March as his visa expired here).
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else now waiting, hopefully this is the start of a load of visas being granted for August applicants!
> 
> Jess


Congrats which CO did you have?


----------



## Gkennelly

Visa granted today got 100 applied 30th August


----------



## SKFD

Gkennelly said:


> Visa granted today got 100 applied 30th August


Congrats - who was you case officer? I'm hoping mine won't be far behind.


----------



## JTSpurs

Loads of good news from London in the last couple of days!

It's really cheered me up to see that my case officer is one of those who's been granting!

Congratulations all!!


----------



## PinkLady

Very good news! 
Congrats


----------



## Gkennelly

SKFD said:


> Congrats - who was you case officer? I'm hoping mine won't be far behind.


LG was our CO we fly 18th August


----------



## SKFD

Gkennelly said:


> LG was our CO we fly 18th August


Great news for you guys, i bet you can't wait. Best of luck with your trip.

We have different CO's hopefully ours will come soon, as we fly June 29th. I will enter on a 457 initially if we don't receive our grant early enough, the main drawback being that I will have to leave Oz for my grant. Fingers crossed we get lucky also.


----------



## KeanesGuitarist

We applied 10th of August 2014 and my 309 & 100 was granted today (29th of May 2015) which just so happens to be the anniversary of when we met!

We always felt the visa was a formality, but its still nice to have it in our hands


----------



## RichK

Brilliant news for everyone that visa grants have been made through London embassy. 

The light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer. 

Here's hoping that other visas continue to be granted at the same speed!!


----------



## Pjd

Just on my way back to UK after 3 weeks in Australia
10 months up on 19th July so fingers crossed as I can't keep doing this airport thing.


----------



## london301visa

Visa granted this morning!! Applied August 10, 2014 from London.
Such a relief to be sorted!!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SKFD

london301visa said:


> Visa granted this morning!! Applied August 10, 2014 from London.
> Such a relief to be sorted!!
> Good luck to everyone!


I am pleased to say that i just received my visa grant as well, so London is continuing to pump them out. I was granted subclass 100.

Congrats to all other who have also received their grants.


----------



## RichK

SKFD said:


> I am pleased to say that i just received my visa grant as well, so London is continuing to pump them out. I was granted subclass 100.
> 
> Congrats to all other who have also received their grants.


That's brilliant news about visa grants, I was wondering if this would continue into this week. Can you tell me your lodgement date please.

Cheers and Enjoy the plans of starting your new life!!!


----------



## SKFD

RichK said:


> That's brilliant news about visa grants, I was wondering if this would continue into this week. Can you tell me your lodgement date please.
> 
> Cheers and Enjoy the plans of starting your new life!!!


We applied August 29th 2014, so 9 months 3 days. I was hoping it might come early when I saw others posting that they had received theirs.

When did you apply?


----------



## PinkLady

SKFD said:


> I am pleased to say that i just received my visa grant as well, so London is continuing to pump them out. I was granted subclass 100.
> 
> Congrats to all other who have also received their grants.


Congratulations  all the best for you. 
Could I ask when did you apply? 
Thanks

Ps. Sorry just saw your message


----------



## RichK

SKFD said:


> We applied August 29th 2014, so 9 months 3 days. I was hoping it might come early when I saw others posting that they had received theirs.
> 
> When did you apply?


Hey dude,

My lodgement date is down as 5th September, so I'm hopeful of early grant on one hand, on the other I am expecting a potential later grant as I haven't seen anything granted for September just yet.

Well pleased for you, enjoy it all!!!


----------



## SKFD

RichK said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> My lodgement date is down as 5th September, so I'm hopeful of early grant on one hand, on the other I am expecting a potential later grant as I haven't seen anything granted for September just yet.
> 
> Well pleased for you, enjoy it all!!!


Cheers mate.

I reckon you will be fine, if they are processing late August applications now you shouldn't be far behind. Fingers crossed for you, I know how frustrating the wait is.


----------



## sharonmstanley

My partner had her medical assessment today, we applied december 1st 2014. What should we except now. So far the only correspondence we have had was an initial letter from her case officer introducing themselves. We applied by post, is there a way we can track our application online? I have also noticed a few posts where people have applied for their police check at the same time as their medical. She did her's before we appiled, did we do it to early?


----------



## SKFD

sharonmstanley said:


> My partner had her medical assessment today, we applied december 1st 2014. What should we except now. So far the only correspondence we have had was an initial letter from her case officer introducing themselves. We applied by post, is there a way we can track our application online? I have also noticed a few posts where people have applied for their police check at the same time as their medical. She did her's before we appiled, did we do it to early?


Honestly dont expect much correspondance, the team on the phone in London said the less you hear the better. As you applied by post rather than online I'm not sure how you would track it, i would give them a call and ask - (0207) 4203690.

After my medical I heard nothing, I applied online and my status simply changed to say I'd met the criteria. I think you only hear if it is bad news

I got 3 emails throughout the entire process. The first was the automated acknowledgement, the second from my CO advising when to do my medicals etc and the final one was my grant.


----------



## Eifster

Clodard said:


> My CO is WP and I have to contact them with entry and exit dates for my upcoming trip to Australia. I have never had to contact my CO before so can anyone tell me what email I use? Is it [email protected] then with a subject line retained from the email they sent me with my CO details?


Did you ever get a reply from this email address? I need to contact my CO to tell them I'm going to Oz on a tourist visa, but my CO has never contacted me ... I'm not sure who or where to email!


----------



## RichK

Eifster said:


> Did you ever get a reply from this email address? I need to contact my CO to tell them I'm going to Oz on a tourist visa, but my CO has never contacted me ... I'm not sure who or where to email!


Hi there,

Just to be sure I would use both the email address family migration one, and would doubly use the contact form on the website and quote all details case officer, client ID etc.

I personally have used the email address when I was replying to aomething that a desperate case officer sent to me about supplying further details even though I had already declared them in the original form. I got an email straight back and 4 or 5 emails in conversation were had, so you do get replies, but I wouldn't be sure to rely on sending email straight off and expecting it to be received and logged.

Hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Homesickaussie

My hubby has had fairly prompt contact from his CO using the [email protected] address. We just addressed using the reference number etc that were sent by our CO when we got our initial letter.


----------



## Clodard

Eifster said:


> Did you ever get a reply from this email address? I need to contact my CO to tell them I'm going to Oz on a tourist visa, but my CO has never contacted me ... I'm not sure who or where to email!


I sent an email to that email address and the email title I used was the one from the email I got when they told me my CO. The next day I got an email back from my CO telling me that they had made note of those dates and they would next get in contact with me when a decision had been made.


----------



## Eifster

Thanks for all the replies lads


----------



## rosabear

Visa granted yesterday!!!!! Date applied: 6th September, visa granted 5th June. Couldn't believe it when I first saw the email. Good luck to all!!! X


----------



## Clodard

Congratulations. 

I am going to Australia 04/07 and it is looking more and more like my visa will be approved when I am out there. This is a PITA. ):


----------



## RichK

rosabear said:


> Visa granted yesterday!!!!! Date applied: 6th September, visa granted 5th June. Couldn't believe it when I first saw the email. Good luck to all!!! X


That's brilliant news!!! Can I ask who your case officer was. My lodgement date is 5th September so still waiting. Hoping for an email like yours very very soon!!! Enjoy the planning!!!


----------



## rosabear

Thank you! My case officer was KP. Hopefully you're next!


----------



## SKFD

rosabear said:


> Visa granted yesterday!!!!! Date applied: 6th September, visa granted 5th June. Couldn't believe it when I first saw the email. Good luck to all!!! X


Congrats on your grant, its a great feeling when you see that email pop into your inbox. Great to see early September applications are being granted.


----------



## RichK

Visa just granted from London Embassy. Lodgement date 5th September 2014, subclass 100 granted. Case Officer KC. 

To say I am relieved, ecstatic, smiling is a bloody understatement!!! Lol. 

Hope everyone else waiting has success soon with their Visa grants.


----------



## NiallC33

how do people get the 100 granted rather than the 309?


----------



## Homesickaussie

NiallC33 said:


> how do people get the 100 granted rather than the 309?


If you have been in a defacto/married relationship 2 years with a child or 3 years or more without you go straight to 100


----------



## SKFD

RichK said:


> Visa just granted from London Embassy. Lodgement date 5th September 2014, subclass 100 granted. Case Officer KC.
> 
> To say I am relieved, ecstatic, smiling is a bloody understatement!!! Lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else waiting has success soon with their Visa grants.


Congrats mate really pleased for you. When do you depart for Oz?


----------



## woodiain2303

Hi all

Thought I would say hello. Applied on the 12th October 2014 and my case officer is VF (I don't suppose anyone else has her?).

Great to here that early September applications are being granted already.


----------



## RichK

SKFD said:


> Congrats mate really pleased for you. When do you depart for Oz?


Hi mate, yeah great news, we're really pleased, still smiling today!! Lol

We're planning on departing for Melbourne beginning of August, hopefully all the house contents will be out there to meet us at about same time. Kids will be happy then to have their toys back. Bad Daddy has put them in storage!!!

When are you planning on getting out there mate and where in Aus you going to??


----------



## SKFD

RichK said:


> Hi mate, yeah great news, we're really pleased, still smiling today!! Lol
> 
> We're planning on departing for Melbourne beginning of August, hopefully all the house contents will be out there to meet us at about same time. Kids will be happy then to have their toys back. Bad Daddy has put them in storage!!!
> 
> When are you planning on getting out there mate and where in Aus you going to??


We fly June 29th and are going to Sydney, luckily we don't pack up here until 24th with the container leaving on the 26th. We've rented a furnished place for 3 months to tide us over.

Its very exciting though a little stressful. I felt like a kid on Christmas day when i got my grant, it was such a relief.

Really chuffed for you guys and im sure the kids will love it over there especially when they get their toys back


----------



## sharonmstanley

This thread has gone very quiet this week. Has the UK office stopped processing or is everyone to busy packing!


----------



## sharonmstanley

woodiain2303 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would say hello. Applied on the 12th October 2014 and my case officer is VF (I don't suppose anyone else has her?).
> 
> Great to here that early September applications are being granted already.


Hi Woodiain

We applied 1st December 2014. I hope that your application is approved soon. We have a different CO but fingers crossed the London office keeps moving forward.


----------



## Homesickaussie

woodiain2303 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would say hello. Applied on the 12th October 2014 and my case officer is VF (I don't suppose anyone else has her?).
> 
> Great to here that early September applications are being granted already.


We 15th October 2014 so not too far behind you but different CO, LG.


----------



## bubble

Hi,

I am going to apply in London for a defacto and need to use bank cheque. Can anyone that has paid using this method in London help me with what do I need to tell the bank, what name to use to make the payment (Is it just Australian embassy?).

I'm desperate, I'm very anxious I make the wrong payment and I lose the money! Any help is welcome, thank you very much!


----------



## GB1979

Had to get an Australian police certificate, just to let people know it only took 1 week from when I applied online to it arriving in the post today. I believe the website said it could take 25 days. That's all the documents for my PMV done and exactly 7 months since I lodged, hopefully not long now.


----------



## PinkLady

GB1979 said:


> Had to get an Australian police certificate, just to let people know it only took 1 week from when I applied online to it arriving in the post today. I believe the website said it could take 25 days. That's all the documents for my PMV done and exactly 7 months since I lodged, hopefully not long now.


Hello GB1979,

Can I ask how many emails have you received from Immigration since lodgement? 
We have applied a month ago for sub 309/100, so far we have received 1 email that we applied. No CO yet.

Thank you


----------



## bubble

Anyonw with info about payment in London? They have told me I can't use debit card, I have visa debit, so my only option is bank cheque. Any experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## GB1979

PinkLady said:


> Hello GB1979,
> 
> Can I ask how many emails have you received from Immigration since lodgement?
> We have applied a month ago for sub 309/100, so far we have received 1 email that we applied. No CO yet.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Pinklady

I used an immigration agent to lodge my visa. As far as I'm aware there was an email to confirm my visa and was lodged and that I didn't have to do my medical till May 15. There was no further evidence that we needed to supply. I honestly couldn't tell you if they have been in touch with my agent again. Was there a reference number at the top of the email that you received with 2 letters at the end. I think that's your CO initials. Sorry client ID number with 2 letters at the end, may in brackets.


----------



## Homesickaussie

PinkLady said:


> Hello GB1979,
> 
> Can I ask how many emails have you received from Immigration since lodgement?
> We have applied a month ago for sub 309/100, so far we have received 1 email that we applied. No CO yet.
> 
> Thank you


We only got one. Hopefully the next one is the grant!


----------



## PinkLady

Homesickaussie said:


> We only got one. Hopefully the next one is the grant!


Thank you Gb1979 and homesickaussie. 
Yes, I've received only one so far with acknowledgment of application for 309/100 visa. That's it. 
Good luck guys to you. I hope you get it soon


----------



## Homesickaussie

PinkLady said:


> Thank you Gb1979 and homesickaussie.
> Yes, I've received only one so far with acknowledgment of application for 309/100 visa. That's it.
> Good luck guys to you. I hope you get it soon


Actually we did get an email after the acknowledgement. It came with a letter stating when we should get medicals done.

If it's only been 4 weeks and you haven't received anything, give it a few more weeks before contacting them. It may be that they are snowed under with applications and they will take a bit longer.

Fingers crossed for hubby's visa to be approved in August


----------



## PinkLady

Hi there,

Just a quick update.
We've applied for the sub 309/100 on the 20th of May 2015 online.
Just today 22nd of June we've received an email from my CO with request for more information. 
Telephone interview required.
Character requirements (police check).
Has anyone have had an interview? How long does it take? 
What kind of questions can we expect? Please let me know. 

Let me know how your applications are going!


----------



## PinkLady

Hi it's been quiet here for the past month. 

July is on its way, wondering if they will change waiting times or will it stay 10-14 months for the next year....


----------



## Jccb2015

*Hi all pmv London*



sharonmstanley said:


> My partner had her medical assessment today, we applied december 1st 2014. What should we except now. So far the only correspondence we have had was an initial letter from her case officer introducing themselves. We applied by post, is there a way we can track our application online? I have also noticed a few posts where people have applied for their police check at the same time as their medical. She did her's before we appiled, did we do it to early?


Mine was assigned 19 dec and I did my medicals and police check prior to that so may have to do them again if its over a year.

How are you getting on?


----------



## sharonmstanley

Jccb2015 said:


> Mine was assigned 19 dec and I did my medicals and police check prior to that so may have to do them again if its over a year.
> 
> How are you getting on?


No update so far, I was hoping to see on this site that others visas were getting processed but it all seems to have gone very quiet.


----------



## Jccb2015

sharonmstanley said:


> No update so far, I was hoping to see on this site that others visas were getting processed but it all seems to have gone very quiet.


Yes it unfortunately has! I'm keeping my eyes open for posts but my application says at least 10-14 months! So hard just not knowing and having no control!


----------



## sagal365

hi guys,
its july 1st !!!
is it true after the financial year there wil be alot of grants ?
my fiance applied october 2014 PMV in Berlin , , they inteviewd him May this year and asked for police checks , declaration n medical checks. n we submitted everythin in a week. 
since then we havnt heard anythin.
So is there any one who got theres visa in this time frame?
we r hitting the 9month mark.


----------



## Pjd

Seen on another forum a 309 has been granted from London today, hope its the start of many.


----------



## sharonmstanley

Pjd said:


> Seen on another forum a 309 has been granted from London today, hope its the start of many.


Do you know what month the application was from?


----------



## Pjd

sharonmstanley said:


> Do you know what month the application was from?


They applied on the 18th September. The day before us


----------



## sharonmstanley

Pjd said:


> They applied on the 18th September. The day before us


Well I have my fingers crossed that you hear some good news soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## sagal365

*Good news.*

hi there
i got good news to share with u guys , my finace visa was granted on 3rd,
it took almost 8 month in Berlin, we applied october 2014. pmv.
hopefully everyone wil get it very soon and wish u all very best of luck.


----------



## JTSpurs

Well we've taken the plunge and booked our flights! Leaving at the beginning of November stopping in Bali for a week on route..... Now bring on that visa!!!!


----------



## Jccb2015

Pjd said:


> Seen on another forum a 309 has been granted from London today, hope its the start of many.


Great news thank you! Fingers crossed everyone gets theirs in that time frame!

Good luck


----------



## jamese101

Hi All

First time posting on Forum and thanks to everyone for their input so far. We applied for our 309/100 visa on October 23rd 2015 via London. Just wondering if there is any movement out there with people who applied around the same time??

We got an email recently having done the health check to say thay had everything , no need to upload anything else and they were now processing the workload in order of receipt etc etc and reminded me that the time frame is 10-14 months from date of application.

We're really hoping for a positive decision soon.. its hopefully not far off now! these last weeks are the toughest i think!

Best of luck to all 

thanks

james


----------



## Pjd

jamese101 said:


> Hi All First time posting on Forum and thanks to everyone for their input so far. We applied for our 309/100 visa on October 23rd 2015 via London. Just wondering if there is any movement out there with people who applied around the same time?? We got an email recently having done the health check to say thay had everything , no need to upload anything else and they were now processing the workload in order of receipt etc etc and reminded me that the time frame is 10-14 months from date of application. We're really hoping for a positive decision soon.. its hopefully not far off now! these last weeks are the toughest i think! Best of luck to all thanks james


Hi James welcome to the forum. We applied on 19th September so just coming up to 10 months and still no news. London seems very quiet at the moment and seem to have the longest processing times. Who is your CO ? Ours is DP


----------



## hanpluspete

We're in the same boat here too. We applied on the 29 Sep 15 in London. So @Pjd we're waiting to hear when yours comes through as a bench-mark. @jamese101 I guess yours will be a few weeks after that. That is of course if they do them sequentially. It seems the closer it is, the more frustrating the wait is...!


----------



## Homesickaussie

jamese101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> First time posting on Forum and thanks to everyone for their input so far. We applied for our 309/100 visa on October 23rd 2015 via London. Just wondering if there is any movement out there with people who applied around the same time??
> 
> We got an email recently having done the health check to say thay had everything , no need to upload anything else and they were now processing the workload in order of receipt etc etc and reminded me that the time frame is 10-14 months from date of application.
> 
> We're really hoping for a positive decision soon.. its hopefully not far off now! these last weeks are the toughest i think!
> 
> Best of luck to all
> 
> thanks
> 
> james


Hmmm we didn't get an email to say that they have everything  hopefully the medical went through.
We applied 15 October so was really hoping for approval soon. We are not planning on moving for at least another year but want to book a trip home , maybe at Xmas, to activate hubbys visa but holding off until hubby gets visa before booking and the flights keep getting more expensive!

I haven't found the wait for the visa too bad but now we are at the pointy end its much harder!


----------



## woodiain2303

Homesickaussie said:


> Hmmm we didn't get an email to say that they have everything  hopefully the medical went through.
> We applied 15 October so was really hoping for approval soon. We are not planning on moving for at least another year but want to book a trip home , maybe at Xmas, to activate hubbys visa but holding off until hubby gets visa before booking and the flights keep getting more expensive!
> 
> I haven't found the wait for the visa too bad but now we are at the pointy end its much harder!


I have not heard of any one else getting an email (unless it's for more additional information of course) so I wouldn't be too worried about that.

We applied on the 12th Oct and are SO is VF. Completely agree with you that the wait has been fine but it's starting to drag now.


----------



## sharonmstanley

Hey James 

Welcome to the forum, we applied on December 1st and I am already finding the waiting tough. Hearing about other peoples approval on this forum helps though there have been very few of late. 

PJD we have the some case officer. Fingers crossed you hear something soon.


----------



## jamese101

Hi All !
And thanks for the replies, its good to know there are other people in the same position! Aplogies... our visa was actually lodged 23rd Oct 2014 rather than 2015 as I previously wrote.... it seems like an age ago! Our CO is KC and am checking my email alot these days in the hope of seeing 'that' email from her! I suppose its just a case of waiting now..... and watching the price of flights ... and the exchange rate!

We will all be eagerly waiting with fingers crossed for those of you who applied in Sept to get positive news .... and hopefully those of us who lodged in Oct won't be far behind!

James


----------



## Jccb2015

sharonmstanley said:


> Hey James
> 
> Welcome to the forum, we applied on December 1st and I am already finding the waiting tough. Hearing about other peoples approval on this forum helps though there have been very few of late.
> 
> PJD we have the some case officer. Fingers crossed you hear something soon.


Hello! I got my co assigned dec 19th so thought I'd say hi as well as it is really tough but well all get there soon I'm sure!


----------



## Pjd

Ok guys, so i sent off an email to my CO at 11:25 this morning asking for a general update considering we are at 10 months on Sunday.
30 minutes later there was a response *VISA GRANTED*

To describe us as ecstatic is an understatement.

Good luck to all you out there.


----------



## jamese101

Congratulations mate.... delighted for you! Its looking like in /around the10 month mark is the one so! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Pjd

jamese101 said:


> Congratulations mate.... delighted for you! Its looking like in /around the10 month mark is the one so! Good luck with everything!


Thanks James

Hope its the start of many for every one who's waiting


----------



## sharonmstanley

Pjd said:


> Ok guys, so i sent off an email to my CO at 11:25 this morning asking for a general update considering we are at 10 months on Sunday.
> 30 minutes later there was a response *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> To describe us as ecstatic is an understatement.
> 
> Good luck to all you out there.


Congrat's mate, hearing this gives me hope for our approval soon.


----------



## Laura+Jim

Hello everyone

Really great reading everyones experiences, helps a lot. Me and my partner applied a month ago before the prices went up and haven't heard anything yet. How long does it normally take to get assigned a CO? Does the 10-14 month wait start when you get assigned a CO or when they received your application?

Thanks for any answers


----------



## sharonmstanley

Laura+Jim said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Really great reading everyones experiences, helps a lot. Me and my partner applied a month ago before the prices went up and haven't heard anything yet. How long does it normally take to get assigned a CO? Does the 10-14 month wait start when you get assigned a CO or when they received your application?
> 
> Thanks for any answers


Hi Welcome to the conversation. Processing starts from the date you lodged your application. Did you apply by post or online. We applied by post and a few weeks later we received all the oringal paperwork back with a letter detailing our official lodgement date.

Sharon


----------



## Laura+Jim

sharonmstanley said:


> Hi Welcome to the conversation. Processing starts from the date you lodged your application. Did you apply by post or online. We applied by post and a few weeks later we received all the oringal paperwork back with a letter detailing our official lodgement date.
> 
> Sharon


Thanks for your reply! We applied by post 4 weeks ago so hoping something will come through soon. We sent it recorded delivery so we know it definitely arrived, guess its just a waiting game just eager for it to get started.


----------



## Pjd

Laura+Jim said:


> Thanks for your reply! We applied by post 4 weeks ago so hoping something will come through soon. We sent it recorded delivery so we know it definitely arrived, guess its just a waiting game just eager for it to get started.


We too applied by paper and had a reply 2 weeks later requesting some additional information then nothing really until it was granted. Good luck


----------



## Jccb2015

Pjd said:


> Ok guys, so i sent off an email to my CO at 11:25 this morning asking for a general update considering we are at 10 months on Sunday.
> 30 minutes later there was a response *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> To describe us as ecstatic is an understatement.
> 
> Good luck to all you out there.


Congratulations that's great news!


----------



## K&k

Hi all, my husband applied for his visa 23 oct 2014 via berlin. On the 23 this month it will be 9 months. I know this thread is process time for london but its just so quiet on the berlin thread its killing us, just had to share on a other thread and see whats going on arrrrrrrrr its just so frustrating! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanpluspete

Pjd said:


> Ok guys, so i sent off an email to my CO at 11:25 this morning asking for a general update considering we are at 10 months on Sunday.
> 30 minutes later there was a response *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> To describe us as ecstatic is an understatement.
> 
> Good luck to all you out there.


Great to hear that news. Congrats guys - there's hope for all us who are hanging near the 10 month mark.


----------



## Pjd

hanpluspete said:


> Great to hear that news. Congrats guys - there's hope for all us who are hanging near the 10 month mark.


Thanks hanpluspete

Hopefully you hear something this week


----------



## JTSpurs

Seen on another forum a visa grated today by London. 9 months 3 weeks from application ish. Same CO as me so I'm getting excited now!


----------



## dmuk

A little bit surprised to read some people have been granted visas having applied at a similar time to us. We were told to hold off any health and police checks until instructed to do so... It's approaching 11 months and no updates. Hopefully our application hasn't been lost in the pile?!

London processing times when we applied were 10-12 months (now 10-14 months).

01/09/2014 - Applied online.
14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
29/07/2015 - No response since January.


----------



## sharonmstanley

dmuk said:


> A little bit surprised to read some people have been granted visas having applied at a similar time to us. We were told to hold off any health and police checks until instructed to do so... It's approaching 11 months and no updates. Hopefully our application hasn't been lost in the pile?!
> 
> London processing times when we applied were 10-12 months (now 10-14 months).
> 
> 01/09/2014 - Applied online.
> 14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
> 09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
> 29/07/2015 - No response since January.


Drop them an email asking for a progess update.


----------



## NiallC33

dmuk said:


> A little bit surprised to read some people have been granted visas having applied at a similar time to us. We were told to hold off any health and police checks until instructed to do so... It's approaching 11 months and no updates. Hopefully our application hasn't been lost in the pile?!
> 
> London processing times when we applied were 10-12 months (now 10-14 months).
> 
> 01/09/2014 - Applied online.
> 14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
> 09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
> 29/07/2015 - No response since January.


yeah i'd chase up on that. i applied feb 1st, 3 weeks later got a co saying they are happy with our docs and due to processing times etc, dont book a medical until august which i have done for the 24th august.

is yours a relatively straight forward case ?
even if it isnt, you should have been contacted for more info. maybe its sitting at the bottom of a pile somewhere but i would definitely chase


----------



## sharonmstanley

Did you get in touch with your CO?


----------



## NiallC33

any grants this month ?


----------



## sharonmstanley

NiallC33 said:


> any grants this month ?


To quiet for my liking.


----------



## JTSpurs

I've seen a few grants on another forum in the last few days so I think things are moving again.....


----------



## GB1979

I seen a late October 2014 visa being granted. Gives me some hope since I'm the middle of November 2014 and I've only got just over 20 days left in Australia because I got my second onshore holiday visa extension refused. So hopefully I don't have to go back to Scotland and wait and my visa is granted soon


----------



## woodiain2303

Today is officially ten months since I applied. It's been a long time coming so fingers crossed the visa will be granted soon.


----------



## NiallC33

woodiain2303 said:


> Today is officially ten months since I applied. It's been a long time coming so fingers crossed the visa will be granted soon.


have you done your medicals, police certs, heard from your co etc?

let us know how you go.
my ten month mark is dec 1 and i am aiming to hand in my 4 weeks notice then and head back to aus on jan 1. im doing my medical monday week


----------



## K&k

woodiain2303 said:


> Today is officially ten months since I applied. It's been a long time coming so fingers crossed the visa will be granted soon.


On the 23rd of this month will be our 10 month wait but threw berlin


----------



## GB1979

There's been a November grant on another forum. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting that they start to speed things up.


----------



## sharonmstanley

GB1979 said:


> There's been a November grant on another forum. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting that they start to speed things up.


Do you know who their CO was, we applied Dec 1st so seeing November approvals is a little exciting.


----------



## JTSpurs

It's was DP which is the same as me! I'm also a November application so getting anxious/exited now!!


----------



## sharonmstanley

JTSpurs said:


> It's was DP which is the same as me! I'm also a November application so getting anxious/exited now!!


Same as us, fingers crossed we both hear something soon.


----------



## woodiain2303

I am delighted to tell you that on the 13th August (10 months and one day after I lodged my application) my 309 was granted. Very handy as we are currently on the move to Australia and arrive in a couple of months. Yay.


----------



## sharonmstanley

Congratulations Woodiain. Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Homesickaussie

My husband just got his grant letter for the 309 this morning. 10 months and 2 days after application. Today is also his birthday, so a nice surprise.

We are so pleased. We were worried that we would have to go through health waiver process but end the end this was not requested (this in itself was a huge surprise as hubby has been on very costly treatment to control his condition) we did go to the medical with letter from consultant and 5 years of clinic letters etc.

Now to plan a very long visa run to Oz as we have decided not to move until closer to hubbys 100 qualification date as jobs seen so far are requesting PR status.


----------



## AusIndo

Homesickaussie said:


> My husband just got his grant letter for the 309 this morning. 10 months and 2 days after application. Today is also his birthday, so a nice surprise. We are so pleased. We were worried that we would have to go through health waiver process but end the end this was not requested (this in itself was a huge surprise as hubby has been on very costly treatment to control his condition) we did go to the medical with letter from consultant and 5 years of clinic letters etc. Now to plan a very long visa run to Oz as we have decided not to move until closer to hubbys 100 qualification date as jobs seen so far are requesting PR status.


Well done...big congrats!


----------



## JTSpurs

Homesickaussie said:


> My husband just got his grant letter for the 309 this morning. 10 months and 2 days after application. Today is also his birthday, so a nice surprise. We are so pleased. We were worried that we would have to go through health waiver process but end the end this was not requested (this in itself was a huge surprise as hubby has been on very costly treatment to control his condition) we did go to the medical with letter from consultant and 5 years of clinic letters etc. Now to plan a very long visa run to Oz as we have decided not to move until closer to hubbys 100 qualification date as jobs seen so far are requesting PR status.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## damienm0

Hi all,

My wife submitted her application back in February this year and 6 months later we're still to be assigned a CO yet.

Should we be chasing this or did others have to wait this long before having a CO assigned? From reading on this forum it seems like some people have had a CO contact them fairly early so just getting worried that our application has been forgotten!! Very frustating.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## NiallC33

damienm0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife submitted her application back in February this year and 6 months later we're still to be assigned a CO yet.
> 
> Should we be chasing this or did others have to wait this long before having a CO assigned? From reading on this forum it seems like some people have had a CO contact them fairly early so just getting worried that our application has been forgotten!! Very frustating.
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


i applied the same time and got my co within 3 weeks. i have my medical next week . the co when he contacted us, said they dont need any more docs or info and we will just go into the queue according to processing times. so judging by the guys who got granted above (congrats to all) we should be getting ours at the start of december.
if i were you, i would chase


----------



## GB1979

Just noticed on another forum. There's been another November grant.


----------



## jamese101

Dear All
I'm delighted so say that last Friday we were granted our Partner Visa (Subclass 100 / Perm. Res) which was 2 days short of the 10 month mark.The joy and emotion on receiving such a magical, life changing email was un-believable! And yes we have been celebrating a lot this last week! I hope that you all get to experience this as soon as possible. Keep the faith as I know it can be so difficult at times. And so our plan is to wrap up affairs in the UK asap and arrive in time for an Australian Christmas! So much to do all of a sudden!  Good luck to you all....


----------



## NiallC33

did my medical last monday but just logged into myimmi and health details button has disappeared from my account.
i checked it friday and it said that ''a panel of doctors are reviewing your etc etc''
ive had no correspondence or the like. 
wondering where my details went to


----------



## Homesickaussie

NiallC33 said:


> did my medical last monday but just logged into myimmi and health details button has disappeared from my account.
> i checked it friday and it said that ''a panel of doctors are reviewing your etc etc''
> ive had no correspondence or the like.
> wondering where my details went to


Same thing happened to our application. I think it's normal for it to disappear.


----------



## NiallC33

did you hear anything back about it or do you take it that everything went fine


----------



## Homesickaussie

NiallC33 said:


> did you hear anything back about it or do you take it that everything went fine


Nope never heard anything back. We were expecting to hear back and never did. Between our acceptance notification and being allocated a CO our next contact was our notification of approval.


----------



## Kittensarenice

*Case Officer Contact Details*

Hi! We applied for our partner visa on 17th December... so on the 17th of October we will be coming up to the 10 month mark and i'm getting really excited seeing people getting their visas granted pretty much on the 10 month mark.

I have a question though, I am in Australia visiting my husband on a visitor visa and I want to let my case officer know but I don't seem to have an email address, the email address she contacted me on previously seems to only be to send documents to, rather than to make enquiries, so I am a little confused as to how other people seem to be contacting their case officer with no problem

Thanks!


----------



## Clodard

I applied for my PMV last November 2nd but it was November 6th by the time they accepted the payment. I just got word that my CO WP will approve my visa at the end of the month after I leave Australia (currently visiting my fiancé there). You would not believe how excited I am.  I was so afraid the wedding would have to be cancelled. So they are approving early November grants at the moment in the 10 month time frame.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Congrats on the visas y'all! I'm only 2.5 months in and anxious. Must be so exciting!


----------



## JTSpurs

Visa granted!!!!

I'm so excited. 1 day short of 10 months....


----------



## sharonmstanley

JTSpurs said:


> Visa granted!!!! I'm so excited. 1 day short of 10 months....


 congrats!!


----------



## AusIndo

JTSpurs said:


> Visa granted!!!! I'm so excited. 1 day short of 10 months....


Awesome!!! Party time.


----------



## JTSpurs

AusIndo said:


> Awesome!!! Party time.


 Ha ha definitely!


----------



## Homesickaussie

JTSpurs said:


> Visa granted!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited. 1 day short of 10 months....


Congrats. It will huge weight lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## Marvo

PMV applied for on. November 11th c/o is R/N not seen anyone else with the same case officer.


----------



## Homesickaussie

So just found out a nice side effect of hubby getting his visa. Have been trying for a baby since we applied last year without luck. It seems that since having the huge weight of getting the visa lifted off our shoulders my body has decided to kick into action and I got a positive pregnancy test! It's been a good few weeks!


----------



## JTSpurs

Thats great news Homesickaussie congratulations!!


----------



## chouse

Homesickaussie said:


> So just found out a nice side effect of hubby getting his visa. Have been trying for a baby since we applied last year without luck. It seems that since having the huge weight of getting the visa lifted off our shoulders my body has decided to kick into action and I got a positive pregnancy test! It's been a good few weeks!


That's amazing! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kiera

Hi Everyone, 
This is my first time on this forum, my partner is English and we applied from the UK in January 2015. We are so eager to be able to move back to Australia and are desperately hoping to be back for Christmas or at least January when my brother gets married. I was so excited to find this forum and be able to see that people are getting their visas granted at about 10 months. We've sent all information through including police checks and medicals, my account says approved and my partners still says "Assessment in Progress". Now it's just a bit of a waiting game, good luck to everyone!


----------



## sharonmstanley

Kiera said:


> Hi Everyone, This is my first time on this forum, my partner is English and we applied from the UK in January 2015. We are so eager to be able to move back to Australia and are desperately hoping to be back for Christmas or at least January when my brother gets married. I was so excited to find this forum and be able to see that people are getting their visas granted at about 10 months. We've sent all information through including police checks and medicals, my account says approved and my partners still says "Assessment in Progress". Now it's just a bit of a waiting game, good luck to everyone!


Hey Kiera

Welcome to the forum, we applied in December 14 and are also hoping to be home for Christmas. Who is your case officer?

Sharon


----------



## Kiera

sharonmstanley said:


> Hey Kiera
> 
> Welcome to the forum, we applied in December 14 and are also hoping to be home for Christmas. Who is your case officer?
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

Our case officer is Virginia, but we haven't heard anything from her since February so I'm hoping that's a no news is good news situation. Do some case officers seem to work differently to others?

Thanks, Kiera


----------



## Homesickaussie

JTSpurs said:


> Thats great news Homesickaussie congratulations!!


Thanks guys! Stress does strange things and the wait is extremely stressful. Good luck everyone. Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## sharonmstanley

Kiera said:


> Hi Sharon, Our case officer is Virginia, but we haven't heard anything from her since February so I'm hoping that's a no news is good news situation. Do some case officers seem to work differently to others? Thanks, Kiera


We are also in the hoping no news is good news category. It appears that most people are getting news at 10 months but I always get a little more excited when I see people getting visas from my case officer (DP).


----------



## sharonmstanley

Hey everyone

How much time do you get to enter the country once your visa is granted?


----------



## Kiera

sharonmstanley said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> How much time do you get to enter the country once your visa is granted?


Also, once the visa is granted are you able to enter the country right away? Thanks!


----------



## AusIndo

Kiera said:


> Also, once the visa is granted are you able to enter the country right away? Thanks!


Yes. When granted it's effective immediately.


----------



## Kiera

AusIndo said:


> Yes. When granted it's effective immediately.


Thanks for your help! I've been on other forums where everyone seems really tense and a little unpleasant, it's nice to find a thread where everyone is supportive and genuinely happy for each other when visas are granted! Good luck everyone!


----------



## AusIndo

sharonmstanley said:


> Hey everyone How much time do you get to enter the country once your visa is granted?


Hello sharonmstanley,

A must entry date will be applied when your visa is granted. This is typically a year from when you did your medical and police checks.

If you need more time to move, you can always enter Australia for a week or even a day to activate your visa. By entering and clearing immigration at any airport in Australia will automatically activate your visa.


----------



## AusIndo

Kiera said:


> Thanks for your help! I've been on other forums where everyone seems really tense and a little unpleasant, it's nice to find a thread where everyone is supportive and genuinely happy for each other when visas are granted! Good luck everyone!


Happy to help. Stuck with us, you'll be orright!


----------



## AusIndo

Typo...Stick


----------



## sharonmstanley

AusIndo said:


> Hello sharonmstanley, A must entry date will be applied when your visa is granted. This is typically a year from when you did your medical and police checks. If you need more time to move, you can always enter Australia for a week or even a day to activate your visa. By entering and clearing immigration at any airport in Australia will automatically activate your visa.


Thanks AusIndo

I read something similar yesterday on another post but wanted to confirm. Our issue is that the 1st October is our 10 month mark, police check expires on the 22 October (we did it before we applied), I have to give one months notice at work and we are attending a wedding in Scotland on November 1st. We really want to be in Australia ASAP so doing a visa run for just a few weeks seems silly. I think I'll email our CO and get an update. Thanks again.


----------



## Homesickaussie

sharonmstanley said:


> Thanks AusIndo
> 
> I read something similar yesterday on another post but wanted to confirm. Our issue is that the 1st October is our 10 month mark, police check expires on the 22 October (we did it before we applied), I have to give one months notice at work and we are attending a wedding in Scotland on November 1st. We really want to be in Australia ASAP so doing a visa run for just a few weeks seems silly. I think I'll email our CO and get an update. Thanks again.


You could maybe redo your police check and resubmit. Might be possible. When do your medicals expire?


----------



## sharonmstanley

Medical was done in June so plenty of time there


----------



## Arianwen

Get another police check as soon as you can, submit it and notify your CO. We were worried about not having enough time to enter Australia with our original police check expiring in December so we uploaded a new one. The CO confirmed she'd seen it and when we got the grant a few days ago, the entry date was set to April when the medical runs out instead of December. 

Another person applying from Berlin was requested to submit a new police check since the original one expired, which means their grant is taking longer. In other cases the CO can extend the validity for a short period but that's not guaranteed (so you may have to get to Australia in a rush). I've also heard of COs asking the applicant how soon they are able to enter Australia and if they'd rather resubmit the police clearance before the visa is granted.

Once the visa is granted they can't change the entry date so your best bet would be to apply for a new police check now to give yourselves time to organise your move.


----------



## neil_coul

*Visa Granted*

Hi,
Been following this thread for a while now.
I recieved my 309 visa today.Details are:

12 Nov 2014 Applied for 309 visa
31st July 2015 Did Medicals and Police Checks
9th Sept 2015 Visa Granted

Looks like London office is processing Nov 2014 applications


----------



## chouse

neil_coul said:


> Hi, Been following this thread for a while now. I recieved my 309 visa today.Details are: 12 Nov 2014 Applied for 309 visa 31st July 2015 Did Medicals and Police Checks 9th Sept 2015 Visa Granted Looks like London office is processing Nov 2014 applications


Congratulations!


----------



## Kiera

neil_coul said:


> Hi,
> Been following this thread for a while now.
> I recieved my 309 visa today.Details are:
> 
> 12 Nov 2014 Applied for 309 visa
> 31st July 2015 Did Medicals and Police Checks
> 9th Sept 2015 Visa Granted
> 
> Looks like London office is processing Nov 2014 applications


Congratulations!! It must be the greatest feeling, enjoy!


----------



## neil_coul

Yes it is,can stop looking at my email every 10 minutes.
Hasn't sunk in yet, can start looking for flights now


----------



## sharonmstanley

Congratulations Neil


----------



## AdsandKoch

Hi all, just got my police checks back, I can't see where to upload them can anyone point me in the right direction please? Thanks very much


----------



## Kiera

AdsandKoch said:


> Hi all, just got my police checks back, I can't see where to upload them can anyone point me in the right direction please? Thanks very much


Hi there,

It's under Next steps: Character, Evidence of-

Hope this helps,

Good luck!


----------



## sharonmstanley

Anyone seen any November approvals lately? We are 10 months on the 1st December.


----------



## genmcole

Been a wee bit quiet here the last few weeks, anyone get their visa recently? Is it still looking like close to 10months?


----------



## Marvo

Hi Everyone, My PMV grant came through today 22nd September 2015. My visa was lodged on November 11th 2014. So 10.5 months approx. 

I front loaded my police checks and medical . I had next to no contact from my C/O apart from a curt response not to contact her directly. I sent 3 emails in 10 months the final one a few weeks ago asking if I needed to get my checks done again as they were about to run out. 

It's probably over simplistic to say but my own experience here seems to add weight to the fact that if you hear nothing from them then it does not mean anything is wrong.

I marry my beautiful Aussie girl on Dec 5th

Good luck everyone that's waiting for 
their grant letters

Regards,

Dave


----------



## PinkLady

Great news Dave, all the best for you.


----------



## Kiera

Marvo said:


> Hi Everyone, My PMV grant came through today 22nd September 2015. My visa was lodged on November 11th 2014. So 10.5 months approx.
> 
> I front loaded my police checks and medical . I had next to no contact from my C/O apart from a curt response not to contact her directly. I sent 3 emails in 10 months the final one a few weeks ago asking if I needed to get my checks done again as they were about to run out.
> 
> It's probably over simplistic to say but my own experience here seems to add weight to the fact that if you hear nothing from them then it does not mean anything is wrong.
> 
> I marry my beautiful Aussie girl on Dec 5th
> 
> Good luck everyone that's waiting for
> their grant letters
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


Congratulations and thanks for letting us know. It's so lovely to see other people are getting their visas and makes me hopeful that we'll be soon! All the best!


----------



## Marvo

Thanks guys, I know how difficult the waiting is for everyone . I wish you all well with your applications . Stay positive and I'm sure all will be successful . From my own investigations very few applications get rejected . 
Good luck and thanks again
Dave


----------



## TCaley

Hi everyone!

Playing the waiting game too, just reading through everyone's experiences to try and get an idea of timelines.

We applied for my husband's visa in Jan 2015 and were quickly told we satisfied everything but asked by our CO to wait until July 28th for health and police checks. They are all now submitted (Bermuda police check took 2 months!).

It seems most people getting there visas approved around now applied in Nov 2014, so I'm assuming we probably won't get a decision before Nov this year, as we are 2 months behind those being a approved now. 

Does that seem about right for those who know a bit more about how these things work?

My only other question is how do people contact their London COs directly? The emails say to use an online form, but the response we get is not from our CO and doesn't actually answer our questions just gives a standardised response about waiting times. Is there a way to speak to them or email them directly?

All help and advice much appreciated!!


----------



## genmcole

TCaley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Playing the waiting game too, just reading through everyone's experiences to try and get an idea of timelines.
> 
> We applied for my husband's visa in Jan 2015 and were quickly told we satisfied everything but asked by our CO to wait until July 28th for health and police checks. They are all now submitted (Bermuda police check took 2 months!).
> 
> It seems most people getting their visas approved around now applied in Nov 2014, so I'm assuming we probably won't get a decision before Nov this year, as we are 2 months behind those being a approved now.
> 
> Does that seem about right for those who know a bit more about how these things work?
> 
> My only other question is how do people contact their London COs directly? The emails say to use an online form, but the response we get is not from our CO and doesn't actually answer our questions just gives a standardised response about waiting times. Is there a way to speak to them or email them directly?
> 
> All help and advice much appreciated!!


In terms of processing, each case seems to be different. But if you have a fairly straight forward case, (as in no unexplained time apart, been together over 12 months etc) then I would say you're looking at Nov. 10 months seems to be the time.

We have been in a little bit of contact, just to let them know when we move around etc, and all of it has been with a third party, and not our CO. From what I can tell, the least amount of contact you have with your CO directly, the better. I think the reason they have you speak to a third person is so the CO can just do their thing and process visas.

I guess the idea is that should anything serious come up, the third person can notify the CO, but i gather most of the contact isn't serious so they get someone to just deal with emails.


----------



## TCaley

Thanks for your reply. We have no complications, been together 6 years, no gaps, married, lived together 5 years. Here's hoping it all goes through in Nov.

The only thing we really want conformation on is the medical. The clinic have sent the results and shows one medical as submitted but the results haven't appeared on immi yet and it's been a few weeks now. When I asked via the online form that was the one but they didn't reply to... Frustrating.... 

Well back to the waiting game. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sharonmstanley

I understand your frustration re no reply from your CO, we sent and email two weeks ago as my partners police check expires on the 22nd of October, we got an email back from the processing centre saying they have sent out email to our case officer and they will contact us if and when a new police check is required but so far no contact.


----------



## NiallC33

TCaley said:


> Thanks for your reply. We have no complications, been together 6 years, no gaps, married, lived together 5 years. Here's hoping it all goes through in Nov.
> 
> The only thing we really want conformation on is the medical. The clinic have sent the results and shows one medical as submitted but the results haven't appeared on immi yet and it's been a few weeks now. When I asked via the online form that was the one but they didn't reply to... Frustrating....
> 
> Well back to the waiting game. Fingers crossed!


i did my medical last month. hospital said it was all clear and my health status disappeared from myimmi account. going from what other people say, this means they have your results and are satisfied


----------



## dmuk

dmuk said:


> A little bit surprised to read some people have been granted visas having applied at a similar time to us. We were told to hold off any health and police checks until instructed to do so... It's approaching 11 months and no updates. Hopefully our application hasn't been lost in the pile?!
> 
> London processing times when we applied were 10-12 months (now 10-14 months).
> 
> 01/09/2014 - Applied online.
> 14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
> 09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
> 29/07/2015 - No response since January.


Now 28/09/2015 and no response. Still confused how others are having application approved within 10 months and we've had no news on our for 13 months? I don't believe our application is overly complex.


----------



## Gemini64

dmuk said:


> Now 28/09/2015 and no response. Still confused how others are having application approved within 10 months and we've had no news on our for 13 months? I don't believe our application is overly complex.


 dmuk, I hear you!! It's very hard to wait this long and see others who filed, in some cases months, before you did and get approved - even visas from "high risk" countries seem to be churning them out quicker than the UK/USA. 
Here's hoping your wait will be over soon. Surely you're next in line!


----------



## Mish

dmuk said:


> Now 28/09/2015 and no response. Still confused how others are having application approved within 10 months and we've had no news on our for 13 months? I don't believe our application is overly complex.


Have you tried contacting them? I find it strange that medicals have not been requested yet.


----------



## ES2013

Gemini64 said:


> dmuk, I hear you!! It's very hard to wait this long and see others who filed, in some cases months, before you did and get approved - even visas from "high risk" countries seem to be churning them out quicker than the UK/USA. Here's hoping your wait will be over soon. Surely you're next in line!


Visas from high risk countries are not churning out faster... Been waiting 11 months and I know pple who have waited for more the 21 months!


----------



## wavy

My wife's Partner Migrant visa (sub class 100) came through today.
We applied on Dec 9th 2014 - so just under 10 months ago. Medicals / Police checks were requested not to be submitted before early June, so we submitted them then. Ours would have been a very straightforward case.
I have been watching this thread for a while now and was encouraged to see recent posters who had received their visas within 10 months, so just wanted to pass on the favour. All the best to those still waiting.


----------



## sharonmstanley

Congrats who was your CO


----------



## Kiera

wavy said:


> My wife's Partner Migrant visa (sub class 100) came through today.
> We applied on Dec 9th 2014 - so just under 10 months ago. Medicals / Police checks were requested not to be submitted before early June, so we submitted them then. Ours would have been a very straightforward case.
> I have been watching this thread for a while now and was encouraged to see recent posters who had received their visas within 10 months, so just wanted to pass on the favour. All the best to those still waiting.


Congratulations! I'm also enjoying seeing everyone getting theirs granted, my partner applied in January so hopefully we're not too far behind you. Enjoy!


----------



## Homesickaussie

dmuk said:


> Now 28/09/2015 and no response. Still confused how others are having application approved within 10 months and we've had no news on our for 13 months? I don't believe our application is overly complex.


I would definitely contact your co and check what has happened. It may be that they are waiting for your medical.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Kiera said:


> Congratulations! I'm also enjoying seeing everyone getting theirs granted, my partner applied in January so hopefully we're not too far behind you. Enjoy!


Congratulations, how exciting! Thanks for you and everyone else that posts their updates and when you receive acceptance. 6-7 months to go for my fiancé and I if 9-10 months remains the same. Staying hopeful!


----------



## wavy

sharonmstanley said:


> Congrats who was your CO


The CO was LeeC


----------



## sharonmstanley

wavy said:


> The CO was LeeC


Thanks, we have a different case officer and our 10 months date is tomorrow. Fingers crossed we hear something soon.

Sharon


----------



## genmcole

I've seen a few CO's names on here over the past few months, but I don't think I've seen ours on here---


Anyone else have the CO Lissa?


----------



## dmuk

dmuk said:


> 01/09/2014 - Applied online.
> 14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
> 09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
> 29/07/2015 - No response since January.
> 29/08/2015 - Sent email. CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.


Well minor update. After sending an email asking for an update the CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.

The specific instructions on the application is to wait until your CO tells you to go for the police/health checks. Why you need to chase them is pretty inefficient.

Anyway, here's hoping for a result shortly after we submit the remaining documents!


----------



## Kiera

dmuk said:


> Well minor update. After sending an email asking for an update the CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.
> 
> The specific instructions on the application is to wait until your CO tells you to go for the police/health checks. Why you need to chase them is pretty inefficient.
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping for a result shortly after we submit the remaining documents!


Hi there, we found that the information on different parts of the immi account didn't match up. For example the checklist we read said to submit police and medicals ASAP which we did but a week later when we were assigned a CO she said to wait until July (we applied in January). This process definitely tests your patience! I hope you hear something soon, good luck!


----------



## sharonmstanley

We applied for the police check before we submitted our application as we thought that it was required upfront, it now expires in 21 days and we still haven't had a response from the CO regarding if they will accept a new one and we email three weeks ago.


----------



## Kiera

sharonmstanley said:


> We applied for the police check before we submitted our application as we thought that it was required upfront, it now expires in 21 days and we still haven't had a response from the CO regarding if they will accept a new one and we email three weeks ago.


Oh Sharon, that's rubbish you poor thing! It is so frustrating not being able to do anything about it either, everything rests in someone else's hands- scary!! I hope your visa comes through soon or that someone at least gets back to you!!


----------



## Kateb33

genmcole said:


> I've seen a few CO's names on here over the past few months, but I don't think I've seen ours on here---
> 
> Anyone else have the CO Lissa?


Yes we do. We applied on the 9th March. Are praying we get approved in early Jan.


----------



## genmcole

Kateb33 said:


> Yes we do. We applied on the 9th March. Are praying we get approved in early Jan.


That's great! I was thinking we were the only ones! We applied mid Feb, so hopefully one of us hears something in the next couple months


----------



## sharonmstanley

Does anyone else have DP as there case officer? The last approval we saw of theirs was a while back and there application was approved at 9 month. We are now just over 10 and no news and no response to our email regarding police check expiring in 16 days. I have seen loads of people on here and other sites who go to Aus on a tourist visa whilst they wait for there grant, my OH and I have always said that we would wait for her visa to come before making any moves but I have been offered a position with my old firm which includes an onsite house and Bills included. So my question is should we risk it and go on a tourist visa, has anyone ever risked it and not got granted and if so what is the process if your already there.


----------



## Kateb33

The issue with doing this is you need to prove your there for genuine tourist reasons. If they suspected you were coming to live prior to getting your permanent visa they could deport you and you'd then have to wait 3 years before you could apply to enter australia again.



sharonmstanley said:


> Does anyone else have DP as there case officer? The last approval we saw of theirs was a while back and there application was approved at 9 month. We are now just over 10 and no news and no response to our email regarding police check expiring in 16 days. I have seen loads of people on here and other sites who go to Aus on a tourist visa whilst they wait for there grant, my OH and I have always said that we would wait for her visa to come before making any moves but I have been offered a position with my old firm which includes an onsite house and Bills included. So my question is should we risk it and go on a tourist visa, has anyone ever risked it and not got granted and if so what is the process if your already there.


----------



## Mel20

Hey everyone, my partners visa got granted on friday 2nd oct. We applied on the 31st December 2014. I didn't think our case was straight forward and we are both very shocked and extremely excited its been granted. Thank you to everyone on here for making us feel like we weren't alone through all this and thank you for all the updates, it helped make things easier. Goodluck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Gemini64

Mel20 said:


> Hey everyone, my partners visa got granted on friday 2nd oct. We applied on the 31st December 2014. I didn't think our case was straight forward and we are both very shocked and extremely excited its been granted. Thank you to everyone on here for making us feel like we weren't alone through all this and thank you for all the updates, it helped make things easier. Goodluck to everyone still waiting


 Congrats - we got out approval the same day, October 2nd


----------



## Wildflower

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Kateb33

Has anyone with Lissa as their case officer had their visa approved and if so what was the timescales? Thanks


----------



## genmcole

Mel20 said:


> Hey everyone, my partners visa got granted on friday 2nd oct. We applied on the 31st December 2014. I didn't think our case was straight forward and we are both very shocked and extremely excited its been granted. Thank you to everyone on here for making us feel like we weren't alone through all this and thank you for all the updates, it helped make things easier. Goodluck to everyone still waiting


Excellent news- 9 months right? Crazy! Would you mind telling us who your CO was? Congrats!


----------



## Mel20

Gemini64 said:


> Congrats - we got out approval the same day, October 2nd


Yay congrats  when did you apply? My partner and I have been doing the long distance for 3 years so we are both feeling great right now!!!


----------



## Mel20

genmcole said:


> Excellent news- 9 months right? Crazy! Would you mind telling us who your CO was? Congrats!


Thank you  Yeah it was about 9 months. Our CO was Lissa (LG)


----------



## genmcole

Mel20 said:


> Thank you  Yeah it was about 9 months. Our CO was Lissa (LG)


That's so great, really happy for you!


----------



## Gemini64

Mel20 said:


> Yay congrats  when did you apply? My partner and I have been doing the long distance for 3 years so we are both feeling great right now!!!


 Hi, we applied Oct 24, 2014 - so the visa took 1 year minus 3 weeks. Grueling


----------



## Mel20

genmcole said:


> That's so great, really happy for you! And Lissa is our CO so I'm extra excited now!


Oh yay  when did you apply?


----------



## Mel20

Gemini64 said:


> Hi, we applied Oct 24, 2014 - so the visa took 1 year minus 3 weeks. Grueling


That is such a long time to wait and yes the whole process is grueling!! I'm shocked ours came through in about 9 months, we thought we wouldnt hear anything until at least the end of october! Now to plan the move!!


----------



## genmcole

Mel20 said:


> Oh yay  when did you apply?


Feb so still expecting/hoping mid dec, but you've given us a little hope. Good luck with the planning!


----------



## Mel20

genmcole said:


> Feb 10, so still expecting/hoping mid dec, but you've given us a little hope. Good luck with the planning!


Good luck with the visa  lissa was a great CO very speedy at replying and always helpful!


----------



## Kateb33

Mel20 said:


> Thank you  Yeah it was about 9 months. Our CO was Lissa (LG)


Congratulations. Lissa is our CO too and 9 months for us is just before xmas. Here's hoping we get an amazing xmas present this year!


----------



## Mel20

Kateb33 said:


> Congratulations. Lissa is our CO too and 9 months for us is just before xmas. Here's hoping we get an amazing xmas present this year!


Good luck


----------



## Arianwen

sharonmstanley said:


> We applied for the police check before we submitted our application as we thought that it was required upfront, it now expires in 21 days and we still haven't had a response from the CO regarding if they will accept a new one and we email three weeks ago.


Why wouldn't they accept it? The only reason would be if they've already granted the visa. Up until then you can add documents (if you applied online) and clearly a later expiry date gives you more time to enter the country. Unless it's a huge financial burden to you then there is no advantage to not getting and uploading a new police check pronto.


----------



## SM2015

*Visa Granted*

Hi guys.

I've followed this thread all year, I applied early Jan and had grant through this week.

Thanks for keeping it so up to date with varied information.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## elmo10

Hi all, 

After obsessively watching this forum all year, I'm thrilled to say that my husband's visa has come through. We applied on 1st January and were told it would take 10-14 months, so were really pleased to receive it after just over 9 months. Like several other recent posters, our CO is Lissa, she's clearly on a roll at the moment! 

Good luck to everyone else waiting, hope you all have happy news soon.


----------



## sharonmstanley

Congrats to all who had approval this week. I have always used this thread to keep me motivated, seeing others grants approved and knowing ours will be next but now seeing people who have applied over a month after us getting approved and not having any news makes me sad.


----------



## genmcole

sharonmstanley said:


> Congrats to all who had approval this week. I have always used this thread to keep me motivated, seeing others grants approved and knowing ours will be next but now seeing people who have applied over a month after us getting approved and not having any news makes me sad.


I know it sucks! As much as we'd love to believe there is a strict system, and once you wait the time, it should be your turn next. Alas, it seems it's a lot more difficult than that. Don't lose faith however! All it takes is that one email, and now you've seen people who've applied after you getting theirs, it means yours could literally come any second. How long has it been since you've applied?

I've seen elsewhere on here, that someone hit the 10month mark, emailed to enquire about their visa, and got it 2 days later. Always worth a try?


----------



## Gemini64

sharonmstanley said:


> Congrats to all who had approval this week. I have always used this thread to keep me motivated, seeing others grants approved and knowing ours will be next but now seeing people who have applied over a month after us getting approved and not having any news makes me sad.


 Hi, if it's any consolation I filed Oct '14 and just got the visa grant last week. I saw people who filed the same time and later, get their grants 3 to 4 months before me. It's not easy waiting, and yes it is hard to see others get approved ahead of you, but all you can do is wait and know your turn will come. I think the 309 visa seems to take longer than the others. Hang in there!!


----------



## Kateb33

*CO?*

Congratulations. Can I ask who your CO was? Thanks



SM2015 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I've followed this thread all year, I applied early Jan and had grant through this week.
> 
> Thanks for keeping it so up to date with varied information.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I applied June 25th for a PMV from the USA! Today I got an email saying my application was soon going to be allocated to be assessed. I front loaded my medical & FBI clearance. SO excited to have a response finally. Has anyone else gotten this? How long is the assessment period?


----------



## Gemini64

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I applied June 25th for a PMV from the USA! Today I got an email saying my application was soon going to be allocated to be assessed. I front loaded my medical & FBI clearance. SO excited to have a response finally. Has anyone else gotten this? How long is the assessment period?


 Hi Tex, our assessment time was just over 5 months, but as you've front loaded your wait time might not be that long. We used an agent so I didn't see who our case officer was until the final grant letter, but her first initial was R


----------



## mandy_skies

*Granted*

Another long time follower excited to announce London Embassy granted our Partner Visa yesterday!


----------



## Aus_Citizen

Congratulations on the visa grants!
My partner and I applied for a PMV 300 in August 2015 and are keenly watching to see how things progress. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## NiallC33

hi mandy, when did you apply ?


----------



## Kateb33

Congratulations could you tell us when you applied and who your CO was? Thanks .


mandy_skies said:


> Another long time follower excited to announce London Embassy granted our Partner Visa yesterday!


----------



## sharonmstanley

Visa Granted Visa Granted Visa Granted

So we emailed off my OH updated police clearance this afternoon which we applied for after not hearing back from two emails we sent in early september to our case officer asking if it was needed (old one expires 22nd October). He sent an email confirming he had received it followed soon after her Grant!!! We are off to australia on the 9th November. I already have a job including a house starting 16th November so all has fallen into place. Hang in there all those still waiting, we know the wait is tough but the feeling once it comes is worth all the anxiety.


----------



## genmcole

That is amazing news sharonmstanley! I knew yours would be coming soon enough. Great that is all working out for you in terms of times as well. Enjoy Aus!


----------



## NiallC33

great news sharon and the rest. especially for you sharon as you passed the 10 month mark.
i applied feb 1 so fingers crossed i hear something soon. i was hoping for a december grant as i have my notice handed in and am flying to perth on jan 6.
they way things are being done out of london rigth now,im very hopeful i hear something within the next 4 weeks


----------



## Aus_Citizen

Congratulations! It's so difficult to know that the process takes so long (my partner and I have probably another 8 month wait) and it's so stressful to be so far away from each other for so long but it is encouraging to see people's applications being processed... So happy for you guys!


----------



## Kateb33

Has anyone had any visa updates lately? Has anyone that's had theirs granted recently got further info on who their case officer was?


----------



## TCaley

*Granted!*

Hello everyone!

Sharing the exciting news that my husband's partner visa was granted yesterday, Oct 19th. Here is our timeline:

Me: Australian (living in the UK for last 9 years)
Husband: British

Jan 28th 2015 - Applied for offshore partner visa - London office

Feb 16th 2015 - Contacted by Case Officer Lee Champion to say we had satisfied relationship requirements and to wait until July 28th for Police and Health Checks

July/August 2015 - Completed Health and Police checks (anyone who requires a police check from Bermuda expect it to take a while)

Oct 19th 2015 - Partner Visa granted

We can now puts the wheels in motion for our move in early 2016.

I am more than happy to share my experiences with anyone of our whole visa process. It seems strange but the advice I received on here that "no news is good news" seems to have been very accurate. They only seem to contact when something is wrong or they need further info.

Best of luck to all those going through the process!!

Tom


----------



## Kiera

TCaley said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Sharing the exciting news that my husband's partner visa was granted yesterday, Oct 19th. Here is our timeline:
> 
> Me: Australian (living in the UK for last 9 years)
> Husband: British
> 
> Jan 28th 2015 - Applied for offshore partner visa - London office
> 
> Feb 16th 2015 - Contacted by Case Officer Lee Champion to say we had satisfied relationship requirements and to wait until July 28th for Police and Health Checks
> 
> July/August 2015 - Completed Health and Police checks (anyone who requires a police check from Bermuda expect it to take a while)
> 
> Oct 19th 2015 - Partner Visa granted
> 
> We can now puts the wheels in motion for our move in early 2016.
> 
> I am more than happy to share my experiences with anyone of our whole visa process. It seems strange but the advice I received on here that "no news is good news" seems to have been very accurate. They only seem to contact when something is wrong or they need further info.
> 
> Best of luck to all those going through the process!!
> 
> Tom


Oh CONGRATULATIONS!!! What fantastic news, my partner applied the day after you so my fingers and toes are crossed we hear some news soon! We got engaged last week so it would be such a fantastic way to end the year if we could head back to Australia for Christmas! Thanks for sharing as well, seeing everyone getting their grants and sharing advice has made the experience a little less stressful! Good luck!


----------



## Kiera

Just after I wrote my last response, my Fiancé called saying his visa has been granted!!! Time to pack the bags and head home! Good luck to everyone still waiting for news!


----------



## TCaley

Amazing! Congratulations!!


----------



## dmuk

sharonmstanley said:


> Congrats to all who had approval this week. I have always used this thread to keep me motivated, seeing others grants approved and knowing ours will be next but now seeing people who have applied over a month after us getting approved and not having any news makes me sad.


We obviously don't know all the facts of other applications but something doesn't sit right with the different timings. We've been waiting 14 months and only received instructions to go for the health/police checks after prompting our case owner.

*The tip to others is to e-mail your case owner; and you can jump the queue. *


----------



## BROOKE93

Congratulations for your visas being granted and thank you for letting us follow your story.


----------



## mwilliamson1

Aus_Citizen said:


> Congratulations on the visa grants!
> My partner and I applied for a PMV 300 in August 2015 and are keenly watching to see how things progress. Fingers crossed for everyone!


We are in the same boat Aus_citizen! Applied for PMV August 11th, 2015 online through London embassy...wondering if we will be assigned a CO soon? I know everyone is saying no news is good news so I guess we'll just have to be patient


----------



## genmcole

VISA GRANTED!!! After the last week of people getting theirs before the 10month mark, I wasn't surprised, but I sure am happy and relieved! 

Applied Feb 10
CO given March 20th (approx- cant really remember) Lissa. 
Medicals/ Police checks Aug 4th
Visa granted 23rd Oct. 

So about 8 1/2 months! Fairly straight forward case (in my eyes) together over 3 years, no unexplained absences, lots of travelling together etc. Hopefully this gives people a little hope that they seem to be moving quickly - perhaps so they can enjoy their christmas. It's been a tough wait, but being a viewer and contributor in this forum has really made me feel hopeful and excited. Thanks guys and good luck to everyone!


----------



## NiallC33

many congrats, i applied a week before you but did my medicals 2 weeks after, so heres hoping im soon.
supposedly this lissa c.o is ploughing through her applications.


----------



## Kateb33

Congratulations. We applied exactly a month later in March so fingers crossed we get ours before xmas! That's would be so amazing! We need to get back before the end of Jan so my daughter can start school in February.



genmcole said:


> VISA GRANTED!!! After the last week of people getting theirs before the 10month mark, I wasn't surprised, but I sure am happy and relieved!
> 
> Applied Feb 10
> CO given March 20th (approx- cant really remember) Lissa.
> Medicals/ Police checks Aug 4th
> Visa granted 23rd Oct.
> 
> So about 8 1/2 months! Fairly straight forward case (in my eyes) together over 3 years, no unexplained absences, lots of travelling together etc. Hopefully this gives people a little hope that they seem to be moving quickly - perhaps so they can enjoy their christmas. It's been a tough wait, but being a viewer and contributor in this forum has really made me feel hopeful and excited. Thanks guys and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aus_Citizen

Congrats on the approvals! 
My partner and I are having a hard time with the concept of another 7+ months apart and are planning for him to come and stay here while we wait for his visa. We have applied for a PMV visa though & I understand he has to leave the country for it to be approved. Does anyone have any experience of how this works in practice? The idea at this stage is for him to come out on a tourist visa and then fly out of Aus for the processing of his PMV (assuming immigration are happy to communicate about this so we can ensure he is out when he needs to be?). Any advice or suggestions on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kateb33

You just need to be careful doing this as you'll need to prove to immigration that he's there as a tourist and not hanging out until he's approved for a permanent visa so he'd need a return ticket. Don't forget there is a 3 month time limit on a tourist visa. If they don't believe he's entering as a genuine tourist they could deport him and then he'd be banned from entering for 3 years! As far as I understand it they are quite good about letting you know that you need to leave for your visa to be granted if you email them to tell them You're entering the country.



Aus_Citizen said:


> Congrats on the approvals!
> My partner and I are having a hard time with the concept of another 7+ months apart and are planning for him to come and stay here while we wait for his visa. We have applied for a PMV visa though & I understand he has to leave the country for it to be approved. Does anyone have any experience of how this works in practice? The idea at this stage is for him to come out on a tourist visa and then fly out of Aus for the processing of his PMV (assuming immigration are happy to communicate about this so we can ensure he is out when he needs to be?). Any advice or suggestions on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## JaxsB

Hi all,
I've been reading this thread for a few weeks after submitting my partner visa 309/100 application online on 7th October, 2015. 
The waiting game begins but from what I can see, London are processing and granting visa's in about 8-10 months.....but I'll keep you posted!
Congratulations to those that have had their visa's granted and I'm hoping that I can join you all!


----------



## Cooper the dog's family

Watching with interest to get a better understanding of the wait. 

I'm from the UK, wife is an Aussie (Dual passport) and our two children (under 2) are dual as well, UK plus Australian Citizens by descent (The dog doesn't count yet but he has started his injections!)

PV submitted on the 31 Aug 2015. No Case officer yet, so we wait...


----------



## NiallC33

just got my grant, just under the 9 month mark.words cannot describe my joy. from being rejected in 2013, to moving continents twice, me and my partner having to give up work and spent time unemployed in each others countries . im going to get lashed tonight, the guinness will flow


----------



## Kateb33

Our situation is identical though my two kids are slightly older. They're 4 and 1.5. We're all dual citizens just waiting on my partners visa. Applied in March for him. Will keep u updated. Moving to Perth.



Cooper the dog's family said:


> Watching with interest to get a better understanding of the wait.
> 
> I'm from the UK, wife is an Aussie (Dual passport) and our two children (under 2) are dual as well, UK plus Australian Citizens by descent (The dog doesn't count yet but he has started his injections!)
> 
> PV submitted on the 31 Aug 2015. No Case officer yet, so we wait...


----------



## Kateb33

Congratulations. What date did you apply?



NiallC33 said:


> just got my grant, just under the 9 month mark.words cannot describe my joy. from being rejected in 2013, to moving continents twice, me and my partner having to give up work and spent time unemployed in each others countries . im going to get lashed tonight, the guinness will flow


----------



## Gemini64

NiallC33 said:


> just got my grant, just under the 9 month mark.words cannot describe my joy. from being rejected in 2013, to moving continents twice, me and my partner having to give up work and spent time unemployed in each others countries . im going to get lashed tonight, the guinness will flow


 Congrats, I've followed your posts. What a journey you've had. All the best!


----------



## Cooper the dog's family

Great- I'll be watching to see how you progress which will help us plan better. Thanks. J.



Kateb33 said:


> Our situation is identical though my two kids are slightly older. They're 4 and 1.5. We're all dual citizens just waiting on my partners visa. Applied in March for him. Will keep u updated. Moving to Perth.


----------



## Homesickaussie

NiallC33 said:


> just got my grant, just under the 9 month mark.words cannot describe my joy. from being rejected in 2013, to moving continents twice, me and my partner having to give up work and spent time unemployed in each others countries . im going to get lashed tonight, the guinness will flow


Fantastic...all your sacrifices paid off in the end!


----------



## Legodarthmaul

Hey Guys

Congrats to all who've recently got their visas!

Been following this forum for a bit and getting super-excited because I applied for a de-facto visa In March 2105 (character and health done in Sept) so hopefully not long now. 

Noticed some of you contacted your COs around the 10-month mark and got granted quite quickly after that. I know the name of my CO but can't see any other contact other than general customer service at London. 

How do you contact the CO directly?


----------



## NiallC33

i wouldnt see much point in contacting them. you obviously have one assigned to you, they told you to go for a medical, so now you wait . they seem to granting them around the 9-10 month mark so dec/jan you will get your grant.
if you do email them, they'll just rattle off the one liner about ''processing times are 10-14 mnths etc etc''


----------



## Samon

Hi All, I was just wondering how long it normally takes for a CO to be assigned. We submitted our application on the 1st October in London. Thanks!


----------



## richiepetes

Confirmation that my visa is (ready to be) granted! My story...

Applied 1st February 2015 - Partner Visa - my wife is an Aussie. Relatively straight-forward case - met about 7 years ago, married about 18 months ago - she has dual UK/Oz passport. My wife and I spent a year apart whilst she was working in Africa / South America, but we could show contact was maintained throughout etc etc.

Case Officer assigned (Christopher) 19th February which is the same day my police checks were received back and supplied to him. We were given a processing time range of 10-14 months, which would have ended up with the visa being granted sometime between Dec-April. I was advised not to undertake my medical until August but made the decision to chance it and did it about March 17th if memory serves. We had a family wedding in Melbourne at the end of September and also intended to spend xmas with my wife's family, so I applied for a visitor visa (600) so I could visit Australia in the meantime. This provided for me to be in the country for 6 months before having to leave.

We flew out to Bali on 2nd September - spent a couple of weeks there to chill out after a few months of dismantling the house & box packing, and arrived in Melbourne on my tourist visa 17 September 2015. I didn't book a return flight (nor was I questioned about this on arrival). I had informed my case officer that my plans were to attend the family events and travel the country through till March 2016. I know some people on this thread have suggested that you must have a return flight booked, but I didn’t – because I didn’t know where I was going to be or where I needed to go. I may have had to go back to the UK prematurely for work so I was reluctant to book anything. My approach was that if it was a mandatory requirement to satisfy customs on entry I was happy to book one (Say back to Bali) on my phone whilst they watched over me. As it transpires I’ve just saved myself a pointless flight.

Then the first contact I've had from immigration was the email yesterday advising my visa is ready to be granted yesterday - 9 months and 1 day after my application date.

As my visa cannot be granted whilst I am here in Oz, I now have to leave and come back in again. It is my intention to fly out to Bali at the end of this month and I have been advised to spend at least 3 working days out there whilst permanent residency is granted.

Few points to make - save for ringing the embassy (once) to find out ways to expedite my application I did not contact them & it was my intention not to contact them again until I hit the 10 month waiting period - my logic being the more I pester them, the less time they have to process our cases! 

When I called the embassy I was told clearly that I had a number in a queue and there was very little I could do to expedite the process. I said I intended to do my medicals earlier than they suggested and they said this was entirely at my own risk ie I might end up paying twice.

So, I’m now looking forward to Australia as a permanent resident! I’ve joined just to tell my story because I’ve been following this thread since I arrived here in September. It’s been of great assistance and has helped me and my wife figure out likely scenarios based on how other applicants have fared with their own timescales. 

Best of luck to everyone out there waiting for theirs and thank you to those who have told their story so far. See you for a schooner maybe one day!

Richi x


----------



## Kateb33

Can anyone with kids who've applied tell me if they've been granted their permanent 100 visas around the same 8-9 month mark or are these visas taking longer? I was really hoping we would get granted around the 9 month mark but remembered last night that as we've got two kids my partner is eligible for the permanent visa straight away. Are there taking longer to process anyone know?


----------



## dmuk

*Well after 14 months and 4 days, our visa has been granted!*

In the end the time from submitting the medical and character checks was short - less than a week! Whenever we uploaded any documents to the IMMI portal we emailed the Case Officer. We received responses from different individual however responses did happen quite quickly (24 - 48 hours).

Timelines:

01/09/2014 - Applied online.
14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
29/07/2015 - No response since January.
29/08/2015 - Sent email. CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.
20/10/2015 - Attended Medical Exam.
20/10/2015 - Applied for Police Check.
31/10/2015 - Uploaded evidence of Medical Exam (actual report was submitted by GP) and Police Check Certificate.
05/11/2015 - Visa granted.

The visa confirmation is emailed to you as a PDF (although only the sponsor was emailed and not the applicant!).

For those curious to know the content of the message I have tried to describe it below.

For those under time pressure and applied online, it does pay to chase your Case Owner. I am pretty sure if we were more persistent our application would have been granted sooner. Others on this forum have been assessed quicker.

Good luck!



> Six page document...
> 
> Page 1 - Confirmed details of the application.
> 
> "Notification of grant of a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) Partner (Provisional)
> (subclass 309) visa
> 
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on XXXX to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa(s)."
> 
> Page 2 - Letter continues advising contact details should you have any questions and/or wish to provide feedback.
> 
> Page 3 - The grant notice outlining all details of the visa.
> 
> "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" - This date appears to be roughly 12 months after the time medical/police check was carried out.
> 
> Page 4 - 6 - General info on visa. All the same information available on the DIBP web site and visa guideline booklet.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1127.pdf


----------



## Kateb33

Congratulations you must be super relieved after so long!



dmuk said:


> *Well after 14 months and 4 days, our visa has been granted!*
> 
> In the end the time from submitting the medical and character checks was short - less than a week! Whenever we uploaded any documents to the IMMI portal we emailed the Case Officer. We received responses from different individual however responses did happen quite quickly (24 - 48 hours).
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 01/09/2014 - Applied online.
> 14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
> 09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
> 29/07/2015 - No response since January.
> 29/08/2015 - Sent email. CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.
> 20/10/2015 - Attended Medical Exam.
> 20/10/2015 - Applied for Police Check.
> 31/10/2015 - Uploaded evidence of Medical Exam (actual report was submitted by GP) and Police Check Certificate.
> 05/11/2015 - Visa granted.
> 
> The visa confirmation is emailed to you as a PDF (although only the sponsor was emailed and not the applicant!).
> 
> For those curious to know the content of the message I have tried to describe it below.
> 
> For those under time pressure and applied online, it does pay to chase your Case Owner. I am pretty sure if we were more persistent our application would have been granted sooner. Others on this forum have been assessed quicker.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## mwilliamson1

Aus_Citizen said:


> Congratulations! It's so difficult to know that the process takes so long (my partner and I have probably another 8 month wait) and it's so stressful to be so far away from each other for so long but it is encouraging to see people's applications being processed... So happy for you guys!


So excited for everyone being granted visas!! Gives me hope that my application will be processed within the current frame time. Any updates on those that have applied recently on whether you've been assigned a CO?? Its been 3 months since we've applied and we've still heard nothing


----------



## Kateb33

We finally got my partners 309 and 100 visa granted today!!! 8 months and 2 days after we first applied. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get home in January. Looks like their getting a bit quicker in turn around times so a bit of hope for others! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## mwilliamson1

Kateb33 said:


> We finally got my partners 309 and 100 visa granted today!!! 8 months and 2 days after we first applied. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get home in January. Looks like their getting a bit quicker in turn around times so a bit of hope for others! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congratulations!!!!! How exciting!! Couldn't ask for a better Christmas present


----------



## Kateb33

Tell me about it. It's all I really wanted for Xmas!! Will be celebrating tonite!!


mwilliamson1 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! How exciting!! Couldn't ask for a better Christmas present


----------



## Kiera

mwilliamson1 said:


> So excited for everyone being granted visas!! Gives me hope that my application will be processed within the current frame time. Any updates on those that have applied recently on whether you've been assigned a CO?? Its been 3 months since we've applied and we've still heard nothing


Hi there, don't be disheartened if you haven't received notification of who your case officer is. We only knew who it was because I had to email with a question about uploading to the immi account and it was the case officer that responded. She also said not to get the medicals and police checks until July (which we had already done upon applying in January). I know it is really stressful and it can be so irritating to hear of others getting their visa's granted before you (I was on another forum before I found this one and people from Brazil and Indonesia were getting their visas in 6 months or less) but it really is true that no news is good news. We applied on the 29th of January, we sent an updated relationship letter including updates on work, family, holidays and photos through the immi account in August and another in mid-October again updating on holidays, family and our engagement and the visa was granted the next day! Whether that was coincidence or not I don't know. Good luck!!


----------



## Legodarthmaul

Kateb33 said:


> We finally got my partners 309 and 100 visa granted today!!! 8 months and 2 days after we first applied. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get home in January. Looks like their getting a bit quicker in turn around times so a bit of hope for others! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congrats Kate, that's great news. It's also got me climbing the walls now as I applied 3 March 2015.


----------



## mwilliamson1

Kiera said:


> Hi there, don't be disheartened if you haven't received notification of who your case officer is. We only knew who it was because I had to email with a question about uploading to the immi account and it was the case officer that responded. She also said not to get the medicals and police checks until July (which we had already done upon applying in January). I know it is really stressful and it can be so irritating to hear of others getting their visa's granted before you (I was on another forum before I found this one and people from Brazil and Indonesia were getting their visas in 6 months or less) but it really is true that no news is good news. We applied on the 29th of January, we sent an updated relationship letter including updates on work, family, holidays and photos through the immi account in August and another in mid-October again updating on holidays, family and our engagement and the visa was granted the next day! Whether that was coincidence or not I don't know. Good luck!!


Thank you!! Trying to stay positive  Good to know about the relationship updates, perhaps we will send one through after Christmas


----------



## LMoses

Hi all,

Congratulations to everyone who's recently had their Visa come through!!!

Myself and my Irish girlfriend are currently waiting for our approval having submitted her application on the 2nd of March (Legodarthmaul we are in the same boat after hearing Kateb33's great news). She is currently here on a tourist visa with me in Sydney and we are wondering if as a result of submitting my side of the application on a later date (22nd of March) it could potentially have had an affect on our processing time.

We have also been given Karol as a case officer and having followed the forum for a while now I can't recall having seen her name pop up in previous posts.

Either way we are both eagerly waiting for the visa to hopefully come through in the next week or two, we had been doing two years straight of long distance up until July and cannot wait to have her here properly and able to work rather than going in and out on a tourist visa.

Good luck to everyone applying and if we receive any news I will be sure to post to give others a sense of how long they have to wait


----------



## Kiera

LMoses said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who's recently had their Visa come through!!!
> 
> Myself and my Irish girlfriend are currently waiting for our approval having submitted her application on the 2nd of March (Legodarthmaul we are in the same boat after hearing Kateb33's great news). She is currently here on a tourist visa with me in Sydney and we are wondering if as a result of submitting my side of the application on a later date (22nd of March) it could potentially have had an affect on our processing time.
> 
> We have also been given Karol as a case officer and having followed the forum for a while now I can't recall having seen her name pop up in previous posts.
> 
> Either way we are both eagerly waiting for the visa to hopefully come through in the next week or two, we had been doing two years straight of long distance up until July and cannot wait to have her here properly and able to work rather than going in and out on a tourist visa.
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying and if we receive any news I will be sure to post to give others a sense of how long they have to wait


Hi there, I wouldn't worry about the delay. I sent my side through a couple weeks after we submitted my partners and it was all fine. We had A case officer that we also didn't see mentioned in forums so I wouldn't be too worried about that either. We applied at the end of January and it came through mid October, hopefully yours comes through soon! Good luck!


----------



## Samon

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone applied for the partner visa in London in August/ September/ October. If so, how long was it before you were assigned a case officer?We are waiting to be assigned one and we applied on the 1st of October. Thanks!


----------



## Cooper the dog's family

We applied on the 30th Aug and don't have a CO yet either.



Samon said:


> Hello, I was just wondering if anyone applied for the partner visa in London in August/ September/ October. If so, how long was it before you were assigned a case officer?We are waiting to be assigned one and we applied on the 1st of October. Thanks!


----------



## Legodarthmaul

Best. Day. Ever.

Yesterday (17th) I got my 309!!!!! - 8.5 months. Seems like London is getting up to speed with these. Fairly simple application in my opinion; (at application) together 18 months, lived together 12 months, no convictions or health problems, sent about 30 pieces of evidence (bills, photos). Emailed them a couple of times just to ask if anything more was required and to inform them of my flight for Christmas.

Flight booked for 14 Dec, but probably will return and go in March for good.

Really enjoyed this forum, fingers crossed for all you waiting. 10 - 14 months!! Pah!!!

*Applied:* 3 March 2015
*CO assigned:* 13 April 2015
*CO:* WP
*Police cert:*17 August 2015
*Medical:* 3 September 2015
*Grant:* 17 November 2015
*Enter Aus date:* 17 August 2016


----------



## Samon

Cooper the dog's family said:


> We applied on the 30th Aug and don't have a CO yet either.


Thanks for replying! I see that previous applications seem to have been assigned a CO between 1 - 6 weeks, so fingers crossed. Cheers!


----------



## LMoses

Legodarthmaul said:


> Best. Day. Ever.
> 
> Yesterday (17th) I got my 309!!!!! - 8.5 months. Seems like London is getting up to speed with these. Fairly simple application in my opinion; (at application) together 18 months, lived together 12 months, no convictions or health problems, sent about 30 pieces of evidence (bills, photos). Emailed them a couple of times just to ask if anything more was required and to inform them of my flight for Christmas.
> 
> Flight booked for 14 Dec, but probably will return and go in March for good.
> 
> Really enjoyed this forum, fingers crossed for all you waiting. 10 - 14 months!! Pah!!!
> 
> *Applied:* 3 March 2015
> *CO assigned:* 13 April 2015
> *CO:* WP
> *Police cert:*17 August 2015
> *Medical:* 3 September 2015
> *Grant:* 17 November 2015
> *Enter Aus date:* 17 August 2016


Congratulations Legodarthmaul! You must be stoked 

You've got us sitting on the edge of our seats now as we applied within days of you. Congratulations again!


----------



## Samon

Kiera said:


> Hi there, don't be disheartened if you haven't received notification of who your case officer is. We only knew who it was because I had to email with a question about uploading to the immi account and it was the case officer that responded. She also said not to get the medicals and police checks until July (which we had already done upon applying in January). I know it is really stressful and it can be so irritating to hear of others getting their visa's granted before you (I was on another forum before I found this one and people from Brazil and Indonesia were getting their visas in 6 months or less) but it really is true that no news is good news. We applied on the 29th of January, we sent an updated relationship letter including updates on work, family, holidays and photos through the immi account in August and another in mid-October again updating on holidays, family and our engagement and the visa was granted the next day! Whether that was coincidence or not I don't know. Good luck!!


Hi Kiera, Congratulations on your visa grant! Great news! I was under the impression that the visa application wasn't being considered until you had notification that you have a case officer assigned. Is that not correct? Were you not officially notified of being assigned a case officer on the immi account? Cheers!


----------



## Kiera

Samon said:


> Hi Kiera, Congratulations on your visa grant! Great news! I was under the impression that the visa application wasn't being considered until you had notification that you have a case officer assigned. Is that not correct? Were you not officially notified of being assigned a case officer on the immi account? Cheers!


Hi there, 
The only reason we knew who our case officer was is because she was the one who wrote back after I had some questions about uploading documents to the immi account. On the actual immi account where it says "correspondence" (or whatever it says) it only had confirmation of payment right up until the visa was granted. When did you apply? Have you done medicals and police checks yet?


----------



## Samon

Kiera said:


> Hi there,
> The only reason we knew who our case officer was is because she was the one who wrote back after I had some questions about uploading documents to the immi account. On the actual immi account where it says "correspondence" (or whatever it says) it only had confirmation of payment right up until the visa was granted. When did you apply? Have you done medicals and police checks yet?


Thanks for your response! We applied on 1st October 2015. We haven't done police checks or medicals as I was under the impression that you had to wait for the CO to tell you to do them as they only last for a certain amount of time. Did you do them without getting asked to do so? Cheers!


----------



## Kiera

Samon said:


> Thanks for your response! We applied on 1st October 2015. We haven't done police checks or medicals as I was under the impression that you had to wait for the CO to tell you to do them as they only last for a certain amount of time. Did you do them without getting asked to do so? Cheers!


We did them as soon as we applied but when our CO emailed us she said not to do it until July which was about 6 months after we applied so definitely wait until you hear from your CO. I'm guessing we didn't get any other correspondence from her because she told us everything we needed eg wait for the medicals in that initial email she responded to. You've still got a bit of a way to go, but it seems like they are getting done ahead of the predicted times so be positive! Good luck!


----------



## Samon

Kiera said:


> We did them as soon as we applied but when our CO emailed us she said not to do it until July which was about 6 months after we applied so definitely wait until you hear from your CO. I'm guessing we didn't get any other correspondence from her because she told us everything we needed eg wait for the medicals in that initial email she responded to. You've still got a bit of a way to go, but it seems like they are getting done ahead of the predicted times so be positive! Good luck!


Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## LMoses

Have just been told that our Visa is ready to be granted!!!!!

Eight months and 22 Days after applying 

Girlfriend is travelling out of Australia to Singapore for 10 days on Friday and will have the Visa granted whilst she is there!

Should be an easy process from here and fingers crossed she will arrive back in Aus on the 7th of December all ready to go!


----------



## A&E

richiepetes said:


> Confirmation that my visa is (ready to be) granted! My story...
> 
> Applied 1st February 2015 - Partner Visa - my wife is an Aussie. Relatively straight-forward case - met about 7 years ago, married about 18 months ago - she has dual UK/Oz passport. My wife and I spent a year apart whilst she was working in Africa / South America, but we could show contact was maintained throughout etc etc.
> 
> Case Officer assigned (Christopher) 19th February which is the same day my police checks were received back and supplied to him. We were given a processing time range of 10-14 months, which would have ended up with the visa being granted sometime between Dec-April. I was advised not to undertake my medical until August but made the decision to chance it and did it about March 17th if memory serves. We had a family wedding in Melbourne at the end of September and also intended to spend xmas with my wife's family, so I applied for a visitor visa (600) so I could visit Australia in the meantime. This provided for me to be in the country for 6 months before having to leave.
> 
> We flew out to Bali on 2nd September - spent a couple of weeks there to chill out after a few months of dismantling the house & box packing, and arrived in Melbourne on my tourist visa 17 September 2015. I didn't book a return flight (nor was I questioned about this on arrival). I had informed my case officer that my plans were to attend the family events and travel the country through till March 2016. I know some people on this thread have suggested that you must have a return flight booked, but I didn't - because I didn't know where I was going to be or where I needed to go. I may have had to go back to the UK prematurely for work so I was reluctant to book anything. My approach was that if it was a mandatory requirement to satisfy customs on entry I was happy to book one (Say back to Bali) on my phone whilst they watched over me. As it transpires I've just saved myself a pointless flight.
> 
> Then the first contact I've had from immigration was the email yesterday advising my visa is ready to be granted yesterday - 9 months and 1 day after my application date.
> 
> As my visa cannot be granted whilst I am here in Oz, I now have to leave and come back in again. It is my intention to fly out to Bali at the end of this month and I have been advised to spend at least 3 working days out there whilst permanent residency is granted.
> 
> Few points to make - save for ringing the embassy (once) to find out ways to expedite my application I did not contact them & it was my intention not to contact them again until I hit the 10 month waiting period - my logic being the more I pester them, the less time they have to process our cases!
> 
> When I called the embassy I was told clearly that I had a number in a queue and there was very little I could do to expedite the process. I said I intended to do my medicals earlier than they suggested and they said this was entirely at my own risk ie I might end up paying twice.
> 
> So, I'm now looking forward to Australia as a permanent resident! I've joined just to tell my story because I've been following this thread since I arrived here in September. It's been of great assistance and has helped me and my wife figure out likely scenarios based on how other applicants have fared with their own timescales.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone out there waiting for theirs and thank you to those who have told their story so far. See you for a schooner maybe one day!
> 
> Richi x


Firstly Congratulations!! And...Thank you for sharing your story, as it is really helpful to see how it has worked out for yourselves and how you went about the process. We are processing at the moment and your post has been very reassuring to read. Good luck for the future in Australia and thank you again &#128512;


----------



## A&E

Kateb33 said:


> We finally got my partners 309 and 100 visa granted today!!! 8 months and 2 days after we first applied. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get home in January. Looks like their getting a bit quicker in turn around times so a bit of hope for others! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congratulations and thank you for putting your update on the forum, I have started at the last page and working back trying to read recent posts. Most of which are good news posts &#128512; These will hopefully help us work out how long it might be for us and your timescale is really reassuring. Good luck for the future and thanks again


----------



## A&E

LMoses said:


> Have just been told that our Visa is ready to be granted!!!!!
> 
> Eight months and 22 Days after applying
> 
> Girlfriend is travelling out of Australia to Singapore for 10 days on Friday and will have the Visa granted whilst she is there!
> 
> Should be an easy process from here and fingers crossed she will arrive back in Aus on the 7th of December all ready to go!


Congratulations and great to hear you visa was processed under 10 months. Good luck for the future and thank you for posting your update


----------



## aussiejayuk

*Applied in June 2015*



mwilliamson1 said:


> So excited for everyone being granted visas!! Gives me hope that my application will be processed within the current frame time. Any updates on those that have applied recently on whether you've been assigned a CO?? Its been 3 months since we've applied and we've still heard nothing


We applied 16 June 15 and were assigned a CO in July. CO requested additional docs and we sent them within a fortnight. Have had all medicals/police checks and waiting to hear now. Getting anxious as really just want to hear some good news. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Alikiwi

All the best. Given what I've read, you probably have another 6 months to wait, but it all depends on your status and many other factors.


----------



## kto

Just had our visa granted! Very shocked to have received it so quickly as we were expecting to have to wait till around April/May next year. 

In total, it took 6 and a half months to be approved! Estimated wait time when we applied was 10-14 months.

Applied 31st May 2015
Medical Checks 6th October 2015 
Police Checks 14th November 2015
Visa Granted 15th December!

We were told not to do police checks or medicals until after November, but did it a tiny bit early anyway. Not sure if that helped speed things up at all.


----------



## PinkLady

kto said:


> Just had our visa granted! Very shocked to have received it so quickly as we were expecting to have to wait till around April/May next year.
> 
> In total, it took 6 and a half months to be approved! Estimated wait time when we applied was 10-14 months.
> 
> Applied 31st May 2015
> Medical Checks 6th October 2015
> Police Checks 14th November 2015
> Visa Granted 15th December!
> 
> We were told not to do police checks or medicals until after November, but did it a tiny bit early anyway. Not sure if that helped speed things up at all.


Omg congratulations !!! That's very good news! 
That gives some hope we get it soon as we applied 11 days before you


----------



## mwilliamson1

*CO assigned*

Finally we have gotten a CO assigned! So happy to atleast be moving forward a little. We have VR, we were told that they would aim to approve our visa 8 months before our expected wedding date (March 25, 2017) so hopefully we will be approved by July/August at the latest....has anyone else that applied recently been assigned a CO?


----------



## aussiejayuk

Just received an automated email stating that they are now ready to proceed further with our application and must attach any docs that have been requested within 40 days. We have already sent everything through to them so now we wait. 
Were getting really excited as travelling to Oz in March for a wedding and would be great of we could just go oneway


----------



## Valentine1981

NiallC33 said:


> just got my grant


Massive congratulations!! Hope the celebration hangover wasn't too nasty and you can now move on with enjoying your life in Aus!!


----------



## aussiejayuk

*VISA granted in 7 months*

Well, after applying on 11 June 2015, the visa was approved today. Only took 7 months as well
Moving in March. 
So much to plan now


----------



## Stephenieharte13

Massive congratulations! This gives me hope! Enjoy The wedding in March!


----------



## mwilliamson1

Hi guys, just have a question about something....I am American and my fiancee is Australian. We got an email from our CO telling us to proceed with medicals/police checks. Can I just confirm that it is only me that is required to get police checks done?? Or does he have to do that as well? Was confused and thought I would ask on here first before bothering my CO with this question! Thanks


----------



## PinkLady

mwilliamson1 said:


> Hi guys, just have a question about something....I am American and my fiancee is Australian. We got an email from our CO telling us to proceed with medicals/police checks. Can I just confirm that it is only me that is required to get police checks done?? Or does he have to do that as well? Was confused and thought I would ask on here first before bothering my CO with this question! Thanks


Only you have to do it.


----------



## mwilliamson1

PinkLady said:


> Only you have to do it.


Thats what I figured but thought I would check! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Maggie-May24

mwilliamson1 said:


> Hi guys, just have a question about something....I am American and my fiancee is Australian. We got an email from our CO telling us to proceed with medicals/police checks. Can I just confirm that it is only me that is required to get police checks done?? Or does he have to do that as well? Was confused and thought I would ask on here first before bothering my CO with this question! Thanks


The sponsor only needs a police check if there is a minor child included in your application, otherwise only the applicants need them.


----------



## mwilliamson1

Just us 2! Thank you


----------



## JaxsB

Well, I lodged my application online for my partner visa on 7th October, 2015. On 13th January I received an email informing me that 'Rosemary' was my case officer. She requested 3 more documents which I forwarded straight away. This was just my partners passport page and evidence of their visa status in the UK.
I have been waiting patiently for contact and it finally arrived! Feeling relieved that my application is at least being looked at. Waiting patiently again for notification to go for my medical and obtain my police check. Really want to make our move to Australia this year!!!


----------



## Blondiefee

Aww, fAntastic... Hope all goes well. Thanks for posting. Aussiejayuk...


----------



## deshk

My 100 visa was granted on 3rd Feb 2016.
applied on 18th of June 2015, medical in Dec 2015


----------



## aussiejayuk

Congrats. They are coming through quickly now


----------



## RobDan

Hi guys, this is my first post here and we've just lodged a partner visa (309/100) application on 29th Jan 16. I'm an Aus citizen by birth with dual Brit/Aus nationality and my wife is German.

We're hoping for a sub class 100 visa to be issued straight off as we've been together for over 14 years, I'll keep this thread updated with our progress as we go!


----------



## Kaffee

On the upside we got an email today assigning our case officer.
On the downside the letter also quoted 10-14 months from lodgement.


----------



## Kazazz

xomox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, I've been chasing this query for a while now myself. 
I spoke to London this morning and they have confirmed the processing time is 10 - 14 months. They have also told me the 5 months as advertised on the border.gov.au site is incorrect, they are aware this is still on the website and they've had a load of complaints about this misleading information.....

Good luck. I'm at the 5 month mark now.....


----------



## Backtoback

Has anyone considered going over on a tourist visa whilst waiting for their 309 to come through?


----------



## LMH

Backtoback said:


> Has anyone considered going over on a tourist visa whilst waiting for their 309 to come through?


Hi Backtoback,

I applied for a 309 in November and I'm going over on an evisitor visa next month and can try to help if you have a question? Or do you mean a different tourist visa? I know there is a 600 visitor visa (I think), and that one is a bit more complex...


----------



## manu167

Hi All,
I am new on this forum and i would like to share my situation.Applied for partner visa from Berlin 23 November 2014,we have submitted all the documents they required and my husband has done his medical.police clearance and interview last year December 2015.Today we have completed 15 months and i am still waiting.!!!!!!!! i contacted my case officer and she said its still under processing i will let you know if i need any information or documents required. Anybody any ideas what should i have to do now....processing time was 10-14 month..my husband visited me in august 2015 on his visitor visa,since then i am still waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## tjs10

Hi All,

This is my first post but I have been lurking on here for a while reading your stories & advice.

This afternoon I was delighted to receive the grant of my 309/100 visas (granted at the same time).

I applied online on 24 June 2015 & was granted the visas on 25 Feb 2016(8 months & 1 day).

For background, I am a UK citizen, married to my Australian wife for just under 4 years at date of application & with 2 (UK/Aus dual citizen)children. Therefore our case was relatively non-complex but still it is a massive relief to have finally got the grant!

I received my first contact from my caseworker (WP) on 3rd Sept requesting additional info & then another email on 21st Dec requesting police background & medical checks. These were completed by early January & that was the last I heard from my caseworker until today!

Best of luck to everyone else still in the queue but hopefully a positive outcome is in sight.


----------



## Backtoback

LMH said:


> Hi Backtoback,
> 
> I applied for a 309 in November and I'm going over on an evisitor visa next month and can try to help if you have a question? Or do you mean a different tourist visa? I know there is a 600 visitor visa (I think), and that one is a bit more complex...


Yeh I meant the evisitor one. For example, we are going there for Easter to visit the boyfriends family, but we have already filled in the 309 ready to submit when we get back (he won't let me apply until I have been there). Assuming its going to take around 10 months to get the visa, will I need to get another tourist visa to visit again at xmas, and what if i stayed there until my 309 was issued? Is that doable?


----------



## tjs10

Your 309 wouldn't be granted while you are in Australia so you would have to leave & come back for it to be activated.


When we applied for Australian citizenship for our youngest child, we were actually on holiday in Perth when it was ready to be granted.The London Embassy called us up to advise us that we needed to notify them when we got back to UK so that they could grant his Australian citizenship when he was "offshore".


----------



## Backtoback

tjs10 said:


> Your 309 wouldn't be granted while you are in Australia so you would have to leave & come back for it to be activated.
> 
> When we applied for Australian citizenship for our youngest child, we were actually on holiday in Perth when it was ready to be granted.The London Embassy called us up to advise us that we needed to notify them when we got back to UK so that they could grant his Australian citizenship when he was "offshore".


Thanks, I understand that but I have heard that some people travel to NZ to activate the visa and then return.

Its just confusing trying to plan everything at the moment, as I REALLY want to leave my job this summer. The plan is to do this, and sell our flat then move in with my parents ( :/ ) until the visa is granted BUT if it is going to take 10 months from April thats a LONG wait with them&#8230;&#8230;and we were debating visiting again at Xmas&#8230;.so after reading some other forums, we have questioned if we could just move there for xmas, but me on a tourist visa and then leave to NZ when my visa is granted for a week&#8230;.but I don't know if that is risky.


----------



## LMH

Hi Backtoback

The evisitor visa allows you to stay up to 3 months at a time and lasts 1 year. I would advise that once you apply for the 309 you then just let immigration know when you are visiting each time. I emailed them. (Just in case they make a decision while you are in Australia.) 
They'll just email you and let you know they are ready to make a decision and if you could let them know when you can leave the country.. I believe that you have to leave within 28 days of them asking and just for a few days. NZ would do the trick. Or somewhere nice like Bali  

Your plan seems doable to me...going at Xmas and staying on until they say hey we're ready to make a decision, and just pop over to NZ. It's so hard to make plans and know when to leave work etc I'm in a similar situation. I've been following forums to see what the wait times are like in reality and I've found most people are getting a decision after about 8 or 9 months. Hopefully ours will be as quick  

Any other questions just ask


----------



## Backtoback

LMH said:


> Hi Backtoback
> 
> The evisitor visa allows you to stay up to 3 months at a time and lasts 1 year. I would advise that once you apply for the 309 you then just let immigration know when you are visiting each time. I emailed them. (Just in case they make a decision while you are in Australia.)
> They'll just email you and let you know they are ready to make a decision and if you could let them know when you can leave the country.. I believe that you have to leave within 28 days of them asking and just for a few days. NZ would do the trick. Or somewhere nice like Bali
> 
> Your plan seems doable to me...going at Xmas and staying on until they say hey we're ready to make a decision, and just pop over to NZ. It's so hard to make plans and know when to leave work etc I'm in a similar situation. I've been following forums to see what the wait times are like in reality and I've found most people are getting a decision after about 8 or 9 months. Hopefully ours will be as quick
> 
> Any other questions just ask


Thanks, thats helpful


----------



## Djm87

Hi everyone!

i've been reading these threads on here for quite a while and everyone seems really knowledgeable and happy to offer advice to others.

I am just beginning to gather my documents together to apply for the visa (subclass 309) and I am totally lost!
I have done a lot of research online and read so many different blogs/forums and read and re-read the government website so many times and it just seems soo over whelming at the moment!!

if anyone has any advice on how it is best to begin the process I will be so grateful.

bit of background info on my relationship : Im English my boyfriend is Australian, we've been together 3years. We met whilst I was in Oz on a WHV then lived in NZ together for 8 months, now were living in England together (at my mums house) for the past year and a half.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cooper the dog's family

Visa issued!

Both 309 and 100 issued simultaneously yesterday (8 April) after applying 30 Aug 2015. 

Much to plan now

Much


----------



## Kaffee

Congratulations! I would be thrilled if mine were that quick to be granted.


----------



## Bonanza

Great news, were you expecting to get the 100 straight away? Interested to know as we lodged at the end of November 2015 after living together for 2 years


----------



## Bonanza

Cooper the dog's family said:


> Visa issued!
> 
> Both 309 and 100 issued simultaneously yesterday (8 April) after applying 30 Aug 2015.
> 
> Much to plan now
> 
> Much


great news! Were you expecting to get the 100? I'm interested to know as we lodged our 309/100 app at the end of November 2015 after living together for 2 years


----------



## Cooper the dog's family

We were expecting the 309 and the 100 together as we have two children who are dual UK and Aussie citizens (as is my wife).

Still a relief to get it over the line. 

We didn't hear a thing from the high commission between paying and getting the grant email aprt from one box that flashed up on the screen in Oct saying a medical would be necessary. Until yesterday the immi account simply read 'application received'

No news turned out to be good news!


----------



## Kazazz

Cooper the dog's family said:


> Visa issued!
> 
> Both 309 and 100 issued simultaneously yesterday (8 April) after applying 30 Aug 2015.
> 
> Much to plan now
> 
> Much


Congratulations! Awesome news!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we won't be too far behind as we submitted and paid on 1st October! (pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!!!)

All the best with your move!


----------



## Kaffee

If this comes out all wrong it is because I am in shock. 
My PMV visa has been granted today! 
It has taken only 5 months.
Wow! Completely blown away.


----------



## RobDan

Wow! Congratulations, thanks for posting your update &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Bonanza

My 309 came thru today as well - less than 5 months. Joy. Though saddened by Prince news :-( and the fact he played Perth only a month ago which of course I missed.


----------



## JaxsB

That was quick Bonanza! I applied at the beginning of October, 2015 and still waiting to be told to get my medical and police check.


----------



## RobDan

Bonanza said:


> My 309 came thru today as well - less than 5 months. Joy. Though saddened by Prince news :-( and the fact he played Perth only a month ago which of course I missed.


Bonanza, did you go ahead and get your medical and police paperwork in order before being directed to by a CO?

The reason I ask is that we have gone ahead and done that under the hope that it may speed up the process by allowing them to make a decision as soon as our application reaches the front of the queue.


----------



## Kaffee

I know you didn't ask me but...
I booked my medical to suit my time off work as I had to travel to London to do it. The date coincided with my first contact from CO Lissa. She asked for medical, police check and NOIM (we had assumed a UK Registrar booking was ok but it seems not). No clue as to why my visa was granted so quickly but very grateful and happy about it.


----------



## Bonanza

RobDan said:


> Bonanza, did you go ahead and get your medical and police paperwork in order before being directed to by a CO?
> 
> The reason I ask is that we have gone ahead and done that under the hope that it may speed up the process by allowing them to make a decision as soon as our application reaches the front of the queue.


No I didn't get the police check and medical until I was asked to. (If only I could figure out how to attach my timeline you could see the dates). I was given 28 days ie until 22 March to just arrange them but managed to arrange them and get them done by Feb 28.

I would suggest that the risk with getting these done up front is that if DIBP have a load of questions and additional requests you will be eating into the 12 month validity of the med checks. However, fingers X'd for you.


----------



## Kazazz

Bonanza said:


> No I didn't get the police check and medical until I was asked to. (If only I could figure out how to attach my timeline you could see the dates). I was given 28 days ie until 22 March to just arrange them but managed to arrange them and get them done by Feb 28.
> 
> I would suggest that the risk with getting these done up front is that if DIBP have a load of questions and additional requests you will be eating into the 12 month validity of the med checks. However, fingers X'd for you.


Congratulations on your visa - so, so quick! I'm a little jealous as we're almost at the 7 month mark, we've had no communication from them, the medical was passed in January and no further requests for information. It's frustrating as hell!


----------



## Bonanza

Kazazz said:


> Congratulations on your visa - so, so quick! I'm a little jealous as we're almost at the 7 month mark, we've had no communication from them, the medical was passed in January and no further requests for information. It's frustrating as hell!


One contributing factor to the speed might be that, due to our particular circumstances, we hired a migration agent to help us compile the application. They guided us as to exactly what evidence we needed and so I assume that when the CO looked at the files, absolutely all the right bases were covered, but without lots of irrelevant info to wade through. The migration agents were really helpful and I think we would have made lots of mistakes in the documentation without them. Having said that, they were expensive!


----------



## Backtoback

I am a member of another forum it a few people have just had their 309s accepted after 4/5 months too!


----------



## Granty

*309 or 100??*

Hi all,

I know this is early days but reading all these success stories about visa's being granted reasonably quickly I thought I would see if anyone had any opinions on what visa I might expect to get.

I'm 45 and married to my ozzy wife. We live in the uk and have been together since Jan 2011, even though I have given proof that we were together longer. We have been married since Feb 2015. We applied for visa on 27th Feb and not had a CO appointed as yet. My section on immi account says it is received, but sponsor section just says submitted. I'm hoping that this isn't causing delays, for whatever reason. Anyway I wondered if anyone has any thoughts on whether a 100 or 309 will be issued? I see a real mix on here but don't know what their circumstances are and why they have been issued either visa.

Any thoughts will be gratefully received


----------



## Kazazz

Backtoback said:


> I am a member of another forum it a few people have just had their 309s accepted after 4/5 months too!


Yeah, see I spoke to London last Wednesday with this in mind. The only answer they'll give is, "I'm not aware of that". Of course, you have to be diplomatic in these calls, but it doesn't seem at all like a queue system as we have not been contacted for any further information, which is the only thing London can verify.

They may as well throw out the Application guidelines because none of it has been met with our experience.

And I know my partner and I aren't the only ones in this situation, but it is completely ridiculous as our whole life is hanging on when these people are going to make this decision (when to continue our dogs entry health requirements with the UK vets, when to pack up and ship the contents of our home from the UK, when do I start looking for our new family home here in Oz, when can my fiancé start looking for work here with an approximate start date, etc etc etc). It seems they need you to bend over backwards in proving that you're in a loving relationship (10+ years now), but the whole delayed process is just prolonging two people being apart..... We are both going out of our minds!


----------



## JaxsB

I still haven't heard anything more Kazazz. I've had no request by email to go for my medical and obtain my police check and I'm just about at the 7 month mark. My case officer works part-time, 2 half days and one full day.....I'm hoping this isn't causing any sort of delay. I'm really pleased to read that other people have had their visa's granted in 5 months or 7-8 months.....just wish I was one of them!!!
Waiting....waiting....waiting!


----------



## Kazazz

JaxsB said:


> I still haven't heard anything more Kazazz. I've had no request by email to go for my medical and obtain my police check and I'm just about at the 7 month mark. My case officer works part-time, 2 half days and one full day.....I'm hoping this isn't causing any sort of delay. I'm really pleased to read that other people have had their visa's granted in 5 months or 7-8 months.....just wish I was one of them!!!
> Waiting....waiting....waiting!


Totally, JaxsB! I wouldn't wish this on anyone - living life in limbo shouldn't happen to anyone! I sure hope you're not being held up by part timers as well! How can it be a fair queue system if you or someone else is unlucky enough to draw a CO who is part time? The whole system stinks, to be honest and I think everyone's experience here shows that...


----------



## colby1980

*Log on*

Hi All

I have been assigned a co today after lodging my application on the 17th Feb 16. On my log on screen next to my husbands name it says 'approved' - I don't know if this has always been there. Does anyone else know what this means?

Many thanks


----------



## Bonanza

colby1980 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been assigned a co today after lodging my application on the 17th Feb 16. On my log on screen next to my husbands name it says 'approved' - I don't know if this has always been there. Does anyone else know what this means?
> 
> Many thanks


it means DIBP has validated that your husband's sponsorship is ok. which is the first step on the road They will now proceed to look at your application details. Hopefully things will start moving now for you!


----------



## colby1980

Thanks bonanza that's good news it's not even been 3 months


----------



## Bonanza

colby1980 said:


> Thanks bonanza that's good news it's not even been 3 months


Whoa! It just means your sponsor is valid, don't get your hopes up too much, you could have a wait ahead


----------



## JaxsB

Quick update......I received an email from my CO this morning, after my little 'moan' on here to go ahead with my medical and police check!!! Things are moving!!! Hopefully Kazazz you will hear something soon too.


----------



## Kazazz

JaxsB said:


> Quick update......I received an email from my CO this morning, after my little 'moan' on here to go ahead with my medical and police check!!! Things are moving!!! Hopefully Kazazz you will hear something soon too.


Nice one JaxsB! Hopefully it will go swiftly for you now 

I got in touch with the European service centre last night as well and finally managed to get a little bit of information out of them and our case worker followed up today, so joy! For once, I got through to someone who was willing to listen and not just talk over you.

Fingers crossed we both - along with everyone else here - progress nicely now.


----------



## colby1980

*Visa approved*

Both visas 309 and 100 approved today yay! It's been less than 3 month, was only assigned co yesterday


----------



## colby1980

It was good news, visa approved today 😊


----------



## JaxsB

That was very quick Colby1980!!!
Less than 3 months!!! Lucky you!
I'm guessing you just went ahead and arranged your medical and police check and didn't wait to be asked by your case officer?


----------



## colby1980

Yes I did them at the same time as my application I was just hoping that it would speed things up


----------



## Kaffee

Congratulations.
Still perplexed as to why some of our visas are being granted quicker than the expected time and others are taking much longer.


----------



## Bonanza

colby1980 said:


> Both visas 309 and 100 approved today yay! It's been less than 3 month, was only assigned co yesterday


congrats! Fingers x'd for all those other patient people


----------



## Kazazz

*Granted!*

Evening all!

Just an update for you that our 309/100 was granted yesterday! Just shy of 7.5 months (lodged 1st October, medicals mid January)! This is a massive relief, obviously as we were starting to get antsy - and for good reason!

There was an issue with my dual citizenship that needed to be rectified, but I think since that was raised, to resolving was about a week and a half - from what I understand. For us, once we were in touch with a CO, they were extremely helpful and understanding.

I wish you guys all the luck in the world, and thanks for letting me vent - it does help


----------



## Blondiefee

Brilliant kazazz.... Nice one, hopefully we won't be that long now either... Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## Bonanza

Kazazz said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Just an update for you that our 309/100 was granted yesterday! Just shy of 7.5 months (lodged 1st October, medicals mid January)! This is a massive relief, obviously as we were starting to get antsy - and for good reason!
> 
> There was an issue with my dual citizenship that needed to be rectified, but I think since that was raised, to resolving was about a week and a half - from what I understand. For us, once we were in touch with a CO, they were extremely helpful and understanding.
> 
> I wish you guys all the luck in the world, and thanks for letting me vent - it does help


Congratulations! Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Space13

*Also granted!!*

Hi All,

My partners 309 visa was granted today!! Super excited. We will now be moving there in July this year!!

We applied on the 19th of Jan, so just under 4 months... I am sooo happy. I had started to get my hopes up a little when I saw lots of other people getting theirs granted quickly on here, it is so nice to be able to relax now.

Good luck to everyone still out there waiting.... I think as long as you have kept your application clear and not over whelming it helps the case officer a lot. My partner also had the police check and medicals completed before we were asked for them.

It was so nice to have this forum as a place to communicated with people who are going through the exact same thing as you!!

 Cheers


----------



## Castro

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,
I have found this forum very useful during my 309 application and have decided to post for the first time. 
Visa submitted on the 28th Jan 2016, police checks completed mid Feb. Medical booked for early march then postponed because of a slipped disc. We received our first correspondence, a letter from our case officer Lissa on the 25th of April asking for me to complete my medical within 21 days (which was OK because it was rearranged for 3 days later). This letter reiterated to us that the waiting time at the London Embassy was AT LEAST 10-14 months. Whilst being happy that we had heard back from our case officer we were a little downhearted as we hoped we might get the visa a bit sooner than 10 months after application. 
Medical completed 27th April 2016, we also attached a few more documents of evidence as we had moved house recently and wanted to add extra proof.
Knowing the expected time-frame I was not expecting to hear back from Lissa anytime soon, however, on the 5 May 2016 just over 3 months after submitting the application and 10 days after receiving a letter saying we were due to wait at least another 7 months...... VISA GRANTED.

Just wanted to tell my story in the hope that it can help someone and thank everyone on here for helping us!


----------



## JaxsB

After applying for my visa on the 7th October, I had my medical on the 12th May and my Police Certificate arrived yesterday, 18th May which I uploaded to my immi account. Final stage of waiting. I hope soon that I can post my visa has been granted!


----------



## braussie

*Visa Granted!!!*

Hi everyone,

I have been a very active reader of this forum and found quite a lot of useful information around. So now I decided to contribute and tell a bit of my story...

My wife is Australian and I am Brazilian, we have been together for the last 5.5 years, married for 1 and living together for the last 2 years. We both live and work in London and we decided to apply for the 309/100 visa.

Date of Lodgment: 06/02/2016
CO assigned: 26/04/2016
Police Certificate: 27/04/2016
Medical Check: 06/05/2016
Visa Granted: 17/05/2016
Intended first entry: early 2017

The email telling us that a CO had been assigned, also stated that the waiting time would be AT LEAST 10-14 months from the start of our application, so we were not expecting to hear anything anytime soon, which was also the reason why we applied early this year. But to our surprise, 3 months and 10 days after lodging and less than a month after having a CO, we have received the visa. Both the 309 and 100 came at the same time. We are over the moon now, with thousands of different plans to ensure a smooth transition from UK to AUS


----------



## JaxsB

My 309/100 was granted yesterday, on 24/05/16!!!!!
I had my medical on the 12th May, 2016 and submitted my Police Check on the 18th May, 2016!!!
All other documents had been lodged at my application.


----------



## Blondiefee

JaxsB said:


> My 309/100 was granted yesterday, on 24/05/16!!!!!
> I had my medical on the 12th May, 2016 and submitted my Police Check on the 18th May, 2016!!!
> All other documents had been lodged at my application.


A Misty Day... As fate would have it...


----------



## Backtoback

It has gone awfully quiet on here


----------



## Kaffee

It seems to do that. Very quiet or a flurry of grants. Never a steady trickle.


----------



## Backtoback

Just had email to say we have a case office assigned!


----------



## lvitalis

Hi - I am in London and applied for my spouse visa on line. I submitted the application on 13/04/16 and received a standard response email today 16/6/16 asking for medical and police checks and giving me my case officer name. The response I received stated, "Please note that the current processing time for partner migration at the Australian High Commission, London is at least 10 - 14 months from the date you lodged your application."

Not what we wanted to hear, but mine is a very simple application (married 15 years with 2 children who are already Australian citizens) so we are keeping everything crossed given we leave the UK on Oct 1!!


----------



## Trapper

Just put my application in. I wasn't looking forward to the long wait, however, finding this thread has given me hope that everything could be completed in a much shorter time span than anticipated.


----------



## Backtoback

There are still people who have been waiting a long time though, so you should still follow the recommended 10-14 months waiting.

We have decided to go travelling in the interim in the hope that it arrives before April 1st next year.


----------



## sansush

Hello all.

I am an Australian and my partner is from the UK. We applied for his visa on the 4th of May 2016. Whilst we applied for the visa , we had mentioned that I would be moving back to Australia to find a job/setup everything before my partner comes over ( including copy of my tickets). We have now been asked again as to why I have moved and also to get my partner's medical done. 

Any suggestions here? Has anyone had this query from Immigration?


----------



## Trapper

You should be pleased that your application is moving forward so quickly.


----------



## Kazazz

sansush said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am an Australian and my partner is from the UK. We applied for his visa on the 4th of May 2016. Whilst we applied for the visa , we had mentioned that I would be moving back to Australia to find a job/setup everything before my partner comes over ( including copy of my tickets). We have now been asked again as to why I have moved and also to get my partner's medical done.
> 
> Any suggestions here? Has anyone had this query from Immigration?


Hi! My fiancé and I were in the same position. I moved back to Australia in September and his visa was granted last month (7.5 months from submission to approval). Just reiterate your decision and the rationale behind it. The fact that the medical has been requested means things are going forward, so good luck!


----------



## sansush

Kazazz said:


> Hi! My fiancé and I were in the same position. I moved back to Australia in September and his visa was granted last month (7.5 months from submission to approval). Just reiterate your decision and the rationale behind it. The fact that the medical has been requested means things are going forward, so good luck!


Thanks for your response Kazazz.. Relieved to know that you were asked of the same question.
I am reiterating to them that , whilst the separation ( distance wise) is difficult, we took this decision so that one of us is settled down while my partner gets his visa. I am also attaching copies of my job offer, house tenancy agreement. Is there anything else that you covered off in your letter?


----------



## sansush

Trapper said:


> You should be pleased that your application is moving forward so quickly.


Yes, we were quite surprised by their quick action. Hoping for a smooth application process


----------



## Zorro

*London proccessing time*



lvitalis said:


> Hi - I am in London and applied for my spouse visa on line. I submitted the application on 13/04/16 and received a standard response email today 16/6/16 asking for medical and police checks and giving me my case officer name. The response I received stated, "Please note that the current processing time for partner migration at the Australian High Commission, London is at least 10 - 14 months from the date you lodged your application."
> 
> Not what we wanted to hear, but mine is a very simple application (married 15 years with 2 children who are already Australian citizens) so we are keeping everything crossed given we leave the UK on Oct 1!!


We applied for our partner visa, 10/05/2016, and we got a response 22/06/2016 requesting one more piece of information, and for me to complete my health examination and police check!

Also I have never had any correspondence from the DIBP mentioning processing times.

It all seems a little inconsistent to me.


----------



## Wings_of_Sunrise

Our details are:
London
Sponsor: Australian Citizen; 309/100 Visa applicant, Portuguese
Married 13 years, all family in Australia - no children or dependents included in application.

14.4.2016 Application submitted with all information uploaded same day.
21.4.16 Medical undertaken 
No date (May): Medical approved
No date: Sponsorship approved
May: NACRO Police Certificate submitted
16.6.16 Case Officer and request for further information
21.6.16 further documentation submitted
24.6.16 Further document submitted
Status auto changed to assessment in progress

Note: On Immiaccount dashboard I noticed "Medical" button appear a day or two after submission of application. When clicking, it automatically generated a referral for medical assessment to be carried out.


----------



## Granty

I thought I would let you know I have been granted my visa now. Times are below.

25/02/16 - submitted paperwork (without medical or police checks)
05/05/16 - case officer emailed and asked for medical and police checks
04/06/16 - medical completed 
06/07/16 - Had email sent stating I have PR Visa subclass 100 granted

Just over 4 months from start to finish.

My situation is, living with my aussie g/f for 5 years, but married for 1 of those years.


----------



## afaf

hi Granty

it possible for you to give us a few advice regarding to the application? 

Which evidences we must provide for a offshore partner visa for sponsor and applicant, we live both live Outside of Australia 

Thank you so much


----------



## Granty

afaf said:


> hi Granty
> 
> it possible for you to give us a few advice regarding to the application?
> 
> Which evidences we must provide for a offshore partner visa for sponsor and applicant, we live both live Outside of Australia
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi Alaf,

To keep this as simple as possible, you need to prove as best as possible that you and your partner rely on each other financially and emotionally. Put together any proof you have that shows that. There is plenty of advice on here and other websites that will tell you the same thing. I did everything the border.gov.au website told me to do. I put it together in specific pdf's which had multiple pics or documents. This made it easier for the case officer to read and understand.

For all I know I did more than I needed, but its best to cover all angles they ask for to give you the best chance of success.

Hope this helps


----------



## LMH

Hi All,
Like many others, I may not have input much here but I have followed this forum for a long time. It has given me so much information, reassurance and support. Just knowing they're others like you going through the same process really helped at times.

So often I have been happy (and envious) for the users who post to say that they have their visa.. and today I can't believe it's my turn!  

I applied for an offshore partner 309 visa on 1st November 2015, online through the London office. I emailed my case officer last week to advise that I will be flying to Australia next month to visit my partner who has been back there since Jan. and I added that if at all possible I would be so so grateful to have my visa before then  My case officer called me this morning, which was very unexpected as I just thought she would email. She was very lovely and just wanted to check one of my police checks as she couldn't find it. I advised the date I uploaded it, she found it and said she was going to click the button right then and grant me the visa. I got the official email a few minutes later  

I hope it gives you some idea of timelines at the moment, although I've read of people getting them earlier and later, but for me it would be 8 months 11 days today. Hopefully others waiting around the same time will see their visas soon.

Best of luck to everyone !!


----------



## afaf

hi LMH

it possible for you to give us a few advice regarding to the application? 

Which evidences we must provide for a offshore partner visa for sponsor and applicant, we live both Outside of Australia 

Thank you so much


----------



## Kaffee

afaf said:


> hi LMH
> 
> it possible for you to give us a few advice regarding to the application?
> 
> Which evidences we must provide for a offshore partner visa for sponsor and applicant, we live both Outside of Australia
> 
> Thank you so much


I doubt anyone will give you different advice than that you had from the last post. There is no 'easy' or 'quick' fix I am afraid. We all wish there was but we have all been through proving and providing evidence for our genuine relationships and then waited and waited for a decision.


----------



## LMH

Hi Afaf,
My personal advice would be similar to Kaffee's. 
It's a long stressful process that truly involves alot of work and evidence gathering. If you have been together/lived together for the required time you should have no problem providing enough evidence to show your relationship is genuine. The immigration website gives a good thorough list of suggested evidence that they expect you to be able to provide. That helped me alot also.
Best of luck!


----------



## Zorro

*Congratulations*



Granty said:


> I thought I would let you know I have been granted my visa now. Times are below.
> 
> 25/02/16 - submitted paperwork (without medical or police checks)
> 05/05/16 - case officer emailed and asked for medical and police checks
> 04/06/16 - medical completed
> 06/07/16 - Had email sent stating I have PR Visa subclass 100 granted
> 
> Just over 4 months from start to finish.
> 
> My situation is, living with my aussie g/f for 5 years, but married for 1 of those years.


Congratulations,

I am at the 3 month mark, CO asked for additional info and medical and police checks. Both medical (automatically updated in immi) and police check complete. Now just waiting for the result, fingers crossed


----------



## JoOC

*Certifying supporting documents query*

Hi,

I'm applying for a partner migration visa for my husband. We submitted the application to London 09/06/16 and were assigned a case officer on 15/07/16 who has requested medical exam, police check and some further information because we actually hadn't uploaded much evidence yet (wanted to get our application in the queue and thought we'd have a bit more time to get our supporting documents together).

My question is whether we need to get supporting evidence such as mortgage statements, utility bills, etc copied and certified before scanning to upload? I understand the passport had to be certified, but I'm finding the guidelines around certifying other documents confusing.

Also, I've got birth/marriage certificates which are by their nature certified extracts of official records. Do these need to be certified again by notary public before uploading? Or just scanned and uploaded?

Any advice welcome!

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## Trapper

Just got the email off my agent to book a medical and start the police checks. The emails to her also states that the processing time for the London office is at least 10-14 months from the date of lodgement and my agent has somewhat dampened things by adding, "Please note that the DIBP appears to have recently changed the way they process offshore applications. They now appear to be requesting health and character checks at an earlier point in the processing of the application rather than at the end as they did previously."
We'll just have to see how it goes, but I'm thinking it should go quickly now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## djm

Hi all 

I applied through London on 23rd June 2016. Been with my partner for 3 years.

I have a small question about the category - Evidence of Relationship, Defacto Partner.
I have unloaded all off my evidence for my visa, but I'm struggling with this category simply because I feel like I would just be re-uploading what's already been uploaded. for example, joint statements, stat dec's, letter from landlord and letters addressed to same address etc.

is it a waste to re-upload the same documents?

does anybody have any suggestions of other evidence they uploaded? i've been racking my brain for days!

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## JaxsB

dim,
Don't upload the same documents, it will be a waste of time.
When I did mine, when I was completing this part, I just referred to the joint bank statement or utility bill etc and this wasn't questioned and my visa was granted at the end of May.
Good luck!


----------



## djm

JaxsB said:


> dim,
> Don't upload the same documents, it will be a waste of time.
> When I did mine, when I was completing this part, I just referred to the joint bank statement or utility bill etc and this wasn't questioned and my visa was granted at the end of May.
> Good luck!


Thanks   I'll do the same.

I'm at the 1 month mark now, I've had an email from my case officer asking for medicals and police checks, hope it's smooth sailing from here now.


----------



## djm

Does anyone on here have any experience of applying for a tourist visa whiles partner visa is in progress?
I called immigration and explained my situation, (we wish to visit family in Aus before visa is granted) they advise me to apply for a Visitor Visa 600 rather than the normal tourist visa.
Which I have now done.
The website says processing times from low risk country (UK) is one working day, (we all know not to trust processing times on the website!) 
However I've not her back and wondered if anyone has had a similar experience?
Perhaps I'm not classed as 'low risk' as I already have a visa in progress?

Thanks guys


----------



## sansush

Hiya

We have applied for my partner's visa back in May and he is now here visiting me on a e-visitor 651 visa. We got the visa in a 2 business days. 

You can definitely visit whilst your visa is being processed, how long your visa is approved for, I suppose that depends on the Immigration department , though its usually valid for a year with a max 3 month stay per visit.


----------



## djm

Thanks  it seems really common for people to travel across on a tourist visa while the partner visa is in progress, so that's makes me feel a bit better.

I applied for the visitor visa 600 rather than 651 so I could get 6months straight up, Hope I hear back soon.....!


----------



## afaf

Hi there, 

I just have a question regarding the visas mentioned here, 
could someone please tell me what is the difference btw. 600 & 651 visas ? 


Thanks


----------



## Kaffee

eVisitor (subclass 651)

Visitor visa (subclass 600)


----------



## djm

It's gone so quiet on here. Has anybody heard of any visas being processed via London recently?


----------



## Zorro

*No processing time info*

Hi Trapper,

I'm not using an agent, and have also had police and medical checks requested to be done within 28 days, but nothing about processing time. I wonder if that is good or bad news?

Zorro



Trapper said:


> Just got the email off my agent to book a medical and start the police checks. The emails to her also states that the processing time for the London office is at least 10-14 months from the date of lodgement and my agent has somewhat dampened things by adding, "Please note that the DIBP appears to have recently changed the way they process offshore applications. They now appear to be requesting health and character checks at an earlier point in the processing of the application rather than at the end as they did previously."
> We'll just have to see how it goes, but I'm thinking it should go quickly now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trapper

Zorro said:


> Hi Trapper,
> 
> I'm not using an agent, and have also had police and medical checks requested to be done within 28 days, but nothing about processing time. I wonder if that is good or bad news?
> 
> Zorro


Well nothing is happening with mine at present, done the medical, however, still waiting for police checks to be returned which is a pita. 
If all your gear is in you may be processed quite shortly.


----------



## JanneKL

Joining the queue...just submitted. Waiting for payment being matched to my application


----------



## SouthofNowhere

Another applying via London. Haven't heard anything yet, but then it hasn't even been a month yet.


----------



## Chloerose

Also joining applied from London - applied on the 25th June, still yet to hear anything. Quite a straightforward application, married 4 years living in London. Only complication maybe that my other half (applicant) is originally from SA. So may cause delays with police checks but fingers crossed.


----------



## EJB

Hi Everyone, first time posting on this forum! Just keen to know how everyone's timelines are going? Partner and I applied for PMV (300). Got engaged in Dec 2015 and been together for 3 1/2 years. 3 years spent long distance between Aus and Ireland. 

Our info:
DOL: 26th March 2016
Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
CO: Allocated 3rd June 2016

Cant wait for the day we hear something !!!


----------



## 249865

Hi there everyone 
Has anyone been granted an visa 100/309 this month?
If so how long has it taken?
I applied 8 April done everythink just waiting for grant.


----------



## sansush

Suzanne87 said:


> Hi there everyone
> Has anyone been granted an visa 100/309 this month?
> If so how long has it taken?
> I applied 8 April done everythink just waiting for grant.


Hi Suzanne87,

We applied in May... still waiting. Were asked for additional information and medicals which was submitted in June. 
Its been awfully quiet here.. Just hoping its the calm before the storm


----------



## komertj

This is our information. We're married 9 years, with one child who is already an Australian citizen (by descent) 

Date of Online Lodgement: 20/04/16
Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
CO: Allocated 15/06/16

Now just playing the waiting game. Hoping for visa soon. Would love to be home for Christmas  Fingers crossed for everyone. This forum has been such a massive help to us.


----------



## approveduk

Hi Everyone, I have been looking at this site a while and I finally got my visa! I had already booked my flights back for December 2016 and I had a couple of questions and I was getting a bit worried. 

I found the European email team to be not very helpful so I e mailed my case officer directly and got a reply right away. The next day I submitted the last document and my visa was approved. I only ever heard from my case officer once at the start and nothing else not even to submit my medicals or PC. 

Good luck everyone!

Date of Online Lodgement: 05/12/15
Medicals & PC: 01/05/16
CO: Allocated 28/02/16
arrpoved 02/08/16 - no agent

been together 2.5 years


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa 100-309*

good afternoon 
Has anyone been granted visa 100/309 from London?


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa/100/309*

Could anyone tell me what the timelines are from London I'v read different times anythink from 10-14 months to 9-6 months and now it 4.5 -6 months Very confused


----------



## JanneKL

Suzanne87 said:


> Could anyone tell me what the timelines are from London I'v read different times anythink from 10-14 months to 9-6 months and now it 4.5 -6 months Very confused


Officially 10-14 months (High Commission website). There have been cases that took a lot less time (5-6 months). It always depends on your personal circumstances.
Better to plan for a year of waiting and be positively surprised if it takes less than planning for 6 months and then being disappointed that it takes a year (or longer)!


----------



## Suzanne87

JanneKL said:


> Officially 10-14 months (High Commission website). There have been cases that took a lot less time (5-6 months). It always depends on your personal circumstances.
> Better to plan for a year of waiting and be positively surprised if it takes less than planning for 6 months and then being disappointed that it takes a year (or longer)!


Thank you so much it always the way when u want somethink to hurry up it never dose lol. Thank agaian


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> good afternoon
> Has anyone been granted visa 100/309 from London?


Not yet, we applied April 20th, when did you lodge your application?


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa100/309*



komertj said:


> Not yet, we applied April 20th, when did you lodge your application?


We lodge our application on the 8th April we got an case officer on the 10june heard no more.


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> We lodge our application on the 8th April we got an case officer on the 10june heard no more.


Similar to us, lodged April 20, case officer allocated on June 15, and have not heard anything else.


----------



## Suzanne87

komertj said:


> Similar to us, lodged April 20, case officer allocated on June 15, and have not heard anything else.


I'll definitely will keep in touch with u if that is ok and I'll let u know if I hear anythink when are u looking to move to auatraila?


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> I'll definitely will keep in touch with u if that is ok and I'll let u know if I hear anythink when are u looking to move to auatraila?


That would be great  I'll do the same. We were hoping to go for Xmas, But I fear there may be too much to organise (renting the house etc) if we don't get the visa before end October. How about you guys?


----------



## Suzanne87

komertj said:


> That would be great  I'll do the same. We were hoping to go for Xmas, But I fear there may be too much to organise (renting the house etc) if we don't get the visa before end October. How about you guys?


My hubby is flying out first to rent a house and get sorted for myself and the girls and then we fly out end of November well that is the plan but I'm starting to think to change plan if the visa dosent hurry up it has been a very stressful time we have been liveing with my parents since January so really want to get out there now lol


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> My hubby is flying out first to rent a house and get sorted for myself and the girls and then we fly out end of November well that is the plan but I'm starting to think to change plan if the visa dosent hurry up it has been a very stressful time we have been liveing with my parents since January so really want to get out there now lol


Ah, I know, the waiting is really, really awful isn't it? I wish they could tell us that you'll get you visa on date X, even if date X is months away ... it just messes with planning (or lack thereof!)


----------



## Suzanne87

komertj said:


> Ah, I know, the waiting is really, really awful isn't it? I wish they could tell us that you'll get you visa on date X, even if date X is months away ... it just messes with planning (or lack thereof!)


Hopefully it the carm before the storm everyone will get grunted at once


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> Hopefully it the carm before the storm everyone will get grunted at once


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Visa2016

Hello!

We submitted our PMV online via an agent on 1/4/16. Despite asking for every kind of evidence/paperwork inaginable our agent only submitted a few bits. Our CO (N) has req more info along the way and for medical and police report. These were submitted by mid/end June. Not heard anything since and am pulling my hair out! Yes, I know the recommended waiting times....just want to move on with our new life. Anyone else submitted a PMV this year and heard anything?


----------



## EJB

Visa2016 said:


> Hello!
> 
> We submitted our PMV online via an agent on 1/4/16. Despite asking for every kind of evidence/paperwork inaginable our agent only submitted a few bits. Our CO (N) has req more info along the way and for medical and police report. These were submitted by mid/end June. Not heard anything since and am pulling my hair out! Yes, I know the recommended waiting times....just want to move on with our new life. Anyone else submitted a PMV this year and heard anything?


Hey there! do you mean Prospective Marriage Visa 300? May partner applied on 26th March this yr and we were advised we had a case office on 3rd June. No other correspondence since then.... The waiting game sucks! Im hoping we hear something REALLY soon because its so difficult living apart and i just want him here in Oz with me so we can start our lives together!! 

Has anyone who applied in 2016 received a grant notice from AHC London?


----------



## Visa2016

Yes we are going for the prospective marriage visa. Is that the one you're going for? Fingers crossed we all hear good news very soon!


----------



## EJB

Visa2016 said:


> Yes we are going for the prospective marriage visa. Is that the one you're going for? Fingers crossed we all hear good news very soon!


Yes that is the one we applied for also. My partner is also Irish! We will keep each other posted if any news.


----------



## Suzanne87

Hi ya guys 
Updated still waiting haven't heard anything hopefully not to long now.


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> Hi ya guys
> Updated still waiting haven't heard anything hopefully not to long now.


Still waiting too. Checking my Immi account nearly every day to see if there is any change ...


----------



## Suzanne87

komertj said:


> Still waiting too. Checking my Immi account nearly every day to see if there is any change ...


The waiting game is so painful I carnt check my immi account I have got the emgration group doing it for me so I don't know anything ur so lucky u can check immi account when did u applie


----------



## Suzanne87

Suzanne87 said:


> The waiting game is so painful I carnt check my immi account I have got the emgration group doing it for me so I don't know anything ur so lucky u can check immi account when did u applie


Sorry I rember talking to you the other day you loged the 20 April lol


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> Sorry I rember talking to you the other day you loged the 20 April lol


Haha. I know it's such a pain, right?!


----------



## Visa2016

This waiting is the absolute worst! Check my immi acct twice a day and then have to remind myself that theoretically it can take up to 14 months if the immi website is correct! Just coming up five and half months....feels like 2 years so far


----------



## EJB

*Granted*



Visa2016 said:


> Yes we are going for the prospective marriage visa. Is that the one you're going for? Fingers crossed we all hear good news very soon!


Hi everyone,

Just advising that my partner and I received the grant notification email yesterday!! SO SO happy and cant believe it took just under 6 months!!! We can finally start making arrangements now for our life in Australia.

Our process details:

DOL: 26th March 2016 (inc. Medical and Police Checks)
Applied: Offshore AHC London
Case Officer allocated: 3 June 2016
Grant notification: 13 September 2016

Wishing you all the best of luck! Keep positive as the wait is worth it


----------



## Kaffee

Congratulations EJB! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Visa2016

EJB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just advising that my partner and I received the grant notification email yesterday!! SO SO happy and cant believe it took just under 6 months!!! We can finally start making arrangements now for our life in Australia.
> 
> Our process details:
> 
> DOL: 26th March 2016 (inc. Medical and Police Checks)
> Applied: Offshore AHC London
> Case Officer allocated: 3 June 2016
> Grant notification: 13 September 2016
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck! Keep positive as the wait is worth it


Oh my goodness!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! What fantastic news and a very quick grant. So happy for you both and hope you enjoy planning your future. What initial does your case officers name start with? Hoping it's the same as mine and they're granting all their applications haha! Really happy for you xxx


----------



## komertj

EJB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just advising that my partner and I received the grant notification email yesterday!! SO SO happy and cant believe it took just under 6 months!!! We can finally start making arrangements now for our life in Australia.
> 
> Our process details:
> 
> DOL: 26th March 2016 (inc. Medical and Police Checks)
> Applied: Offshore AHC London
> Case Officer allocated: 3 June 2016
> Grant notification: 13 September 2016
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck! Keep positive as the wait is worth it


That's brilliant news  Best of luck with the move!!!


----------



## Trapper

Congratulations.
Let's hope you're the first of a flurry, as its been very quiet lately and we are all subject to the dreaded quota system.


----------



## JanneKL

Trapper said:


> Congratulations.
> Let's hope you're the first of a flurry, as its been very quiet lately and we are all subject to the dreaded quota system.


Let's hope so, after all, it's been the summer holidays. Maybe it was a bit slower because of that?


----------



## EJB

Visa2016 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! What fantastic news and a very quick grant. So happy for you both and hope you enjoy planning your future. What initial does your case officers name start with? Hoping it's the same as mine and they're granting all their applications haha! Really happy for you xxx


Thanks so much everyone! We are still in shock and absolutely stoked. 

@Visa2016, case officer initial of first name is A !!


----------



## CanadianChristina

Out of curiosity, what relationship proof did all of you use?

I've been married for 18 months, we have loads of photos, marriage cert, Australian (2nd wedding) blessing certificate, a few joint bills, our rental agreement (but only from this year, our last apt I was not on lease as I was still living in Canada when my husband moved in). For my UK visa I provided samples of Viber msgs and stuff, but is that still necessary for Australian partner if we're married? We're debating on getting a joint bank account, but we've managed fine without one so far, it would just be for this, and I worry that just signing up for a joint one now would look suspect?


----------



## Suzanne87

Hi ya guys had anyone heard anythink from London for visa


----------



## Uhtred

I applied last week and I've checked daily from any response to request medicals etc....

Am seeing usually for London the first CO contact is taking at least 3 months. Is that right?


----------



## Visa2016

Suzanne87 said:


> Hi ya guys had anyone heard anythink from London for visa


Sadly no &#128542; When did you apply and for what visa?


----------



## Visa2016

Uhtred said:


> I applied last week and I've checked daily from any response to request medicals etc....
> 
> Am seeing usually for London the first CO contact is taking at least 3 months. Is that right?


We heard from our co after 8-9 weeks requesting more info and then they asked for our Medicals/police checks after 11 weeks.


----------



## Suzanne87

Visa2016 said:


> Sadly no &#128542; When did you apply and for what visa?


We applied 8april and from London


----------



## JanneKL

We applied 4.5 weeks ago. No contact, yet.


----------



## Visa2016

We applied 1 April for a PMV from London. We have a immigration consultant helping us and he said that co don't generally make contact before 6 weeks. Ours was longer than six weeks


----------



## Suzanne87

There dose seem to be a pattern on visa grants It seem to work out anyone that applied on the 1april will get granted on Wednesday of this week it just seem the way grants are going thay are in date


----------



## Uhtred

Visa2016 said:


> We heard from our co after 8-9 weeks requesting more info and then they asked for our Medicals/police checks after 11 weeks.


Thanks for the reply.

I'll more than likely have both police and medical uploaded before first contact so will be interesting to see what they say.

If you don't mind, what additional info did they need?


----------



## Visa2016

If I got an approval on Wednesday I would be over the moon...fingers crossed!

Our immigration agent asked us for everything we could possibly require to submit upfront but then only submitted pics, statements and proof of travel. He filled in one of our forms incorrectly so the co asked for that again and passport pics and then finally the police and medical checks. Think we'd have been better off applying ourselves in hindsight!


----------



## Suzanne87

Visa2016 said:


> If I got an approval on Wednesday I would be over the moon...fingers crossed!
> 
> Our immigration agent asked us for everything we could possibly require to submit upfront but then only submitted pics, statements and proof of travel. He filled in one of our forms incorrectly so the co asked for that again and passport pics and then finally the police and medical checks. Think we'd have been better off applying ourselves in hindsight!


Finger and toes crossed would u mind me what agent u use and what u think our agent hasn't had any contact with us it always been me doing the email and finding things out I just think all that money we paid and one email a week or a month would be good just for a pice of mind


----------



## Visa2016

Suzanne87 said:


> Finger and toes crossed would u mind me what agent u use and what u think our agent hasn't had any contact with us it always been me doing the email and finding things out I just think all that money we paid and one email a week or a month would be good just for a pice of mind


Yes we had the same thing....all that money and they don't even answer our calls or emails! So frustrating. We used a well known specialist in London. How about you?


----------



## komertj

Hi all, just to let you know we had our 309 granted today, so it's very exciting news  I just logged into my email to see the email from DIBT sitting there.

It is exactly 5 months to the day we applied so we are delighted.

This is our information. We're married 9 years, with one child who is already an Australian citizen (by descent) 

Date of Online Lodgement: 20/04/16
Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
CO: Allocated 15/06/16
Visa Granted: 21/09/16
No agent used. No correspondence other than the one email saying we had a case office alllocated and then the actual visa grant.

Thanks so much to everyone on this forum, it's a fantastic resource, you have all been such an amazing help.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Visa2016

komertj said:


> Hi all, just to let you know we had our 309 granted today, so it's very exciting news  I just logged into my email to see the email from DIBT sitting there.
> 
> It is exactly 5 months to the day we applied so we are delighted.
> 
> This is our information. We're married 9 years, with one child who is already an Australian citizen (by descent)
> 
> Date of Online Lodgement: 20/04/16
> Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
> CO: Allocated 15/06/16
> Visa Granted: 21/09/16
> No agent used. No correspondence other than the one email saying we had a case office alllocated and then the actual visa grant.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone on this forum, it's a fantastic resource, you have all been such an amazing help.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Yay congratulations!!!!!!! Fantastic news  When are you planning to go? And what does your co name begin with?! So happy for you


----------



## komertj

Visa2016 said:


> Yay congratulations!!!!!!! Fantastic news  When are you planning to go? And what does your co name begin with?! So happy for you


I know! we are made up  we met at lunch and went for a celebratory drink!!! Planning on leaving around Jan/Feb - we have a lot to organise, house renting, cat transporting and getting a 3 year old ready for the move :-/ but yes, seriously, hoo-ray!!!


----------



## Suzanne87

komertj said:


> Hi all, just to let you know we had our 309 granted today, so it's very exciting news  I just logged into my email to see the email from DIBT sitting there.
> 
> It is exactly 5 months to the day we applied so we are delighted.
> 
> This is our information. We're married 9 years, with one child who is already an Australian citizen (by descent)
> 
> Date of Online Lodgement: 20/04/16
> Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
> CO: Allocated 15/06/16
> Visa Granted: 21/09/16
> No agent used. No correspondence other than the one email saying we had a case office alllocated and then the actual visa grant.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone on this forum, it's a fantastic resource, you have all been such an amazing help.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 What visa did u get 100/309


----------



## Trapper

My impatience got the better of me today and having lots of unused minutes left on my phone which I was going to lose shortly. I rang the European service centre to ask if they would update me on my 309's progress and the lady said it was all finalised, they did not need any further details and I would just need to wait a little longer for the visa to be issued. That's all she would tell me, so I'm quite chuffed.


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> What visa did u get 100/309


We got both the 309 and 100 in separate emails, one directly after the other. Our online application also included the 820, which obvioulsy cant be granted until we are in the country .


----------



## komertj

Visa2016 said:


> Yay congratulations!!!!!!! Fantastic news  When are you planning to go? And what does your co name begin with?! So happy for you


Thanks, we are delighted, our case officers initials are AW


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa*

Has anyone been granted from London today


----------



## Trapper

Suzanne87 said:


> Has anyone been granted from London today


Give the Europe service centre a ring, they're quite friendly and won't bite 
You'll just need your transaction number which your agent should have given to you. Then they take your date of birth and look in your file. It's a UK number.

https://www.border.gov.au/Locations/Pages/Service-centres/europe-service-centre.aspx


----------



## Uhtred

komertj said:


> Hi all, just to let you know we had our 309 granted today, so it's very exciting news  I just logged into my email to see the email from DIBT sitting there.
> 
> It is exactly 5 months to the day we applied so we are delighted.
> 
> This is our information. We're married 9 years, with one child who is already an Australian citizen (by descent)
> 
> Date of Online Lodgement: 20/04/16
> Medicals & PC: Supplied with application
> CO: Allocated 15/06/16
> Visa Granted: 21/09/16
> No agent used. No correspondence other than the one email saying we had a case office alllocated and then the actual visa grant.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone on this forum, it's a fantastic resource, you have all been such an amazing help.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


This is the second grant I've seen this week where it's only taken 5 months. Perhaps they're getting faster or that easier applications are being pushed through.

Congrats anyway


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa*

Hi all just seeming if anyone has been granted this moring


----------



## Visa2016

Finally it's happened!!!! Got our grant issued today. Here is our time line 

Applied offshore at London office 1 April 2016
CO req more info end of May
CO req Medicals/police check beginning July which we uploaded mid July
Visa 300 PMV grant issued 26 September 

Just under 6 months!

Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Kaffee

Congratulations! It really does appear that the wait time is significantly lower for many people now.


----------



## Visa2016

Kaffee said:


> Congratulations! It really does appear that the wait time is significantly lower for many people now.


Thank you! It does seem to be most partner visas from the London office are taking between 5-6 months. Wishing you all lots of luck and speedy visa grants &#128522;


----------



## Suzanne87

*Visa*

Any grants from London today still waiting lol


----------



## Uhtred

Out of curiosity, any London applicants apply within the last 2 months and have had their CO assigned?

July/August/Sept applicants would be great to know what happened and when.


----------



## JanneKL

Uhtred said:


> Out of curiosity, any London applicants apply within the last 2 months and have had their CO assigned?
> 
> July/August/Sept applicants would be great to know what happened and when.


15. August. No word yet.


----------



## hitchik

30 June, just waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## hitchik

Visa2016 said:


> We applied 1 April for a PMV from London. We have a immigration consultant helping us and he said that co don't generally make contact before 6 weeks. Ours was longer than six weeks


Ours was 6ish weeks


----------



## Suzanne87

Finally the stress is over we got our grant this morning 100 so happy good luck to everyone still hope it quick for u


----------



## hitchik

Suzanne87 said:


> Finally the stress is over we got our grant this morning 100 so happy good luck to everyone still hope it quick for u


 Happy for you - good luck


----------



## hitchik

Suzanne87 said:


> There dose seem to be a pattern on visa grants It seem to work out anyone that applied on the 1april will get granted on Wednesday of this week it just seem the way grants are going thay are in date


..................


----------



## komertj

Suzanne87 said:


> Finally the stress is over we got our grant this morning 100 so happy good luck to everyone still hope it quick for u


Great stuff


----------



## hitchik

Uhtred said:


> This is the second grant I've seen this week where it's only taken 5 months. Perhaps they're getting faster or that easier applications are being pushed through.
> 
> Congrats anyway


]Let's hope so


----------



## Trapper

Suzanne87 said:


> Finally the stress is over we got our grant this morning 100 so happy good luck to everyone still hope it quick for u


Congratulations. 
Hoping mine's through tomorrow, delayed notification off my agent with it being a public holiday.


----------



## Visa2016

Suzanne87 said:


> Finally the stress is over we got our grant this morning 100 so happy good luck to everyone still hope it quick for u


Yay!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## sansush

We received our grant today!! Exactly 5 months since we applied. Cant wait for my partner to now join me here. 

Hope everyone waiting receives it quickly!!


----------



## Laura88

Hey hitchik! I'm a 30 June applicant (well, sponsor) too! What's your timeline so far?


----------



## hitchik

CO in first week of August and did our medical & police check after that, just waiting now.


----------



## Zorro

Hello everyone,

We got our 309 visa granted today, 4 months and 26 days.

Very, very happy and still a bit shocked.


----------



## Kaffee

Huge congratulations!


----------



## koalakate

We applied on the 18th August. No news yet. No Co assigned.


----------



## koalakate

Uhtred said:


> Out of curiosity, any London applicants apply within the last 2 months and have had their CO assigned?
> 
> July/August/Sept applicants would be great to know what happened and when.


Applied the 18th August. No news yet. Let me know when you get your CO assigned.


----------



## Uhtred

koalakate said:


> Applied the 18th August. No news yet. Let me know when you get your CO assigned.


I have heard that sometimes you won't hear from a CO at all. Only contact you get is the visa grant email.

I've now got everything loaded for my application so on the provision I need to add no more I can't assume I'll hear from them.


----------



## koalakate

We've uploaded lots of evidence but still waiting on the medical/police clearance so assume we'll hear about that.


----------



## Reshma627s

Hello, we applied on 26th May and CO was allocated on 12th July asking for medicals, police checks and one more information . We submitted them after 10-15 days and now waiting for the grant. Hopefully we receive it this month


----------



## Uhtred

Any grants recently? Seems there was a lot now gone quiet.


----------



## alban

Hi Everyone,

I never posted on this forum but I have been an avid reader and loved the amount of information everyone shared. I thought I would share the good news as every time I read here that someone received their visa, it gave me hope that ours would come soon.

So, our 100 visa was granted on 20th October, 5 months and 10 days after applying!! I am ecstatic as my wife is already in Melbourne working and the time apart was getting very (too!) long.
I am french (living in London for the past 15 years), my wife is Australian and we met here in London almost 4 years ago. We got married in France in March, a month before she flew away to start her new job.

The plan was to fly out there in November whether or not the visa was granted but this makes it all simpler!
The funny thing is that it was my wife (my sponsor) who received the confirmation email, and she called me in the middle of night to check the IMMI website to ensure she had read it right.
I still haven't received anything by email, but I downloaded the grant notification from the website.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope this means the waiting time in London has officially been reduced.

Cheers
Alban


----------



## Cassjayde

Hi all  my partner and I have applied for the prospective marriage visa with the London embassy. We applied in early May. 
We have given them everything they could need and more. We had a case officer within a week or two. In July they asked for and we got his health checks (all clear!).

We are starting to break down over this now. It's killing us. Our wedding is in June and I'm so homesick, and he just wants to get the move done . We want to start our life.

I guess I'm here to see what experiences people are currently having with processing times... but also too see how people have coped with the waiting. Immmaling myself sick over it and so is he. We aren't coping.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone!


----------



## koalakate

The waiting is horrid. We have not heard anything (applied 18th August). You had your case officer assigned very quick so I imagine it is just a matter of a short wait for you now. Phew! I'm not coping with the wait very well either. My husband is great-very calm about it all. I just want to get on with our new life!!


----------



## Laura88

Congratulations Alban! Thank you for the update and best of luck with the move.


----------



## koalakate

koalakate said:


> The waiting is horrid. We have not heard anything (applied 18th August). You had your case officer assigned very quick so I imagine it is just a matter of a short wait for you now. Phew! I'm not coping with the wait very well either. My husband is great-very calm about it all. I just want to get on with our new life!!


Just an update, I called the embassy today and apparently there is a huge backlog. There must have been an influx of applications in the last couple of months. Relieved to know everything is okay and we've just got to wait a while longer.


----------



## JanneKL

That's disappointing... I was hoping that ours was going to be one of the lucky 5-6 months applications as well.
Applied a few days before you, also no CO, yet.


----------



## dmuk

Worth stating that we waited 14 months but our 100 was granted immediately (no 309). Therefore I believe we don't need to submit any additional applications.

Also to raise is that the online guidance states you will be contacted *after two years* (from *lodgement date*) to apply for the 100. When we called our local office they actually said you can apply online (via IMMI) and do not need to wait for any letter. You will obviously still need to meet all the 100 requirements.

Timelines:

01/09/2014 - Applied online.
14/09/2014 - Case Office requested additional information that we provided same week.
09/01/2015 - Uploaded some updated docs.
29/07/2015 - No response since January.
29/08/2015 - Sent email. CO responded and advised to proceed with police and health checks.
20/10/2015 - Attended Medical Exam.
20/10/2015 - Applied for Police Check.
31/10/2015 - Uploaded evidence of Medical Exam (actual report was submitted by GP) and Police Check Certificate.
05/11/2015 - Visa granted.


----------



## Cassjayde

I'm hoping we got our application in early enough that the influx missed us... they know our wedding date, we had to provide it to apply, surely they won't make us miss it


----------



## Trapper

koalakate said:


> Just an update, I called the embassy today and apparently there is a huge backlog. There must have been an influx of applications in the last couple of months. Relieved to know everything is okay and we've just got to wait a while longer.


I wouldn't be to concerned about this supposed huge influx, there could be another price increase been rumoured for 1st November, so that would explain the backlog.


----------



## Cassjayde

WE JUST GOT OUR VISA! Nn


----------



## Reshma627s

My husband got his visa granted today 

DOL : 26th May 2016
CO Assigned : 12th July
Visa Granted : 26 th October

Exactly 5 months 

Good luck guys


----------



## koalakate

Wow. Lots of grants today! I saw another grant on another forum too today! Looks like they're working through the backlog!! Who knows!! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Kaffee

Cassjayde said:


> I'm hoping we got our application in early enough that the influx missed us... they know our wedding date, we had to provide it to apply, surely they won't make us miss it


They will take no notice of your wedding date. If you don't have your visa you will have to change it.


----------



## Uhtred

Well I'm 6 weeks in and had zero contact. Starting to assume I'm definitely not hearing until grant as I front loaded my application.

Hearing there is a backlog isn't ideal though. Was hoping to be a 5 monther and have it activated on my Feb holiday to Oz.


----------



## koalakate

Nearly 12 weeks in and we've not heard from the CO about our medical/police check. Fingers crossed for this week.


----------



## JanneKL

Yep, exactly 12 weeks for me today. Nothing yet. I went ahead and ordered the police checks. Waiting with medical a bit longer, though.


----------



## Brissybear

For those 'front loading' your police and health checks how do you do this. Do you have to use a specific medical centre or can you do it locally? As for the police check what exactly do you ask the police for? I know it sounds silly but there is an official name? 

Thanks

We are in Scotland btw


----------



## JanneKL

Info on where to get your police check and medical: United Kingdom


----------



## Laura88

Hi Brissybear, my partner is in Scotland and moving out to Brisbane too!
He had to submit both a Scottish Police check, and an ACRO police check. Don't forget your police checks for all countries that you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years as well.


----------



## Uhtred

Brissybear said:


> For those 'front loading' your police and health checks how do you do this. Do you have to use a specific medical centre or can you do it locally? As for the police check what exactly do you ask the police for? I know it sounds silly but there is an official name?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We are in Scotland btw


I had my police check done prior to applying but waited until I had paid the fee to then be able to do my medical.

Medical was completed some 2 weeks after application date.


----------



## Brissybear

Thanks for the replies been a great help!


----------



## BBB

We got ours today. Just under 5 months start to finish. Way quicker than 10-14!

Only correspondence was on July 20 then nothing until today.

Applied: June 21
Case Worker: July 20
Submitted all health and criminal record checks: Sept 12
Granted: Nov 16

Good luck!


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats!

It's been 3 months for us now and no case worker, no contact, nothing...


----------



## Uhtred

Congrats BBB.

Janne still the same for me. I've been waiting 8 weeks now and no contact.

Reckon August/September they got busy and it's slowed down.


----------



## JanneKL

Yeah, during summer break applications accumulated, but everyone was in Spain


----------



## Trapper

Hooray, mine was granted 16th November, so just one day over 5 months in total. Also my PR was granted at the same time.


----------



## Uhtred

Trapper said:


> Hooray, mine was granted 16th November, so just one day over 5 months in total. Also my PR was granted at the same time.


Congrats Trapper.

When did you apply and receive contact from your CO?


----------



## Trapper

I applied 15h June, it's on my time line and appointed a CO 19th July.


----------



## Uhtred

So it is - sorry mate.

Looks like they're currently granting mid to end of June going on yours and BBB dates.

Looks like I'll just sit tight until February and just hope haha.


----------



## SG June

My wife received her visa yesterday also.
Timeline as follows:

Applied: 22 June 2016
Case officer: 19 July 2016
UK Police certificate: 6 September 2016
Medical: 8 September 2016
Visa Granted: 16 November 2016

She received both 309 and 100 visas. We have been married for over 10 years and with a child.
We received the email from our case officer (EH) on the 19th July 2016 requesting the police and medical be completed within 70 days.
We deliberately took our time with the medical and police certificate as the plan is to leave after the end of the school year in July 2017. 
I did contact Australia House after receiving the email to ensure that everything else was in order and they only required the police and medical information and that was confirmed by them.
From looking over many timelines for the last few months I was confident it would take around 5 - 6 months.
Good luck to all those still waiting. If you have any questions happy to help.


----------



## Uhtred

15th June, 21st June and 22nd June.

Congrats to you all.


----------



## Chloerose

We applied 25 June - CO assigned 27 July - medicals / Police clearances completed in August (south africa and uk due to my husband being from SA).

Married 4 years, no kids. Pretty straight forward application I think.

No grant yet - will let you know though as it seems June applicant grants are coming through!


----------



## JanneKL

Uhtred, Feb would be very convenient for me. Got my return flight to London booked for 21 Feb anyway (Tourist Visa...3 months). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Uhtred

JanneKL said:


> Uhtred, Feb would be very convenient for me. Got my return flight to London booked for 21 Feb anyway (Tourist Visa...3 months). Fingers crossed!


Start of Feb would be brilliant for me too. We holiday end of Feb for 3 weeks so I'd like to activate it then...if not then I'll have to be back before September.


----------



## koalakate

Congratulations to June applicants. Amazing news. Enjoy your weekend celebrating.

Has anyone applied in July? I wondered if you had heard anything (CO, medical)? I know August applicants (myself included 18th August) are still waiting.


----------



## SouthofNowhere

koalakate said:


> Congratulations to June applicants. Amazing news. Enjoy your weekend celebrating.
> 
> Has anyone applied in July? I wondered if you had heard anything (CO, medical)? I know August applicants (myself included 18th August) are still waiting.


Applied in late July. Only contact to date was the request for more information (medical and police check) in September. They have been completed.


----------



## Laura88

Congrats to everyone who recently got their grants!
We are 30 June applicants so fingers crossed we will have some news this week or early next week, as my partner flies here on the 5th of December...!!


----------



## koalakate

Thank you for sharing. Interesting you heard so quickly about your medical/police check. I applied 18th August and have has no contact. I'm sure you will be granted your visa in the next couple of months.



SouthofNowhere said:


> Applied in late July. Only contact to date was the request for more information (medical and police check) in September. They have been completed.


----------



## Charlz

Chloerose said:


> We applied 25 June - CO assigned 27 July - medicals / Police clearances completed in August (south africa and uk due to my husband being from SA).
> 
> Married 4 years, no kids. Pretty straight forward application I think.
> 
> No grant yet - will let you know though as it seems June applicant grants are coming through!


Hi..did you apply in pretoria...was everything done there.
I also did my application in pretoria on the 28th of July .
I have finished give in medicals in september..just waiting ..fingers crossed


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi..did you apply in pretoria...was everything done there.
> I also did my application in pretoria on the 28th of July .
> I have finished give in medicals in september..just waiting ..fingers crossed


Would be interested to know about that as well but I believe his application was handled in UK and that's where it was lodged too.


----------



## Charlz

Ok...
Think all the places have different times to grant visas.


----------



## Chloerose

Selwyn said:


> Would be interested to know about that as well but I believe his application was handled in UK and that's where it was lodged too.


Hi both - my husband is from South Africa, but we applied in London on the 25.06.2016. We have been living here for 4 years, so he had to get police certs from both UK and South Africa - the SA police check I was expecting to take a while, but it didnt it was quite quick actually.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Charlz

Thank you for your feedback...
Yes police clearance us fast here got mine within a month.

Thank you


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Ok...
> Think all the places have different times to grant visas.


Yea unfortunately :-/


----------



## SouthofNowhere

koalakate said:


> Thank you for sharing. Interesting you heard so quickly about your medical/police check. I applied 18th August and have has no contact. I'm sure you will be granted your visa in the next couple of months.


Perhaps! We will just be happy if it's granted, that's the main thing, we are not stressing over how long it takes really, as there's nothing we can do to influence that (apart from what we have done already - prepare the best application we can). I do understand it is far more stressful for others with different situations though, especially the prospect of time apart.


----------



## Laura88

Hey Chloerose, have you guys heard anything yet?


----------



## Chloerose

Nope nothing yet... still waiting... anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Selwyn

Chloerose said:


> Nope nothing yet... still waiting... anyone else heard anything?


Nope (Pretoria)


----------



## Uhtred

Approaching the 3 month mark since application lodged without contact.

Not so enjoyable this waiting business.


----------



## Charlz

I passed my 4 month wait yesterday...


----------



## Chloerose

I havent seen anymore grants from June as yet...so maybe these are all yet to come. I uploaded a job offer this morning - I have been offered a job starting in Jan back in Melbourne, so hoping this in some way will assist with the approval times. 

Not sure though!


----------



## hitchik

Nothing for me yet. Good news about job chloerose - well done


----------



## Selwyn

Chloerose said:


> I havent seen anymore grants from June as yet...so maybe these are all yet to come. I uploaded a job offer this morning - I have been offered a job starting in Jan back in Melbourne, so hoping this in some way will assist with the approval times.
> 
> Not sure though!


You got a job offer in Melbourne while you're in UK?


----------



## Chloerose

Yep I applied here, sat interviews assessments etc over the phone, and landed the job. So I start on the 16th Jan, so I will leave before my husband (as I am the sponsor) and hoping that will help our application.... and then he will join me when approved


----------



## Selwyn

Chloerose said:


> Yep I applied here, sat interviews assessments etc over the phone, and landed the job. So I start on the 16th Jan, so I will leave before my husband (as I am the sponsor) and hoping that will help our application.... and then he will join me when approved


Wow congrats dear...I've heard it's extremely hard to get even an interview in Melbourne :-/ Hoping his application will get approved soonest. Keep us posted...


----------



## Chloerose

Still no news everyone! Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## JanneKL

Nope, nothing. Arrived in Australia on my eVisitor last week and I'm now trying to decide if I should do the medical now (submitted police checks already) or wait. Upside with waiting is that they'll have to contact you at some point to request it and you know that something is movig along, while submitting the medical now might mean no contact until they are ready to grant it. Which then will be a huge surprise...

But at least I got my medicare sorted yesterday. No probs at all here in Canberra. All she wanted was a print out of my current visa grant letter, the 309 application receipt and my passport. Took about 15 minutes to get it done. Expected it to be much more complicated after reading how some people on the forums had to fight for it!


----------



## SouthofNowhere

Delighted to share our good news - 309 grant came through today! We're thrilled and really surprised as it took well under 5 months, which was the very best we were hoping for (but expecting longer). There was no CO contact other than the request for the medicals and police check, so everything must have been in order with our application, thanks in no small part to all the excellent advice offered to both ourselves and many others on this forum.


----------



## Chloerose

Congrats! What's ur timeline?


----------



## Chloerose

SouthofNowhere said:


> Delighted to share our good news - 309 grant came through today! We're thrilled and really surprised as it took well under 5 months, which was the very best we were hoping for (but expecting longer). There was no CO contact other than the request for the medicals and police check, so everything must have been in order with our application, thanks in no small part to all the excellent advice offered to both ourselves and many others on this forum.


Did you apply through London or Ireland ?


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats! Fantastic news!


----------



## SouthofNowhere

Chloerose said:


> Congrats! What's ur timeline?


From: Ireland
Agent Used: No
Offshore Location: Ireland
Visa Sub Class: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Application Made Via: Online
Applied: 24 Jul 16
Case Office Assigned: 08 Sep 16
Police Checks Submitted: 15 Sep 16
Medicals Submitted: 21 Sep 16
Visa Granted: 05 Dec 16


----------



## SouthofNowhere

Chloerose said:


> Did you apply through London or Ireland ?


London. You can't apply through Dublin.


----------



## Laura88

SouthofNowhere said:


> London. You can't apply through Dublin.


Congratulations on your grant! That's one of the quickest I have seen.

5 months, 6 days and counting for me and still no word. Impatience got the better of me on Friday and I ended up calling the service centre but was met with the standard "processing time is 10 - 14 months" spiel - not sure what I expected.


----------



## ChimneyJ

*309/100 visa granted*

Hi Everyone.

*I had the 309 and 100 visas granted yesterday, just over 4 months since applying.* 

A bit of background: I'm British, living in the UK with dual citizen Australian-British husband/sponsor for the last 8 years (married for 7 years). No children.

My visa timeline is below -
Agent Used: No
Visa sub class: 309/100
Applied online: *30 July 2016* (sponsor's form and evidence uploaded within a week)
Case officer assigned: *27 September 2016* (additional document, police check and medical requested)
Police check and additional document submitted: *25 October 2016*
Medical submitted: *2 November 2016* (undertaken on 27 October)
Visa granted (both the 309 and 100): *5 December 2016*

Other than medical and police check the only extra document we were asked to supply was my husband/sponsor's proof of acquiring British citizenship (he naturalised in 2012).

In mid-November I realised that I should have had a button on my immiaccount which wasn't there, to notify them that I had uploaded the requested police check / medical / requested document. So when I realised, I just sent my case officer an email and he left a voicemail the next day to confirm they had everything they needed and we were just waiting for a visa grant date.

It also took me longer than I had hoped to do both the police check and medical. I found it difficult to find an endorser for my UK ACRO police check (I didn't realise I needed one until I went to request the check) and my "local" panel doctor only take appointments for Thursdays and they were already booked up for a couple of weeks.

None of this seemed to delay the visa grant though, it's come through much quicker than I was expecting!

We haven't made any fixed plans for moving and it is looking like we might just go to Australia for a holiday in early 2017 to validate the visa and then move over there sometime later.


----------



## koalakate

Did you go straight to the 100? Congratulations!



SouthofNowhere said:


> From: Ireland
> Agent Used: No
> Offshore Location: Ireland
> Visa Sub Class: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application Made Via: Online
> Applied: 24 Jul 16
> Case Office Assigned: 08 Sep 16
> Police Checks Submitted: 15 Sep 16
> Medicals Submitted: 21 Sep 16
> Visa Granted: 05 Dec 16


----------



## koalakate

Any August applicants heard from CO? Medical request etc?


----------



## SouthofNowhere

koalakate said:


> Did you go straight to the 100? Congratulations!


Thanks.

No. Even though we have known each other several years, the relationship isn't long enough to meet the criteria to go straight to 100.


----------



## Chloerose

Hi guys! Just wanted to let u know that our visa came through today (100 not 309)! Very happy so things may start moving for the others.

Thanks so much for the help and support!


----------



## Charlz

Awesome news..Congrats


----------



## hitchik

*Whoop!*

Whoop!!!

Were you checking email every hour or did it just creep up on you?

How very exciting.



Chloerose said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to let u know that our visa came through today (100 not 309)! Very happy so things may start moving for the others.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help and support!


----------



## hitchik

*100 not 309?*

Surely the 309 comes first?



Chloerose said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to let u know that our visa came through today (100 not 309)! Very happy so things may start moving for the others.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help and support!


----------



## Chloerose

Thanks guys! Was cchecking the immi acc like crazy, then caught me by surprise at work!

I think the 309 is first but we must have qualified for permanent as we get t that one...maybe because we have been married 4 years?


----------



## ChimneyJ

Hi Chloerose, good to hear some others have got a grant this week, congrats!

And yes, it will be because of the length or your relationship that you went straight to the 100 visa (more than 3 year relationship). I got two separate visa grants through on two separate emails, one for the 309 and one for the 100. Did you just get a 100 grant email?



Chloerose said:


> Thanks guys! Was cchecking the immi acc like crazy, then caught me by surprise at work!
> 
> I think the 309 is first but we must have qualified for permanent as we get t that one...maybe because we have been married 4 years?


----------



## Chloerose

ChimneyJ said:


> Hi Chloerose, good to hear some others have got a grant this week, congrats!
> 
> And yes, it will be because of the length or your relationship that you went straight to the 100 visa (more than 3 year relationship). I got two separate visa grants through on two separate emails, one for the 309 and one for the 100. Did you just get a 100 grant email?


Ah no I just checked, they sent two, one with 309 and one with the 100... I'm confused, what does that mean?


----------



## ChimneyJ

It just means you have been granted both, but that the 100 permanent visa immediately supersedes the 309 temporary visa.

On my 309 grant notice it says my 'stay period' is until a decision has been made on my 100 visa. And on my 100 grant notice it says the stay period is indefinite.



Chloerose said:


> Ah no I just checked, they sent two, one with 309 and one with the 100... I'm confused, what does that mean?


----------



## Chloerose

Mine says exactly the same! Thanks so much


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats Chloerose!

Still no word from London...close to 4 months now. But I just saw that my partner's status now shows "Approved". I don't recall seeing that before... So maybe things are moving along. Also just arranged my medical (tormorrow).

Those buttons to confirm you have submitted the police checks and medical...do they only appear when the CO requests them, or should they generally be there? If so, where? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Kaffee

JanneKL said:


> Congrats Chloerose!
> 
> Those buttons to confirm you have submitted the police checks and medical...do they only appear when the CO requests them, or should they generally be there? If so, where? I can't seem to find them.


Buttons? I did mine before they were officially requested. I had only had contact from CO saying that they would need to be done before visa could be processed.
My medical results went straight to DIBP. I was asked by the clinic if I wanted to hear any bad news in advance of them publishing to DIBP and told that if I didn't hear anything then that was good news.
When I received my police check I scanned it and uploaded it under character evidence.


----------



## JanneKL

From ChimneyJ's post on the previous page 

"In mid-November I realised that I should have had a button on my immiaccount which wasn’t there, to notify them that I had uploaded the requested police check / medical / requested document. So when I realised, I just sent my case officer an email and he left a voicemail the next day to confirm they had everything they needed and we were just waiting for a visa grant date."

I've now read a couple of times that there are buttons to notify them.
I guess maybe that's just when the CO requests things. Since there has been no contact with a CO, I assume just uploading the police files should be enough?


----------



## ChimneyJ

JanneKL said:


> Those buttons to confirm you have submitted the police checks and medical...do they only appear when the CO requests them, or should they generally be there? If so, where? I can't seem to find them.


I believe a button that says 'Request complete' should appear when your CO makes a request for extra evidence or the police check (my CO never uploaded his request emails to my immiaccount and nothing ever changed on my status page).

There is a DIBP pdf called 'What does the status of my application in ImmiAccount mean?', look under the heading 'Information requested' for what I'm talking about (sorry i'm not allowed to post links but that doc should come up on a google search).

If you haven't had a CO assigned but you already have the completed police checks, I would just upload them. I imagine the CO would just see them when they look at all your other evidence.


----------



## JanneKL

Just received the request for Police checks (already submitted) and the medical this morning!

Edit: Actually, it wasn't the Police checks my CO wanted, but a statement in regards to my travel history. However, on the request checklist it was listed under "character requirements", that's why I thought she was asking for the Police checks. Hadn't checked the detailed instructions when I wrote this post.


----------



## koalakate

Amazing news!!! Must be a relief to see things moving. From a selfish point of view we must be soon (applied 18th August). Can't wait!



JanneKL said:


> Just received the request for Police checks (already submitted) and the medical this morning!


----------



## JanneKL

YES! It's just a request for info, but I'm so excited! 
Funny the request coincided with the day I have my medical anyway. 
In about 4 hours I should have completed everything needed for the visa.
Then the waiting will begin again.

Fingers crossed it won't be long for you guys!


----------



## JanneKL

ChimneyJ said:


> I believe a button that says 'Request complete' should appear when your CO makes a request for extra evidence or the police check (my CO never uploaded his request emails to my immiaccount and nothing ever changed on my status page).
> 
> There is a DIBP pdf called 'What does the status of my application in ImmiAccount mean?', look under the heading 'Information requested' for what I'm talking about (sorry i'm not allowed to post links but that doc should come up on a google search).
> 
> If you haven't had a CO assigned but you already have the completed police checks, I would just upload them. I imagine the CO would just see them when they look at all your other evidence.


The department notification button appeared in the "Application Status" section of my account today, when my CO made the request for additional info/medical. Just below the "Application submitted" and "Application fee paid" list.


----------



## Uhtred

They're coming through thick and fast now - end of July by my reckoning. Hopefully it continues and I get my grant early Feb.


----------



## JanneKL

Early/mid Feb would be great, earlier would be an amazing Christmas gift


----------



## Uhtred

Anyone applied through London with any news?


----------



## JanneKL

Not since the request for info/medical c. 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Uhtred

So new year, any new grants from the London embassy to talk about?

Seems that things slowed down massively in December and over the Xmas/NY break.

I'm 2 weeks shy of 4 months since I applied and yet to hear a peep.


----------



## Uhtred

Also forget to add was interesting reading above about not receiving an email request but a new button appearing on the immi account. 

I'll start checking daily again haha.


----------



## koalakate

Will start doing this daily too!!
Reaching the 5 month mark and not been asked for the medical/police check yet. Next week??


----------



## Uhtred

I called the London Embassy today to let them know I was going to Oz on holiday next month. 

During the call I spoke about not having a CO yet to which I was then told that I have been assigned one. Reckons I may get contact too but London processing is definitely still 10-14 months - although did add some CO'S have been getting them turned around in 5-9 months.


----------



## JanneKL

Uhtred said:


> processing is definitely still 10-14 months - although did add some CO'S have been getting them turned around in 5-9 months.


Let's hope we all got one of the fast COs


----------



## koalakate

Yes I emailed them before Xmas too and was told the same; we have a case officer but still the official waiting time is 10-14 mths. We were just relieved someone was looking at our application. We haven't heard anything so assume this is good news. Will let you know once the medical/police check are requested.


----------



## Uhtred

koalakate said:


> Yes I emailed them before Xmas too and was told the same; we have a case officer but still the official waiting time is 10-14 mths. We were just relieved someone was looking at our application. We haven't heard anything so assume this is good news. Will let you know once the medical/police check are requested.


It's surprising you've not been asked for them yet given you did apply in August. Have you considered just doing them now? I mean there wouldn't be a risk of them expiring before grant as technically you've only got 9 months left to wait.

I saw a mid July granted from London in 5 months - one of the lucky ones.


----------



## koalakate

Yes, I think we were just waiting to hear something, anything! We are going to look into at the end of this week anyway. We are leaving as soon as my son finishes his GCSEs in June, and are planning to travel around Asia to Oz so we want to get booking things now, etc. I know it's a bit of a risk but we can always wait in Asia until the visa has been granted. 
I saw the lucky July applicant. This makes me think we must be soon, surely.


----------



## Uhtred

Fingers crossed once the request comes in then you'll get granted as soon as you submit the requested documents. 

I'm on holiday in Oz next month and ideally wanted to be granted so I could activate then. If not then we are aiming for September.


----------



## JanneKL

Uhtred said:


> Fingers crossed once the request comes in then you'll get granted as soon as you submit the requested documents.


I submitted the requested doc a month ago, my medical clearance was up on their system (and my immi account) a few days later, but no grant (notice to leave Australia for the grant) yet.

I don't think submitting the requested docs means you'll be granted the visa shortly after. I know there have been cases like that on the forum, but I don't think that's how it usually goes.


----------



## Uhtred

Ahhhhh ok. Well Janne you are on the 5 months mark shortly so will be interesting if that's when your grant comes in. Would be true to form then for the July grants we saw.


----------



## JanneKL

Yeah, fingers crossed. But I think with the holidays and many people having taken days/weeks off, there might be a delay.

I'm slowly going mad not being able to work. Might go to a Volunteering open day tomorrow. Maybe I can find something nice and useful to do!


----------



## Laura88

6 months, 10 days and counting - no grant yet, very stressful! I know that the "processing time is 10-14 months" but it's so disheartening seeing so many people approved within approximately 5 months (and some sooner, I've noticed!) only to have to wait in limbo even longer.


----------



## Uhtred

Laura88 said:


> 6 months, 10 days and counting - no grant yet, very stressful! I know that the "processing time is 10-14 months" but it's so disheartening seeing so many people approved within approximately 5 months (and some sooner, I've noticed!) only to have to wait in limbo even longer.


Was there any issues with your application? Perhaps not that straightforward which has taken extra time?


----------



## Laura88

We've been together 6 years and our relationship is registered here in Queensland. There should be no issues that I can think of - our only thought is that maybe due to my partner'a background in the British Army they have had to do additional checks.. really we have no idea.


----------



## Uhtred

Strange that - assuming when you first had CO contact all they wanted was the medical and no additional statements etc?

Perhaps call them in London and ask.


----------



## koalakate

I'm sure you will be next! They will start issuing grants again soon for this month and I bet you'll be approved then. Let us know once you hear. We are going to go ahead and book our medical this week (been waiting 5 months to hear and still waiting!!)



Laura88 said:


> 6 months, 10 days and counting - no grant yet, very stressful! I know that the "processing time is 10-14 months" but it's so disheartening seeing so many people approved within approximately 5 months (and some sooner, I've noticed!) only to have to wait in limbo even longer.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Hi There

I'm an Aussie - we live in the UK and we have applied for my Husband's Partner Visa for us to move to Australia. We have a holiday planned this year - Is it still okay to just apply for the E-Visitor Visa online as we have done for trips to Aus in the past, or is there a different visa required due to being mid application?

Many thanks!


----------



## JanneKL

E-Visitor is fine if you are just visiting and staying less than 3 months. I'm here on the E-Visitor, too.

Just let IMMI know that you are in AUS in case they are ready to grant the Partner Visa. They can't do that while your husband is onshore.



SimplyRhi said:


> Hi There
> 
> I'm an Aussie - we live in the UK and we have applied for my Husband's Partner Visa for us to move to Australia. We have a holiday planned this year - Is it still okay to just apply for the E-Visitor Visa online as we have done for trips to Aus in the past, or is there a different visa required due to being mid application?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## SimplyRhi

JanneKL said:


> E-Visitor is fine if you are just visiting and staying less than 3 months. I'm here on the E-Visitor, too.


Excellent! Thank you! That is what I assumed - and then thought I had best check!


----------



## clyde114

Laura88 said:


> 6 months, 10 days and counting - no grant yet, very stressful! I know that the "processing time is 10-14 months" but it's so disheartening seeing so many people approved within approximately 5 months (and some sooner, I've noticed!) only to have to wait in limbo even longer.


Hi there, feel your pain, although we're a month or so behind, hopefully the CO's will get back to work soon after there Xmas break!


----------



## lisa030

I just wondering to know may you know contact of debtors of Australia government? I would like to know as to whether I have a debt? 

Thank u


----------



## koalakate

Today we received the email to organise our health and police check. I have also been approved as the sponsor! We have 28 days to complete the checks. Exciting! Hope you all hear something soon.


----------



## Uhtred

koalakate said:


> Today we received the email to organise our health and police check. I have also been approved as the sponsor! We have 28 days to complete the checks. Exciting! Hope you all hear something soon.


Happy for you. Glad the ball is finally rolling and you've had contact.


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> Excellent! Thank you! That is what I assumed - and then thought I had best check!


I'll be on an e-visitor next month. I called last week and the guy at the embassy told me I didn't actually have to tell them if I apply for my e-visitor through the same immi account.

Apparently they can see that you've got the e-visitor. They then also know if you are onshore as you'll pass through immigration so known to contact you about leaving.


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats Koalakate! Great to see they're back from the holidays!

Good to know, Uhtred! I mean in this day and age with everything being done electronically, you would expect that, right? I think you're still meant to provide a different contact address if you are away for more than 2(?) weeks, though?


----------



## Uhtred

JanneKL said:


> Congrats Koalakate! Great to see they're back from the holidays!
> 
> Good to know, Uhtred! I mean in this day and age with everything being done electronically, you would expect that, right? I think you're still meant to provide a different contact address if you are away for more than 2(?) weeks, though?


Wouldn't have a clue on the contact details. Again would assume they could contact you via email or your immi account if it's specific to your application.

We are away for 3.5 weeks and the guy on the phone didn't seem bothered. If ever in doubt give them a call, I had to wait for a bit but the guy was helpful and happy to even tell me I had a CO.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred - I hadnt even thought that the E-visitor would be an application through Immiaccount! That makes sense! It's been a couple years since applying for one, and we don't go until August, so i haven't even bothered to look into it. 
Im secretly hoping we will have an approved grant by then and that we can use the trip as activation!

KoalaKate - Thats fab news!! Yay!

Edit to add: When we booked our flights for our trip over we uploaded a copy onto the application so they are aware of our plans.


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> Uhtred - I hadnt even thought that the E-visitor would be an application through Immiaccount! That makes sense! It's been a couple years since applying for one, and we don't go until August, so i haven't even bothered to look into it.
> Im secretly hoping we will have an approved grant by then and that we can use the trip as activation!
> 
> KoalaKate - Thats fab news!! Yay!
> 
> Edit to add: When we booked our flights for our trip over we uploaded a copy onto the application so they are aware of our plans.


Think I just replied to you in the other forum.

Hope you do it granted prior to your holiday, makes it so much more easier.


----------



## JanneKL

SimplyRhi said:


> I hadnt even thought that the E-visitor would be an application through Immiaccount!


It's free through the IMMi Account (and easy to do), while when getting it through a travel agent, they usually charge you...


----------



## hitchik

*Visa granted*



Laura88 said:


> 6 months, 10 days and counting - no grant yet, very stressful! I know that the "processing time is 10-14 months" but it's so disheartening seeing so many people approved within approximately 5 months (and some sooner, I've noticed!) only to have to wait in limbo even longer.


Hi everyone,

Some exciting news for me. We got our 309 and 100 today!!! It's been 6.5 months since we applied.

NO longer have to check emails every hour like an obsessive maniac.

I wish everyone the best of luck with the process and your futures together


----------



## Uhtred

hitchik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some exciting news for me. We got our 309 and 100 today!!! It's been 6.5 months since we applied.
> 
> NO longer have to check emails every hour like an obsessive maniac.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck with the process and your futures together


CONGRATS!!!!

Did you have any contact from your CO other than the request documents and then your grant?


----------



## hitchik

None at all


----------



## partnervisaapp

koalakate said:


> Today we received the email to organise our health and police check. I have also been approved as the sponsor! We have 28 days to complete the checks. Exciting! Hope you all hear something soon.


Hi Koalakate, how did you find out you were approved as a sponsor, does the status of your application on your sponsor immi account change?

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## koalakate

Yes the status 'submitted' changed to 'approved.' Hope you hear something soon.



partnervisaapp said:


> Hi Koalakate, how did you find out you were approved as a sponsor, does the status of your application on your sponsor immi account change?
> 
> Thanks and good luck!


----------



## SimplyRhi

hitchik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some exciting news for me. We got our 309 and 100 today!!! It's been 6.5 months since we applied.
> 
> NO longer have to check emails every hour like an obsessive maniac.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck with the process and your futures together


Thats Fantastic! Congratulations! And 6.5 months is super quick!


----------



## SimplyRhi

We are playing with the idea of getting medical and police check done before it is requested by a CO. We know its a gamble in terms of timing and the risk of it expiring before grant or leaving a limited time for activation, but am interested in what everyone else's thoughts are and what they did? 

We have a very simple application. Married for 7 years, lived together for 9 and we have 3 children, all Australian Citizens. No previous marriages etc. I'm hoping the application won't take the full 10-14 month current timings..... 

We applied in November...


----------



## Kaffee

SimplyRhi said:


> We applied in November...


We applied in November 2015 (PMV) and because of my availability to travel for my medical I got it done in February. I am now concerned that I will have to get it redone for my 820 application. If you don't have that worry it might be worth the risk.


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> We are playing with the idea of getting medical and police check done before it is requested by a CO. We know its a gamble in terms of timing and the risk of it expiring before grant or leaving a limited time for activation, but am interested in what everyone else's thoughts are and what they did?
> 
> We have a very simple application. Married for 7 years, lived together for 9 and we have 3 children, all Australian Citizens. No previous marriages etc. I'm hoping the application won't take the full 10-14 month current timings.....
> 
> We applied in November...


I got mine done a week after applying. Not sure why, suppose we weighed up the potential issues but wanted it done and attached.


----------



## JanneKL

SimplyRhi said:


> We are playing with the idea of getting medical and police check done before it is requested by a CO. We know its a gamble in terms of timing and the risk of it expiring before grant or leaving a limited time for activation, but am interested in what everyone else's thoughts are and what they did?


I got the police checks (UK and Germany) done while I was still in Europe (that was about 3 months after submitting the application. Wanted to get it done before flying over to Australia.

Waited for the medical to be in Australia. It was cheaper, service was offered in city of residence (no 7 hour return trip) and it was further into the application (around 4 months in, so within the 14 months). Made an appointment and by coincidence I received the request for the medical the morning before I had the medical anyway.

I guess if you wait a few months, 3-5 months, you should be fine in terms of expiration.

I wanted to wait a bit, because I was keen on getting the request by IMMI. Simply because the request would show me that someone has actually looked at the application. While when you submit everything with it, you might not have any contact at all (until grant or refusal) and you wouldn't neccessarily know if your application has been looked at.


----------



## Suzzyq

hitchik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some exciting news for me. We got our 309 and 100 today!!! It's been 6.5 months since we applied.
> 
> NO longer have to check emails every hour like an obsessive maniac.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck with the process and your futures together


That's great news, and gives me hope that not all waiting times are over a year. We put my visa application in at the beginning of November '16 but we're hoping to leave early September this year. 
Best of luck and congratulations.


----------



## Suzzyq

SimplyRhi said:


> We are playing with the idea of getting medical and police check done before it is requested by a CO. We know its a gamble in terms of timing and the risk of it expiring before grant or leaving a limited time for activation, but am interested in what everyone else's thoughts are and what they did?
> 
> We have a very simple application. Married for 7 years, lived together for 9 and we have 3 children, all Australian Citizens. No previous marriages etc. I'm hoping the application won't take the full 10-14 month current timings.....
> 
> We applied in November...


Yes, we're hoping that same and that ours is also simply, together 10 years, living together for 7. Not married, no kids (couple of cats though) and no previous marriages. 
I'm just finding that I'm so impatient now that we have decided to take the step to move back I just want to get on with it, feeling a bit in limbo as I'm sure so everyone is. 
Wishing you and your family the best of luck.


----------



## JanneKL

Guys, guys! I just got the letter from IMMI! They are ready to grant my visa once I leave the country! So exciting! It's been 5 months and 1 day since we applied!


----------



## Uhtred

JanneKL said:


> Guys, guys! I just got the letter from IMMI! They are ready to grant my visa once I leave the country! So exciting! It's been 5 months and 1 day since we applied!


Superb news. Congratulations.

Nice to see they're still working to almost 5 months. Hope for us all.


----------



## SimplyRhi

JanneKL said:


> Guys, guys! I just got the letter from IMMI! They are ready to grant my visa once I leave the country! So exciting! It's been 5 months and 1 day since we applied!


Woo! Congratulations!


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> Woo! Congratulations!


Have you got the code to be able to make the signature like yours? Clicked the link but the instructions are shocking - that or the page isn't displaying what I need.

Ta.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred said:


> Have you got the code to be able to make the signature like yours? Clicked the link but the instructions are shocking - that or the page isn't displaying what I need.
> 
> Ta.


I used the link from someone else's - try this one and see if this is easier? 
Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> I used the link from someone else's - try this one and see if this is easier?
> Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline


That link is so much better. Thanks.

Hopefully it's working now.


----------



## Uhtred

Anyone other than Janne heard anything today?


----------



## Kaffee

Uhtred said:


> That link is so much better. Thanks.
> 
> Hopefully it's working now.


You have probably now got a time line but you need to copy and paste the horrible looking code to your Signature to get it come up on each post.


----------



## Uhtred

Kaffee said:


> You have probably now got a time line but you need to copy and paste the horrible looking code to your Signature to get it come up on each post.


Yeah got it thanks. Tried earlier and it said done then didn't show. Tried again and worked.


----------



## JanneKL

Thanks guys! Hope you get contacted/granted soon, too! 
My CO is N. She seems to be one of the faster ones 

Uhtred: there often is a delay. When I updated the timeline it didn't show right away. It usually took at least a day or so to register. No clue why.


----------



## Laura88

Hi Janne, that's amazing news I'm so happy for you! My partner is currently in Australia on a tourist visa while we wait as well (we got too impatient being apart). Just wondering - when they send you through the letter asking you to leave so that they can process the grant, do they give you a timeline of when you have to go? We're sitting here anxiously waiting him having to pack his bags and go on a little solo holiday!


----------



## JanneKL

Laura88 said:


> Hi Janne, that's amazing news I'm so happy for you! My partner is currently in Australia on a tourist visa while we wait as well (we got too impatient being apart). Just wondering - when they send you through the letter asking you to leave so that they can process the grant, do they give you a timeline of when you have to go? We're sitting here anxiously waiting him having to pack his bags and go on a little solo holiday!


Thank you! It's such a relief! I can finally start looking for work! Fingers crossed it's your turn soon!

They gave me a date for the last possible initial entry (based on the expiry of my first police certificate) which is in November, and a 28-day deadline to respond to their letter and let them know what the plans were.
But no "you have to leave within the next 14 days" or similar.


----------



## Laura88

Oh that's pretty handy! We were convinced they would write to us and tell us that he had to leave immediately so it's good to hear that we can sort it out in our own time! 

Hopefully we aren't too far off as every day is a constant struggle without having any news!!


----------



## JanneKL

Laura88 said:


> Hopefully we aren't too far off as every day is a constant struggle without having any news!!


Particularly as you applied before we did...


----------



## kel

Hi all.

My fiancé and I applied for the offshore partner visa last year:

Applied: 17/08/2016
Health check requested: 20/08/2016
Health check submitted: 26/08/2016
Police check requested: 20/08/2016
Police check submitted: 12/11/2016

We've had no further information back from the Immi department.
We are going through the London embassy. My fiancé is Swiss.

Does anyone have any similar stories to share?


----------



## JanneKL

kel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My fiancé and I applied for the offshore partner visa last year:
> 
> Applied: 17/08/2016
> Health check requested: 20/08/2016
> Health check submitted: 26/08/2016
> Police check requested: 20/08/2016
> Police check submitted: 12/11/2016
> 
> We've had no further information back from the Immi department.
> We are going through the London embassy. My fiancé is Swiss.
> 
> Does anyone have any similar stories to share?


Looks like you applied a day after us. We got our approval yesterday. Maybe you are next? What is the initial of your CO?


----------



## kel

JanneKL said:


> Looks like you applied a day after us. We got our approval yesterday. Maybe you are next? What is the initial of your CO?


We haven't been assigned a CO. Unless my fiancé has missed something in her emails...

Did you have an agent or did you apply for it yourself? I note that for my sponsor application it simply says received, not approved. Is this unusual?


----------



## JanneKL

kel said:


> We haven't been assigned a CO. Unless my fiancé has missed something in her emails...
> 
> Did you have an agent or did you apply for it yourself? I note that for my sponsor application it simply says received, not approved. Is this unusual?


Who sent the request for the police check and the medical then? My request was signed with a name.

We did our own application. No agent involved.

The sponsor appication status should change to "approved" at some point. My partner's sponsor status changed at the beginning of Dec (about 3.5 months into the applications) and a day or two later I received the request for additional info and the medical (police checks submitted earlier).


----------



## kel

JanneKL said:


> Who sent the request for the police check and the medical then? My request was signed with a name.
> 
> We did our own application. No agent involved.
> 
> The sponsor appication status should change to "approved" at some point. My partner's sponsor status changed at the beginning of Dec (about 3.5 months into the applications) and a day or two later I received the request for additional info and the medical (police checks submitted earlier).


Hi Janne, I'll ask her about the notification she received. Was your request clear that you'd be assigned a CO? Her health check simply says, "Health clearance provided - no action required
(11111177)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

That's all we have.


----------



## Laura88

Hi Kel,

If you look in your mailbox at the bottom of the request or in the email notification that you've received correspondence, there should be a case officer's name there.


----------



## Kaffee

My sponsors status was never changed to approved but visa was granted


----------



## kel

Laura88 said:


> Hi Kel,
> 
> If you look in your mailbox at the bottom of the request or in the email notification that you've received correspondence, there should be a case officer's name there. We were only given a first name - does anyone else have Monika?


Was the request in your personal mail box or the immi mail box?


----------



## Laura88

Well I am the authorised recipient for correspondence so I received an email to my personal email address advising us of correspondence received. In your immi account mailbox, there should be a "covering letter" as an attachment to your request for information which should be signed off with "Yours Sincerely, (Case Officer Name)"


----------



## JanneKL

kel said:


> Was the request in your personal mail box or the immi mail box?


What Laura said. Also the correspondence notification sent to the email addy should have a PDF attachment with exactly the same document they have uploaded in the correspondence section of the IMMI account.

Laura, I had a different CO. As far as I know we're not suposed to name our CO (not sure if that a forum rule). Usually people just use the initia(s).


----------



## Laura88

Laura, I had a different CO. As far as I know we're not suposed to name our CO (not sure if that a forum rule). Usually people just use the initia(s).[/QUOTE]

Thanks Janne, I have edited my post. Wasn't aware of that rule!


----------



## Uhtred

JanneKL said:


> Thanks guys! Hope you get contacted/granted soon, too!
> My CO is N. She seems to be one of the faster ones
> 
> Uhtred: there often is a delay. When I updated the timeline it didn't show right away. It usually took at least a day or so to register. No clue why.


Ahhh I've already been told when I called them that my CO is J. Glad you've been granted true to form on that 5 month mark.

Bit of luck I get mine around Feb 13th then I'll be one happy man.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred said:


> Ahhh I've already been told when I called them that my CO is J. Glad you've been granted true to form on that 5 month mark.
> 
> Bit of luck I get mine around Feb 13th then I'll be one happy man.


How soon did you call to ask if you had a case officer Uhtred? Recently?

This waiting game totally sucks! We decided to get the ball rolling and book medical though - so sent the booking form off yesterday and they call within 24hrs to book an appointment - feels good to be doing something rather than sitting and waiting!


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> How soon did you call to ask if you had a case officer Uhtred? Recently?
> 
> This waiting game totally sucks! We decided to get the ball rolling and book medical though - so sent the booking form off yesterday and they call within 24hrs to book an appointment - feels good to be doing something rather than sitting and waiting!


I called 2 weeks ago as wanted to query if I had to tell them I was on holiday to Oz in Feb. Would say I was just shy of 4 months since application.

Guy on the phone told me I did have a CO.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred said:


> I called 2 weeks ago as wanted to query if I had to tell them I was on holiday to Oz in Feb. Would say I was just shy of 4 months since application.
> 
> Guy on the phone told me I did have a CO.


Thank you. I didn't think to ask anything when i phoned - didn't give any details, just asked the question.... Maybe i'll see what the phone line is like later....


----------



## Uhtred

Yeah maybe call with another query but then just drop it in - they can't comment on how long it will take is all.

Just seen another forum, UK applicant applied 22 July had their grant today. The didn't front load and waited for CO request for Police and medical.


----------



## kel

JanneKL said:


> Who sent the request for the police check and the medical then? My request was signed with a name.
> 
> We did our own application. No agent involved.
> 
> The sponsor appication status should change to "approved" at some point. My partner's sponsor status changed at the beginning of Dec (about 3.5 months into the applications) and a day or two later I received the request for additional info and the medical (police checks submitted earlier).


Hi JanneKL, one more question: Did you apply for the visa online or via mail? We have applied online. My partner simply received a notification saying that she can now book an appointment for your health check. After the health check the doctor submits the result of the health check directly to the immigration department. Now, in our application, it simply says:
"Health clearance provided - no action required
(11111177)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


----------



## JanneKL

We applied online.

Maybe COs handle it differently? I received a two or three page PDF with a proper coverletter and then more details further back. It appeared in my IMMI inbox and a notification incl. the PDF was sent to my email accout. 
All proper with letter head etc. like the visa grant letter.

I had the same health assessment message pop up. The day of my medical it said something like medical assessment in progress and then a few days later when they had completed all checks, I had the same message as you.

How did your partner get notified? Email? Or did she just randomly check her IMMI account and saw that she had a message there?


----------



## SimplyRhi

EEP. So i just phoned to ask a question and then asked about a CO. She initially said " Oh, its pretty early to be assigned a CO, oh, no, actually yes, you have been assigned a CO" That to me is good news!


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> EEP. So i just phoned to ask a question and then asked about a CO. She initially said " Oh, its pretty early to be assigned a CO, oh, no, actually yes, you have been assigned a CO" That to me is good news!


Might not mean you hear from them for a little bit but it's good to know isn't it.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred said:


> Might not mean you hear from them for a little bit but it's good to know isn't it.


Definitely. Like the application isn't just floating in the air.. So if we now do the medical and PC then i'm hopeful for a grant before we fly at the end of July...


----------



## kel

koalakate said:


> Applied the 18th August. No news yet. Let me know when you get your CO assigned.


Hi Koalakate,

I've been flicking through thread pages and see that you've applied for your 309 1 day after us. How are you tracking?


----------



## koalakate

Our medicals/police check were requested on the 11th January. We have the medical booked for the 3rd February and have completed the police check. We had an email from our CO (headed letter) with the initial L. Once we have finished the medical/police check we have to click a button to inform our CO we have uploaded the necessary documents (it says " Information provided" button).

On the cover letter the subject line says Partner 309, so I'm assume we will not be rewarded the 100 straight away. I was unsure if we would qualify as my son is an Australian citizen but my husband's (applicants) step child.

I'm sure you'll hear soon.



kel said:


> Hi Koalakate,
> 
> I've been flicking through thread pages and see that you've applied for your 309 1 day after us. How are you tracking?


----------



## SimplyRhi

My husband had his medical done yesterday, with the referral letter from immiaccount that says the Permanent 100, so I guess our application was assessed in the beginning stages and went straight to the 100 and skipped the 309 (as expected - but nice to know it was 'assessed'. Hopefully front loading from this point will help speed up the final decision. Going to do PC this weekend. 

Uhtred, are you eligible for the 100 straight away?


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> My husband had his medical done yesterday, with the referral letter from immiaccount that says the Permanent 100, so I guess our application was assessed in the beginning stages and went straight to the 100 and skipped the 309 (as expected - but nice to know it was 'assessed'. Hopefully front loading from this point will help speed up the final decision. Going to do PC this weekend.
> 
> Uhtred, are you eligible for the 100 straight away?


I'd hope so - we've got a child together but was just shy of 2 years when we applied.

I'm not sure if my medical form said 100 too. Think they all do as technically that's the visa we've actually applied for in its entirety


----------



## SimplyRhi

Uhtred said:


> I'm not sure if my medical form said 100 too. Think they all do as technically that's the visa we've actually applied for in its entirety


Ahhh.. That could make sense! Darn - there goes my excitement that it had been seen to! ha!

Can ANYONE else comment on what their medical referral letter stated to confirm??


----------



## Uhtred

SimplyRhi said:


> Ahhh.. That could make sense! Darn - there goes my excitement that it had been seen to! ha!
> 
> Can ANYONE else comment on what their medical referral letter stated to confirm??


Sorry to burst your bubble there - I'm 99% sure mine showed the same though. I remember thinking the same thing at the time.


----------



## koalakate

Yes the referral letter on immi said 100 (I think that's a general letter for all). However, on our request email it does say 309.


----------



## JanneKL

My medical referral said 100 too. Not sure if they will acknowledge our 3.5 year (at time of application) relationship as we only lived together for the last 12 months of that. Before it was long-distance. 

Letter asking me to leave Australia did not state either subclass. Only said "migration visa". Will see if we get the 100 once I leave Australia in late Feb.

Also the referral letter is generated pretty much right away once you've submitted and paid the visa application. I was able to download it from day 1. It's highly unlikely that someone had a quick look to decide if we qualify for the 100 right away.


----------



## SimplyRhi

JanneKL said:


> My medical referral said 100 too. Not sure if they will acknowledge our 3.5 year (at time of application) relationship as we only lived together for the last 12 months of that. Before it was long-distance.
> 
> Letter asking me to leave Australia did not state either subclass. Only said "migration visa". Will see if we get the 100 once I leave Australia in late Feb.
> 
> Also the referral letter is generated pretty much right away once you've submitted and paid the visa application. I was able to download it from day 1. It's highly unlikely that someone had a quick look to decide if we qualify for the 100 right away.


Cool, thanks! We qualify for the 100 anyway - but as Uhtred says - it makes sense to have 100 on the letter as that it the end result requiring the health check i guess!

We ended up having contact from CO the day after we did the medical anyway, asking for Police check and an additional document. Given 28 days to provide, then the wait begins again!


----------



## Tassiegirl25

Hi can anyone advise on the current waiting time for a PMV lodged in London?
Thanks


----------



## JanneKL

Officially 12-14 months (and that's what you should plan with to not be disappointed), but recently there have been a number of cases were visas have been granted within 4-6 months. However, that depends on how convincing your application is and, as we learned recently, how lucky you are with the CO assignment. Some COs are apparently quite quick in processing their work load, some actually do take close to a year.


----------



## Tassiegirl25

Thankyou so much for the information... your advice about preparing for the longer time frame is good. I guess patience will be the key!


----------



## JanneKL

Better to mentally prepare for a longer wait and then be surprised by a shorter processing time than the other way around


----------



## Uhtred

And definitely try not to get disheartened when you go onto forums and see others getting grants or contact even if they've applied after you.

Whilst they work applications in order, we don't know why people are contacted at different times etc. 

Just got to go with the flow.


----------



## Tassiegirl25

Thankyou! I will take the advice on board and stay positive when the time comes!


----------



## c_h

Hi has anyone got news of recent partner visas from London? Haven't seen any grants in ages, I'm wondering if things have slowed down a bit, all quiet.......


----------



## Uhtred

Someone on another forum got their grant today from London - 5 months and 9 days after applying.


----------



## Suzzyq

Hi everyone,
We got our CO assigned yesterday, a week shy of 3 months which seems to be about right from what I have seen of others timelines.
Our CO is A, does anyone know what she's like?
Thanks


----------



## Vicky11

Hello, sorry to jump into this discussion, but I will be part of it soon if someone will tell me which number on Australian birth certificate(Queensland) is the correct one? WE have 2 numbers one on the top right corner with letter and one on the first line. Did u have to fill the same info in or it's just on the new forms??


----------



## CanadianChristina

Sorry, forgive my ignorance - when you say 'grant' you mean the temp visa?


----------



## kel

Is anyone still waiting for a CO to be assigned after more than 6 months waiting?


----------



## lisa030

Hello! 
May someone knows: 
I got PMV300 visa already and plan on to get married in oz. 
The question is ; Do we have to submit partner visa immediately after marriage OR until PMV300 is valid???

Thanks


----------



## gugisele1

Ah ok, Maybe that is what i am looking for


----------



## Kaffee

lisa030 said:


> Hello!
> May someone knows:
> I got PMV300 visa already and plan on to get married in oz.
> The question is ; Do we have to submit partner visa immediately after marriage OR until PMV300 is valid???
> 
> Thanks


You have to submit it BEFORE the PMV runs out


----------



## koalakate

You will have a CO but because you front loaded your application you won't have heard from them. We applied the 18th August (heard from CO on the 12th Jan to complete medical/pc). We are just waiting now. I imagine we will hear within the next month. Hopefully!


kel said:


> Is anyone still waiting for a CO to be assigned after more than 6 months waiting?


----------



## koalakate

We got our visa today! 309! Applied 18th August, just shy of 6 months. We are very happy.


----------



## Kaffee

koalakate said:


> We got our visa today! 309! Applied 18th August, just shy of 6 months. We are very happy.


Congratulations! Good luck with your move.


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats, Koalakate!
Where will you be moving to?


----------



## koalakate

Near to the Whitsundays. We move on the 5th July but arrive in Brisbane on the 9th August (travelling around Sri Lanka, Laos etc). Lots to plan now...
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## SimplyRhi

We got our grant today! Straight to 100!! VERY exciting!! Complete shock!!


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats, SimplyRhi! Fantastic that you got the 100!
Still hoping we'll get that too, but I won't find out until I leave Australia in about 1.5 weeks.

Koalakate: Whitsundays...nice!


----------



## JanneKL

Uhtred, Laura88, any news on your end?


----------



## Uhtred

JanneKL said:


> Uhtred, Laura88, any news on your end?


Nothing here.

There's 3 of us on another forum, all applied early to mid September and yet to hear a thing.

That said there was two grants yesterday for late September and November so at least they're working through them again.


----------



## JanneKL

Maybe you were just very unlucky in the CO lottery. Fingers crossed you'll hear something soon!


----------



## Uhtred

You and me both. Bit frustrating when they say they work in date received order but nothing you can do but wait.


----------



## JanneKL

Right, so I left Australia on Tuesday afternoon, and by the time I got to Dubai, I found emails from IMMI in my inbox. I guess as soon as I scanned my passport at Sydney airport and dropped off my departure card, DIBP updated their system and my visa was granted.
And the best thing is that they gave us the 100 straight away! We had hoped for it, but didn't really expect it. Looks like our CO recognised out 2.5 years long-distance as defacto, not just the last year and a bit that we've lived together in the UK! So happy! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys who haven't heard back, yet!


----------



## Uhtred

Congrats mate. 

I'm off to Aus tomorrow and still no sign of my grant. Can't really afford to leave when there for a few days just to get my visa if they grant it when on holiday.

Looks like I'll be back before September.


----------



## JanneKL

Not even to NZ? Maybe you'll be lucky and one of the airlines has some good deals on.

My eVisitor was going to be up by the end of Feb, that's why I didn't leave in January when they sent me the initial letter. This way I was able to combine my return trip, visiting friends and family in Europe, organising shipping of my household items (big move from Chester to Canberra starting on Friday!) and the visa activation.

Maybe it'll work out in a similar way for you. Have a safe flight!


----------



## Kaffee

Congratulations! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Uhtred

Have been on the other forums but not updated here. 

Got my grant Monday - well my letter to say I need to leave Oz so they can grant me. A bit of a shame they couldn't do it Friday before I flew out on holiday but at least I'm finally there. 

Good luck to those still waiting - have seen 4 grants for early to mid September applicants this week.


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats Uhtred! Finally! Glad it didn't take that long for you either!


----------



## koalakate

Congratulations! It will be such relief!


----------



## Suzzyq

Buzzing, I got my visa granted today - one day shy of 4 months and even better its gone straight to the 100. 
Now we can get on with moving everything forwarded.
Best of luck everyone.
x


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats! That's really quick!


----------



## CanadianChristina

How long do you get once a decision is made? Four months is so quick, I lodged online application bit last night, was only hoping I'd hear by end of year


----------



## JanneKL

CanadianChristina said:


> How long do you get once a decision is made? Four months is so quick, I lodged online application bit last night, was only hoping I'd hear by end of year


Do you mean how long until you have to make your first entry to Australia?

Before the first of your Police checks or medical expires.


----------



## CanadianChristina

Yes, sorry for lack of clarity.
You pass everything in, you get your police checks and health check and finally you get word you've been granted - how long do they generally give you to sort yourself to move/enter Australia with your partner visa?


----------



## JanneKL

CanadianChristina said:


> Yes, sorry for lack of clarity.
> You pass everything in, you get your police checks and health check and finally you get word you've been granted - how long do they generally give you to sort yourself to move/enter Australia with your partner visa?


The first entry has to be before your first police check or medical expires. So depending on when you got you medical/PC, that'll be your last date of arrival (12 months from date on document). If you want to make sure you have more time, don't do submit your police check(s) and or medical at the beginning. Wait until they ask for it, and get it then.

In my case for example, I submitted the PCs about 3 months after I applied and waited for them to request the medical. First police check expires in mid-Nov 2017, therefore that would be my deadline to enter Australia. However, if you need more time to sort you move, you can just fly to Aus for a holiday to activate your visa and then go back to Canada to do whatever you need to do (finish work, organise the move etc)


----------



## jlhall91

Hey, can i please ask when you first applied for your visa? Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## jlhall91

Hey, may i ask what your situation with your partner was to be granted the subclass 100 straight away? I have been with my Australian partner for five years but not married, lived together for plus three years. I have not had any mention of it being put straight to 100 at all...


----------



## tijanaoc

jlhall91 said:


> Hey, may i ask what your situation with your partner was to be granted the subclass 100 straight away? I have been with my Australian partner for five years but not married, lived together for plus three years. I have not had any mention of it being put straight to 100 at all...


Usually when the (committed aspect of the) relationship is over three years long it goes straight to 100, as stated on border.gov.au



> Long term relationship
> 
> If you have been in a long term relationship with your partner, your permanent Partner visa (subclass 100) will be granted immediately after the temporary Partner visa (subclass 309).
> 
> Long term relationship
> 
> We consider you have been in a long term relationship if, at the time you lodged your application, you had been with your partner for either:
> 
> three years or more
> two years or more and you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship.
> 
> You will need to provide documents that show you have been in your relationship for this length of time and if applicable, that you have a dependent child.


----------



## jlhall91

*Granted Partner 100*

Hey everyone! Just thought i would share some great news. I got granted my partner visa subclass 309 and then one minute later subclass 100 after just 2 months and 1 day!! I am over the moon and wish you all the best of luck with your applications! I hope they are as speedy as mine


----------



## tijanaoc

Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations  - very happy for you! That is an superfast turnaround!
Hope ours is as fast as that (once we actually get to lodging it  )


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats! 2 months! And I thought my 5 months was fast already!


----------



## JanneKL

The Berlin Embassy has a visa grant summary table. I thought it might be interesting and helpful to do the same for the London thread.
Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months	
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100,	7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months	
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months	
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months 
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months


----------



## hmw79

Hi all - it looks like there are some very quick 2017 approvals! I submitted some additional information requested by my CO at the beginning of the month (within the 3 days stipulated), and all other facets of my application are complete (medical, police checks). We were requested to provide a 10 year address history (both me and sponsor). 
Does anyone else have experience of the 'additional information' piece (not necessarily for this type of evidence) and what happens after? Thanks!


----------



## JanneKL

Sorry for the delay.

I had a request for an additional statement on countries that I have lived in (last 10 years, more than 12 months). I just supplied the the statement they asked for and never heard of it again. About 1.5 months later I receievd the "please leave AUS, we're ready to grant the visa"-letter.

It's normal that they request additional information if they feel they need more details. You should be glad it was only administrative info and not the request to provide more relationship evidence...

Having contact with your CO within a few weeks of lodgement is very quick (took about 3.5 months for us). Maybe you're in for a quick grant as well?


----------



## JanneKL

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months	
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100,	7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months	
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months	
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months 
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks


----------



## hmw79

Thanks so much, JanneKL, that's really helpful! No update/additional communication from CO as yet, hoping that no news is good news...


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

Hello All, some fantastic information on this thread! 

I am currently applying for the 309 partner visa.

Progress so far:

APR 17: Submitted application
JUN 17: Request for sponsor police checks
JUN 17: Replied with 2 police checks and request to be exempt from 1 police check do to difficulty to obtain. 

Please do continue to share your up to date progress applying from London!


----------



## JanneKL

Seems like there aren't many people who applied through London on the boards at the moment... this thread has seen more active times....


----------



## Kai_lk

Congratulations. that's super quick. you got any update when the CO was assigned? or only contacted you for the police check?


----------



## Kai_lk

CanadianChristina said:


> How long do you get once a decision is made? Four months is so quick, I lodged online application bit last night, was only hoping I'd hear by end of year


Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## panda2017

JanneKL said:


> Seems like there aren't many people who applied through London on the boards at the moment... this thread has seen more active times....


Most likely more people go looking for somewhere to get support when the process runs 8-12 months. Those of us in USA are a little jealous of the UK timelines right now!


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

Kai_lk said:


> Congratulations. that's super quick. you got any update when the CO was assigned? or only contacted you for the police check?


Yes seems quick so far  . The request for additional information was the first contact we received! How is your application going so far?


----------



## enemi

Payment made yesterday for the 309/100 visa. Currently in the midst of finalising and uploading evidence!


----------



## Kai_lk

GrizzlyHarvey said:


> Yes seems quick so far  . The request for additional information was the first contact we received! How is your application going so far?


I lodged my application in late May, havn't heard anything back yet! But hopefully will hear from the CO before August.


----------



## tijanaoc

Kai_lk said:


> I lodged my application in late May, havn't heard anything back yet! But hopefully will hear from the CO before August.


Same here!


----------



## Kai_lk

tijanaoc said:


> Same here!


Hi, &#129309;&#129309;did u lodge it in London? By yourself or through an agent?


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

tijanaoc said:


> Same here!


Sounds that there a few of us starting at similar points!

Let's keep in touch on progress here


----------



## tijanaoc

Kai_lk said:


> Hi, &#129309;&#129309;did u lodge it in London? By yourself or through an agent?


Lodged online to London High Commission, didn't use an agent.


----------



## enemi

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows whereabouts in London I can get health assessments done?

It seems in the London area according to the Australian Embassy help site, there are only 2 locations. 1 in Knightsbridge and 1 in Essex.

I initially thought that a valid health assessment with any GP would suffice.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this? Cheers.


----------



## panda2017

I strongly recommend using one of the certified doctors. We used a regular radiologist for a chest x-ray many years ago, not understanding the difference and they flagged my husband's old asthma scarring in their report. Immi in turn decided it could be from TB and we went down a rabbit-hole trying to prove that he had never had TB. In the end it was ok, but the certified doctors know exactly the kind of report to write, and have access to the electronic system to post your results directly to immigration.


----------



## JanneKL

You need a certified doc as they know the immigration requirements and are using an online system to report the results to Immi. If there are only 2 docs listed for in/near London, you'll have to go with one of them.


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

enemi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows whereabouts in London I can get health assessments done?
> 
> It seems in the London area according to the Australian Embassy help site, there are only 2 locations. 1 in Knightsbridge and 1 in Essex.
> 
> I initially thought that a valid health assessment with any GP would suffice.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of this? Cheers.


Hi, I had my health check completed a couple of months back.

I used the Bridge Clinic which is based in Maidenhead. Not London exactly I know, but It took me around 45 mins to get there from North London where I live, probably can do quicker on the right train, but I drove! It cost £290 at the time.

The Bridge Clinic- Find Us

They provided a great service, got me booked in within a week, sorted out all the IMMI stuff for me etc etc.

I had a BUPA Health check completed through work just a few months ago, but unfortunately the only thing which is accepted is through an authorised clinic.


----------



## JanneKL

Also should you plan to travel to Aus for a visit on a tourist visa a few weeks/months after applying for your partner visa, you have another option.
This is what I did.

I was based in Cheltenham at the time of application and the nearest approved docs were in Cardiff. Also the costs in the UK are a bit higher than in Australia and there are more approved clinics in Australia, reducing travel time (unless you're out in the middle of nowhere).
As I was travelling to Canberra anyway in Dec (August visa lodgement), I got an appointment here. Made it much easier and cheaper for me.


----------



## enemi

Ah that's brilliant. Cheers for the input.

Out of curiosity, if you were able to do your medical in Australia since you travelled there while in the midst of your application; do you think I'll be able to do my medical in any other countries as long as they are listed as registered options on the Immi website?

I might be travelling to South East Asia in the next 2 months and could maybe arrange to have my medical done there.

Do I need to be a citizen/live in that country in order for me to do my medical there?

Thanks!


----------



## JanneKL

I assume you can do it with any accredited doc/facility, but I'm not 100% certain. I think there aren't even accredited docs in every country, so some people will have to go abroad anyway (I think I read something about that from someone who lived in somewhere in Africa). Even Germany only has 3! docs/medical centres that can do it. 

I don't know what local rules the countries have in terms of citizenship. Maybe contact the medical centre in question and ask them if it's possible to get the exam as a foreigner done there? For me it wasn't a problem to do it in Aus and I was also in contact with the Cardiff one and nobody said anything about nationality.


----------



## enemi

Alright, that's great.

Thanks a lot JanneKL, really helpful


----------



## Kai_lk

Hi, guys
just an update on my application.
lodged in the end of May, and just received the police and medical check request on the 14th July, and we are aiming to get it done asap and see what's happening next.


----------



## tijanaoc

Kai_lk said:


> Hi, guys
> just an update on my application.
> lodged in the end of May, and just received the police and medical check request on the 14th July, and we are aiming to get it done asap and see what's happening next.


Nice, still waiting for contact over here


----------



## Kai_lk

tijanaoc said:


> Nice, still waiting for contact over here


I'm sure you will hear from them in no time.


----------



## Traveler GR

Hi guys
Does anyone know how long it may vary the current waiting time, applying for PMV in London? Im planing to apply soon . I read the processing time is geting faster 5-6 months till visa granted.


----------



## CanadianChristina

*Got my 309 visa in 4 months lodged from UK*

Hey everyone! 
I got my temporary visa offshore spousal visa on Tuesday, so figured I'd share my timeline (to give everyone waiting some hope!) I filed from London.

I submitted my application on March 14, then I was requested to provide more documents on April 20 (I wasn't in a rush because always planned to stay in UK until 2018 anyway) and had 28 days to upload my documents. I submitted my documents in full on May 15, and within six hours I had a letter requesting my health and police checks, along with my Australian husband's police checks from both UK and Oz. I already had had my Canadian one, so got medical and waited for UK police check, which took maybe 10 business days or so. My husband's Oz one took longer than the 28 days he had, so he had to upload correspondence that he was chasing them (was supposed to be within 7-10 business days! Argh!) and submitted straight away when we got them. I got my approval for my two-year 309 visa on July 18.

So I'll continue to organise myself for two years from now with saving/collecting evidence, but glad the first bit is done!


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

CanadianChristina said:


> Hey everyone!
> I got my temporary visa offshore spousal visa on Tuesday, so figured I'd share my timeline (to give everyone waiting some hope!) I filed from London.
> 
> I submitted my application on March 14, then I was requested to provide more documents on April 20 (I wasn't in a rush because always planned to stay in UK until 2018 anyway) and had 28 days to upload my documents. I submitted my documents in full on May 15, and within six hours I had a letter requesting my health and police checks, along with my Australian husband's police checks from both UK and Oz. I already had had my Canadian one, so got medical and waited for UK police check, which took maybe 10 business days or so. My husband's Oz one took longer than the 28 days he had, so he had to upload correspondence that he was chasing them (was supposed to be within 7-10 business days! Argh!) and submitted straight away when we got them. I got my approval for my two-year 309 visa on July 18.
> 
> So I'll continue to organise myself for two years from now with saving/collecting evidence, but glad the first bit is done!


Congratulations! 

Sounds like a quick turnaround indeed! May I ask, how long the gap was between submitting final police checks etc and the July 18th approval. Sounds like around 1 month?

Thanks,


----------



## CanadianChristina

Hi and thanks! Pretty excited!

Final police check was submitted 27 June, and visa granted 18 July! They had had everything else for a while I suppose.


----------



## JanneKL

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks 
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats, CanadianChristina!


----------



## Kai_lk

Congratulations on the visa 
we lodged our application on the 30th May, got requested for medical and police check on the 14th July, submitted on the 27th! Now the wait begins again.



CanadianChristina said:


> Hey everyone!
> I got my temporary visa offshore spousal visa on Tuesday, so figured I'd share my timeline (to give everyone waiting some hope!) I filed from London.
> 
> I submitted my application on March 14, then I was requested to provide more documents on April 20 (I wasn't in a rush because always planned to stay in UK until 2018 anyway) and had 28 days to upload my documents. I submitted my documents in full on May 15, and within six hours I had a letter requesting my health and police checks, along with my Australian husband's police checks from both UK and Oz. I already had had my Canadian one, so got medical and waited for UK police check, which took maybe 10 business days or so. My husband's Oz one took longer than the 28 days he had, so he had to upload correspondence that he was chasing them (was supposed to be within 7-10 business days! Argh!) and submitted straight away when we got them. I got my approval for my two-year 309 visa on July 18.
> 
> So I'll continue to organise myself for two years from now with saving/collecting evidence, but glad the first bit is done!


----------



## hmw79

Thanks for this CanadianChristina! Having already been requested to provide additional information (sponsor 10 year address history), we received a request for his AUS police checks this week and wondered if that was normal - it seems so! Congratulations and best of luck with your move (when it comes)!


----------



## Kai_lk

Hi, guys. Great news to share with you guys. I got my visa 309 granted today, 3 days shy to 2 months in total, our Case officer is V. We submitted my parnter's australian police check yesterday, and got the visa granted today, and it was totally unexpected, we thought we won't hear back from the CO until September the earliest! Anyways, we are very happy and excited 
I don't think we have the strongest case, as we are a very new couple, knowing each other from last July, and only officially moved in together this January, so the evidence we submitted might not be as strong as other couples on this forum, but we had our relationship registered in NSW and attached that certificate as our evidence, as well as a few month's joint bank account statements, utility bills and credit card bills. That's it. 
Just want to share this great news with you guys who submitted your application around the same time with us, cz the processing time in London now is very quick, and if you already got requested the police and medical check, u might want to get it done asap, it's a good sign and the result might be very quick after that. good luck to everyone!!


----------



## tijanaoc

Oh wow - congrats! That is fast. We are still waiting for contact here. We submitted FBI Clearance and my husband has just done the medical. Just waiting for the Irish and U.K. police clearance to arrive then will upload that. Hope it gets processed as fast.


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

Deletion of Duplication


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

Kai_lk said:


> Hi, guys. Great news to share with you guys. I got my visa 309 granted today, 3 days shy to 2 months in total, our Case officer is V. We submitted my parnter's australian police check yesterday, and got the visa granted today, and it was totally unexpected, we thought we won't hear back from the CO until September the earliest! Anyways, we are very happy and excited
> I don't think we have the strongest case, as we are a very new couple, knowing each other from last July, and only officially moved in together this January, so the evidence we submitted might not be as strong as other couples on this forum, but we had our relationship registered in NSW and attached that certificate as our evidence, as well as a few month's joint bank account statements, utility bills and credit card bills. That's it.
> Just want to share this great news with you guys who submitted your application around the same time with us, cz the processing time in London now is very quick, and if you already got requested the police and medical check, u might want to get it done asap, it's a good sign and the result might be very quick after that. good luck to everyone!!


Congratulations!! Great to hear that news for you, and positive to hear the processing times!

Just need my sponsor's UAE police check to hurry up now! Hopefully the rest of my case has been appraised and approved and they are just waiting on that as the final piece of data to tick off the list!

Estimate waiting time for UAE police check 8-12 weeks!

Congratulations again, you must be over the moon / shocked it was so quick!!


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats Kai_lk!

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months 
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months


----------



## kiki21

Hi, can i just ask with the timings of 309 visa, is it say 3 months from submitting the application or submitting the last piece of documentation? As i submitted my app in may and then had to submit some supporting docs in june so just need clarity around the timing?


----------



## Kaffee

Application could theoretically be looked at and a decision made at any time after submission. Realistically you are recommended to upload most supporting docs within a few weeks of submission. Some people do medicals and police checks straight away and some wait to be asked for them as they are only valid for a year.

Guidelines to the actual processing times are given on the DIBP websites


----------



## JanneKL

The times in the list are just processing times as experienced by forum members from the date of submission to grant. Don't expect it will be that short. Only a few applicants actually post here, so the times are in no way representative. There might be people out there waiting much longer who don't post in this forum, so we just don't know about longer processing times from London.

The global standard avarage processing times are longer than that (75% of all applications for a sc 309 will be processed within 13 months). Expect the worst (12 months + of waiting), but hope for the best (4-5 months).


----------



## GrizzlyHarvey

Hi all, got some great news back yesterday and our visa has now been granted!

Just over 5 months -1 day after we submitted our final police checks.

All the best to everyone else going through the process.


----------



## tijanaoc

Brilliant news! Congrats! Hoping we're next


----------



## tijanaoc

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months 
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months


----------



## tijanaoc

tijanaoc said:


> Brilliant news! Congrats! Hoping we're next


And so we were 
Visa granted today, straight to 100 as expected


----------



## tijanaoc

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months 
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months


----------



## mjl4

Thanks Tijanaoc for sending me the link to this thread, indeed there are some very positive outcomes, and very interesting to read others experiences. 

I wondered from others experiences for the fast processing times did people use a migration agent or did they do the application themselves.


----------



## tijanaoc

mjl4 said:


> Thanks Tijanaoc for sending me the link to this thread, indeed there are some very positive outcomes, and very interesting to read others experiences.
> 
> I wondered from others experiences for the fast processing times did people use a migration agent or did they do the application themselves.


I can't speak for others, but we did the application ourselves. Fairly certain using an agent does not speed up the process. RMA's are not allowed (by their code of conduct) to claim they can get applications processed faster, which points to the fact that it makes little difference. RMA's can help you put together a solid application and make sure you have covered all your bases as far as the required evidence. But they can't control when DIBP staff look at your application.


----------



## JanneKL

We didn't use an agent. 

Congrats to GrizzlyHarvey and tijanaoc! I see London is still quite quick!

Thanks for updating the list, tijanaoc. I'm busy with a newborn, so I'm not around as much as I used to...


----------



## tijanaoc

No worries. Congrats on the new bub


----------



## jesinaus

Hey guys, 

Anyone else applied in August on this thread? Only been approx. 2,5 months since we applied, so not exactly expecting to hear anything yet. 

Our case should be pretty straight forward I think. We've been in a de facto relationship for over 8 years and have a 2-year-old son together, who already has his Aussie citizenship. Also shared assets etc.
Factors that may cause delay with our application is that my partner, who is the sponsor, was born outside Australia and was granted citizenship by decent (already at 6 months old though). He also has a dual citizenship and has done the military service abroad (cumpulsory here in Finland). Hopefully it won't slow things down too much.


----------



## JessL89

jesinaus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone else applied in August on this thread? Only been approx. 2,5 months since we applied, so not exactly expecting to hear anything yet.
> 
> Our case should be pretty straight forward I think. We've been in a de facto relationship for over 8 years and have a 2-year-old son together, who already has his Aussie citizenship. Also shared assets etc.
> Factors that may cause delay with our application is that my partner, who is the sponsor, was born outside Australia and was granted citizenship by decent (already at 6 months old though). He also has a dual citizenship and has done the military service abroad (cumpulsory here in Finland). Hopefully it won't slow things down too much.


Hi Jesinaus,

I applied in August as well, not heard anything either (as expected). We have been in a de facto relationship since May 2016, dating since November 2015... and a relatively straight forward case too. We haven't been together as long as you and your partner, so it will be interesting to see if that has any implications on processing times.


----------



## NicMik

Hi Jesinaus and JessL89, 

I too applied in August. Im British, married this year to my partner of 7 years. My wife is Australian born and we have two young sons, both have Aussie citizenship, one by descent (born London), other was born in Aus last year. Shared assets and all the usual shared financial obligations / lifestyle stuff you'd expect in this set up. So id like to think we're straight forward too. 

Ive submitted my PCC and medical checks ( (in the hope of a swiftish processing) with the rest of the online app back in Aug. No agent. 

No contact at all as yet either but as you say, 2.5months is still early days i guess. 

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## KoalaB

*309/100 from UK*

Hi all, my application is being submitted next week so i'm joining you all for the wait! Fingers crossed for a quick process, i'm submitting a 'decision ready' application in the hope that'll speed things up a little  Anyone else applying from UK in Nov? x


----------



## keiller84

Hi @KoalaB, just submitted my 309/100 visa online (from Scotland so through London embassy). Should have Police Check back in next few days and appointment arranged for Health Check at clinic in Edinburgh next week so essentially submitting a 'decision ready' application like you.


----------



## marshallc_123

*Partner visa sos*

Hi there,

If anyone was like me and feels very overwhelmed with the whole visa application then please know you are not the only one. I actually got through the process and my partner visa 309 was issued in just 6weeks from offshore (UK). I then created a blog to help others going through the same process as I felt this was lacking and I desperately needed reassurance. 
Please check it out, google partnervisasos

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to reach out to me on there.
I promise there is an end to it and have a bottle of champagne waiting for your approval!

Cheers,
Cayli


----------



## jesinaus

Nice to see so many other people in the same boat on this thread. Keeping fingers crossed for all of us and let's hope someone will get some news from London sometime soon.


----------



## jesinaus

*Visa granted!*

Hi all! 
I just received an e-mail this morning saying my visa has been granted in just about 3 months!!!

I'm very excited, but a bit nervous now, since all of it will now become a reality. Now it's time to start the process of resigning from work, selling our apartment etc etc..

Good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## NicMik

Massive congrats Jesinaus! Inspiring timeline for us all!

Good luck with everything.


----------



## keiller84

Congrats jesinaus thats a great turnaround time! I will be in the same boat whenever I get my approval in terms of resigning from work and needing to sell my flat - daunting! 

Can I ask what are the basics of your situation in terms of length of time you have been with your partner etc? Also - did you submit medical and police check soon after the application was submitted?

Last question - but did your partner take long to submit their application once had the required reference number from yours?


----------



## tijanaoc

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!

2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog’s family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months 
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309, 3 months


----------



## tijanaoc

Congrats Jesinaus- great turnaround time. They are very efficient in London!!


----------



## jesinaus

*Timeline*

Thank you guys!
My partner and I have been in a de facto relationship for about 8 years and we have a 2-year-old son. Shared assets for several years, many travels, together with each others families as well.

I did submit police checks and medicals in advance, so I'm sure that helped move things along. Although I really didn't expect it to go this fast.

I was also granted a permanent visa sc 100 straight away. Corrected the timeline below accordingly.

*****************************************
2016 Grants

aussiejayuk: visa class unknown, 7 months
deshk: sc309 and sc100, 8.5 months
tjs10: sc309 and sc100, 8 months
Cooper the dog's family: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Kaffee: PMV 300, 5 months
Bonanza: sc309, 5 months
colby1980: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Kazazz: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
Space13: visa class unknown, 4 months
Castro: sc309, 3 months
Braussie: sc309 and sc100, 3.5 months
JaxsB: sc309 and sc100, 7.5 months
LMH: sc309, 8.5 months
Granty: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Approveduk: visa class unknown, 8 months
EJB: visa class unknown, 6 months
Komertj: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Visa2016: PMV 300, 6 months
Suzanne87: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
sansush: visa class unknown, 5 months
Zorro: sc309, 5 months
Alban: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
dmuk: s309 and sc100, 14 months
Cassjayde: PMV 300, 5.5 months
Reshma627s: sc309?, 5 months
BBB: sc309?, 5 months
Trapper: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months
SG: June sc309 and sc100, 5 months
SouthofNowhere: sc309, 4.5 months
Chlorose: sc309 and sc100, 5.5 months

2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months 
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months


----------



## NicMik

*Flying to Aus during waiting game*

Hi everyone,

Ive a question hopefully you might assist with:

Im 3 months into the waiting game for my 309/100 Visa (London). My Australian wife has just been successful in a new job starting in Victoria (Aus), mid January 2018. Whilst im hopelessly optimistic that my visa may be awarded by then, im not sure where id stand in terms of going out there with her and our two sons (Aussie citizens). Essentially, provided i got a return flight so i could actually enter the country, and the usual 3 month tourist visa, plus update my immi account to inform them, what else should i do? Will doing this jeopardise / delay my visa app in any way? Obviously if my visa still isnt sorted at the end of the 3month tourist visa id return. If it is sorted whilst im in Aus, what do i do in terms of finalising the 309/100 if im already in Aus?

Ive already submitted my medical and P/check.

Hope this all makes senses and someone can shed light? Thanks.


----------



## tijanaoc

NicMik said:


> Essentially, provided i got a return flight so i could actually enter the country, and the usual 3 month tourist visa, plus update my immi account to inform them, what else should i do? Will doing this jeopardise / delay my visa app in any way? Obviously if my visa still isnt sorted at the end of the 3month tourist visa id return. If it is sorted whilst im in Aus, what do i do in terms of finalising the 309/100 if im already in Aus?


If you're in Aus when they are ready to grant you the visa they will be able to see you're onshore and will email you asking you to go offshore so they can finalise your visa. You don't necessarily have to go back to the UK, you can do short hop to NZ or Bali for a week or 10 days. Let the case officer know before you depart when you are planning to depart and for how long you'll be away. Some people find that by the time they've got off the plane at the other end, they have a grant notification email in their inbox. Other people's take a few days.


----------



## NicMik

Hi tijanaoc, 

That all makes good sense to me and is very helpful. Especially the point about not needing to go back to the UK, just off shore for a bit. Thanks so much. 

Does anybody know if its best to book a one way flight on a tourist visa in my situation, or should i book a return to UK on a tourist visa and just cancel that flight (NZ or Bali instead) if im awarded the 309/100 whilst there?

.... I just hope i at least have CO assigned come January!


----------



## Paulsyd

*309/100 application end June*

Hi, we applied for my partner's 309/100 at the end of June, just before the fees went up; have heard nothing since the acknowledgement. He did the medical and police report up front along with four 888 declarations and a lot of other evidence. I had expected that there would have been a rush of applications before the end of June but are other people experiencing this kind of slow progress? It would seem that some applications are being processed quite quickly, thanks.


----------



## keiller84

Interesting to hear considering other people applying from the UK have been getting approvals in 2-3 months.


----------



## cbr2011

...also seems to be the only offshore thread that seems to have very much in terms of updates also...
Almost 4 months in myself and no communication... considering how few canucks I have met here... It is hard to imagine there are that many applications going through the local AHC
However I am quite entertained seeing the turn around time here


----------



## mjl4

My partner just submitted his application, so now we join the waiting game. It is a relief to have finished. I am hoping for a good turn around.


----------



## mjl4

Paulsyd said:


> Hi, we applied for my partner's 309/100 at the end of June, just before the fees went up; have heard nothing since the acknowledgement. He did the medical and police report up front along with four 888 declarations and a lot of other evidence. I had expected that there would have been a rush of applications before the end of June but are other people experiencing this kind of slow progress? It would seem that some applications are being processed quite quickly, thanks.


Good luck I hope you hear something soon. I am hoping myself for a quick turn around, like you when I read this thread I feel positive. However when my partner and I applied they did say expect a 11-16 month processing time.


----------



## Paulsyd

mjl4 said:


> Good luck I hope you hear something soon. I am hoping myself for a quick turn around, like you when I read this thread I feel positive. However when my partner and I applied they did say expect a 11-16 month processing time.


Thanks and good luck on your partner's application too. The 11 - 16 months notice only appeared in the last couple of weeks. It also states that applications are processed in the order that they are received but I'm not convinced that is actually the case.


----------



## MSG34

hi all. i submitted my app on the 23rd of sept 2017. front loaded with most evidences. did the medical 4th oct n submitted police check some time ago. i jus submitted my wifes a couple of werks ago. she is australian and my kids by decent are australians also. yayy! im british n jus waitin on the visa now. nothing yet but 11 to 16 months message in my immi account. lets hope for a quick turnaround. fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## jesinaus

Hi, 
When we applied they said 11-13 months I think, but ended up getting a positive decision in three months. Don't know if it actually makes any difference, and it definately doesn't say so in any of the instructions or guidelines, but was thinking maybe where in Australia one is relocating to might play a part.

We are moving to Darwin, NT, and to my understanding there is a lack of skilled professionals and general population draught in Darwin. So maybe that is why they made such a quick decision in our case?...


----------



## romeroj

We also submitted our application in June with police certificates and health check. We haven't heard anything either. Like you I had hoped I'd hear something after following this blog...As a Catalan living in Brexit UK and waiting for this visa I feel uncertainty to say the least!


----------



## Paulsyd

Your intended location could well be a factor Jesinaus. I’m pretty sure that when I went for my PR in 2001/2002 that there were extra points given if you were locating to certain areas. Congrats on the approval!


----------



## afaf

Hi 
I'm planning to submit my application very soon as well could you please tell me what documents I have to submit for the applicant and sponsor I'd like to minimse my chance of any mistakes in the application if you could help me with this question please thanks


----------



## Paulsyd

afaf said:


> Hi
> I'm planning to submit my application very soon as well could you please tell me what documents I have to submit for the applicant and sponsor I'd like to minimse my chance of any mistakes in the application if you could help me with this question please thanks


On your Immi account look at the attach documents section for sponsor and applicant. If you go to attach documents for each requirement ('Attach' hyperlink) a drop down menu appears with examples of suitable documents, it will give you a good indication of what they are looking for.


----------



## jme

Hiya, just wanted to see if anyone else has been granted a visa recently? I applied in August and have heard nothing, and wanting to head over to Aus in February but I am unsure if I should book my flights yet. The anticipation and waiting is not so fun! Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## JessL89

jme said:


> Hiya, just wanted to see if anyone else has been granted a visa recently? I applied in August and have heard nothing, and wanting to head over to Aus in February but I am unsure if I should book my flights yet. The anticipation and waiting is not so fun! Any one have any suggestions?


I applied in August too and haven't heard anything either.. although I have heard of one that applied in August as well, that has been granted already, so fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Paulsyd

jme said:


> Hiya, just wanted to see if anyone else has been granted a visa recently? I applied in August and have heard nothing, and wanting to head over to Aus in February but I am unsure if I should book my flights yet. The anticipation and waiting is not so fun! Any one have any suggestions?


Applied the end of June, haven't heard anything since.


----------



## keiller84

Paulsyd - what are the basics of your application in terms of how long you've been with your Oz partner, where in Oz you are intending to move to etc? I'm getting the impression that applications are clearly not being processed in the order in which they are received but rather to what extent they meet certain criteria. 

Otherwise how are there people who have applied through the London embassy in 2017 for a 309/100 visa and been approved in some cases within 2-3 months?


----------



## 292905

keiller84 said:


> Paulsyd - what are the basics of your application in terms of how long you've been with your Oz partner, where in Oz you are intending to move to etc? I'm getting the impression that applications are clearly not being processed in the order in which they are received but rather to what extent they meet certain criteria.
> 
> Otherwise how are there people who have applied through the London embassy in 2017 for a 309/100 visa and been approved in some cases within 2-3 months?


The DIBP website says up to 75% of 309's are processed in 11 months. That means theoretically some could be processed immediately, and others wait the full 11 months (within the 75% that is). There are many factors involved, and one would think the queue is based on when an application was lodged, but that is clearly not the case. Apparently 'decision ready' applications were once processed sooner, but according to the chatter here, that is not necessarily the case anymore. Immigration in any country is not subject or governed to what we think is fair. It's a waiting game for all of us.


----------



## Paulsyd

keiller84 said:


> Paulsyd - what are the basics of your application in terms of how long you've been with your Oz partner, where in Oz you are intending to move to etc? I'm getting the impression that applications are clearly not being processed in the order in which they are received but rather to what extent they meet certain criteria.
> 
> Otherwise how are there people who have applied through the London embassy in 2017 for a 309/100 visa and been approved in some cases within 2-3 months?


I'm the Aussie citizen (since 2006) with my Irish partner since 2011 and de facto since 2013. Plenty of evidence uploaded and everything is in order. Moving back to Sydney. Haven't even been asked for additional information. To me it should be a relatively straight forward case I would have thought. Think I just have to have patience!


----------



## Familyof4

Hi I applied for my 309 in September and heard nothing either. My Aussie Mrs and I have been together 9 years, have two children who are Aussie citizens and they have been living in Australia now for 3 weeks without me. Its hard playing the waiting game.


----------



## keiller84

Yeah and it’s nice to keep hearing periodically about people getting approvals in 3-4 months, gives you hope!


----------



## PrincessEnvy

PMV 300 Submitted & Received 14/12/17

Here’s hoping we are one of the lucky ones for a quick approval ?


----------



## thealex

Date submitted: August 14th 2017
More information requested: 14th December 2017

Yup, 4 months to the day. I have this evening sent off Australian Police check. And about to do UK checks for my partner and I (the applicant). 
Luckily he should be able to book in a health assessment really quickly too. Hopefully this means it will all be approved soon?!


----------



## jme

Sounds promising @thealex, hopefully you will get an update soon once all your docs are in and the health check completed! 

I submitted on the 28th of August, have submitted everything and haven't received any communication yet, fingers crossed they are slowly worked towards my application! 
I have booked flights for early Feb so would be amazing to have approval before hand!..


----------



## June2017

Hi, my partner applied for 309 visa mid June and still hasn’t heard anything. We have been married for 6 years and have a child who’s Australian, thought we would be a straight forward case, but it seems people applying after us are hearing back! We recently decided to upload the police checks and health check (by month 5 of waiting) in hope that it would be processed quickly, but still haven’t had any news? I’m wondering if others have applied around June and heard anything?


----------



## Mandimo87

Hello,
My husband and I applied for a visa on the 25/07/17 at the London office. We have been together 3.5 years, married almost 2 years and have a 10 month old son. We were contacted end of November for further information and have recently got our medicals and police checks done. We have quite a complex case so am not expecting to have this through quickly. We are still attaching documents, they gave us 70 days which i heard was unusual. Hope this isn't a bad sign :/


----------



## Paulsyd

Hi, from looking at this and similar threads, it looks like some people might be left with little time to get to Australia once their visa has been approved. We front loaded our application with police checks and medicals done in May/June before we submitted my partner’s application on 29 June. Given that we are unlikely to get approval this side of Christmas, we may well get approved in January or February (going by the average time it seems to be taking) with an arrival by date of late May. It does not give much time to arrange things like giving in notice in work, renting out the house, selling cars etc., all things that we can’t really do until the visa is granted. This leads to my question; does anyone know if you can get the medical and police check done again after approval in order to give ourselves more time to get over? I’m guessing we would have to submit a request to our CO once we get one but if anyone has more information I’d appreciate them sharing. It’s either going to be a rush or else a case of spending €3k to visit Oz for the visa to kick-in and then come back which we are not keen on. Front loading seemed like a good idea at the time in the hope of a quicker turnaround but in hindsight we shouldn’t have bothered. Thanks.


----------



## snety

309 visa processing time varies significantly depending on the visa processing and application volume of the responsible consulate in each region of each country. and 309 is normally approved way earlier than onshore 820. I am not sure about London, but my friends who applied 309 at US, China, Singapre, normally had their 309 approved within 6 months.

All the best.


----------



## JessL89

So today I have recieved the long awaited email from my CO asking for the police checks and medical assessment!! 
I applied on 19th August 2017 so this took 4 months and 1 day.
Hopefully, once I've submitted these documents it won't be too long until approval?

One strange thing I have noticed is that on the footer of the document from the case officer asking for the additional documents, it has contact details for the Berlin Embassy... but I am applying from the UK? Unless this is normal, but maybe Berlin are picking up some of the UK applications from the London embassy?
Either way very excited and relieved.


----------



## June2017

That’s great news! I’d say you’re well on your way to getting approval soon. 
We’re still waiting from applying over 6 months ago in London without any contact. It doesn’t seem that it’s first come first served basis...we were wondering if the state you plan to move to has any effect on the processing time? We are moving to Victoria, would you be happy to mention which state you plan to settle in?


----------



## JessL89

Thanks! Yes maybe that plays a part, we will be moving to Queensland.


----------



## MSG34

I think we are all in the same boat so to speak. i submitted front loaded most evidences. 23rd sept to 23rd Dec will be 3 months. im hopeful!!


----------



## thealex

We are moving to Victoria. 

However visa not approved yet, just that we have had a request for more info.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Just noticed on my ImmiAccount (and DoHA website) that the processing times for PMV 300 have been updated and are quicker times.

75% of apps in 12 months 
90% of apps in 16 months 

We have been seeing some very quick grants so far in 2017. Good luck to all


----------



## Nataly_tiho

JessL89 said:


> So today I have recieved the long awaited email from my CO asking for the police checks and medical assessment!!
> I applied on 19th August 2017 so this took 4 months and 1 day.
> Hopefully, once I've submitted these documents it won't be too long until approval?
> .


This is so interesting...
We applied on November 20th and also were asked to provide police checks and medical on December 12th

I, however, did not expect the reply so soon.
I know it doesn't mean anything, and if be honest I really don't mind to wait (as we are together live in a third country)


----------



## GoldLondon

JessL89 said:


> So today I have recieved the long awaited email from my CO asking for the police checks and medical assessment!!
> I applied on 19th August 2017 so this took 4 months and 1 day.
> Hopefully, once I've submitted these documents it won't be too long until approval?
> 
> One strange thing I have noticed is that on the footer of the document from the case officer asking for the additional documents, it has contact details for the Berlin Embassy... but I am applying from the UK? Unless this is normal, but maybe Berlin are picking up some of the UK applications from the London embassy?
> Either way very excited and relieved.


We too received a request for more information from the Berlin Embassy, despite applying in London. We received the request on December 18th 2017, having applied on August 21st - so just shy of 4 months.

We were in Australia visiting my partners family for Christmas when we received the request for further information, and were only given 14 days to respond. We had informed them we were away, so weren't expecting any correspondence during the month we were away. After some digging, we managed to get the email for the Berlin Embassy to request a bit longer. Our case officer replied, allowing us an extra week, which was great news as this allowed us to get back to the UK to deal with this.

However, there is one concern hanging over us - my partner's sponsor application is now showing as 'Approved' on our Immi Account for some reason, so the 'Add Documents' button has disappeared! I've hit my 60 document limit, so cannot upload any from my end. However, we have been assured by the Europe Service Centre we can email the requested documents over to the Berlin embassy email address we had previously found.

Hopefully they have received the further documents on that email address.

The information requested was for a specific three month period of our relationship (we were perhaps a bit light on evidence for this period, but managed to find some more), plus police clearance certificates for my partner for the UK and Australia. It was odd to me that we were only given 14 days to get these, when the Australia police certificate (according to the website) can take up to 15 days. This was over Christmas too, so getting this in the post wasn't guaranteed. Anyway, it's all worked out okay in terms of getting what we need and sending it over.

Will keep everyone updated. Fingers crossed for everyone reading this going through the partner visa process, it's certainly...stressful.


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Good day (morning/evening/night) everyone! 
Happy to share that we got our grant today! In super short time 6 weeks!

Really didn’t expected it so soon, and also didn’t expected to be processed by the London office (applied from Kazakhstan, Central Asia) 

Cheers.


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Good day (morning/evening/night) everyone! 
Happy to share that we got our grant today! In super short time 6 weeks!

Really didn’t expected it so soon, and also didn’t expect to be processed by the London office (applied from Kazakhstan, Central Asia) 

Cheers.


----------



## NicMik

Happy New year everyone!
Just wanted to share my good news in that i was granted my 309 on 21st December. Perfect Christmas present! Applied from London via London embassy. No additional information requested, just straight approval so we're over the moon. 

309 applied Aug 19th 2017
Medical submitted 06/10/17 (not requested)
Police check Sept 2017 (not requested)
Grant letter 21/12/2017

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## NicMik

Sorry just though id add / clarify:

I front loaded both police check and medical.
We are moving to Victoria.


----------



## JessL89

NicMik said:


> Happy New year everyone!
> Just wanted to share my good news in that i was granted my 309 on 21st December. Perfect Christmas present! Applied from London via London embassy. No additional information requested, just straight approval so we're over the moon.
> 
> 309 applied Aug 19th 2017
> Medical submitted 06/10/17 (not requested)
> Police check Sept 2017 (not requested)
> Grant letter 21/12/2017
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


That's great, congrats! Funnily enough I applied on 19th August 2017 as well, and it was on the 21st December I was asked for the police check and medical assessment to be uploaded within 28 days. In hindsight I probably should have front loaded my application as well, I was being too cautious...


----------



## Jets

Nataly_tiho said:


> Good day (morning/evening/night) everyone!
> Happy to share that we got our grant today! In super short time 6 weeks!
> 
> Really didn't expected it so soon, and also didn't expect to be processed by the London office (applied from Kazakhstan, Central Asia)
> 
> Cheers.


Wow, that is great. I recall seeing another post where someone was rude to you about applying quickly. Congrats! You did well!


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Jets said:


> Wow, that is great. I recall seeing another post where someone was rude to you about applying quickly. Congrats! You did well!


Thanks 

I just replied and in the thread where person asked how to get their 309 quick... this person is going to apply in March and I suggested to try to apply earlier and the guy thought I was being sarcastic I guess... oops..

Crazy online communication


----------



## Jets

Nataly_tiho said:


> Thanks
> 
> I just replied and in the thread where person asked how to get their 309 quick... this person is going to apply in March and I suggested to try to apply earlier and the guy thought I was being sarcastic I guess... oops..
> 
> Crazy online communication


Yeah there was a lot of warring last night. A bunch of them ganged up on the guy who defended you and I guess he got banned. Keyboard warriors 
Oh well, enjoy your move to Oz.


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Jets said:


> Yeah there was a lot of warring last night. A bunch of them ganged up on the guy who defended you and I guess he got banned. Keyboard warriors
> Oh well, enjoy your move to Oz.


Our permanent move is not in till the next year, but still thank you 

Keyboard warrior... love this expression 

I feel sorry for him. But also think sometimes rudeness can be just ignored. Maybe person had a bad day... 
and I am not offended that person says my English grammar is bad... I'm working on it, but hey, I only learned it as an adult.., so yeah, it's far from perfect. I'd be offended if he said my Russian is bad  because it's not true


----------



## Alias99

amazing guys!!! well done. how long are you together?


----------



## Nataly_tiho

Alias99 said:


> amazing guys!!! well done. how long are you together?


As a couple almost 3 years, married 1,5 years.


----------



## JessL89

Woohoo! So today my visa was accepted!!
After submitting the requested information last night, it took only 12 hours for them to accept!

Applied: 19/08/2017
Asked for extra info (police checks and medical): 21/12/2017
Submitted extra info: 04/01/2018
Accepted: 05/01/2018

Overall taking 4.5 months 

This forum has been absolutely invaluable to my application so thank you all so much!

Jess


----------



## tijanaoc

2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months



Just updating (and took the liberty of removing 2016 grants since they are a while ago now). Congrats on the latest grants. Hope I haven't missed anyone (if I have, feel free to copy and paste and add yourself).


----------



## GoldLondon

I'm so happy to share the news that my partner visa was granted this morning. We applied in the UK, it was processed through the Berlin Embassy and took 4.5 months. We've gone straight to the 100 permanent visa, which is wonderful.

A few things to mention - we had a request for more information in December, which for some reason triggered the sponsor side of the application changing to 'Approved'. This ment the 'Attach document' button disappeared! I had used up my 60 document allocation, so the ability to attach extra information was taken awaay from us. Just to reassure anyone reading if this happens to you, after contacting the Europe Service Centre, we managed to get the email of the immigration office in Berlin and our case officer emailed directly back. We were then able to attach documents to email directly to the case officer.

We also made a few very silly human errors on our application with conflicting information about dates, as well as stating one date which was completely incorrect. We were SO worried we had ruined our chances, but it was nothing that an email to our case officer with an explanation and sincere apologies didn't fix. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I can safely say the entire experience has been the most intense and stressful of my life (through my own fault) and I'm ecstatic it's all over with 

Applied: 21/08/2017
Asked for extra info: 18/12/2017
Submitted extra info: 23/12/2017 and 02/01/2018
Accepted: 08/01/2018


----------



## June2017

Anyone else waiting for more than 7 months? We are approaching 7 months and haven’t heard a thing! We don’t understand why this is? We called last week to see if we could find out anything and all they could tell us is that we have a Case officer and that’s it’s processing, no other information. 
Married 6 years with child, plenty of evidence submitted and police checks and medical done in advance. 
Appreciate hearing from anyone else waiting for as long as we have.


----------



## MSG34

hi all it looks like the august submissions are being processed now. i havent heard anything yet but still hopeful. i submitted on 23rd sept 2017. good luck to u all


----------



## tijanaoc

Congratulations GoldLondon and good luck with your move to aus 

2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months


----------



## Paulsyd

Partner’s 309/100 granted today, such a relief, can start to make plans now!

Application date: 29 June 2017 (front loaded with medical and police cert)
Visa granted: 8 January 2018
Arrive by date: 16 June 2018
Visa processed in London HC

No contact/request for additional information in between application and grant.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## keiller84

Paulsyd said:


> Partner's 309/100 granted today, such a relief, can start to make plans now!
> 
> Application date: 29 June 2017 (front loaded with medical and police cert)
> Visa granted: 8 January 2018
> Arrive by date: 16 June 2018
> Visa processed in London HC
> 
> No contact/request for additional information in between application and grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! My partner has had to return to Australia before we have the chance to get my visa approval, so I'm desperate to hear back as soon as possible.

Where are you moving to in Australia?

I remain perplexed by the apparent 'we deal with applications in the order in which they are received' official message when there are people posting on here who applied a good 2-3 months after you and heard back before you did.


----------



## Paulsyd

Many thanks.

We are moving to Sydney.

I think that I read in a guide done by a Migration Agent that they “triage” new applications and the standard of application impacts how fast they are processed. I was a bit slow getting my sponsor piece uploaded so perhaps I was put in the “slow” pile. 

Hopefully you’re in the home stretch now.


----------



## keiller84

Paulsyd said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> We are moving to Sydney.
> 
> I think that I read in a guide done by a Migration Agent that they "triage" new applications and the standard of application impacts how fast they are processed. I was a bit slow getting my sponsor piece uploaded so perhaps I was put in the "slow" pile.
> 
> Hopefully you're in the home stretch now.


Oh that's interesting to hear, not something I've come across often reading on this and other forums but I suppose it makes sense!

We submitted everything including police checks and sponsor documents/form at the same time, and certainly took a couple months putting together as thorough an application as possible so here's hoping it's seen as of a high standard.


----------



## tijanaoc

Congrats Paulsyd 

=============

2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months 
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months


----------



## Paulsyd

Thanks tijanaoc &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## mjl4

Hi All, I just wanted to ask how the department communicates with you all, do you get emails on your linked email account or do you have to check your immi account for contact? 
I also notice on my partners application on his immi account it says form submitted, but on my account for the sponsor application it says received. Is this normal? do others have this, I was just worried I had not submitted my part of the application properly and just wondered why mine says submitted and his says received. 
I guess I am just worried about the whole application process. 
Congrats to all who have their visas approved, how exciting! 
Thanks


----------



## keiller84

MJL4 my application is the same where my part (as the applicant) says received but my partner’s bit (as the sponsor) has said submitted ever since start of November when we uploaded everything.


----------



## cbr2011

Yes mine says the same - lodged in Canada, no communication on their part
No CO - almost 6 months


----------



## keiller84

Received the email today that my 309/100 visa has been approved! 

Submitted the application on November 6th 2017 so that's just a little bit over 2 months processing time. 

Applied in the UK so through the London embassy, and submitted my police check and medical ASAP after the application was sent in. My partner (the sponsor) also submitted her part of the application within 1-2 weeks after I submitted mine. 

I met my Australian partner when we were both in Fiji back in February 2014, and she moved to Scotland a couple months later on an ancestry visa and has been here since so we've been together around 3.5 years so thankfully I have gone straight to the permanent residency visa. 

Happy to answer any questions anyone has about the application process, I have received so much help on this forum so thank you everyone.


----------



## tijanaoc

great news keiller84, congrats!

=============
Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months 
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months


----------



## Paulsyd

keiller84 said:


> Received the email today that my 309/100 visa has been approved!
> 
> Submitted the application on November 6th 2017 so that's just a little bit over 2 months processing time.
> 
> Applied in the UK so through the London embassy, and submitted my police check and medical ASAP after the application was sent in. My partner (the sponsor) also submitted her part of the application within 1-2 weeks after I submitted mine.
> 
> I met my Australian partner when we were both in Fiji back in February 2014, and she moved to Scotland a couple months later on an ancestry visa and has been here since so we've been together around 3.5 years so thankfully I have gone straight the permanent residency visa.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions anyone has about the application process, I have received so much help on this forum so thank you everyone.


Congrats! all the work paid off. Two months is a great turnaround.


----------



## Powlie

Hooray - another grant on the 17th of Jan.
I have been follwoing this forum closely and was also getting a bit nervous - it was however still very helpful to see that ppl from august and beyond were getting grants.

My *309 offshore visa to Sydney* was granted on the *17th of Jan* through the London embassy went *straight to 100* - we uploaded the* application on the 14th of august* and added Police checks and med checks around the 23rd of August.

My wife is Australian and we have been living together in London from Jan 2013 until we left London in October.
We have been married for 3 years at the time of application and have had mutual finances for 5 years. We also have a now 9 months old girl, who also has an Australian passport.

*I am assuming that it took 5 months because of two main things:*

- Migrating to Sydney

- I have two passports (german and polish) and names are spelt differently - we also married abroad and i 
used my other passport to do so (as it was a lot cheaper and easier than getting 
married in the uk)

Apart from the usual forms, we submitted 3 statutory declarations from Australian friends/family, two statements from the UK, heaps of photos of us travelling together and with our parents, our wedding photos, photos of us at another wedding, some correspondence and airline tickets to prove we have been travelling together. We also added a little bit of whatsapp correspondence.

Happy to answer any questions -just post them on here.

All the best to everyone still waiting.


----------



## tijanaoc

Great news Powlie. Congrats!

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months 
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months
Powlie: sc309 and sc100, 5 months


----------



## Ez23

Have been browsing the forum for a while, so thought I would share my experience as I received my 309 Partner visa on Wednesday.

Application Date: 11 September 2017 ( front loaded with my police cert; medical and sponsor's police check uploaded shortly afterwards).
Visa Granted: 17 January 2018.
Application through London.

My now husband and I met just under two and half years ago while on holiday in South America. Since then we have lived between the UK and Australia, and got married in the UK a week after submitting our application. 

Although our application did take a lot of organizing we had no contact from immigration between application and grant. Overall it has been a relatively straightforward (and thankfully painless!) process.


----------



## tijanaoc

London office has been busy!!
Congrats Ez23 

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months
Powlie: sc309 and sc100, 5 months 
Ez23: sc309, 4 months


----------



## mjl4

The office has also been busy as my partner got his visa today. We applied on November 27th 2017 so are completely surprised that we have the approval already. 

We uploaded everything at the time of application - the medical, police check. We also have been together for 2 years this Feb, only living together as of December 2016. This forum has been so helpful so thanks everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## June2017

My partner also got approval last week too, seems they are really moving through applications quite quickly this month!
Our waiting time was 7 months, 309 and 100 granted together, no contact between waiting time and grant. Medical and police checks uploaded after 5 months.
Such a relief, we are still not sure why our case took so long. We had so much evidence and married for 6 years with a child. Thought we would be a straight forward case, but it didn’t work out like that for us. It’s a mystery how they prioritise/process cases! 
This forum has been so helpful!


----------



## tijanaoc

Definitely a mystery June2017, but considering the wait some other countries (not to mention onshore applications) experience, 7 months is actually pretty reasonable in comparison. A weight off your shoulders and you can start planning your move now 

Congrats also to mjl4 

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months
Powlie: sc309 and sc100, 5 months 
Ez23: sc309, 4 months
mjl4: sc309, 2 months
June2017: sc309 and sc100, 7 months


----------



## JanneKL

It's almost like London is playing Oprah Winfrey: You get a visa and you get a visa! Everyone gets a visa!  Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Coxy_1981

*309/100 uk*

I have recieved the golden email this morning!! So pleased.

Applied on 4th November 2017
Uploaded my Medical and Police Checks for myself and wife within two weeks
Didn't hear anything until 18th January 2018 asking for wife's Australian Police Check (we thought was strange as been here since she was 4 years old and is now 38 but did it anyway) 
We received Police check Saturday and uploaded straight away and then emailed the check to the case officer. 
Email received for 309 & 100 (10 mins later)


----------



## FathyJes

Coxy_1981 said:


> I have recieved the golden email this morning!! So pleased.
> 
> Applied on 4th November 2017
> Uploaded my Medical and Police Checks for myself and wife within two weeks
> Didn't hear anything until 18th January 2018 asking for wife's Australian Police Check (we thought was strange as been here since she was 4 years old and is now 38 but did it anyway)
> We received Police check Saturday and uploaded straight away and then emailed the check to the case officer.
> Email received for 309 & 100 (10 mins later)


Congratulations on your grant!!!


----------



## tijanaoc

Congrats Coxy_1981 

It's still only January and we have had 10 grants already! In 2017 we had 14 for the whole year 

=================

Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months
Powlie: sc309 and sc100, 5 months 
Ez23: sc309, 4 months
mjl4: sc309, 2 months
June2017: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Coxy_1981: sc309 and sc100, 3 months


----------



## bb100

Hi All, great forum - really useful for our 309/100 application. 

On average, how long did people have to wait between submitting the medical and police checks (After been asked for them by the CO at the start of Jan), both were submitted within 2 weeks, and having their visa granted? 

Almost up to 5 months time - applying through London. 

Thank you.


----------



## makmillar

Golden ticket arrived!

Your posts on this forum really lifted us when we thought we were in for an 11-16 month wait after submitting my 309/100 application.. Thank you everyone for taking the time to update here with your experiences.

Here is our timeline:
11 Nov 17 - submitted application and payment online
21 Nov 17 - medical assessment appointment
30 Jan 18 - first contact from CO, requested UK and AUS police checks from my hubby/ sponsor. Requested Form 80 and UK Police Check from me/applicant. Note, I had previously uploaded a DRB check but that wasn't sufficient.
14 Feb 18 - uploaded all of the requested documents. A 309 grant was received back within 60 minutes! (Not the 100 part however).
A little over three months from start to finish.

Very excited indeed. Happy Valentines!


----------



## tijanaoc

Great news makmillar. Were you expecting to get the 100 based on long term relationship (3 years/2 years with child(ren))?


============================
Please feel free to add/correct visa types and processing times (I rounded to the nearest half-month)!


2017 Grants

hitchik: sc309 and sc100, 6.5 months
JanneKL: sc309 and sc100, 5 months (notice to leave Australia)
koalakate: sc309, 6 months,
SimplyRhi: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
Uhtred: sc309?, 5.5 months (notice to leave Australia)
Suzzyq: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
Jlhall91: sc309 and sc100, 2 months
mcon3206: sc309 and sc100, 5 weeks
CanadianChristina: sc309, 4 months
Kai_lk: sc309, 2 months
GrizzlyHarvey: sc309?, 5 months
tijanaoc: sc309 and sc100, 4 months
jesinaus: sc309 and sc100, 3 months
NicMik: sc309, 4 months

2018 grants

Nataly_tiho: sc309, 6 weeks
JessL89: sc309, 4.5 months
GoldLondon: sc309 and sc100, 4.5 months
Paulsyd: sc309 and sc100, 6 months
Keiller84: sc309 and sc100, 2.5 months
Powlie: sc309 and sc100, 5 months
Ez23: sc309, 4 months
mjl4: sc309, 2 months
June2017: sc309 and sc100, 7 months
Coxy_1981: sc309 and sc100, 3 months 
makmillar: sc309, 3 months


----------



## makmillar

Hi there - thank you, we're a bit chuffed 

In answer to your question, I wasn't sure what to expect in terms of part 100 being granted. My hubby and I met on 7 Feb 2015 and were married on 15 Aug 2015. So, at the time of the grant, we have been in a relationship for more than three years (just).


----------



## tijanaoc

Yeah, unfortunately it's a "at time of application" requirement, not at time of grant. Also they would be counting the start of the relationship when you committed to each other to the exclusion of all others. In other words it does not include any period where you were dating.


----------



## makmillar

tijanaoc said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it's a "at time of application" requirement, not at time of grant. Also they would be counting the start of the relationship when you committed to each other to the exclusion of all others. In other words it does not include any period where you were dating.


Thanks for clearing that up, make sense. We'll just wait for the 100. No drama


----------



## MSG34

hello all... my assessment is in progress now. Case officer assigned 12th jan 2018 after submitting sept 23rd last year. 28 day deadline to submit my wifes aussie police check n a few more evidences regarding my relationship with my wife. that was all submitted last wednesday. how soon do u reckon for approval after this stage? thanks in advance all


----------



## StuWhite

After countless hours researching on here, I just wanted to thank everyone for taking time to post on this forum – it has been invaluable and I received my visa grant this morning via London just over 6 weeks after initial submission. Very surprised and delighted at how quickly it was processed.

I have a relatively straightforward case – my partner is Australian, we met in Nov 2015 and have lived together since March 2016 with no significant time apart or complicated circumstances.

My application timeline is as follows:

- Submitted payment and application form online 3rd Jan 2018
- Collated, formatted and uploaded supporting documentation bit by bit over the next 3-4 weeks. Final piece of evidence uploaded on 27th January.
- Received an email and follow up call from my case officer on the 6th Feb requesting police check and medical. He explained that my application had been reviewed and he was ready to grant as soon as these were received. 
- Immediately booked medical and submitted NPCC application (Cheaper £45 option taking up to 10 working days)
- Had medical on Friday 9th Feb at Knightsbridge Doctors. Although they stated 3-4 working days, eMedical results were showing as submitted on my immi account by close of business on Tuesday 13th 
- Received my Police clearance certificate on Saturday 17th Feb and immediately uploaded and emailed my case officer to confirm that all requested documentation has been submitted. 
- Received the email with my grant at 10AM today (19th Feb 2018). 
- Latest date for entry into Australia is 14th Feb 2019. (were aiming to move in September).

If it helps anyone currently putting together their application, I was able to get some feedback from the Case Officer regarding the format of my application. He explained that the way I had presented it made it very easy for him to follow and helped to expedite the process. He was really positive about it and thanked me for making it so straightforward and I have no doubt that this is one of the main reasons that my application was processed so quickly.

Although I provided well over 200 pages of evidence, I only uploaded about 20 items – all the usual standard documents; Birth Certificate, Drivers Licence, Passport, Photographs, Utilities bills, Statutory Declarations etc. were uploaded individually under their respective headings and then 1 PDF for each of the following key categories:

-	Evidence for the length of Defacto relationship
-	Evidence of Financial Aspects
-	Evidence of Mutual Commitment
-	Evidence of Relationship De Facto Partner.
-	Evidence of Social Aspects of the Relationship
-	Evidence of Nature of Household

Each of these PDFs were indexed with hyperlinks so that the case officer could use the index pane to click through the document. I included a statement at the start of each document which was essentially the answer to the relevant question in the initial application form, then combined all other relevant evidence into sub sections behind.

Generally, I only duplicated evidence between PDFs where absolutely necessary and kept it simple without including anything ‘just in case it might help’. 

I know it’s been said on here a hundred times on here but the best approach really seems to be to put yourself in the CO’s position – imagine you have to trawl through hundreds of pages of a strangers documentation and random drivel. Make it as straightforward as you can for them and cut out the waffle. This was confirmed by my CO and certainly seems to have worked for me!

Thanks again to everyone for their posts – the forum really has been a godsend.

Good luck with your Applications!


----------



## Hellbaby

MSG34 said:


> hello all... my assessment is in progress now. Case officer assigned 12th jan 2018 after submitting sept 23rd last year. 28 day deadline to submit my wifes aussie police check n a few more evidences regarding my relationship with my wife. that was all submitted last wednesday. how soon do u reckon for approval after this stage? thanks in advance all


Have you heard anything yet? I'm in the same boat, submitted hubby's Aussie police check Saturday, still nothing.


----------



## MSG34

hey nope not heard anything but the status has changed to assessment in progress. im in no rush
how about you? was the police check all that was required?


----------



## Hellbaby

MSG34 said:


> hey nope not heard anything but the status has changed to assessment in progress. im in no rush
> how about you? was the police check all that was required?


CO asked for some other stuff a few weeks ago which I uploaded then clicked 'Information provided', status changed to 'Assessment in progress' but then she emailed my hubby asking for the AFP check. Uploaded that last Saturday . I've read about so many people getting their grants within minutes of uploading the last thing that I've been obsessively checking my emails every 5 minutes


----------



## MSG34

you probably not far off. today has been 2 weeks since lastest submission. i think for both us it not that far off. fingers crossed. so much to do once visa comes through. lol. where u based?


----------



## Hellbaby

Fingers crossed. We're in Norwich, how about you? It's like waiting for the starting pistol


----------



## MSG34

we are in lesta.... movin to brisbane. my pistol is ready lol.. where yall lookin to emigrate???


----------



## Hellbaby

Moving near Melbourne, maybe we'll hear tomorrow


----------



## JTeam

Congratulations! Thank you for your post on this feed back and methodology.

This is one of the most valuable posts currently available.

Well done.

[

=StuWhite;1814986]After countless hours researching on here, I just wanted to thank everyone for taking time to post on this forum - it has been invaluable and I received my visa grant this morning via London just over 6 weeks after initial submission. Very surprised and delighted at how quickly it was processed.

I have a relatively straightforward case - my partner is Australian, we met in Nov 2015 and have lived together since March 2016 with no significant time apart or complicated circumstances.

My application timeline is as follows:

- Submitted payment and application form online 3rd Jan 2018
- Collated, formatted and uploaded supporting documentation bit by bit over the next 3-4 weeks. Final piece of evidence uploaded on 27th January.
- Received an email and follow up call from my case officer on the 6th Feb requesting police check and medical. He explained that my application had been reviewed and he was ready to grant as soon as these were received. 
- Immediately booked medical and submitted NPCC application (Cheaper £45 option taking up to 10 working days)
- Had medical on Friday 9th Feb at Knightsbridge Doctors. Although they stated 3-4 working days, eMedical results were showing as submitted on my immi account by close of business on Tuesday 13th 
- Received my Police clearance certificate on Saturday 17th Feb and immediately uploaded and emailed my case officer to confirm that all requested documentation has been submitted. 
- Received the email with my grant at 10AM today (19th Feb 2018). 
- Latest date for entry into Australia is 14th Feb 2019. (were aiming to move in September).

If it helps anyone currently putting together their application, I was able to get some feedback from the Case Officer regarding the format of my application. He explained that the way I had presented it made it very easy for him to follow and helped to expedite the process. He was really positive about it and thanked me for making it so straightforward and I have no doubt that this is one of the main reasons that my application was processed so quickly.

Although I provided well over 200 pages of evidence, I only uploaded about 20 items - all the usual standard documents; Birth Certificate, Drivers Licence, Passport, Photographs, Utilities bills, Statutory Declarations etc. were uploaded individually under their respective headings and then 1 PDF for each of the following key categories:

-	Evidence for the length of Defacto relationship
-	Evidence of Financial Aspects
-	Evidence of Mutual Commitment
-	Evidence of Relationship De Facto Partner.
-	Evidence of Social Aspects of the Relationship
-	Evidence of Nature of Household

Each of these PDFs were indexed with hyperlinks so that the case officer could use the index pane to click through the document. I included a statement at the start of each document which was essentially the answer to the relevant question in the initial application form, then combined all other relevant evidence into sub sections behind.

Generally, I only duplicated evidence between PDFs where absolutely necessary and kept it simple without including anything 'just in case it might help'.

I know it's been said on here a hundred times on here but the best approach really seems to be to put yourself in the CO's position - imagine you have to trawl through hundreds of pages of a strangers documentation and random drivel. Make it as straightforward as you can for them and cut out the waffle. This was confirmed by my CO and certainly seems to have worked for me!

Thanks again to everyone for their posts - the forum really has been a godsend.

Good luck with your Applications![/QUOTE]


----------



## Hellbaby

bb100 said:


> Hi All, great forum - really useful for our 309/100 application.
> 
> On average, how long did people have to wait between submitting the medical and police checks (After been asked for them by the CO at the start of Jan), both were submitted within 2 weeks, and having their visa granted?
> 
> Almost up to 5 months time - applying through London.
> 
> Thank you.


Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Hellbaby

My application status has changed to 'Further assessment' but nothing else has been requested. Anyone else?


----------



## MSG34

mine too lol. i think a few peoples apps r the same..... almost there!!


----------



## Hellbaby

They're just messing with our heads!


----------



## conaahboys

Mines changed to further assessment too! Thought it meant I was just about to get an answer but seems everyone has this after they submit there further information. 

I submitted my requests for information and police checks etc on 25th Feb so just over a week ago! Hoping I’m not in the waiting boat for long! Heard some wait 10 mins and some are still waiting months in! I get nervous every time my phone gets an email. Do people usually wait a very long time when being assessed from the London office?


----------



## KLeggett2015

Hi all,we have applied for my husbands 309 visa on 18th December 2017. We have been married 3 years this April, and have a 2 year old and a 5 week old. Both children are in the process of getting citizenship by descent via myself. I have seen lots of people getting quick visa grants, congrats all. Our application status is still just 'received' with an estimated 11-15 month wait and says our application has been placed in a queue from lodgement date. But I've seen people who lodged theirs only this year and already had grants. It seems ours hasn't even been looked at yet. We uploaded everything necessary apart from police checks and health check. Anyone else as frustrated as I am?! (I know it's only been three months)


----------



## Hellbaby

It appears to be very hit and miss I'm afraid, there doesn't seem to any rhyme or reason to it!


----------



## JTeam

KLeggett2015 said:


> Hi all,we have applied for my husbands 309 visa on 18th December 2017. We have been married 3 years this April, and have a 2 year old and a 5 week old. Both children are in the process of getting citizenship by descent via myself. I have seen lots of people getting quick visa grants, congrats all. Our application status is still just 'received' with an estimated 11-15 month wait and says our application has been placed in a queue from lodgement date. But I've seen people who lodged theirs only this year and already had grants. It seems ours hasn't even been looked at yet. We uploaded everything necessary apart from police checks and health check. Anyone else as frustrated as I am?! (I know it's only been three months)


Longer history unfortunately means the decision maker has to spend longer reviewing the evidence supplied, which makes it more complex and thus takes longer... same situation for us - we'd have been better off applying through the 300 PMV stream some years ago even with less evidence.

In this case forgiveness is not easier than permission. A comparison image from 2016 provides some contrast to 2018.


----------



## Shoshanna

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know I got my visa grant today. 309 and 100 granted at the same time.

Applied offshore in London October 2017 (using an agent), heard nothing until January asking for police checks and medicals. These were submitted a week later. Heard nothing back after that.

I have been staying with my partner in Australia. This morning I left Aus for NZ for a holiday, and had the email with visa grant this evening.

Total time = 4.5 months.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting. 

Shosh


----------



## JTeam

Shoshanna said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my visa grant today. 309 and 100 granted at the same time.
> 
> Applied offshore in London October 2017 (using an agent), heard nothing until January asking for police checks and medicals. These were submitted a week later. Heard nothing back after that.
> 
> I have been staying with my partner in Australia. This morning I left Aus for NZ for a holiday, and had the email with visa grant this evening.
> 
> Total time = 4.5 months.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> Shosh


Congratulations! 
It would be great if you were able to obtain some feedback on why this was processed so quickly and if there's anything we can learn from it.

And in particular the grant of 100 at the same time as many folks are being denied thus even after 10+ years of marriage


----------



## KLeggett2015

My daughters citizenship by descent application was finalised today! After 1.5 months even though they predicted a 4-6 month wait. It's a completely different department I know, but could this mean hope for our visa?


----------



## KLeggett2015

Excitingly, we were contacted yesterday for our medical and police checks, just 2.5 months after submitting our visa application. We have 28 days to submit this information. In experience, how long have others waited between submitting the medical and police checks and then receiving the visa? They also asked for a certified full copy of our daughters birth certificate. I suppose as proof we have a child together. I submitted that as we had that on file already when applying for her citizenship. We have since had another child however, just 5 weeks ago. Should I get her birth certificate certified and upload a copy of that too even though they didn't ask for it?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KLeggett2015 said:


> Excitingly, we were contacted yesterday for our medical and police checks, just 2.5 months after submitting our visa application. We have 28 days to submit this information. In experience, how long have others waited between submitting the medical and police checks and then receiving the visa? They also asked for a certified full copy of our daughters birth certificate. I suppose as proof we have a child together. I submitted that as we had that on file already when applying for her citizenship. We have since had another child however, just 5 weeks ago. Should I get her birth certificate certified and upload a copy of that too even though they didn't ask for it?


Lately it seems grants are coming within a few days to weeks of supplying the requested info so get on to it as quickly as you can.

Yes, I would have already uploaded the new child's birth certificate when they were born as that is extra evidence of your relationship.


----------



## Tanya_sp

Hi all,

Just wanted to share our exciting news! I received a visa grant (for 309) today - just a little over a month from application date!

Sharing the application details hoping it might help others!
Our story is the follows - I met my boyfriend in Brazil back in Nov 2013. He was on his way back to Aus and I was on holiday from UK. We stayed in touch and ended up in long distance relationship for 1.5 years until he moved to UK. Since then we have lived together for 2.5 years.

My application timeline:
Feb 7th submitted application and some evidence (joint bank statements, a few photos, holiday bookings & tenancy agreements)
Feb 9th got contacted for additional information. Request asked for 10 years address history for us both, police checks from uk for me and both uk and aus for my boyfriend, my birth certificate + translation ( I’m originally from Latvia), medical checks and my boyfriend’s birth certificate + 40sp form.
March 7th loaded all requested docs + additional evidence (joint bills, Xmas cards addressed to both, 2 forms 888 from boyfriend’s mum and cousin)
March 12th grant notification letter received 

The approach I’ve taken is to load only a few pieces of evidence but quality over quantity. I took screenshots from Facebook of our joint pictures (that showed dates and comments on our pictures as a couple; in addition extra endorsement that it is public). I only put together 5 photos from travels, 3 pics from social events and two invites to wedding and birthday. I also scanned various travel tickets circling both names and dates of travel. 

In my application in the relationship description I put in brackets reference to the evidence. For example, I mentioned we were invited to my friend’s wedding abroad. I put in brackets to see evidence named wedding invite,wedding hotel booking, photos from wedding. 

I also referenced these in the additional descriptions when uploading evidence, so again, when loading wedding invite under ‘joint invites’ header I put sub description of what exactly it was. 

We decided to only quote de facto relationship from my boyfriend’s move date to UK as thought it would be more straight forward although we did mention that we were in committed relationship before that. 

NB I had only used 21 out of 60 attachments and 4 under boyfriend’s 40sp. 

The first entry date I was given is 26th of Feb 2019. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shoshanna

JTeam said:


> Congratulations!
> It would be great if you were able to obtain some feedback on why this was processed so quickly and if there's anything we can learn from it.
> 
> And in particular the grant of 100 at the same time as many folks are being denied thus even after 10+ years of marriage


I asked my migration agent for some feedback and he stated that every application is assessed on its own merits, and timeline for visa grants are affected by quality of evidence, case officer workloads, how quickly requested further info (medicals, police checks etc) are submitted, staffing at DIBP...all things I guess we already knew. As for the 100 I'm really not sure why I got it and others in long relationships haven't. My partner and I have been together for nearly 2 decades, most of it living in the UK, and have the usual joint financial history, bank accounts, credit cards, bills, mortgage etc, that couples in long term relationships have. It would make sense to me that couples who meet the the required length of time together for the 100, should be granted this when applying for the 309/100. It seems strange to me that someone in 10 year marriages, especially those who have children, shouldn't be granted the 100.

It's understandably very confusing and frustrating for people affected by this.

Can anyone else shed any light on this?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Shoshanna said:


> I asked my migration agent for some feedback and he stated that every application is assessed on its own merits, and timeline for visa grants are affected by quality of evidence, case officer workloads, how quickly requested further info (medicals, police checks etc) are submitted, staffing at DIBP...all things I guess we already knew. As for the 100 I'm really not sure why I got it and others in long relationships haven't. My partner and I have been together for nearly 2 decades, most of it living in the UK, and have the usual joint financial history, bank accounts, credit cards, bills, mortgage etc, that couples in long term relationships have. It would make sense to me that couples who meet the the required length of time together for the 100, should be granted this when applying for the 309/100. It seems strange to me that someone in 10 year marriages, especially those who have children, shouldn't be granted the 100.
> 
> It's understandably very confusing and frustrating for people affected by this.
> 
> Can anyone else shed any light on this?


Luck of the draw and luck of the draw.

Sometimes it's at the fault of the applicant. They only provide recent evidence instead of evidence of the entire length of the relationship and without strong evidence for the entire length, a CO may not bother with granting PR straight away. People can date for years before living together or combining their lives and just because they've been dating for a long time doesn't mean they meet the long-term relationship requirement either as it involves a lot of evidence as well. Sometimes the CO just doesn't grant it for reasons only known to them it feels, even when the applicant says they supplied enough.

I just put it all down to luck of the draw. Luck of the draw that an app gets pulled early, luck of the draw that you get a certain CO.

My motto in the partner visa process is expect the worst and hope for the best. Expect it to take forever and you'll be pleasantly surprised if it doesn't kind of thing.

My 820 from a 300 was granted in 20 days, but someone might wait 20 weeks or 20 months. There's no secret code that I put in my app, there's nothing that I did differently than anyone else on here that does that apps themselves without professional help. I just got lucky and I'm grateful for that. Do I expect my 801 to get processed any faster than usual? Nope. Expect the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## Hellbaby

Received 309 and 100 today!! Applied 14 November 2017 so exactly 4 months


----------



## conaahboys

Congratulations! Every time I see a visa granted I hope my isn’t that much further away, the fact you waited nearly a month between submitting further information and getting your grant settles me a little that I’ve not been forgotten about! 17 days since I submitted mine so I’m hoping I’m moving up that pile at least everyday &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## KLeggett2015

How long did Au residents living in UK wait for their Australian police certificate? For our visa application we have 21 days left to submit health/police checks. Hubby has health check today and I did my Au police check online today, it says processing time 15 days but will it take longer to send the certificate to my UK address? Also when all our final information is uploaded how do I find the contact details for our case officer to let them know we have completed their request for further info? 
Many thanks - this forum has been a godsend during our application!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KLeggett2015 said:


> How long did Au residents living in UK wait for their Australian police certificate? For our visa application we have 21 days left to submit health/police checks. Hubby has health check today and I did my Au police check online today, it says processing time 15 days but will it take longer to send the certificate to my UK address? Also when all our final information is uploaded how do I find the contact details for our case officer to let them know we have completed their request for further info?
> Many thanks - this forum has been a godsend during our application!


Don't stress about how long it takes to get the police check. As long as you upload proof within the allotted timeframe that you've applied for it and waiting for it to arrive, you'll be fine. Then just upload it to immi when it does and then click the "information provided" button. You don't have to contact the CO. They're expecting the information and will go back to your case.


----------



## KLeggett2015

Skybluebrewer said:


> Don't stress about how long it takes to get the police check. As long as you upload proof within the allotted timeframe that you've applied for it and waiting for it to arrive, you'll be fine. Then just upload it to immi when it does and then click the "information provided" button. You don't have to contact the CO. They're expecting the information and will go back to your case.


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## conaahboys

I have been asked for further information for a second time. It was a very simple request and I’ve uploaded it within 10 mins of then asking but there isn’t a “information provided button” like there was before ?! Shall I reply to the email? Call them? or does anyone know since they updated the system if it’s required anymore or somewhere different ?

Any helps I’d appreciate


----------



## jon the hat

Hi All
Sorry to hijack slightly - does anyone know if my wife will need an AFP check when she has lived outside of Australia for more than 10 years?


----------



## cegor

jon the hat said:


> Hi All
> Sorry to hijack slightly - does anyone know if my wife will need an AFP check when she has lived outside of Australia for more than 10 years?


My husband (sponsor) called the Ottawa embassy asking the same as he has not lived in Australia since child. He was told he would require to have a police check with fingerprints from the RCMP here in Canada. That's what we submitted.

hope that helps!


----------



## jon the hat

cegor said:


> My husband (sponsor) called the Ottawa embassy asking the same as he has not lived in Australia since child. He was told he would require to have a police check with fingerprints from the RCMP here in Canada. That's what we submitted.
> 
> hope that helps!


Thanks! Hopefully this is not required then. Anyone have the same experience with a sponsor who lived in Australia as an adult but not for more than 10 years?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

jon the hat said:


> Thanks! Hopefully this is not required then. Anyone have the same experience with a sponsor who lived in Australia as an adult but not for more than 10 years?


It's required if been in Australia 12 months in the last 10 years (cumulative, not consecutive).

I'm sure that's what you meant but clarifying as the way you put it sounds like has to live in Australia for 10 years.


----------



## jon the hat

Skybluebrewer said:


> It's required if been in Australia 12 months in the last 10 years (cumulative, not consecutive).
> 
> I'm sure that's what you meant but clarifying as the way you put it sounds like has to live in Australia for 10 years.


Thanks - yes that is what I meant. She has only been in Australia on holidays in the past 10 years, maybe 8 weeks in total. Should be fine with just a UK one then. I don't want to wait for weeks and find out I need to apply for something which takes weeks longer to come.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

jon the hat said:


> Thanks - yes that is what I meant. She has only been in Australia on holidays in the past 10 years, maybe 8 weeks in total. Should be fine with just a UK one then. I don't want to wait for weeks and find out I need to apply for something which takes weeks longer to come.


While that's what may be listed, a CO can still request if they choose so if that's how you feel, probably best to just get it done.

I have seen an AFP requested of even applicants who had spent less than 12 months in Australia in total. I'm sure they could have argued it's not required but is it worth the effort?


----------



## ellemorrison

Hello, am a British citizen and I applied for my Partner Visa in France where I had been living the last 7 years. My partner is Australian. We applied as de facto and had been living together for more just over 3 years. I made an online offshore application on Nov 20th 2017. It was almost Visa grant ready with only Biometrics undone. Got contacted by CO for more info on 19 February 2018. (To do Biometrics). I did this last week and today I was given the Partner Visa!!! Well am currently in Australia and have to leave for New Zealand to go and get it. I got both the temp and permanent visas!


----------



## jon the hat

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsBee

jon the hat said:


> Hi All
> Sorry to hijack slightly - does anyone know if my wife will need an AFP check when she has lived outside of Australia for more than 10 years?


Hi, I've lived in London for 11 years, with my husband for 6 years. We have 2 children. We applied in Nov 2017 and are still waiting for visa approval. In Jan 2018 we were asked for both UK police checks and they also requested an AFP check for me. No idea why. A friend who also got same visa granter last year wasn't asked for AFP check so I guess they have their own reasons for requesting it. Hope that helps.


----------



## MrsBee

Does anyone know, once you are granted the visa, how long you are given to actually enter Australia?


----------



## Hellbaby

conaahboys said:


> I have been asked for further information for a second time. It was a very simple request and I've uploaded it within 10 mins of then asking but there isn't a "information provided button" like there was before ?! Shall I reply to the email? Call them? or does anyone know since they updated the system if it's required anymore or somewhere different ?
> 
> Any helps I'd appreciate


This happened with me, I replied to the email saying I'd uploaded the info, visa granted the next day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eh?

MrsBee said:


> Does anyone know, once you are granted the visa, how long you are given to actually enter Australia?


I believe your grant should tell you that.


----------



## MrsBee

Eh? said:


> I believe your grant should tell you that.


Yes of course, I know that. I was just wondering if anyone knew in general.


----------



## cegor

MrsBee said:


> Does anyone know, once you are granted the visa, how long you are given to actually enter Australia?


my grant indicates to enter before Feb 2019 being that I did my medicals Feb 2018

The time in which to validate/make first entry into Australia is usually tied to the date you undertook your medical or police check, whichever was done first. They are valid for a year from date done/undertaken. So if you've front loaded those already and your visa takes say 9 months to come through, you'd have about 3 months left on those validity wise to make first entry.

hope this helps


----------



## MrsBee

cegor said:


> my grant indicates to enter before Feb 2019 being that I did my medicals Feb 2018
> 
> The time in which to validate/make first entry into Australia is usually tied to the date you undertook your medical or police check, whichever was done first. They are valid for a year from date done/undertaken. So if you've front loaded those already and your visa takes say 9 months to come through, you'd have about 3 months left on those validity wise to make first entry.
> 
> hope this helps


That's so helpful. My husband did his check in November, so it's scary to think we could potentially have such a short window of time to get there! Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.


----------



## conaahboys

Hellbaby said:


> This happened with me, I replied to the email saying I'd uploaded the info, visa granted the next day. Fingers crossed!


Thanks for the info! Did you reply straight to the email that they requested the information from ? I then got some Department of foreign affairs generic email back also aha

Fingers cross I hear something today then ! Its agony everyday thinking if this could be the day or not?!


----------



## jon the hat

MrsBee said:


> That's so helpful. My husband did his check in November, so it's scary to think we could potentially have such a short window of time to get there! Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.


This is why you can fly in to activate your visa, then fly out again. I guess quite a lot us us will not be close to ready to migrate in that short a time period.


----------



## Hellbaby

conaahboys said:


> Thanks for the info! Did you reply straight to the email that they requested the information from ? I then got some Department of foreign affairs generic email back also aha
> 
> Fingers cross I hear something today then ! Its agony everyday thinking if this could be the day or not?!


Yes I did. I feel your pain! It'll soon be over


----------



## KLeggett2015

Hi all, it's looking like our visa will be granted by April. However we are in Australia for a holiday for a family wedding from the 5th-18th. If my husbands visa is granted while we are there, will he have to immediately leave the country, or will we be able too live out the rest of our holiday?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KLeggett2015 said:


> Hi all, it's looking like our visa will be granted by April. However we are in Australia for a holiday for a family wedding from the 5th-18th. If my husbands visa is granted while we are there, will he have to immediately leave the country, or will we be able too live out the rest of our holiday?
> Thanks in advance!


 When were police checks dated for and when was the medical done? If those have plenty of time left of the 12 month validity, then you should be fine. But if they're going to pass that validity soon, that's usually when you get the deadlines as the holder needs to enter Australia by a certain date to activate the visa, almost always based on the expiry of police checks or Medicals from what I've seen.

For example, my police check was dated in November and my medical was done the following January. I was in Australia in March when they first asked me to leave the country for finalization and I wasn't given a deadline. Only told to leave before the end of May for the visa grant or it won't be processed until the new fiscal year in July (pretty sure that embassy stopped visa processing in May until July). So I left in the beginning May and on my grant letter it said my must make first entry date was 12 months from my police check date, so November that year.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KLeggett2015 said:


> Hi all, it's looking like our visa will be granted by April. However we are in Australia for a holiday for a family wedding from the 5th-18th. If my husbands visa is granted while we are there, will he have to immediately leave the country, or will we be able too live out the rest of our holiday?
> Thanks in advance!


 When were police checks dated for and when was the medical done? If those have plenty of time left of the 12 month validity, then you should be fine. But if they're going to pass that validity soon, that's usually when you get the deadlines as the holder needs to enter Australia by a certain date to activate the visa, almost always based on the expiry of police checks or Medicals from what I've seen.

For example, my police check was dated in November and my medical was done the following January. I was in Australia in March when they first asked me to leave the country for finalization and I wasn't given a deadline. Only told to leave before the end of May for the visa grant or it won't be processed until the new fiscal year in July (pretty sure that embassy stopped visa processing in May until July). So I left in the beginning May and on my grant letter it said my must make first entry date was November that year, which was exactly 12 months from my police check date.


----------



## Buds

Hi all, my partner and I were told during our consultation with a migration agent that since applications are done online, where we lodge our application from doesn't make a difference to processing times. Is this accurate? We were under the impression that applications from the UK tend to be faster than the global average.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

On this forum, yes we tend to see fast applications from the UK but that doesn't mean everyone from there gets that. It also depends on other factors like each application.


----------



## Aussie83

that is how averages work, some are quick and some long.


----------



## JTeam

Buds said:


> Hi all, my partner and I were told during our consultation with a migration agent that since applications are done online, where we lodge our application from doesn't make a difference to processing times. Is this accurate? We were under the impression that applications from the UK tend to be faster than the global average.


He said it makes no difference where you apply or where your partner is from? .... it makes a lot in both cases.


----------



## Charlotterose

MrsBee said:


> Does anyone know, once you are granted the visa, how long you are given to actually enter Australia?


You have to enter while your police checks and medical checks are still valid, they last for a year!


----------



## KLeggett2015

I got my Australian police check today but haven't managed to get my second daughters birth certificate and passport certified yet as no notary publics have been available. If it gets to our time limit and we haven't had it certified can I put a note in the additional information saying that she has been born and we are in the process of certifying her ID, would that be ok? Equally we are going to Australia for a holiday in 3 days so could we use a JP service while we are there to verify the UK passport and birth cert and then upload it while we are there before the time limit is up for our additional info?


----------



## conaahboys

I’m so happy that I can finally write this post !
On Wednesday 4th of April I got granted the first part of the partnership visa !

My timeline was...

Applied: 6th December 2017
Request for police checks/further information 3rd February 
Request for further information: March 20th
Request for further information: March 31st

(at this point I was like why not request everything you want to know/need at once) 😂

Visa granted April 4th!

so a nice 4 months for me! 

I honestly think my visa would of been granted in February if I had just organised my uploads a little better ! Also my 1 tip would probably be that less can be more ! Sometimes I think people get in there head about uploading everything they can just to prove but there’s so many evidences you can use that tackle more than one criteria ! 

Eg: we only used our joint account for proof of financial commitment, social commitment (highlighting events and socials) and proof of the same address.
We didn’t upload anything else that would of met these criteria’s otherwise (apart from plane tickets) 

Wishing everyone in the London waiting list boat the best of luck and hoping my time frame brings hope to you all when you get told 11-15 months !


----------



## KLeggett2015

What's the longest people have waited for a visa grant after uploading medical/police checks? They requested this from us on March 10th and we had everything done and uploaded by 1st April. I know it's only been a few weeks but I'm checking immi every and we are just raring to go to Australia to be honest! Just want it to hurry up lol


----------



## sheilae

KLeggett2015 said:


> What's the longest people have waited for a visa grant after uploading medical/police checks? They requested this from us on March 10th and we had everything done and uploaded by 1st April. I know it's only been a few weeks but I'm checking immi every and we are just raring to go to Australia to be honest! Just want it to hurry up lol


Some peoples will happen in a matter of days, other still wait months. Hopefully yours comes soon. I've just uploaded my last police check about 2 weeks ago, fingers crossed I get news soon.


----------



## TwinkleyStar

I applied for 820/801 onshore visa but it’s being processed in London. I submitted my requested police checks back in March and still waiting. I was hoping it would have been quicker once submitted. I keep checking emails through the night with the time difference!


----------



## krissycaits

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have some idea how long the 300 PMV's take to process from London at the moment? I'll be lodging mine in 3 weeks (just waiting for my divorce to be legal).

I have a quick question.... If a PMV is granted and I have to enter Australia to activate it, does the 9 month window start on the date the visa is granted or the date I enter Australia? My understanding it's 9 months from the grant date.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

krissycaits said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have some idea how long the 300 PMV's take to process from London at the moment? I'll be lodging mine in 3 weeks (just waiting for my divorce to be legal).
> 
> I have a quick question.... If a PMV is granted and I have to enter Australia to activate it, does the 9 month window start on the date the visa is granted or the date I enter Australia? My understanding it's 9 months from the grant date.


9 months from date of grant.


----------



## Lightvirus

krissycaits said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have some idea how long the 300 PMV's take to process from London at the moment? I'll be lodging mine in 3 weeks (just waiting for my divorce to be legal).
> 
> I have a quick question.... If a PMV is granted and I have to enter Australia to activate it, does the 9 month window start on the date the visa is granted or the date I enter Australia? My understanding it's 9 months from the grant date.


I applied for a 300 PMV on Oct 11 2017 , had my medical and police checks completed by mid Feb 2018 . Now I am just waiting ......

Good luck with your application


----------



## jon the hat

No movement on my 309/100 application after a month, still waiting for the AFP check for my wife to arrive. Takes up to 20 days to come from Australia apparently. Painful.


----------



## enemi

Nice cheeky long wait and visa finally approved.

Submitted initial application back in June 2017.

Waited for contact from CO and received request for additional information.

Medical & Police checks submitted in Jan 2018.

Had some issues with 1 of the Police Certificates and had to go through the Penal Waiver procedure. CO was super helpful and considerate and finally managed to get it over the line.

309 & 100 both granted at the same time - May 2018. Not as quick as some of the other applications from the London Embassy, but 11 months is not too bad.

Onwards to planning for the big move! Best of luck to all other applications


----------



## sommelier

Global processing times for 309/100 switched from 10-13 months to 12-16 months today.


----------



## jon the hat

Congratulations! All the best for the move.


----------



## JandE

sommelier said:


> Global processing times for 309/100 switched from 10-13 months to 12-16 months today.


The change shows that 75% of the visas granted in April were processed in under 12 months, compared to 75% being processed in under 10 months in March.


----------



## Djmluna

Hi there all,
I had my 309 visa granted (after a long a painful wait!) in jan 2017. It’s coming up to 2 years since I first applied meaning I have to apply for the 100 section.
Has anyone on here began the process of their 100, or have any info on this part of the process? Thanks


----------



## jon the hat

Hi All
85 days and counting here. After a while you start to think about other evidence you could attach, not sure if adding stuff later is a good idea or not. We cleared out an old filing cabinet and found old house purchase documents etc from 10 years ago. Not decided yet on whether to add anything.


----------



## fayeth1989

Hi All,

I submitted my application for the 309 visa offshore on 22nd April 2018 (decision ready with all medicals and police checks attached. We had a consultation with an agent and she recommended we do it this way, so we thought about it and accepted the risks associated with potentially having to repeat these)! She also mentioned that soon the process will be changing, where the sponsor must be approved before the applicant can submit anything, so it is worth applying ASAP if possible. However I understand this is something that has been rumoured for a while and as yet has come to nothing.

My boyfriend and I have lived together for almost two years now, and he is currently in the UK on a WHV, however this expires in August so he will be returning to Australia while I wait out the visa decision in the UK. Had money been no issue, we would have submitted much sooner but couldn't afford the visa costs right away. I may join him in Australia on a tourist visa towards the end of the year if we still haven't heard anything, so we can wait it out together. For me the most frustrating aspect of the process is the inability to plan anything!

Thanks for all of the advice made available on this forum, it has made a very stressful and time consuming process much less so!

Hope you all get the news you are waiting for soon


----------



## KLeggett2015

*Still waiting*

Hi all,
Police checks and Medicaid uploaded 2/4/18... still heard nothing. Application status is still further assessment. We recently applied for our newborns citizenship by descent though... could they be waiting for this before they grant the visa? Also when we uploaded the medical and police checks we clicked the button at the bottom of the page saying 'I confirm I have provided all information as requested' and I also as a precaution uploaded the newborns birth certificate and passport too as proof she exists, but we didn't get an email notify us that they received all of this. They must have received it though because there is now no option for us to add anything else and also the processing time has disappeared from my husbands application. I know it's only been 2.5 months since police and medical checks were submitted but surely they wouldn't have requested them if they didn't have a grant timeline in mind for us? Our case is straightforward too, been married for 3 years with 2 kids, so much evidence that our relationship is genuine. 
We went for a holiday to Australia in April and my husband applied for a tourist visa via the immi department but it was not processed quick enough so we applied for another instant one elsewhere which we paid for. Therefore the tourist one via immi account was rejected a few days later as it said in the email my husband was already in the country with a different valid visa. Would this affect the 309 application? If so they haven't contacted us to query this


----------



## esiyah

Shoshanna said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my visa grant today. 309 and 100 granted at the same time.
> 
> Applied offshore in London October 2017 (using an agent), heard nothing until January asking for police checks and medicals. These were submitted a week later. Heard nothing back after that.
> 
> I have been staying with my partner in Australia. This morning I left Aus for NZ for a holiday, and had the email with visa grant this evening.
> 
> Total time = 4.5 months.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> Shosh


That's really great to hear you only had to wait 4.5 months! Just curious, were you in a long-term relationship (3+ years) at the time you applied or do you have children with your partner?

I'm told that these short turn around processing times are rare and only happen for people who have been in a long-term relationship or those who have children at the time you applied.

I'm an Aussie and my boyfriend U.S. citizen, we applied Apr 2018, medicals and police check are done. Just in the waiting game now, but trying to see if we have a chance of getting ours processed in a short time like yours.

Thanks!


----------



## Shoshanna

Yeah, long term relationship. 17 years. No children. Best of luck with your application.


----------



## alove

*Good sign asked for Medical straight away?*

Hi all, first post here.

We submitted my partners 309 visa application in May 2018 (in London) and were asked for a medical a couple days later (which he's done and its cleared on the immi account). Do you think its a good sign they asked for the medical so quickly - i.e. they think it will be a quick application?


----------



## alove

Any update on this one? You submitted just a couple weeks before me 



fayeth1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application for the 309 visa offshore on 22nd April 2018 (decision ready with all medicals and police checks attached. We had a consultation with an agent and she recommended we do it this way, so we thought about it and accepted the risks associated with potentially having to repeat these)! She also mentioned that soon the process will be changing, where the sponsor must be approved before the applicant can submit anything, so it is worth applying ASAP if possible. However I understand this is something that has been rumoured for a while and as yet has come to nothing.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have lived together for almost two years now, and he is currently in the UK on a WHV, however this expires in August so he will be returning to Australia while I wait out the visa decision in the UK. Had money been no issue, we would have submitted much sooner but couldn't afford the visa costs right away. I may join him in Australia on a tourist visa towards the end of the year if we still haven't heard anything, so we can wait it out together. For me the most frustrating aspect of the process is the inability to plan anything!
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice made available on this forum, it has made a very stressful and time consuming process much less so!
> 
> Hope you all get the news you are waiting for soon


----------



## WIFT

alove said:


> Hi all, first post here.
> 
> We submitted my partners 309 visa application in May 2018 (in London) and were asked for a medical a couple days later (which he's done and its cleared on the immi account). Do you think its a good sign they asked for the medical so quickly - i.e. they think it will be a quick application?


Hi, new here also. Situation sounds similar to mine, Submitted mid-April 2018 (London). Had medical done on 8th May and immi account updated with:

_"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."_

Question I have is "How do you when a case officer has been appointed?"

I haven't received any e-mails or messages in the immi account and each time I log in the status of "Received" hasn't changed. Think I read here that the status might not necessarily change, i.e. it could stay at "Received" until decision is made.

I do consider my application to be fairly straightforward but I guess I just have to play the waiting game familiar to you all


----------



## Skybluebrewer

alove said:


> Hi all, first post here.
> 
> We submitted my partners 309 visa application in May 2018 (in London) and were asked for a medical a couple days later (which he's done and its cleared on the immi account). Do you think its a good sign they asked for the medical so quickly - i.e. they think it will be a quick application?


Was it a request from a CO via email or was it in immi?


----------



## alove

Skybluebrewer said:


> Was it a request from a CO via email or was it in immi?


It was in immi. I haven't had any correspondence from or mentioning a CO. Less promising that it was in immi rather than from a specific person?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

alove said:


> It was in immi. I haven't had any correspondence from or mentioning a CO. Less promising that it was in immi rather than from a specific person?


Unfortunately that was an automated response that shows for every applicant. A true request comes from a person via email. But UK applicants sometimes have quick processing times.


----------



## ate

Hi All, 

Application front loaded in May with police checks and medical. Used an agent who has given timelines varying from 5-14 months. 

Applications at the start of the year seemed to be very fast but haven't seen many approved recently. Does anyone know if the new format of accepting only online applications is expected to change timelines? 

Thanks again


----------



## fayeth1989

alove said:


> Any update on this one? You submitted just a couple weeks before me


Hey!

Unfortunately nothing yet, sponsor is still showing as "submitted" and applicant "received". I am trying not to log in to immi account too often and just forget about it (easier said than done haha). Good to hear someone submitted at a similar time - if I get any updates I'll be sure to let you know!

Faye


----------



## ate

Will keep people in the loop also


----------



## jon the hat

I haven't heard anything yet either.

Applied 19th March 2018. Front loaded.


----------



## krissycaits

Applied for 300PMV on May 23rd. Have heard nothing yet either. Six weeks and counting. Had heard positive stories from London processing fast but I guess only time will tell


----------



## KLeggett2015

Applied 18th December 2017, asked for Medicals and police checks 10/3/18, application still on further assessment even though we supplied checks by 2/4/18. My 5 month old has just been granted her citizenship by descent yesterday - do you think they were waiting for this before they continue with my husbands spouse visa? If so they never contacted us to ask for it.


----------



## jon the hat

Who knows. I would upload a copy of the grant certificate anyway, it can't do any harm can it?


----------



## Sab04/06/18

*Newcomer*

Hi Everyone,

My name is Sab, I have applied for 309 last month from the UK with hope to be granted permanent status as I have been married for 15 years and have two children with an Australian citizen. I was reading some previous posts and things was looking well, some people was getting visa approved quite fast or at least they had some contact from the Immi but now it seems very quite, I didn't expect my visa to be granted straight away but would be nice to see other people getting they application approved and at least we could try to estimate ours.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## jon the hat

It has gone rather quiet on London applications. I have seen one or two elsewhere, but none on here recently.


----------



## KLeggett2015

Yep, the London applications have gone very quiet. 7 months and still waiting. Police and medical checks requested back in March. We are a straightforward case, married 3 years, 2 children who are citizens now. Is there any way I can find out where they’re at with our application? Or if I contact them will they just tell me nothing?


----------



## GemTrae

*UK 309/100 Processing Times*

Hi all,*

Just wondered if anyone has had anything granted in the last few weeks? I applied via my Immi-account and received an immediate prompt to book my medical. My timeline is below, I've heard there have been some really fast grants for UK applicants from the beginning of this year but everyone seems to have gone very quiet. We were naively hoping we might be able to move around October this year. Application just says received and I received an automated email response to confirm the same.

Thanks and fingers crossed!

Lodgement Date - 30.05.18

Medical Completed - 22.06.18

Medical Cleared - 25.06.18

ACRO uploaded - 06.07.18


----------



## CEP

Pretty much the same as me then...
Hoping to see a flurry of activity soon!


----------



## Elastigirl

There seem to be a few of us who lodged around the same time on here so I thought I'd add my timeline too so we can all wait together!

Lodged 12 April front loaded with poloce certificate and medical a few days later. Lodged by agent.

Haven't heard a peep since!


----------



## ate

Same here, applied in May front loaded with police checks and medical heard nothing since. 

Not sure if its any cause for concern but the home affairs website updated today and timelines for 309/100 visa have gone up significantly 309 to 21 months and 100 to 23 months (I'm pretty sure it was around 11 for 309 previously)

Has anyone who applied through an agent heard any news saying timelines have changed ?


----------



## jon the hat

Wow that is a big jump. Not even sure how it is technically possible unless they changed the measure. My Immi account still says 12-16 months.


----------



## KLeggett2015

My husbands still says 12-16 months too and on further assessment like it has been since April. They requested police and medical checks in March and they were provided at the very beginning of April before the deadline. Since then... nothing! My second daughter was granted her Australian citizenship by descent last month - granted in two weeks even though the guided timeline is 3-6 months. So the department are obviously working through citizenship applications nice and quick... just not visas!! Aaahhh so frustrating and I’m checking immi every day!


----------



## KLeggett2015

My immi account now says 21-26 months same as the global processing times


----------



## jon the hat

KLeggett2015 said:


> My immi account now says 21-26 months same as the global processing times


Same here. Not going to panic, I expect this to drop again in July.


----------



## KLeggett2015

How come you expect it to drop?


----------



## WIFT

jon the hat said:


> Same here. Not going to panic, I expect this to drop again in July.


I really hope so.

My immi has changed to 21-26 months too. When I applied it was 9-12 months.

Application Submitted: 13- Apr-2018
Medical Completed: 08-May-2018
Status: Received 
Heard: Nothing

It's a very straightforward case so here's hoping!


----------



## KLeggett2015

How come you expect them to drop


----------



## jon the hat

My theory is that the processing time stats cannot really jump that much in a month, so they have done something strange which has skewed the numbers. I guess they hit targets early so only worked on closing out old cases marked for rejection. Or something.


----------



## Aussie83

it's averages so very easy to have big charges. 


jon the hat said:


> My theory is that the processing time stats cannot really jump that much in a month, so they have done something strange which has skewed the numbers. I guess they hit targets early so only worked on closing out old cases marked for rejection. Or something.


----------



## krissycaits

Aussie83 said:


> it's averages so very easy to have big charges.
> 
> 
> jon the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My theory is that the processing time stats cannot really jump that much in a month, so they have done something strange which has skewed the numbers. I guess they hit targets early so only worked on closing out old cases marked for rejection. Or something.
Click to expand...

Read somewhere that it could be due to a lot of people applying at the end of June and beginning of July (so end of financial year and start of the visa price increase etc) so now they have a bulk load sitting there so the processing time went up. I'm hoping it'll settle down once the influx of new applications drops down a little.

As for my own application,

Applied end of May 2018, fully front loaded including medical and police checks. Was hoping London would move fast but it's eerily quiet. Had secretly hoped to move later this year but not feeling all that confident now.

What I sometimes wish for is that somewhere - anywhere!- someone from the visa office would sit down and type up a message explaining why it takes so long. I would love to understand their process. Logically I know they have to be rigorous but at the same time I struggle to believe it takes that long to go through applications. If should be fairly clear in most cases whether a visa should or shouldn't be granted.

I'd love to understand how the process works. I think it would stop a lot of us wondering and worrying. Oh well, one can dream, right?


----------



## JandE

jon the hat said:


> My theory is that the processing time stats cannot really jump that much in a month, so they have done something strange which has skewed the numbers. I guess they hit targets early so only worked on closing out old cases marked for rejection. Or something.


An example of how stats can change:
Theoritical example from 100 applications.

Month 1: 75 applications done in under 12 months = 75% in under 12 months.

Month 2: 74 done in under 12 months, 1 takes 21 months = 75% in under 21 months.

The 50% figure would be interesting to see...


----------



## jon the hat

JandE said:


> An example of how stats can change:
> Theoritical example from 100 applications.
> 
> Month 1: 75 applications done in under 12 months = 75% in under 12 months.
> 
> Month 2: 74 done in under 12 months, 1 takes 21 months = 75% in under 21 months.
> 
> The 50% figure would be interesting to see...


Yes noted, sometime stats really don't tell you the truth.. I must say I relied more on the successful applications on here and their timelines, unfortunately they have also slipped. I am not planning on moving to Australia for 2 years, but timing of the grant will determine whether I have to fund a trip myself for validation or whether I can utilize a work trip to Sydney!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

We're now thinking about an additional Plan B to tide us over through the wait. I can't go over to Oz for long spells at a time because I'm self-employed and run a business singe handedly. I need to keep my business going until we get a decision regarding our PMV 300. 

But my OH can't take as many hols as me because he is employed and only gets a certain number of days a year from his employer in Oz.

So it's money v time 

Maybe wondering about the long service route for him as that would be a valid way of spending a decent period of time together while we wait, albeit in the UK instead of Oz.


----------



## Daniyal

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...on-s-migration-cuts-bite-20180720-p4zsp6.html

This article pretty much sums up the reason behind the increase in processing times


----------



## KLeggett2015

I guess that explains why even though we submitted medical and police checks back in March, we are still waiting for a decision. Been stuck on further assessment for 4 months now. I’m guessing if I called them would tell me absolutely nothing?


----------



## Elastigirl

Whilst I completely appreciate how 1 or 2 rogue applications can throw averages significantly (and I hope that's the case!), the fact that many of us had noticed, from various forums and facebook groups etc, a massive slowdown in 309s and suspected something was amiss even prior to the new processing times being released, make me think that it's perhaps not just 1 or 2 and that things have, for whatever reason, slowed generally across the boars.


----------



## fayeth1989

fayeth1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application for the 309 visa offshore on 22nd April 2018 (decision ready with all medicals and police checks attached. We had a consultation with an agent and she recommended we do it this way, so we thought about it and accepted the risks associated with potentially having to repeat these)! She also mentioned that soon the process will be changing, where the sponsor must be approved before the applicant can submit anything, so it is worth applying ASAP if possible. However I understand this is something that has been rumoured for a while and as yet has come to nothing.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have lived together for almost two years now, and he is currently in the UK on a WHV, however this expires in August so he will be returning to Australia while I wait out the visa decision in the UK. Had money been no issue, we would have submitted much sooner but couldn't afford the visa costs right away. I may join him in Australia on a tourist visa towards the end of the year if we still haven't heard anything, so we can wait it out together. For me the most frustrating aspect of the process is the inability to plan anything!
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice made available on this forum, it has made a very stressful and time consuming process much less so!
> 
> Hope you all get the news you are waiting for soon


Hi there,

I am starting to lose hope that I will get my visa grant before November (when I was hoping to go to Australia to be back with my partner), and I am now planning on going over as a tourist to visit him for around 3 months while I wait. I was wondering if anyone on here knows what the rules are on me going to Australia on an eVisitor visa for 3 months whilst still awaiting a decision on the visa. I have read conflicting information online and wondered if anyone had any personal experience of doing this?

My main concerns are:

1) What is the best way to tell immigration that I have a visit planned as a tourist, if I don't yet have a case officer. Is it best to call, or upload a letter to immi account - if there is a problem will they let me know? My main concern is that it may be that my application still hasn't been looked at when I go so no one will really be aware of my plans until after the event, will that matter?

2) Will I get grilled at the border, or will they happily let me in as a tourist knowing I have another visa application in process? Obviously I want to be completely honest about my intentions (visiting my partner whilst awaiting a visa decision). I'm hoping to book a one way flight from the UK and an outward flight to NZ/Bali for 3 months later so they will see I intend to leave the country if I still haven't had a decision.

3) I have been told that if I apply for a tourist visa, it could cancel out my partner visa (if, for example, my partner visa gets approved and then the tourist visa comes through after - I know the possibility of this happening is slim but I'd like to avoid this worry altogether)? I imagine that the tourist visa would be approved in a matter of days - if I get the tourist visa, and then my partner visa is approved 1 month later, will the tourist visa be cancelled and replaced by the partner visa?

I have seen threads asking similar questions elsewhere, but felt like information is often conflicting. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this question, but it seems relevant as so many of us are waiting for visas offshore, and may have no choice but to go to Australia on a tourist visa if wait times are truly extended and we want to see our other halves before 2019 rolls around!!!

Thanks for all your help, my partner goes back to Melbourne next week so I'm starting to feel stressed by the prospect of waiting out the decision in the UK for longer than planned 

Faye


----------



## Sachin84

Has anyone else got an email immigration that the processing time has been increased 21 to 26 months for a 309 partner visa? We applied for it offshore from UK in June 2017 and thought it was about to be granted as we have supplied all the documents requested by the case officer. We have provided all the information requested from CO and since 8th June we haven't had any reply at all.
😔😔😔😔


----------



## laf

Partner 309 – applied offshore via the London Office.

I'm British, husband Australian, married 30 years, two dual nationality children.

Submitted - 17.03.18 status "Received"
Sponsorship - 17.03.18 status "Submitted"
Medical Completed - 21.03.18 following automated request
Medical Clearance - 24.03.18
ACRO Police uploaded - 01.05.18

Processing time when I applied was 12-16 mths, subsequently increased to 11-13 mths and this week updated to 21-26 mths. 

Just before I applied visas were being granted in three or four weeks. I've had no communication or case officer allocated so am at a loss to know what is happening.


----------



## jon the hat

Yes same here, only 2 days behind you, and about 18 year less married. The best advice I have seen is not worry to much; 75% of applications finalised in less than 21 months. We are 4 months in already, so have 75% chance of being done in the next 17 months; and who knows? 50% of those might be done in 6 months.


----------



## laf

Partner 309 – applied offshore via the London Office.

I'm British, husband Australian, married 30 years, two dual nationality children.

Submitted 17.03.18 (status Received)
Sponsorship 17.03.18 (status Submitted)
Medical Completed 21.03.18 (following automated request)
Medical Clearance 24.03.18
ACRO uploaded 01.05.18

At the time my application was submitted many visas were granted in 3-4 weeks even though the processing times stated 11-13 months. They increased to 12-16 months and now stand at 21-26 months. I initially thought the increased times were for new applications but it sounds as if they affect even existing applicants. I haven’t received any communication or been allocated a case officer.


----------



## KLeggett2015

We are unlucky too. Applied 18/12/17. Medical and police checks requested 10/3/18. medical and police checks all finalised by 2/4/18. Heard nothing since except logging in every day and watching estimated processing times change  starting to lose hope. Wanted to be with my family by Christmas.


----------



## laf

jon the hat said:


> Yes same here, only 2 days behind you, and about 18 year less married. The best advice I have seen is not worry to much; 75% of applications finalised in less than 21 months. We are 4 months in already, so have 75% chance of being done in the next 17 months; and who knows? 50% of those might be done in 6 months.


I know Jon, we must all stay optimistic. It's just so unsettling not knowing if it'll be months or years!

Good luck to everyone and apologies to somehow duplicating my post!


----------



## mrsmorrow28

Really similar times to you guys aswell.

Lodged, front loaded: Late April/Early May 2018
Flights booked for 28 Nov 2018, my UK WHV expires early Dec 2018

Looks like we will make a call on the visitor visa in October 2018 to ensure we can stay together, until then, we save like mad for the possibility of a husband out of work until the visa is granted. Bonus points for keeping an eye on the flights to Bali for when visa is granted! haha


----------



## KLeggett2015

Got our golden email today! Here is our timeline - 
Application submitted: 18/12/17
Medical and police checks requested: 10/03/18
Medical and police checks submitted: 2/4/18
309 granted: 7/8/18

For some reason even though we have 2 children together who are Australian citizens and have been married for 3.5 years we haven’t had the 100 at the same time.. but we are still extremely happy! Now to get the ball rolling and get out to Aus! Entry date by 20/3/19.

Woohoo!!!! Good luck to all still waiting 🙂


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KLeggett2015 said:


> Got our golden email today! Here is our timeline -
> Application submitted: 18/12/17
> Medical and police checks requested: 10/03/18
> Medical and police checks submitted: 2/4/18
> 309 granted: 7/8/18
> 
> For some reason even though we have 2 children together who are Australian citizens and have been married for 3.5 years we haven't had the 100 at the same time.. but we are still extremely happy! Now to get the ball rolling and get out to Aus! Entry date by 20/3/19.
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Good luck to all still waiting &#128578;


Sometimes they forget. Contact them and question it. [email protected]


----------



## Elastigirl

KLeggett2015 said:


> Got our golden email today! Here is our timeline -
> Application submitted: 18/12/17
> Medical and police checks requested: 10/03/18
> Medical and police checks submitted: 2/4/18
> 309 granted: 7/8/18
> 
> For some reason even though we have 2 children together who are Australian citizens and have been married for 3.5 years we haven't had the 100 at the same time.. but we are still extremely happy! Now to get the ball rolling and get out to Aus! Entry date by 20/3/19.
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Good luck to all still waiting &#128578;


Such brilliant news! I had been thinking about yours since it had been 8 months so I'm pleased it's finally come through! I have read other people who have also not received the 100 and have emailed to query and it was an oversight and sent through to them straight away so worth asking I'd have thought.


----------



## jon the hat

KLeggett2015 said:


> Got our golden email today! Here is our timeline -
> Application submitted: 18/12/17
> Medical and police checks requested: 10/03/18
> Medical and police checks submitted: 2/4/18
> 309 granted: 7/8/18
> 
> For some reason even though we have 2 children together who are Australian citizens and have been married for 3.5 years we haven't had the 100 at the same time.. but we are still extremely happy! Now to get the ball rolling and get out to Aus! Entry date by 20/3/19.
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Good luck to all still waiting &#128578;


Congratulations!! Christmas with your family is well and truly on!!
I hope like others a quick email mentioning that you meet the criteria for the 100 will also get you that.


----------



## mrsmorrow28

KLeggett2015 said:


> Got our golden email today! Here is our timeline -
> Application submitted: 18/12/17
> Medical and police checks requested: 10/03/18
> Medical and police checks submitted: 2/4/18
> 309 granted: 7/8/18
> 
> For some reason even though we have 2 children together who are Australian citizens and have been married for 3.5 years we haven't had the 100 at the same time.. but we are still extremely happy! Now to get the ball rolling and get out to Aus! Entry date by 20/3/19.
> 
> Woohoo!!!! Good luck to all still waiting &#128578;


Congrats to you! I only just read your timeline and then this popped up so this gives me hope too that we will hopefully only have a 6-8 month wait!


----------



## KLeggett2015

Thankyou for all the congratulations 🙂 funnily enough, we got the email granting the 100 today. Great results all in all! Again, wishing all the best to those still waiting. I guess the changes they make in July are over now so they’ll get back to working through applications


----------



## CCP

KLeggett2015 said:


> Thankyou for all the congratulations &#128578; funnily enough, we got the email granting the 100 today. Great results all in all! Again, wishing all the best to those still waiting. I guess the changes they make in July are over now so they'll get back to working through applications


So exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## krissycaits

I read somewhere that London is now also processing on shore 820 applications from Aus because Aus itself is so backed up.

Is it safe to assume that therefore London will be slower to process their own onshore applications or would there be a system to ensure that there’s a difference between on and offshore applications in London? Genuinely curious how their system works - mostly because it seems they lack one.

Also saw on a different forum that London is processing Madrid applications because Madrid had closed but have seen people on here have dealings with Madrid very recently so I doubt that’s accurate.


----------



## krissycaits

I applied for a 600 tourist visa on Tuesday (14/8) and got a grant this morning (16/8) so in less than 48 hours. Twelve months, multiple entry. Excited to be going back to Australia and wait out the PMV processing time on shore with my fiancée


----------



## fayeth1989

krissycaits said:


> I applied for a 600 tourist visa on Tuesday (14/8) and got a grant this morning (16/8) so in less than 48 hours. Twelve months, multiple entry. Excited to be going back to Australia and wait out the PMV processing time on shore with my fiancée


Great news 

I am hoping to do the same and fly out at the end of October, but I'm only planning on getting a 6 month visa. Can I ask what evidence you uploaded on the 600 tourist visa? I have read you need to provide financial evidence/letters of invitation etc., but can't see the option on the upload screen for this (only passport), so not sure if it applies to UK residents?!

Really encouraging to hear they have approved a 12 month tourist visa for an offshore applicant. I needlessly stress about everything lol.


----------



## krissycaits

fayeth1989 said:


> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for a 600 tourist visa on Tuesday (14/8) and got a grant this morning (16/8) so in less than 48 hours. Twelve months, multiple entry. Excited to be going back to Australia and wait out the PMV processing time on shore with my fiancée
> 
> 
> 
> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to do the same and fly out at the end of October, but I'm only planning on getting a 6 month visa. Can I ask what evidence you uploaded on the 600 tourist visa? I have read you need to provide financial evidence/letters of invitation etc., but can't see the option on the upload screen for this (only passport), so not sure if it applies to UK residents?!
> 
> Really encouraging to hear they have approved a 12 month tourist visa for an offshore applicant. I needlessly stress about everything lol.
Click to expand...

It didn't really show those things for me either. I uploaded my passport in the travel document bit and then in the recommended section I added evidence of my partner's funds (as she's mostly paying) and then I added my own statement and my partner's invitation letter.


----------



## fayeth1989

krissycaits said:


> fayeth1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissycaits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for a 600 tourist visa on Tuesday (14/8) and got a grant this morning (16/8) so in less than 48 hours. Twelve months, multiple entry. Excited to be going back to Australia and wait out the PMV processing time on shore with my fiancée
> 
> 
> 
> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to do the same and fly out at the end of October, but I'm only planning on getting a 6 month visa. Can I ask what evidence you uploaded on the 600 tourist visa? I have read you need to provide financial evidence/letters of invitation etc., but can't see the option on the upload screen for this (only passport), so not sure if it applies to UK residents?!
> 
> Really encouraging to hear they have approved a 12 month tourist visa for an offshore applicant. I needlessly stress about everything lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't really show those things for me either. I uploaded my passport in the travel document bit and then in the recommended section I added evidence of my partner's funds (as she's mostly paying) and then I added my own statement and my partner's invitation letter.
Click to expand...

Hi

Thanks so much for a sharing. I will be getting the ball rolling with the same next payday!

Have an amazing time in Aus and I hope you get some news on your partner visa soon.


----------



## krissycaits

I take it no one has heard anything from
London recently?


----------



## CEP

On a different forum there was a PMV300 granted yesterday


----------



## sugarhiccup

krissycaits said:


> I take it no one has heard anything from
> London recently?


Heya,

This is my first post on the forum!

My 309/100 visa application was lodged at the start of July, from London. I was devastated when the global processing times shot up, and having had the immediate realisation that I'd missed the end of the spate of fast-tracked applications occurring just weeks to months before...

I will definitely keep in touch if, and when, any progression happens my end!

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed until then...!


----------



## hk01

Hi - my PMV 300 was granted on 31 Aug. It was lodged in December 17 and medical & police checks uploaded in March 18 - they weren’t requested, we made the decision to frontload to hopefully process quicker. It was lodged off shore from the U.K. Good luck to all those waiting and hope gives everyone hope that we finally have movement in the U.K.!


----------



## WIFT

hk01 said:


> Hi - my PMV 300 was granted on 31 Aug. It was lodged in December 17 and medical & police checks uploaded in March 18 - they weren't requested, we made the decision to frontload to hopefully process quicker.


Hi, did you have any contact from a Case Officer? Also, did your status change along the way? Heard so many different stories of requests from CO and some where the status didn't change at all, then magically an e-mail arrives with good news! Only month 5 of waiting here but heard nothing and no status change at all


----------



## hk01

No contact whatsoever over the 8.5 months. It was literally an email in my inbox.


----------



## aimeerob90

Hello! Anyone done an offshore partner visa from Ireland? Wondering if there is any difference in wait times?


----------



## WIFT

aimeerob90 said:


> Hello! Anyone done an offshore partner visa from Ireland? Wondering if there is any difference in wait times?


Yes, I have applied from Ireland but it goes to London for processing.


----------



## Lucy78

Just discovered this forum. We applied for an offshore Partner visa 309/100 in early May. I'm from the UK. My husband is an eligible NZ citizen now based here. We had uploaded everything except the Medical which we were asked for in July. Haven't heard anything since. We were hoping to be in Australia by Christmas but it sounds like we may be waiting a while yet....


----------



## skclinton

We also applied offshore from Ireland at the start of May. Obviously no news yet, we were hoping for news before Christmas but looking unlikely ☹


----------



## aimeerob90

WIFT said:


> aimeerob90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Anyone done an offshore partner visa from Ireland? Wondering if there is any difference in wait times?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have applied from Ireland but it goes to London for processing.
Click to expand...

How long have you been waiting?


----------



## ate

Anyone heard of any 309/ 100 applications being approved recently? The unknown waiting is a nightmare!


----------



## mrsmorrow28

ate said:


> Anyone heard of any 309/ 100 applications being approved recently? The unknown waiting is a nightmare!


No change on our end unfortunately.. Im praying it comes through right before we fly over to save ourselves a $1000 trip out of Oz for it to be granted....


----------



## tnerts84

Me and my partner are in a similar situation, after uploading the health check 4 months ago, haven't heard anything.

MrsMorrow28, i've been holding off on buying flights hoping to of heard something, but i'm thinking now we may have to enter with my partner on a tourist visa.
Have you applied for the tourist visa? did you have to let them know? or are you waiting in case you hear news on the decision?


----------



## fayeth1989

tnerts84 said:


> Me and my partner are in a similar situation, after uploading the health check 4 months ago, haven't heard anything.
> 
> MrsMorrow28, i've been holding off on buying flights hoping to of heard something, but i'm thinking now we may have to enter with my partner on a tourist visa.
> Have you applied for the tourist visa? did you have to let them know? or are you waiting in case you hear news on the decision?


Hi tnerts,

I am the same, I applied at the end of April and absolutely no change on immi account since then. I am expecting to be waiting at least another 4 months as from what I've seen the most recent grants (and there's not been many of them!) seem to be people who applied in December 2017.

I'm going to Australia on a six month tourist visa in November. I waited until the tourist visa was granted before informing anyone. I uploaded a letter, my flight details and visa grant to my 309 application and will update my address when I get to Australia. Then if they want to grant the 309 visa while I am there they will know they need to let me know to go offshore.

Also as far as I know from my research, if you get the visitor visa and your 309 visa is approved after that, before you travel, the 309 visa cancels out the tourist visa so you can enter on the 309 as originally planned. The opposite is also true though, so be cautious/prepared to withdraw the tourist visa application at the drop of a hat.

Saying that my tourist visa was approved in under 48 hours.

Hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## tnerts84

Thanks for your reply. 
I'm starting to think the 6 month visa may not even be long enough. The 600 tourist visa is usually 6 months but i think we can get a 12 month one.
Does the visa time period only start when you enter the country? i think that's right, not when you actually apply for it. 
Really just sucks not knowing how long it will be, i wouldn't mind it they just definitively said 12 months.


----------



## ate

No idea what to do. Job in offered but have to be in Oz by January. Need to give 2 months notice to my current place in the UK. 

Application Submitted: 15/5/18
Medical Completed: 21/5/18
Police Check Submitted: 21/5/18
CO Assigned: TBA
Current status: Received


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ate said:


> No idea what to do. Job in offered but have to be in Oz by January. Need to give 2 months notice to my current place in the UK.
> 
> Application Submitted: 15/5/18
> Medical Completed: 21/5/18
> Police Check Submitted: 21/5/18
> CO Assigned: TBA
> Current status: Received


 Are you eligible for the subclass 417?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

tnerts84 said:


> Me and my partner are in a similar situation, after uploading the health check 4 months ago, haven't heard anything.
> 
> MrsMorrow28, i've been holding off on buying flights hoping to of heard something, but i'm thinking now we may have to enter with my partner on a tourist visa.
> Have you applied for the tourist visa? did you have to let them know? or are you waiting in case you hear news on the decision?


 They'll know you're onshore simply because of your passport. But you should let them know in case they need to contact you, so just do the update us form in immi and update your phone number and address once you get to Oz. Also a good idea to upload your itinerary.


----------



## ate

I already used my working holiday when I was 18. Unless you know if the rules or T & C's have changed after 12 years?


----------



## mrsmorrow28

tnerts84 said:


> Me and my partner are in a similar situation, after uploading the health check 4 months ago, haven't heard anything.
> 
> MrsMorrow28, i've been holding off on buying flights hoping to of heard something, but i'm thinking now we may have to enter with my partner on a tourist visa.
> Have you applied for the tourist visa? did you have to let them know? or are you waiting in case you hear news on the decision?


I'm Australian and on the Working Holiday visa in UK and my visa expires early December hence us not really having much choice but to book the flights as I need to leave the UK anyway so we are booked and hoping it comes in before we fly if not, about to lodge the 6 months visitor visa so my husband can stay with me across Christmas, New Year, birthdays etc and it should be finalised by then! By the trends I see, its around 6-8 months for the London approvals and we are verging on 6 months in October so it could be anytime from now.... (hopefully!)


----------



## fayeth1989

tnerts84 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm starting to think the 6 month visa may not even be long enough. The 600 tourist visa is usually 6 months but i think we can get a 12 month one.
> Does the visa time period only start when you enter the country? i think that's right, not when you actually apply for it.
> Really just sucks not knowing how long it will be, i wouldn't mind it they just definitively said 12 months.


Hey,

That's right, mine was approved on 4th Sept 2018 so I have to enter before 4th Sept 2019. The 6 months starts on the date I enter, even if that's 3rd Sept 2019 &#128578;

When you apply you can select 3, 6 or 12 months and whether you'd like multiple entry. I think the 6 month period restarts every time I enter the country as I have multiple entry. There's no guarantee they will give you the exact time period you ask for but there is no harm in trying!

Hope that helps!


----------



## cookbarry

I had a soul destroying experience when taking my Russian fiancee to OZ in late 2014 and she secretly left me in September 2015 3 months after we married and still living there . I now wish to bring another lady to OZ either as a wife or fiancee but am concerned that OZ under the so called liberals are moving in same direction as the xenophobic UK Tory party and brexitters in England . Could anyone kindly tell me if my fears are unfounded please as would be much appreciated ? . I would hate to pay the now huge visa fee and find it was dead money, especially as an "oldie" with limited opportunities to make money ( smile )


----------



## WIFT

309 & 100 Granted yesterday from London 

Timeline:


Applied 13th April 2018
Medical & Police Check 8th & 11th May 2018
Requested AFP check for me (I lived in Oz 1986-1988) - 29th October 2018
Returned AFP Clearance 23rd November
Visas Granted 29th November 2018

Total 7.5 Months!


----------



## TraceyL

*Golden email!*

Just wanted to share my timeline in case it might be useful to anyone:

13/02/18 - applied 309 (London)
27/02/18 - requested police clearances for both of us, medical for me and evidence of 12 months defacto
29/10/18 - requested more evidence of 12 months defacto
04/12/18 12:54 - 309 granted
04/12/18 12:55 - 100 granted!

We are in shock at the moment, as at the second request for further info we were sure that we were going to be refused. Our case is not straightforward as we have never been in a position to live together. He was already in Australia at the start of our relationship and so had no joint bills, mortgage or anything like that.

This forum has been an invaluable source of information and we are so grateful to all the contributors here. Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## ate

Brilliant News! Congratulations!



WIFT said:


> 309 & 100 Granted yesterday from London
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 
> Applied 13th April 2018
> Medical & Police Check 8th & 11th May 2018
> Requested AFP check for me (I lived in Oz 1986-1988) - 29th October 2018
> Returned AFP Clearance 23rd November
> Visas Granted 29th November 2018
> 
> Total 7.5 Months!


----------



## ate

Brilliant News also...I'm praying any day now


----------



## tnerts84

Excellent to hear of a few visas being approved out of London. In November we were asked for more information (police clearances and birth certificate of applicant) they were submitted almost immediately as i had planned to not submit the police clearances too early and risk them expiring. and we are now at the further assessment stage.
My partner is now in Australia on a tourist visa and we have updated our contact details in the application. I assume we will be contacted in the next month or two given others experience.
Thanks all for your help and any advice on being onshore and having to leave Aus for a decision to be made is welcome.


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

I am in a situation. in relationship with child hood friend of 20 years starting relationship 2.5 years ago while he was home he is an oz resident 7 years, we recent got married. I previously applied for PMV but had to request to change it due to our status change we pushed our wedding forward due to family reasons, I have been requested to provide financial aspect of our relationship, we havent had the chance to live together so don't have what they request joint bank account, leases ect.. we have been in a situation were i pay for things and he pays for things nothing from a joint bank card or signed together and we havnt sent over seas transactions as we are self sufficient and didn't need money from eachother. Although we are waiting for me to go over to jointly combine things. Can I ask if anyone has had this issue and what advice they could give.


----------



## TraceyL

Hi Nat.herbwalsh19

We were in a similar situation whereby we had not had the chance to live together as my partner was already living in Australia at the start of our relationship.

My partner has family in the UK so when we bought joint presents here he would transfer money to my account, and we used our statements to show that. Also does your husband still have a bank account in the UK? If so, then make sure it is registered to your address and get him to print a statement showing that.

I don't mean to be rude but how did you pay for your wedding? If you didn't have a separate account for the funds for this, I guess you each paid for different aspects of it? If you still have receipts and invoices these would surely show a financial link?

Have you travelled together? We used evidence of spending money in the same places. We went on holiday here in the UK and used statements where we each highlighted things like entrance fees to attractions, even groceries. So on my bank statement I would highlight groceries bought in a supermarket (and you can identify online the exact location of the supermarket from the code on your statement); he would highlight entrance fees to an attraction in the same town on his bank statement and obviously the dates were similar since we were there together!. We did this for holidays both here in the UK and also in Oz.

We also wrote a statement of joint finances explaining why we didn't have the usual things they were looking for such as joint mortgage, leases, etc - that we were each maintaining homes in our respective countries. We also mentioned the fact that he was insured to drive my car while in the UK but I guess this could also be proof of relationship.

Trawl the forum for ideas - that's what I did and it really helped. There is some excellent advice to be found here. Good luck!


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

TraceyL said:


> Hi Nat.herbwalsh19
> 
> We were in a similar situation whereby we had not had the chance to live together as my partner was already living in Australia at the start of our relationship.
> 
> My partner has family in the UK so when we bought joint presents here he would
> 
> transfer money to my account, and we used our statements to show that. Also does your husband still have a bank account in the UK? If so, then make sure it is registered to your address and get him to print a statement showing that.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but how did you pay for your wedding? If you didn't have a separate account for the funds for this, I guess you each paid for different aspects of it? If you still have receipts and invoices these would surely show a financial link?
> 
> Have you travelled together? We used evidence of spending money in the same places. We went on holiday here in the UK and used statements where we each highlighted things like entrance fees to attractions, even groceries. So on my bank statement I would highlight groceries bought in a supermarket (and you can identify online the exact location of the supermarket from the code on your statement); he would highlight entrance fees to an attraction in the same town on his bank statement and obviously the dates were similar since we were there together!. We did this for holidays both here in the UK and also in Oz.
> 
> We also wrote a statement of joint finances explaining why we didn't have the usual things they were looking for such as joint mortgage, leases, etc - that we were each maintaining homes in our respective countries. We also mentioned the fact that he was insured to drive my car while in the UK but I guess this could also be proof of relationship.
> 
> Trawl the forum for ideas - that's what I did and it really helped. There is some excellent advice to be found here. Good luck!


Hi Tracy,

Thanks for getting back me, we paid for our wedding in cash and my hubbys credit card invoice in my name as I made booking, I paid for deposits also as they were payments needed here, he paid for visas and agent ( proof on bank transaction) as they were over there, that's the way we work things as we are very self sufficient and don't need to send eachother money. When he was home I paid for hotels, when I went to oz he brought be to cairns for a holiday. We have invoices proving same, we wrote a joint statutory declaration explaining why we don't have joint assets and leases but we will be sorting all that when I get over there. He bought a car for me when I come over to use, he's bought my son's phone as part of Santa gifts (proof also). And we sent photos of our wedding and got witness statements from family also.. I had originally applied for prospective marraige visa due to marry in oz in may but due to family reasons we brought wedding forward to Ireland while he was home for Xmas. I hope everything we have will be sufficient as a lot of time and money and stress has gone into this and all we want is to start our married life.


----------



## TraceyL

Well that sounds like quite a bit of evidence for the financial aspect. We did similar - when we went to Sydney from Perth I booked the flights from the UK and he booked the hotel from Australia.

We had no joint accounts, credit cards or leases and we got our visa. I think the wait and just not knowing where we stood was one of the most stressful times of our lives but so worth it. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

Oh my god TracyL it is stressful but I'm sure it is well worth it once everything is in place and you are well settled woth your loved one. How long were you waiting?


----------



## TraceyL

For us it took about 4 months preparation getting evidence together, witness statements, etc, then 10 months to get the visa. We had 2 requests for further information then got the grant email in early December. We got 309 then straight to 100 and I have to be there to validate the visa by mid June. Now just the stress of selling the house, packing up and shipping, which is nothing in comparison!


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

What did they request and how far into the application were you asked? Sorry about all the questions. Last week I was requested to send financial aspect of our relationship which i am in process of gathering should have them all by next week.. im just wondering how much longer do I have to go over on a holiday in between or be ready to go when they are granted. Oh you must be so excited. A huge congrats on yer achievement.. I love to hear success stories


----------



## TraceyL

We lodged on 13 Feb 2018, first request for further info came on 27th Feb - my medical, both of our police checks and evidence of length of de facto more than 12 months.

Second request for further info came at the end of October - again asking for evidence of de facto more than 12 months at time of lodgement. At this point we felt sure we were going to be refused but managed to find a few more bits of evidence. I remembered that I had paid for his UK police check back in 2013 when he was applying for citizenship in Australia and was able to get a copy of the cheque from the bank. Also I was able to get the car insurer to write a letter confirming that he had been added to my car insurance in 2013 (as I had lost the original policy document).

So about 2 months after that we received the grant email.

When did you apply? London seem to be getting through them at the moment as I have seen on another forum, so hopefully not too much longer for you!

Once granted I understand that you will have to be in Oz before your medical and police check expires, whichever date is the earliest, although my medical expires this month so I think immigration must give a little leeway.


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

I applied for prospective marraige in Sept 18 but had to change it due to getting married before grant, so I requested to change to off shore partner in January which i assume they have accepted, Medical had been requested so Medicals done and gone to them, request received last week for financial proof so that will be sorted next week. So I'm hoping it will be quick after that.. iv giving up my house and moved in with my mom to save money a big risk i know!! just hope they are successful now after all we have done..


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

Great news!!!! Visa granted!! Can't believe it. My son isn't mentioned on it tho would anyone know if he is automatically on it or what?


----------



## philippines2019

Hi Guys,

I have been following this forum with regards to the timeline for Subclass 309/100 process in London. I will send you my timeline as I have been waiting for almost 8 months.

23/ October /2018 - Subclass 308/100 Application Lodged Philippines(No agent) 
23/March/2019 - S56 Additional information requested
26/March/2019- Other documents provided and 
31/May/2019 -last document of Japanese Clearance Provided. 

Emailed and Called but just general question and CO told me 75% of application process for 13 months and 90% of Application process for 19months

My processing timeline at the moment is 13months to 19months and still RECIEVED STATUS. It’s really nerve breaking waiting for the grant. Will I think we just hope for the best result. 2 year in defacto. Been married for a year and have a year old baby. 

Has anyone still waiting like me can you please enhance and give me positive feedback with your timeline in waiting your Partner Visa Subclass 309/100. 

All the Best for us God Bless

Regards
May


----------



## cookbarry

xomox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wonder if you could tell me if my future wife from Russia could apply to UK office as he would be spending many months with me in UK on a tourist visa ? Also, as I think the offshore partner visa is done wholly online , why is any office involved as decision about Grant taken in OZ I think ? 
thanking you


----------



## Nat.herbwalsh19

I will stay on this forum if anyone has any questions. This forum gave me great guidence and great hope, and I know it is a very anxious time and a lot of worry, but it is well worth the wait to get that email of grant better than winning the lotto. I wish ye all a quick grant x

My experience 
Used an experienced agent based in Australia.

*Lodged PMV: September 2018
*Request for medicals: January 19
*Medical complete: Feb 2019
*Request to change to SC309: Feb 2019
*Added my son to application: feb 2019
*Request for financial aspects: March 2019
*Further evidence submitted: March 2019
*Request for more info regarding biological fathers permission: March 2019. 
*Requested information submitted; March 2019

*Subclass 309 grant: 11th June 2019


----------



## Aussie83

cookbarry said:


> xomox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you could tell me if my future wife from Russia could apply to UK office as he would be spending many months with me in UK on a tourist visa ? Also, as I think the offshore partner visa is done wholly online , why is any office involved as decision about Grant taken in OZ I think ?
> thanking you
Click to expand...

You can't request a specific embassy, once it was designated purely from country of passport but now can go to others as well.
I can't work out what you are asking in the second part but all partner visas are online.


----------



## cookbarry

xomox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences, I have noticed on here people are saying the visa processing times at the London embassy is 9-12 months. I was looking for a migration agent in London and their website says 4-6 months.
> 
> I just don't want to get my hopes up if it will be 9-12 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sadly I will have to go though the visa process again after doing it in 2014 and with 
the marriage failing and subject to the 5 year rule . At that time the printed out papers and documents were taken to the Russian embassy in Moscow in our case . Can you 
confirm that it is now all done electronically online and no need to take anything to the Embassy which is now in Serbia for Russian applicants I think? So is everything uploaded to the immigration site including skype and email contact and is the now huge visa fee of over $7000 paid to embassy in OZ and can it be done bank to bank by B pay to avoid the obnoxious debit and credit card charge ? 
thanking you and hope you can kindly respond . The thought of going through it all again is scary and especially the stress of it as an "oldie" ! ( smile )


----------



## JandE

cookbarry said:


> can it be done bank to bank by B pay to avoid the obnoxious debit and credit card charge ?


You can pay by:


credit card (most card companies are 1.32% to cover the card cost) 
PayPal (Paypal charges are 1%)
UnionPay (They charge 1.9%)
*BPAY* (Banks dont charge anything, but can take up to 3 days)
)
The charges vary depending on how much those companies take from the amount you pay, before Immigration get the balance.

To use BPAY you must:


have an Australian bank account
be registered with the telephone or internet banking service of your bank


----------



## krissycaits

Hey everyone, 

I haven’t posted here in a long time but just wanted to give everyone my current and updated timeline.

PMV applied: May 2018 (London office)
PMV granted: November 2018 (London office)


Married: March 2019
Applied for 820 on back off PMV: June 10th 2019
820 granted: June 12th 2019


----------



## aimeerob90

Anyone had any updates from London Embassy?

We applied Jan19
Asked to submit AFP and medical Jun19 We submitted July19.


----------



## darrenbryn

*ok here goes*

hello, so i applied for a 309 back in January 2018! my partner is now coming to england and we are proberbly going to give up as i get no response out of them and every time they request for something i upload it straight away!
the last time i heard from them was in june and i uploaded the document srtaight away, and yet nothing!!! getting vwry depressed and dont know what to do oh well.....


----------



## cookbarry

krissycaits said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a long time but just wanted to give everyone my current and updated timeline.
> 
> PMV applied: May 2018 (London office)
> PMV granted: November 2018 (London office)
> 
> Married: March 2019
> Applied for 820 on back off PMV: June 10th 2019
> 820 granted: June 12th 2019


surprisingly quick at London office as presumably a very small workload there as more 
applications lodged in other countries .


----------



## cookbarry

JandE said:


> You can pay by:
> 
> 
> credit card (most card companies are 1.32% to cover the card cost)
> PayPal (Paypal charges are 1%)
> UnionPay (They charge 1.9%)
> *BPAY* (Banks dont charge anything, but can take up to 3 days)
> )
> The charges vary depending on how much those companies take from the amount you pay, before Immigration get the balance.
> 
> To use BPAY you must:
> 
> 
> have an Australian bank account
> be registered with the telephone or internet banking service of your bank


sorry I forgot to thank you for the info as I do not login often . Nice to know that 
B-pay is best option to save the obnoxious fees .


----------



## dianapi87

I have lodged my Application with my partner a couple days ago (defacto since 2015 Partner portuguese, i am Australian we have a 3y old son that I have given him Australian citiz by descent) we live in the UK. I had done police checks in advance. next week my partner is doing medical examination without request. 

How are the timelines for the London Embassy? Can anyone give me updates?


----------



## kev747

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have updates on processing times?


----------

